# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  starker psa anstieg nach op und bestrahlung

## adam 60

hallo liebe mitstreiter,
vieleicht hat der eine oder andere von euch noch mal eine meinung zu meiner situation ?
bitte mal mein profil lesen.
danke schon mal im voraus


sonnige grüsse aus bodenheim
adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> vieleicht hat der eine oder andere von euch noch mal eine meinung zu meiner situation ?
> bitte mal mein profil lesen.


Damit hast Du den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen, 
um zu erfahren, wo die PSA-Quelle sitze:



> Termin in Heidelberg zum psma ct. am 23.7.13


Eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von rund drei Monaten* ist schon recht heftig.
Es wird wohl unumgänglich sein, nach dem PSMA-PET eine AHT zu starten.
Doch wenn die PSA-Quelle eine _einzelne_ Metastase oder ein Lokalrezidiv
wäre, könnte es auch eine OP sein. Mehr wirst Du am Dienstag wissen.

Hinweis:
In Heidelberg musste ich intensiv auf einem Arztgespräch beharren, 
sonst hätten die mich ohne Kommentar mit einer CD nachhause 
gehen lassen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



*Aufgrund der hinter dem Komma teils ein-, teils zwei- oder auch dreistelligen
PSA-Werte vermute ich, dass Deine Werte aus ganz verschiedenen Laboren
stammen. Einzelne besonders rasche Anstiege von Messung zu Messung
können auch von Abweichungen der Messverfahren kommen.

----------


## adam 60

hallo alle zusammen.
habe eigentlich mehr antworten erwartet uaf meinen beitrag.
so war heute in heidelberg das psma pet/ct machen.
hat gut funktioniert .diw bildgebung war sagenhaft gut.
es waren 2 lympfknoten befallen. mein psa war bei 2,6 ml.ng.
der arzt meinte man könnte das bestrahlen,oder operieren.
habe nächsten donnerstag eine besprechung beim zuständigen professor.
vieleicht habe ich ja glück und die hormontheraphie steht noch nicht an.
vieleicht gibts von euch ein paar antworten

sonnige grüsse aus bodenheim
adam

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Adam,
zu unserer Entschuldigung kann ich nur sagen, daß man aus  den bisherigen Infos eigentlich auch noch nicht viel sagen konnte. Im  Prinzip eine ganz "normale" Rezidivsituation, die von der  Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit her schon auf Metastase(n) hindeutete. Klarheit  brachte jetzt die PET-CT, die die beiden LK's diagnostizierte. (Es hätte  durchaus schlimmer sein können!). Auch wenn Dich eine lokale Behandlung  mit RT oder OP vorläufig mit dem PSA wieder in den Niedrigbereich  bringt, solltest Du Dich wirklich mit einer systemischen Behandlung  auseinandersetzen. Es dürfte mittlerweile kein Zweifel mehr darin  bestehen, daß es sich um eine systemische Erkrankung handelt, die auch  angemessen behandelt werden sollte, bevor sie weiterschreitet. Die nächste "Station" könnte das Skelett sein!
In  der jetzigen Situation hast Du mit einer gut angepassten HB, z.B.  intermittierend mit langen Off-Phasen, sehr gute Chancen, die Krankheit  noch viele Jahre bei guter Lebensqualität zu unterdrücken.
Viel Erfolg für Deine Entscheidung,
Peter
(Ich wurde übrigens 1951 auf der Maaraue geboren)

----------


## adam 60

So,
nun ist es soweit,
ich habe mich für die Nachbestrahlung entschieden.
Im vorfeld nehme ich täglich 50 g. Bicalutamid, also eine Tablette täglich.
der Psawert ist bis auf 0,3 ng. ml abgefallen.
im moment bin ich bei der 10ten Bestrahlung. 15 sind geplant.
Die Bestrahlungen zeigen keine Nebenwirkung. das bicalutamid verändert einen.
Wer kann dazu was sagen ?.
es soll am Ende der Bestrahlung abgesetzt werden.
es findet dann noch eine Besprechung statt wie es weitergeht.
Die Blutergebnisse werden es dann zeigen.
Bitte um Meinungen

neblige Grüsse aus Bodenheim

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> das bicalutamid verändert einen.
> Wer kann dazu was sagen ?


Tja, was soll man dazu sagen?
Der Beipackzettel sagt vieles aus:
*Bitte ankreuzen, was zutrifft!*



> *4.1.d.1   Sehr häufige Nebenwirkungen*
>   Druckempfindlichkeit der Brust oder Vergrößerung der Brust,  vermindertes sexuelles Verlangen, Erektionsstörungen, Impotenz,  Hitzewallungen.
> *4.1.d.2   Häufige Nebenwirkungen*
>   Übelkeit (Unwohlsein), Durchfall oder Verstopfung,  Benommenheit/Schwindel, Schlafstörungen, Hautausschlag, Juckreiz,  Schwitzen, übermäßiges Wachstum der Körperhaare, Schwächegefühl,  Gewichtszunahme, Diabetes mellitus, Wasseransammlungen (Ödeme),  allgemeine Schmerzen, Schmerzen im Bereich des Beckens, Schüttelfrost,  Ergebnisse von Blutuntersuchungen, die eine Veränderung der  Leberfunktion zeigen, Verminderung der Anzahl an roten Blutkörperchen,  die eine blasse Hautfarbe und Schwäche oder Atemlosigkeit verursachen  kann.
> *4.1.d.3   Gelegentlich auftretende Nebenwirkungen*
>   Appetitverlust, Gewichtsabnahme, Depression, hoher Blutzucker,  Schläfrigkeit, Kurzatmigkeit, Mundtrockenheit, Magenverstimmung,  Blähungen, Haarausfall, nächtlicher Harndrang, Blut im Urin, Bauch-,  Brust-, Kopf-, Rücken-, Nackenschmerzen.
> *4.1.d.4   Seltene Nebenwirkungen*
>  Erbrechen, trockene Haut
> *4.1.d.5   Sehr seltene Nebenwirkungen*
>   Brustschmerz und Herzschwäche (was mit Atemlosigkeit - insbesondere bei  Belastung - schnellem Herzschlag, Anschwellen der Gliedmaßen und  Marmorierung der Haut einhergehen kann), unregelmäßiger Herzschlag,  Störungen der im Elektrokardiogramm sichtbaren Herzfunktion,  Verminderung der Anzahl der Blutplättchen, wodurch das Risiko für  Blutungen und blaue Flecken zunimmt.


Hach, da könnt ich viele Kreuzchen machen, 
kommt noch Verlust der Körperhaare dazu, ich seh aus wie glattrasiert.
Dabei hab ich die schweren Nebenwirkungen aus 4.1 b. und c. weggelassen.


Doch wenn Du das Zeug nach der Bestrahlung absetzen wirst, 
gehen auch die Nebenwirkungen wieder weg.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

ja, guten morgen,
dann werden wir mal warten was der Doktor sagt.
bin gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf der Blutergebnisse.
Denke mehr kann ich nicht tun. ?
ansonsten geht es mir ganz gut.

lg

adam

----------


## rudi56

Hallo Adam,

zu deiner Frage wg. Bicalutamid:
  Ich habe ein paar Wochen lang Bicalutamid 50mg genommen - nicht einfach so, hatte der Arzt natürlich verschrieben. Den Beipackzettel hab ich mir auch angesehen - aber was sollste machen? Vielleicht hab ich auch gedacht: kann aber muss ja nicht blöd werden. Neue Haare hab ich gekriegt, Brustwachstum ein bißchen, mit Schmerzempfindlichkeit .Libidoverlust und all der Kram. Aber ich war ja unter ärztlicher Aufsicht! Blut hamse mir auch alle naselang abgezapft - aber offensichtlich hat keiner von denen mal Leberwerte bestimmt. Hätten se wohl mal machen müssen; denn als ich schließlich, weil ich immer so todmüde war und endlich die gelben Augen selber bemerkt habe zum Hausarzt gegangen bin, war es schon fast zu spät. Kurz vorm Leberkoma ( "B." war schon wochenlang wieder abgesetzt) mit 4 Wochen Krankenhaus muss dann erst noch die Ursache für die kaputte Leber gesucht werden, und die Suchrichtung ist ja klar...............! Schließlich konnte alles mögliche als Ursache ausgeschlossen werden, und Stand von heute ist: Bicalutamid.

 Also mein Rat an Adam: bei Bicalutamideinnahme Leberwerte kontrollieren lassen und gegebenenfalls gegensteuern oder was man da machen kann. 
PSA übrigens unter der Nachweisgrenze - nach RPE, Bicalutamid, Bestrahlung. Das der Vollständigkeit halber.

Alle Gute 

Rudi

----------


## adam 60

hallo alle zusammen,
Habe Heute die letzte Bestrahlung,
das Arztgespräch hatte gestern stattgefunden.
Aussage des Arztes in kurzform :
Das Biclutamied weiternehmen bis märz 2014.
Mitte Januar 2014 nochmals Vorstellung in der Kinik zur Nachkontrolle mit dem dann aktuellen Psa wert.
Die Bestrahlungen habe ich gut vertragen, bei dem Bicalutamid weiss ich nicht so.
Die Frage wäre Brustwachstum ?
Nehme das Medikament jetzt schon 3 Monate,meine ein leichtes Brustwachstum festzustellen.
wird das Wachstum die nächsten 4 Monate weitergehen ?
und welche Auswirkung hat die Bestrahlung der Brust auf Die Sensetivität der Brustwarzen ?

Bitte um Ratschläge,und Tips für weitere vorgehensweise.

Sonnige Novembergrüsse

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

lieber Adam

Die Bestrahlung der Brust mit ELEKTRONEN, niemals Photonen,
hat im Allgemeinen überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen.
Sie hat in meinem Fall ein Brustwachstum unterbunden.
Die Sache ist in drei oder vier Sitzungen erledigt.

Alles Gute!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## adam 60

hallo an alle,
habe jetzt die 14 nachbestrahlungen der 2 befallenen lympfknoten hinter mir.
auch die bestrahlung der brust wegen brustwachstum.
das bicalutamid wird noch eingenommen.
der Psa wert ist abgesunken auf 0,023 ng / ml
die klinik in heidelberg schlägt vor das präparat noch 2 jahre weiter zu nehmen.
im arztbrief an den urologen steht : es besteht die möglichkeit einer Pausierung bei engmaschiger Psa kontrolle.
meine frage wäre`:
soll ich das bicalutamid absetzen um dann bei den 3 monatigen psa messungen zu sehen wie die werte sich entwickeln. ?

ich vertrage das bicalutamid nicht so gut, habe muskelschmerzen,schwere beine und das übermässige schwitzen.
bitte um meinungen und tips für weiteres vorgehen

sonnige grüsse

adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie Du. Nach PSA-Messung von 0,9 hattest Du leider auch nicht mehr viel Zeit... Vielleicht kannst Du mir (oder ein anderer) noch einige Fragen beantworten.

- Waren Deine Lymphknoten nicht operabel?
- Warum hast Du vor der Bestrahlung Bicalutamid genommen? Um die Tumormasse zu reduzieren?
- Warum musst Du nachher Bicalutamid nehmen? So kann man doch gar nicht erkennen, ob der PSA-Abfall von der Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten, oder vom Bicalutamid kommt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Onni01

Hi Adam, Hi Werner,
nach PSA Anstieg auf 1,43 VZ in 6 Monaten (Cleason 9)( OP 2008 und Bestrahlung 2009) im letzten Jahr habe ich in Heidelberg ein PET-CT und PET- MRT machen lassen, Ergebniss 2 befallene Lymphknoten im kleinen Becken, erst wollte Heidelberg operieren, nach genauer Prüfung: OP zu risikoreich. Dann kam der Vorschlag 26 Bestrahlungen. Heidelberg will vor der Bestrahlung 6 Wochen lang die Einnahme von Bicalutamid, November und Dezember die 26 Bestrahlung und dann kam auch der Vorschlag Bicalutamid 2 Jahre weiter nehmen, wenn man es verträgt. Ich vertrage es ziemlich gut ( jeden Tag ordentliche Training hilft bei mir gegen Hitzewallungen). Dennoch habe ich in Absprache mit meiner Urologin beschlossen, das Bicalutamid 3 monate nach der Bestrahlung abzusetzen. 
Das finde ich den besseren Weg. Übrigens, die Kasse (BEK) hat die Kosten für das PET-CT übernommen.

Gruß von Onni01
 der Lothar heißt

----------


## adam 60

hallo werner und lothar,
zu werner: die knoten hätte man auch operieren können, der doc meinte man könnte dabei auch was übersehen.
sie lagen so günstig das mir die bestrahlung empfohlen wurde,die ich auch ohne nebenwirkung vertragen habe.
das bicalutamid ab dem tag der einnahme verhindert das was weiterwächst.
soweit ich das verstanden habe wirken die strahlen und das bicalutamid zusammen.
habe mir das weitere auch so vorgestellt wie lothar.
das bicalutamid 3 monate nach bestrahlungsende absetzen und den psa verlauf beobachten.
das muss ich heute um 13 uhr mit meinem urologen noch besprechen.

wenn den mitlesern noch was einfällt dazu
bitte um beiträge

sonnige grüsse

adam

----------


## WernerJ

An Onni01: 

War es eine PSMA PET/CT und damnach eine PSMA PET/MRT ??? Ich finde darüber nichts in Deinem Profil. Dies scheint mir in Heidelberg Standard zu werden.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Onni01

Ja, das war jedesmal PSMA, die mußten zwischendurch nochmal nachspritzen, aber die Organisation hat bestens geklappt, der Weg zwischen Kopfklinik und DKFZ mit einem Taxi und zurück ebenfalls alles organissiert nuir zum Pnkeln zwischendurch darfst Du keine normale Toilette benutzen !.
und zweimal eine Stunde sind eine lange Zeit.
Gruß
Lothar

----------


## adam 60

hallo alle,
hatte gestern ein gespräch mit dem urologen,
er hat mir auch vorgeschlagen das bicalutamid weiter zu nehmen, wenigstens bis april bis die nächste psa messung ansteht.
sollte der wert dann noch mal kleiner werden was ja schon gar nicht mehr geht,dann soll ich es absetzen, wegen der nebenwirkungen.
wie es sich weiterentwickelt konnte er nicht sagen.
die zeit wird es zeigen,so wie im richtigen leben.

vieleicht fällt den mitlesern noch was dazu ein

sonnige grüsse

adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an alle Mitbetroffene,
melde mich mal wieder aus meinem Treath.
habe die ganze Zeit viele Beitraege mitverfolgt.
Hochachtung vor den Mitgliedern =Harald 33=Loaw Road= und Konrad ,natuerlich auch noch andere die sich in die Materie Prostatakrebs sehr gut eingearbeitet haben.
vieleicht hat einer noch einen Vorschlag fuer mich.
wie man aus meinem Profil in Kurzform erkennen kann habe ich ja schon eine Geschichte hinter mir.das zu akzeptieren fallt mir schwer.
letzter Stand der Dinge war Herausoperieren befallener Lympfknoten um das voranschreiten des PSA zu verhindern.
ich habe mich dann aber fuer die Hormontheraphie entschieden (jetzt 9 Monate).der Urologe in der Heidelberger Klinik meinte die Moeglichkeit das zu machen wuerde weiter bestehen,nach absetzen von Biclutamid und einem PSMA PET CT .
fuehle mich nicht gut unter Bica,deswegen auch die Frage an Mitbetroffene was sie dagegen unternommen haben.
ich selbst gehe joggen,schwimmen aber die Leistung laesst zu wuenschen uebrig. es faellt mir sauschwer.

lasse das jetzt mal so stehen
bin zur Zeit in Fuerteventura
sonnige Gruesse
adam

----------


## adam 60

Guten morgen aus dem sonnigen fuerte,
bin hier fleissig am mich bewegen und lese hier die verschiedenen postings.
Was mich bewegt ist das Problem mit dem bicalutamid was ja den PSA unten hält. (Siehe profil )
Könnte die möglichkeit bestehen das bicalutamid noch mal abzusetzen  um dann bei PSA 2,6 noch mal ein psmapetct zu machen .
Der erreichen des Wertes dürfte bei meinen verdoppelungswerten ca 14 Monate dauern.
Ist das real möglich oder einfach nur ein weihnachtswunsch ?
Grüße aus fuerte

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

soweit ich weiß, ist das ohne weiteres möglich. Aber da solltest Du auch noch die Antwort eines Fachmannes abwarten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner ,
ja ein Fachmann ist gefragt , einen Versuch wäre es wert;meine laienmeinung.
hatte ja mit dem bicalutamid experimentiert , das heißt monatlich die Dosis reduziert .
das hatte dazu geführt das das PSA wieder gestiegen ist.
nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt und aus Angst bin ich wieder auf die 150 mg gegangen was den Wert wieder runter gebracht hat. Wer weiß wie lange ?
mitte Januar dann Termin beim Urologen .
 bei dir geht's ja auch weiter nach oben aber im moderaten Tempo .
vieleicht kann man es lokalisieren und behandeln,
wünsche ich dir .
weiter gehts, eine Woche noch fuerte,
schreib das alles auf dem iPhone deshalb groß-Kleinschreibung egal

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> Könnte die möglichkeit bestehen das bicalutamid noch mal abzusetzen  um dann bei PSA 2,6 noch mal ein psmapetct zu machen .


Die Androgendeprivation mit der Spritze wird gerne mal unterbrochen (iADT).
Da sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man die Antiandrogen-Therapie nicht
ebenfalls unterbrechen sollte. Das ist aber KEINE Fachauskunft.
Mir hatten die beiden Unterbrüche der ADT sehr gut getan. Konkret habe
ich in diesen Zeiten des Therapieunterbruchs bzw. PSA-Anstiegs grosse
Bergtouren unternehmen können (Djebel Toubkal und Pico del Teide).

Die Chance, weitere mit Heilungsintention therapierbare Metastasen
 zu finden, ist wohl in einem zweiten Anlauf geringer, als das erste mal. 
Aber warum sollte man diese "letzte Chance" nicht ergreifen?


Was den Sport betrifft:
Wenn dir Jogging Mühe bereitet, lass es doch einfach bleiben, und geh
stattdessen Wandern oder länger Spazieren. Du bist derzeit auf Fuerteventura.
Das ist ein wahres Wanderparadies, wenn Du genug Wasser mitnimmst.
Tipps geb ich dir gerne, abhängig von deinem Standort, oder Du guckst in den Rother.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Konrad ,
wieder zu Hause und weiter geht's ,
ich hab noch eine Woche.bin an der Costa calma da gibt es einen relativ langen Strand Ca 2 km,den Lauf ich dan mal ab sodass 4 oder 6 km rumkommen.war dann auch schon mit dem Rad ein paar mal in mal parad auf der anderen Inselseite . Hat ein paar Höhenmeter . Nehm dann noch das Schwimmbad vom Hotel Ca 25 Mtr.lang und geb mir 500 oder tausend Meter .mit dem wandern werd ich mal probieren und zwar von Costa calma nach jandia an der Küste lang sind Ca 10 km.
bin alleine hier in einem großen Hotel . Es ist nicht voll belegt viel Platz so brauch ich das.
was den bicalutamid unterbruch betrifft werd ich meinen Urologen in mainz zu befragen.
von dem wird aber glaub ich nicht viel kommen.
wwrd mich wohl noch mal in Heidelberg vorstellen im. Neuen Jahr .
mal sehen was uns noch alles erwartet,
viel erfolg nächste Woche das es nix zum sehen gibt....
übrigens saugut gestochen scharfe Bilder ,
was ist das denn für eine Kamera 
erst mal gute Nacht  für alle

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Adam
Die Strandwanderung nach Morro Jable ist gut, auch barfuss.
Wenn Du über die Nehrung der Lagune gehen willst, gehe bei
Niederwasser oder max. 3 Stunden vorher oder danach. Bei
Hochwasser kann der Priel lebensgefährlich sein.
Dann geht man bei 'René Egli' rechts am Fuss der Berge.
Tidenkalender z.B. hier oder im Hotel beim Concierge:

http://www.gezeitenfisch.com/es/isla...-fuerteventura

Ich hab zwar eine gute Kamera, aber die Bilder mach ich mit dem iPhone.
Gruss auf die Insel!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

hallo mal,
danke für den tip,habs dann auch so gemacht ,mehr und länger gewandert kommt ja dann aufs selbe raus irgendwann.
war ein toller urlaub da das wetter in dieser zeit sagenhaft gut war,ist dort nicht immer so.
jetzt hab ich die neuste messung gemacht nach bica 150mg/tag.der wert ist bei 0,034 das dürfte wohl dann auch der nadir sein. (siehe profil)
ich nehme es jetzt so weiter.nächste woche dann termin beim urolgen mal sehen was der meint ?
will dann noch einen termin machen in heidelberg,die haben alle meine daten.
meine laienvorstellung ist folgende: das bica mal absetzen das psa steigen lassen bis 2,5 ng/ml ,das dürfte bei meinen verdoppelungszeiten von ca. 2monaten in einem jahr erreicht sein,wenns normal ?läuft.
dann noch mal ein PSMA PET CT um zu schauen wie es aus sieht mit den lympfknoten.
man könnte ja dann vieleicht mit dem cybernife noch was machen. ?
die heidelberger haben ja seit november auch so ein gerät.
die frage jetzt mal,hat sich das gewebe seit einem jahr durch das bicalutamid schon so verändert das das nicht mehr geht ? oder gibts noch die möglichkeit ?
fragen eines laien an das forum .
vielen dank noch mal an konrad und die andern die mich schon gut informiert haben hier.
ich kann nicht soviel zurückgeben,aber vieleicht kann mancher aus meinem profil was herauslesen was dann vieleicht auch weiterhilft.
erst mal sonnige grüsse
adam

----------


## adam 60

guten Morgen liebe Forumsmitglieder,
melde mich noch mal um vieleicht doch noch eine Hilfesstellung zu erhalten.
Hatte 2009 eine Prostataentfernung und hatte im laufe der Jahre mehrere Nachbehandlungen. (siehe Profil )
bin seit einem Jahr unter Bicalutamid 150 mg pro Tag. Das PSA ist auf 0,034 gefallen.
vor dieser Behandlung wurde mir eine ausgedehnte Lympfknotenektomie angeboten in Heidelberg.
das hätte viel. viele Auswirkungen auf den Körper haben können. das habe ich dann abgelehnt und mich für die Hormontheraphie entschieden.
der Arzt sagte noch man könnte das später immer noch machen.
ich habe jetzt dank Internet und Forum viel gelesen über Cybernife was ja für Lympfknotenmetastasen auch angewendet wird. soll dann Nebenwirkungsfrei sein ?
Morgen habe ich dann bei meinem Urologen einen Termin um das mal anzuschneiden.
Die Nebenwirkungen von dem Bica sind halt schon da,ist nicht so dolle.

gibt es hier aus dem Forum einen Tip von den erfahrenen Mitgliedern hier ?
oder auch von Prof. Schostak ?

Danke

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

letztlich musst Du Dich entscheiden ob Du die zwei Lymphknotenmetastasen behalten willst oder loswerden willst. Auf Dauer Hormontherapie zu machen und die Metastasen zu beobachten denke ich ist nicht der richtige Weg. Mit Cyberknife kann man Dir mit wenig Nebenwirkungen die beiden Metastasen entfernen.

In diesem Artikel der sich auf eine Studie stützt wird das auch so empfohlen:
http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/20...ic-recurrence/

Dein Urologe wird wahrscheinlich darauf hinweisen, dass sicher noch weitere Lymphknoten befallen sind, die aber so klein sind dass sie im PSMA-PET-CT nicht sichtbar sind. Das kann aber auch nach einer RPE der Fall sein und wenn man keine befallenen Lymphknoten findet so macht man auch keine Ektomie.

Auf der anderen Seite wird auch die Meinung vertreten, dass Lymphknotenmetastasen ziemlich ungefährlich sind:
http://www.prostata-center.de/images...bs-nutzlos.pdf
und eine Diskussion dazu in diesem Forum:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7289#post87289

Mein Vorschlag ist die zwei Metastasen mit Cyberknife zu entfernen und einige Zeit danach die Hormontherapie zu beenden. Dann kann man den PSA Wert beobachten und abhängig davon über die weitere Therapie entscheiden. Eine Ektomie wäre dann immer noch möglich. Zumindest müsste jetzt eine lange Pause bei der Hormontherapie möglich sein, abhängig davon ab welchem Wert Du wieder anfangen willst. 

Prof. Schostak hat hier einen PSA Wert von 20 ng in die Debatte geworfen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...R-Brachy/page2

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Adam,

kann mich den Ausführungen von Georg nur anschließen. CyberKnife hat bei mir einen Erfolg gebracht. Siehe meinen Bericht. Wünsche Dir einen guten Erfolg.

Manfred

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an Manfred und Georg,
und die anderen Forums mitglieder,
Habe den Bericht noch vom Klinikum Heidelberg Datum 9.1.15 noch mal nachgelesen.
es handelt sich um ein :
multilokuläres Rezidiv mit Befall der interaortocavalen,billiakalen sowie präsakralen Lymphknoten.
Die aktuelle Mehrspeicherung PSMA an folgenden Lokalsisationen:
moderat , interaortocavaler LK (ca.Höhe Deckplatte LWK 4): SUVmax 4,7geringfügig,billiakal (ca . Höhe LWK 5 ) :SUVmax3,8 rechts bzw.3,2 linksseitig flau,
präsäkral rechts : SUV max 2,8
das war der Bericht vom 9.1.15
ich habe die Salvage Lymphadenektomie damals dann abgelehnt und mich für die Bicalutamid Theraphie entschieden.
Die Frage dazu : 
kann ich die Bicalutamidtherapie benden,das PSA ansteigen lassen um dann noch mal eine Bildgebung zu machen.
und dann eventuell das ganze mit dieser Cybernifebestrahlung anzugehen ?
vieleicht einige Meinungen dazu ?
werd meinen Urologen Morgen treffen.
mach dann noch einen Termin in Heidelberg.

ich denke mal es nervt ein paar Mitglieder Hier
aber ein paar Meinungen wären mir wichtig

weiter gehts....
adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

in Deinem Profil stand etwas von zwei Lymphknoten und aus Deinem Beitrag entnehme ich drei Lymphknoten. Das kann man jedenfalls mit Cyberknife behandeln.

Deinen Plan halte ich für ganz schlecht. Vor einer Bestrahlung wird von den Ärzten meist empfohlen eine Hormontherapie zu machen damit sich der zu bestrahlende Tumor verkleinert und man daher weniger Areal bestrahlen muss. Wenn Du die Hormontherapie absetzen willst, dann lass Dich möglichst bald mit Cyberknife behandeln. Die Hormontherapie sollte danach noch 2-3 Monate fortgesetzt werden da die bestrahlten Zellen erst bei der nächsten Teilung sterben. Dann kannst Du die Hormontherapie erstmal beenden und den PSA verfolgen.

Georg

P.S. Die Bildgebung bei PSMA-PET-CT ist unter Hormontherapie noch etwas besser als ohne.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam.

Du nervst keinesfalls, Wir beiden beobachten unseren Verlauf schon eine ganze Weile. Ich hatte Dir seinerzeit vorgeworfen, dass Du keine kurativen Mittel in die Waagschale geworfen hattest, hatte dann aber selbige auch nicht genutzt. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Aber es ist sicherlich nicht zu spät dafür. Lass uns weiter überlegen und lass mich weiter teilhaben an Deinen Gedanken. Ich werde auch weiter berichten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,
danke für den Hinweis was die Bildgebung betrifft.
ich werde das bei meinem Urologen ansprechen und bei dem Termin in Heidelberg auch.
es wurde bei dem Gespräch Anfang 2015 nicht darauf hingewiesen das man vieleicht eine Cybernifebehandlung durchführen könnte.
was die Bicalutamideinahme jetzt ist es ein Jahr mit dem Körpergewebe macht ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar.
auf jeden Fall fühlt man so als wäre alles etwas schwammig.
vieleicht dazu ein paar Hinweise von anderen Forumsmitgliedern ?
werde weiter berichten

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
ja jetzt wirds eng,
ich will noch den Versuch machen wenn die Ärzte meinen es wäre möglich mit dem Cybernife.
Du hast noch ein bisschen Luft nach hinten da Deine PSA Verdoppelungszeiten nicht so kurz sind.
werde berichten wie es weitergeht
alles Gute

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ein Urologe kann in der Regel nur eine Operation und eine Lymphadenektomie selbst durchführen und abrechnen! Deshalb werden nach meiner Erfahrung bei der Beratung andere Behandlungen nur gestreift. Teilweise werden diese auch schlecht gemacht da der Arzt eben auf Operation und Lymphadenektomie festgelegt ist. Bei geschickter Gesprächsführung wird der Arzt meinen man könne durchaus auch andere Behandlungen wählen, aber er hielte aus folgenden Gründen die Operation und Lymphadenektomie für angezeigt.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,
ja dann bin ich ja mal gespannt,
wenn es denn bei mir gehen könnte mit dem Cybernife wäre dann noch die Frage,wieweit deckt die Krankenkasse das ?
also bei der Klinik in Offenbach habe ich nachgelesen das das gedeckt wird meistens jedenfalls ?
bin bei der LKK versichert. eine so aufwendige OP die ja bezahlt wird ist ja auch nicht billig ?
 Adam

----------


## adam 60

Bin jetzt noch mal da,
Habe im Prostata centrum Offenbach mal angerufen nur zur Info.
Die Dame am Telefon sagte so eine Bestrahlung wäre durchaus möglich, nach vorliegen von einer neuen Bildgebung.
es is eine reine Privatklinik . Kosten der Bestrahlung ca . 20.000,- €
das macht Laune

Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kosten der Bestrahlung ca . 20.000,- 
> das macht Laune


Lieber Adam,

da würde ich aber schleunigst Kontakt zu einem städtischen Klinikum aufnehmen und von diesem Privatunternehmen Abstand halten.

*"Wenn die anderen glauben, man ist am Ende, so muss man erst richtig anfangen"*
(Konrad Adenauer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Adam

Und wieso rufst du das Prostata-Centrum in Offenbach, eine Privatklinik, an?! Bist du Privatpatient? Wenn nicht, wieso rufst du nicht die Uniklinik in Frankfurt an?! Deren Leistungen zahlt die Krankenkasse.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

da musst Du mit dem Cyberknife Zentrum sprechen. Jedes Zentrum hat Vereinbarungen mit einigen Krankenkassen getroffen und diese zahlen die Behandlung da es eine Bestrahlung ist. Wenn Du eine Krankenkasse hast mit der das betreffende Cyberknife Zentrum keine Vereinbarung getroffen hat, muss dies im Vorfeld mit der Krankenkasse geklärt werden.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

*hier* - kannst Du fündig werden.

Und hier:

                       Schleusenweg 2-16 Uniklinik Frankfurt am Main
                                                                                       Frankfurt,  60528
                      Germany

                    Phone: 49.69.67735914
                     Fax: 49.69,67735911 
                                Web:                         http://www.radiochirurgie-frankfurt.de/en 
_CyberKnife_ 



*"Nicht auf das, was geistreich, sondern auf das, was wahr ist, kommt es an"*
(Albert Schweitzer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

ja Danke Harald,
habe die Hompage aufgemacht und die Abläufe mir angekuckt und mal angerufen.
dabei kam es erst mit nur Privatpatienten.
habe Heidelberg probiert,dort steht zwar das Gerät,ist aber noch nicht in Betrieb.
wo hast Du denn Deine Zitate ,Weisheiten her ?
gut sind sie ja

Adam

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo Georg

ich habe mich von Anfang gegen eine HT erfolgreich gewehrt. Du schreibst das vor CyberKnife eine HT notwendig ist. Bei mir wurde nach der CD die bei meiner PSMA/PET
Untersuchung gemacht wurde, entschieden ob CyberKnife möglich ist. Ich hatte das Glück und auch der Erfolg hat sich eingestellt. Die Kosten übernahm die AOK. Behandlung in München wie in einem 5 Sterne Hotel.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich denke Du hast Cyberknife und Nanoknife verwechselt. Cyberknife wird an der Radiochirugie Frankfurt gemacht, Harald hat Dir die Adresse angegeben.

NanoKnife wird am Prostata-Centrum Offenbach gemacht und von keiner Krankenkasse übernommen. Dies ist auch keine Bestrahlung. Mit NanoKnife wird in der Regel die Prostata selbst behandelt und nicht einzelne Metastasen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> in Deinem Profil stand etwas von zwei Lymphknoten und aus Deinem Beitrag entnehme ich drei Lymphknoten. Das kann man jedenfalls mit Cyberknife behandeln.
> 
> Deinen Plan halte ich für ganz schlecht. Vor einer Bestrahlung wird von den Ärzten meist empfohlen eine Hormontherapie zu machen damit sich der zu bestrahlende Tumor verkleinert und man daher weniger Areal bestrahlen muss. Wenn Du die Hormontherapie absetzen willst, dann lass Dich möglichst bald mit Cyberknife behandeln. Die Hormontherapie sollte danach noch 2-3 Monate fortgesetzt werden da die bestrahlten Zellen erst bei der nächsten Teilung sterben. Dann kannst Du die Hormontherapie erstmal beenden und den PSA verfolgen.
> 
> Georg
> 
> P.S. Die Bildgebung bei PSMA-PET-CT ist unter Hormontherapie noch etwas besser als ohne.


Hallo Georg,
hatte zur Info mit einem Mitarbeiter der charitee Berlin telefoniert.
der meinte Bildgebung mit meinem derzeitigen PSA von 0,034 ng/ml unter Bicalutamid wäre schlecht.
ich weiss es jetzt nicht ,wie kommst Du drauf das die Bildgebung besser sein soll ?

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Danke Georg,
das hatte ich tatsächlich Verwechselt

oh,oh,oh

----------


## Georg_

@Adam: Ich beziehe mich auf folgenden Beitrag, in dem unter Hormontherapie eine etwas bessere Bildgebung beschrieben wird. Ob dies auch für Bicalutamid gilt, kann ich nicht sagen.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7165#post87165

Das Prostata Centrum Offenbach hat auch eine Internetseite über Cyberknife. Im Moment glaube ich nicht, dass die Maschine dort in der Praxis steht, die wäre mir wohl aufgefallen. Vielleicht gibt es eine Kooperationsvereinbarung mit der Frankfurter Radiologie.

@Manfred: Eine HT ist vor Cyberknife nicht notwendig, sie wurde mir empfohlen. Es hängt sicher auch davon ab, was bestrahlt werden soll. Lymphknoten verkleinern sich unter HT, ein Tumor innerhalb der Kapsel wahrscheinlich nicht .

----------


## adam 60

So Georg,
es wird eine Aktuelle Bildgebung verlangt für eine Cybernifebehandlung.
es existiert eine vom Januar 2015,darauf kann man wohl erkennen was zu bestrahlen ist.
soweit ich verstanden habe geht es nicht immer,hängt wohl von der Lage der Lymphknoten ab.
ich will diese alte Bildgebung vorab verwenden zum prüfen ob es überhaupt geht.
die Neue Bildgebung dann nachschieben.
ob ich jetzt dann mit dem Bica ausetze um das PSA steigen zu lassen für die neue Bildgebung klär ich mal beim Urologen und in Heidelberg.
vieleicht weiss es jemand hier im Forum ?
wenn die Bildgebung unter Bica gut ist würde ich es natürlich nicht steigen lassen.

so ist es immer neue Fragen

na dann helau de Zuch kimmt in Meenz

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

bei Bildgebung beziehe ich mich speziell auf PSMA-PET-CT. Ich weiß nicht ab das auch bei der Charite Thema war. 

Hinsichtlich Cyberknife würde ich mich aber parallel auch bei einem Cyberknife Zentrum beraten lassen bei dem die Maschine in Betrieb ist. Es wird, so wie ich erfahren habe und von Manfred erwähnt wird, vor einer Behandlung ein PSMA-PET-CT gemacht. Wenn dies bei Dir wegen Bicalutamid nicht geht wird man es Dir sagen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

also nochmal,
am Telefon konnte mir das keiner sagen,im Internet habe ich auch nix gefunden zu einem PSMA PET CT unter Bicalutamid. das PSA ist aktuell bei 0,034 ng/ml.
die Frage ist halt folgende: gibt es eine gute Bildgebung oder nicht ?
Morgen um 15.30 Uhr beim Urologen,denke mal der weiss das ?
danke mal für Deine Hilfe

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Mal wieder etwas Plausibilität:

Mit dem PSMA-Tracer wird die lokale Anwesenheit des Prostataspezifischen Menbranantigens PSMA
nachgewiesen. Das sitzt, wie der Name schon sagt, vor allem auf der Oberfläche von Prostatazellen
und, meist vermehrt, von Prostatakrebszellen. Ob diese Zellen sich grad teilen, ob deren
Androgenrezeptoren anderweitig beschäftigt seien, oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle,
weil das andere 'Baustellen' sind.

Das PSMA-PET liefert auch unter antiandrogener Therapie gute Bilder,
mit der bekannten, seltenen Ausnahme von PCa-Zellen, die kein PSMA tragen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> wo hast Du denn Deine Zitate ,Weisheiten her ?


Hallo Adam,

schon als Kind hatte ich Freude an besonderen Aussagen von Berühmtheiten, egal ob von großen Forschern, Gelehrten und auch Filmgrößen und erfolgreichen Sportlern etc. etc.. Und heute notiere ich mir spontan, wenn mir etwas in Richtung aussagefähiger oder lustiger Zitate gefällt. Ich speicher mir das dann auf dem PC ab. Nicht immer muss ein Zitat auch zum jeweiligen vorangegangenen oder meinem eigenen Beitrag passen resp. harmonieren. Es kommt wie es kommt, manchmal auch nach dem Zufallsprinzip.

*"Die Wahrheit über einen Menschen liegt auf halbem Wege zwischen seinem Ruf und seinem Nachruf"*
(Robert Lembke)    

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Nachtrag zu obigem:

Ein PSMA-PET ist eine ungenaue,schwammige Sache, die zur exakten
Lokalisierung von Tumoren zur Bestrahlungsplanung unbrauchbar ist.
Nett ist es bestimmt als Gesamtübersicht, um festzustellen, wohin
die Metastasen gelangt sind. Weiss man das, sieht man die Details
besser auf einem CT oder MRT mit geeigneten Kontrastmitteln. ect.pp.
Für die Planung einer CK-Behandlung wird wenige Tage vor Behandlungsbeginn
ein CT oder MRT gemacht, dessen Zweck nicht diagnostisch ist, sondern das
nur der Planung dient. Darin legt der Radioonkologe das zu bestrahlende
Volumen fest, sowie die zu schonenden Gebiete. Der Physiker baut dann
seine Strahlen so in dieses Labyrinth ein, dass die Bedingungen des Arztes
bestmöglich erfüllt werden. Eine solche Planung erfolgt in mehreren
Schritten, bis die Beteiligten den optimalen Plan gefunden habe.
Ältere Bilder sind dazu unbrauchbar, weil der Tumor mittlerweile wohl
gewachsen wäre, sonst müsste man ja nicht bestrahlen.

Eine seriöse Planung enthält auch Vergleichspläne für andere Maschinen.
So hatte mir der Professsor ursprünglich die Behandlung mit Novalis
vorgeschlagen, aber im Planungsverlauf erwies sich dann das CyberKnife
in neuester Konfiguration als überlegen. (Allerdings wurde dann das 
allerneueste Gadget nur zwei- von siebenmal eingesetzt. Aber das gibt
es eh nur in München und Bern, wo es mittlerweile routinemässig läuft.)

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,
Der Fundus von Reimen ,Zitaten und allem was schon irgend jemand  logisch oder auch nicht zu Papier gebracht oder sonstwo festgehalten hat ist schon riesig.
Deine Sachen tragen gut dazu bei die ganze Prostatathematik auch ein wenig zu lockern.
passt schon gut
im Weinbereich gibt es ja auch Tausend

*zb : im Wein liegt Warheit und mit der stösst man ja überall an

*sonnige GrüsseAdam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Konrad,
Danke für Deine Ausführungen dazu,
Hatte ja gestern das gespräch beim Urologen,
ei war erfreut das das PSA mit Bicalutamid 150 mg pro Tag auf 0,034 ng/ml abgesunken ist.
ich hatte mal nachgefragt wegen absetzen und dann halt mal weiter kontrollieren,es gibt aber keine Studie darüber.
Aus seiner langjährigen Praxis evtl.Beispiele gibts wohl auch keine.
ich bleib jetzt erst mal dabei, körperlich leistungsfähig ist man damit nicht.
muss mal unterbrechen
den Rest später

Adam

----------


## adam 60

so bin wieder da,
Das weitere Vorgehen betrifft Behandlung der Lympfknotenmetastasen.
Hatte ja im Vorfeld beim letzten Stand Januar 2015 die Lympadenektomie abgelehnt und mich für die Hormontheraphie mit Bicalutamid entschieden.
Werde jetzt in Heidelberg versuchen das mit dem CYBERNIFE bestrahlen zu lassen.
Die benötigten Unterlagen sind alle dort.Was noch erforderlich dazu ist können die mir bestimmt sagen.
Das Gerät ist auch da aber noch nicht im Betrieb,sagte mir die Dame am Telefon (TÜV Unterlagen und sonstiges )
ob es denn dann machbar ist werde ich in Erfahrung bringen und berichten.
fällt jemand dazu noch was ein ? postings dazu gerne.

Adam

Alea iacta est   ( noch nicht )

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

Du schreibst, die "Unterlagen sind alle dort (in Heidelberg)". Wie alt ist die PSMA-PET-CT denn? Konrad schreibt ja nachvollziehbar, dass "alte Unterlagen unbrauchbar sind".

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

hallo werner,
ja die sind nicht mehr zu verwenden.
die hatten vor einem jahr noch nicht von cybernife gesprochen,jetzt haben die ein gerät.
anhand der alten bilder ( 1 jahr alt das PSMA PET CT ) kann man sehen ob das überhaupt möglich ist,wenn ja gibt es dann neu bilder.
denke mal das sich das nicht so verändert hat.
bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert nachdem es dann angeleiert ist.

weiter gehts

Adam

*der wein gibt witz und stärkt den magen*

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wie alt ist die PSMA-PET-CT denn? Konrad schreibt ja nachvollziehbar, dass "alte Unterlagen unbrauchbar sind"


Aber Hallo Werner

Mach bitte ganz rasch die Gänsefüsschen weg!

Ich hatte in #52 geschrieben:



> Ein PSMA-PET ist eine ungenaue, schwammige Sache, die zur exakten
> Lokalisierung von Tumoren *zur Bestrahlungsplanung unbrauchbar* ist.
> Nett ist es bestimmt als Gesamtübersicht, um festzustellen, wohin
> die Metastasen gelangt sind. Weiss man das, sieht man die Details
> besser auf einem CT oder MRT mit geeigneten Kontrastmitteln. ect.pp.
> Für die Planung einer CK-Behandlung wird wenige Tage vor Behandlungsbeginn
> ein CT oder MRT gemacht, dessen Zweck nicht diagnostisch ist, sondern das
> nur der Planung dient


Alte Unterlagen sind also sehr wohl brauchbar, um einen Überblick auf 
die bisherige Metastasierung und deren Verlauf zu gewinnen.
Weil diese Metastasen aber laufend wachsen, braucht es zeitnah vor
JEDER Bestrahlung präzise Bilder. Und die liefert nun mal nicht ein
PSMA-PET. Mann kann aber das damit verbundene CT mit viel Energie
fahren und dem geeigneten Kontrasmittel, um es zur Planung zu
verwenden. Die dabei störenden bunten Wölkchen des PET kann man ja
jederzeit ausschalten... ;-((

Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

die Gänsefüßchen kriege ich nicht mehr weg... Ich denke aber, dass Adam den Zusammenhang verstanden hat. Das lese ich zumindest aus seiner Antwort.

Viele Grüße

----------


## adam 60

hallo Konrad,
du schreibst "da die Metastasen ständig wachsen" gilt das auch wenn das PSA soweit runter ist (0,034 ) oder ist das als Stillstand anzusehen ?
wieweit oder wieviele könnten denn dazugekommen sein ?
man merkt es ,der Dummfrager ist unterwegs..... 

Adam



*zb: Vinum bonum deorum donum

*

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an Alle,
eine Frage zur Einnahme von Bicalutamid :
Wie man im Verlauf sehen kann bin ich jetzt auf einem kleinen PSA von 0,034.ich nehme das Medikament jetzt ein Jahr.
ist jemand hier im Forum der schon mal einen Unterbruch gemacht hat um das PSA wieder steigen zu lassen ?
dann bei einem gewissen Wert  ca 3 ng/ml wieder einzusteigen in die Medikation ?
das würde mir eine Medikamentefreie Zeit bringen von vieleicht einem Jahr.
Postings gerne

Adam

*zb: Wein gibt Dir das Gefühl das Du nackt besser aussiehst  * (man muss es nicht gut finden)

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Adam
Tut mir leid, ich habe übersehen, dass Du gegenwärtig auf Bicalutamid bist.
Das nimmt man ja nicht, um den PSA zu senken, sondern um die
Metastasen am Wachsen zu hindern.
Nichtsdesto trotz würde man vor einer PSMA-Therapie die PSMA-Aufnahme
nittels einer PSMA-Ga68 überprüfen wollen, sei das im PET oder als Szintigraphie.
Ob in einem hormonsensiblen Setting eine solche Therapie indiziert sei,
ist wiederum eine andere Frage ...


@Werner
Schon gut, aber bei Zitaten bitte aufpassen, dass man nicht Leuten Dinge in
den Mund legt, die diese nie so gesag haben und auch nie so gesagt hätten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> ist jemand hier im Forum der schon mal einen Unterbruch gemacht hat um das PSA wieder steigen zu lassen ?
> dann bei einem gewissen Wert ca 3 ng/ml wieder einzusteigen in die Medikation ?


Ganz am Anfang meiner PKH habe ich auch mal Casodex, also Bicalutamid, abgesetzt. Das PSA stieg rascher wieder an. Auch nach der DHB, also der dreifachen Hormonblockade nach Leibowitz wurde nur mit Proscar, Wirkstoff Finasterid, weiter therapiert. Nach etlichen Monaten war es allerdings dann erforderlich, die Notbremse zu ziehen und mit der IGRT zu starten, weil sich das PSA schon wieder im zweistelligen Bereich tummelte. Also Unterbruch in Deiner Situation durchaus möglich, obwohl dadurch nach gängiger Studienlage keine Vorteile in Richtung Mortalität zu erwarten wären.  




> Tut mir leid, ich habe übersehen, dass Du gegenwärtig auf Bicalutamid bist.
> Das nimmt man ja nicht, um den PSA zu senken, sondern um die
> Metastasen am Wachsen zu hindern.


Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, denn Bicalutamid dient in erster Linie dazu, die Andockstellen für das Testosteron, das der Tumor zum Wachstum benötigt, an den Tumorzellen zu blockieren. Erst das LHRH-Analoga bewirkt, dass der Tumor nicht wachsen kann , weil die Hoden kein Testosteron mehr produzieren; aber noch die Nebennieren, deren minimale Testosteronerzeugung mit Proscar oder Avodart weitgehend unterbunden werden kann.

*"Die Zukunft gehört denen, die an die Wahrhaftigkeit ihrer Träume glauben"*
(Eleanor Roosevelt)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung:*




> deren minimale Testosteronerzeugung mit Proscar oder Avodart weitgehend unterbunden werden kann.


Natürlich dienen diese 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer auch dazu, dass Testosteron nicht in Dihydrotestosteron, das  das  Metastasenwachstum in erster Linie veranlasst, umgewandelt wird.

*"Wenn alle Menschen immer die Wahrheit sagten, wäre das die Hölle auf Erden"*
(Jean Gabin)   

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von *Hvielemi* 
>  Das (Bicalutamid)  nimmt man ja nicht, um den PSA zu senken, 
> sondern um die Metastasen am Wachsen zu hindern.





> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, denn Bicalutamid dient in erster Linie dazu, die Andockstellen für das Testosteron, das der Tumor zum Wachstum benötigt, an den Tumorzellen zu blockieren. Erst das LHRH-Analoga bewirkt, dass der Tumor nicht wachsen kann ...


Na, wenn Du meinst ...
Wozu denn nehmen all diese vielen Männer Bicalutamid?
Sind die und ihre Urologen Deppen, die nicht wissen, dass 
"erst das LHRH-Analog*on*" das Tumorwachstum bremsen kann?
Wozu hat Dir dein Urologe Bicalutamid gegen?



> 28.02.2003 ... erstmals Casodex 150 mg täglich eingenommen. 
> 
> 06.03.2003 PSA 13.28 
> 
> 13.03.2003 PSA 8.30 
> 03-26.2003 PSA 4.60 
> 04-09.2003 PSA 2.90 
> 05-14.2003 PSA 2.80 
> 06-02.2003 PSA 2.60
> ...


Doch wohl nicht um den PSA-Wert zu senken, sondern um das
Tumorwachstum zu bremsen und unterbrechen.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Für mich ging es ausschließlich um die Prostata und deren Tumorzellen, von Metastasen war da noch keine Rede. Wenn nun auch noch das Wachstum von Metastasen durch Casodex resp. Bicalutamid gebremst wird, sollte man das:

*"Das nimmt man ja nicht, um den PSA zu senken, sondern um die Metastasen am Wachsen zu hindern"
*
stehen lassen, obwohl es letztlich sehr wohl auch um die Senkung des PSA geht. 

- *hier*- wird  das komplexe Thema in der Reihenfolge verklickert, die in erster Linie ausschlaggebend ist, was das Verhindern des Metastasenwachstums anbetrifft. Bicalutamid wird dann kurzfristig vorher eingesetzt, um das flare-up-Phänomen zu vermeiden bzw. zu unterdrücken.

*"Niemand ist weiter von der Wahrheit entfernt als derjenige, der alle Antworten weiß"*
(Zhuangzi)

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Konrad,

das PSMA-PET war bei mir keine ungenaue schwammige Sache, sondern der Ausgangspunkt für meine erfolgreiche CyberKnife Bestrahlung.

Ohne das PSMA-PET hätte man bei mir die zwei befallenen LK nicht so exakt bestrahlen und elementieren können. Die Bestrahlung fand in München statt.

Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald
Du weichst aus.

PCa-Tumorzellen wachsen, egal ob in der Prostata oder irgendwo sonst im Körper.
Nur durch dieses Wachstum, auch Raumforderung genannt, sind Krebszellen
überhaupt eine Bedrohung.

Jede Krebs-Therapie hat zum Ziel, diese Tumorzellen zu enfernen, zu vernichten, 
oder deren Wachstum zu bremsen, anzuhalten.
Deine einmal mehr mit einem blinden Link (-hier-) vermittelten Ausführungen
über die Androgendeprivation ADT haben dieses Ziel, und auch die Antihormon-
therapie AHT, z.B. mit Bicalutamid, verfolgt dasselbe Ziel.
Im Falle des Prostatakrebses haben wir die angenehme Situation, dass
der PSA-Wert in etwa das Wachstum dieses Tumors wiedergibt.

Das Therapieziel ist aber nicht die Senkung des PSA-Wertes, sondern die
Zerstörung des Tumors oder doch wenigstens die Reduktion des Wachstums,
was sich dann eben in einer PSA-Senkung niedeschlägt.
Die AHT dient diesem Zweck, und zu diesem Zweck hat auch Harald H.
vorübergehend die AHT angewendet, mit Erfolg, wie man (nach Bereinigung
des Datenchaos) deinem Profil entnehmen kann.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

> aber noch die Nebennieren, deren minimale Testosteronerzeugung mit Proscar oder Avodart weitgehend unterbunden werden kann.


Erkläre mir doch mal bitte wie das funktioniert, Harald.

Nur nebenbei - die Nebennieren erzeugen kein Testosteron, sondern nur die Testosteronvorstufen DHEA, DHEA-S und Androstendion.
Die Metabolisierung zu Testosteron erfolgt erst in der Prostata.


Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Metabolisierung zu Testosteron erfolgt erst in der Prostata.


Na klar Ludwig, und wenn die Prostata nicht mehr vorhanden ist, wie dann?




> die Nebennieren erzeugen kein Testosteron, sondern nur die Testosteronvorstufen DHEA, DHEA-S und Androstendion.


Das war/ist mir so nicht bekannt gewesen. Wo kann man das nachlesen?




> Erkläre mir doch mal bitte wie das funktioniert, Harald.


Das mit den Nebennieren und den 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmern war wohl eine etwas verunglückte Darstellung und darf als Unsinn bezeichnet werden.

*"Ein halbleeres Glas Wein ist zwar zugleich ein halbvolles, aber eine halbe Lüge mitnichten eine halbe Wahrheit"*
(Jean Cocteau)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Ludwig,




> Nur nebenbei - die Nebennieren erzeugen kein Testosteron, sondern nur die Testosteronvorstufen DHEA, DHEA-S und Androstendion.
> Die Metabolisierung zu Testosteron erfolgt erst in der Prostata.


Wenn mann also wie ich nach der RPE keine Prostata mehr hat, dürfte auch kein Testosteron mehr für den metastasierten Tumor mehr zur Verfügung stehen?
Wieso will man (also meine Ärzte) mir dann Zytiga verabreichen? Kann es sein, dass dann das Abitateron die von dir genannte Produktion der Vorstufen, also, die in der Nebenniere erzeugt werden unterbindet? So wird doch das Wachstum der Tumorzellen ausgebremst und auch der PSA gesenkt, oder?

Viele Grüße!

Dieter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn mann also wie ich nach der RPE keine Prostata mehr hat, dürfte auch kein Testosteron mehr für den metastasierten Tumor mehr zur Verfügung stehen?
> Wieso will man (also meine Ärzte) mir dann Zytiga verabreichen? Kann es sein, dass dann das Abitateron die von dir genannte Produktion der Vorstufen, also, die in der Nebenniere erzeugt werden unterbindet? So wird doch das Wachstum der Tumorzellen ausgebremst und auch der PSA gesenkt, oder?


Nicht umsonst spricht man von AntiHormonTherapie AHT, Androgendeprivation ADT
und auch beispielsweise dem Androgenrezeptor und nicht von AntiTestosteron,
Testosterondeprivation oder Testosteronrezeptor.

Es geht um die Gruppe der Androgene, deren Bekanntestes zweifelsohne das
Testosteron ist, dasjenige aber, das besonders stark an den Androgenrezeptor
binde, sei das zweifach hydrierte Testosteron, DHT.
Es mag wirklich spannend sein, welches dieser Hormone wo und wie gebildet,
gebunden und abgebaut wird. Schlussendlich bleibt das Ziel jeder auf die
Androgene gerichteten Therapie, den Zugang dieser Hormone zum Kern der 
Prostatakrebszellen zu unterbinden. Sei dies durch Unterbindung
der Androgenbildung (GnRH-Analoga, Abirateron) oder durch die Verhinderung
der Bindung der Androgene an die Zelloberfläche (Bicalutamid, Flutamid) und
zusätzlich des Transportes in die, sowie innerhalb der Zelle (Enzalutamid)
oder beider Mechanismen gemeinsam (vielleicht Seviretonel?)

Und zuletzt noch einmal: 
*Die Senkung des PSA ist nicht das Ziel der PCa-Therapie.*
PSA zeigt aber die Senkung der Tumoraktivität auf einfachste Art nach aussen an. 
Ganz ohne aufwändige Bildgebung, mit der aber die Quelle dieses PSA-Signals, 
also des Tumors lokalisiert werden kann.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

> Wenn mann also wie ich nach der RPE keine Prostata mehr hat, dürfte auch kein Testosteron mehr für den metastasierten Tumor mehr zur Verfügung stehen?
> Wieso will man (also meine Ärzte) mir dann Zytiga verabreichen? Kann es sein, dass dann das Abitateron die von dir genannte Produktion der Vorstufen, also, die in der Nebenniere erzeugt werden unterbindet? So wird doch das Wachstum der Tumorzellen ausgebremst und auch der PSA gesenkt, oder?


Hallo Dieter, 90% unseres Testosterons stammen aus den Hoden, der Rest aus Testosteronvorstufen der Nebennieren (mögen da vielleicht auch paar Moleküle reines Testosteron dabei sein).

Zytiga wird bei kastrationsresistentem PK eingesetzt.

Hier ausführlich aus unserem Forum:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/medi...ebs-zugelassen

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

> Na klar Ludwig, und wenn die Prostata nicht mehr vorhanden ist, wie dann?


Tja, Harald, wenn die Prostata nicht mehr vorhanden ist, kann sie nichts metabolisieren  :L&auml;cheln: 





> Das war/ist mir so nicht bekannt gewesen. Wo kann man das nachlesen?


Beispielweise in Strums "Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs", Bild 54.
Ich hoffe, Ralf hat die Nummerierung beim Übersetzen unverändert gelassen.
Kontrollieren kann ich es nicht, da ich meine deutsche Ausgabe an die örtliche Selbsthilfegruppe verschenkt habe und nur noch das englische Original besitze.




> darf als Unsinn bezeichnet werden.


Deshalb habe ich ja eingehakt...

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ludwig,



> Ich hoffe, Ralf hat die Nummerierung beim Übersetzen unverändert gelassen.


hat er.

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

[QUOTE=Hvielemi;87710]Nachtrag zu obigem:

Ein PSMA-PET ist eine ungenaue,schwammige Sache, die zur exakten
Lokalisierung von Tumoren zur Bestrahlungsplanung unbrauchbar ist.

War bei mir nicht so siehe Beitrag

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Manfred,

mir scheint, hier herrscht Begriffsverwirrung. Eine Positronenemissionstomographie, kurz PET, zeigt an, wo im Körper ein bestimmter Marker sich angelagert hat, sie kann aber keine Organumrisse erkennen, geschweige denn darstellen. Darum wird sie mit einer Computertomographie, kurz CT, kombiniert, die sehr gut die Organumrisse erkennt, aber mit dem Marker nichts anfangen kann. Die beiden so gewonnenen Bilder werden digital fusioniert, d. h. praktisch übereinandergelegt, und man erhält jetzt die Darstellung davon, in welchem/welchen Organ/en der Marker sich angesammelt hat.
Konrad schrieb von der PSMA-PET (ohne "CT"), die in der Tat ein schwammiges Bild liefern würde, da eben die Umrisse der betroffenen Organe nicht zu erkennen, sondern nur zu vermuten sind. Eine reine PET, erst recht eine PSMA-PET, wird aus diesem Grunde meines Wissens nirgends mehr angeboten, sondern immer in Kombination mit einer CT. Ich gehe darum davon aus, dass die Untersuchung, die bei Dir vorgenommen wurde, eine PSMA-PET/*CT* war. Richtig? Siehe im Übrigen "Erster Rat", Kapitel 5.11 Bildgebende Untersuchungsverfahren.

Beste Grüße,

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Ralf,

-* hier* - hat Manfred wohl indirekt die erforderliche CT mit erwähnt und versehentlich von CD berichtet. Dennoch war Deine ausführliche Erklärung der Abläufe auch für neue Forumsuser sehr wohl angebracht.

*"Durch die Gasse der Vorurteile muss die Wahrheit ständig Spießruten laufen"*
(Indira Gandhi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Danke Ralf und Harald,

ich bin jetzt schlauer. Habe CD mit CT verwechselt. Wird den überhaupt eine PSMA/PET Untersuchung ohne CT gemacht und was bringt das??? Ich hoffe Konrad verzeiht es mir das ich Ihm widersprochen habe. Bin halt nur ein Forum-Laie. Die Spezialisten stellen das wieder richtig.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## RalfDm

> Wird den überhaupt eine PSMA/PET Untersuchung ohne CT gemacht und was bringt das???


Hallo Manfred,
ich schrieb ja:



> Eine reine PET, erst recht eine PSMA-PET, wird aus diesem Grunde meines  Wissens nirgends mehr angeboten, sondern immer in Kombination mit einer  CT.


Das ist auch der Wissensstand der Wikipedia. Man könnte allenfalls statt CT auch MRT schreiben, aber ein PET/MRT-Gerät mit noch besserer Darstellung der Organe ist erst in wenigen Kliniken vorhanden.
Gruß,
Ralf

----------


## adam 60

ja viele Infos danke,

Habe einen Termin in Heidelberg bekommen am 17.2.16
werde dort mit meinem PSA Wert vom 13.1.16  ( 0,034 ng/ml )und nach einem Jahr Einahme von Bicalutamid 150 dort vorsprechen.
Vieleicht gibt es ja eine Möglichkeit die Lympfknoten mit der Cybernifemethode zu bestrahlen.
werde berichten

einen sonnigen Tag 

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach Manfred,
ich sehe nichts, was ich 'verzeihen' müsste und
versuche mal darzulegen, was ein PET kann, und was das CT, und
welchen Anteil diese in der Diagnostik von PCa haben und in der
Planung einer SBRT, z.B. unterm CyberKnife.
Geschrieben hatte ich dies:



> Ein PSMA-PET ist eine ungenaue,schwammige Sache, 
> die zur exakten Lokalisierung von Tumoren zur Bestrahlungsplanung unbrauchbar ist.
> Nett ist es bestimmt als Gesamtübersicht, um festzustellen, wohin
> die Metastasen gelangt sind. Weiss man das, sieht man die Details
> besser auf einem CT oder MRT mit geeigneten Kontrastmitteln. ect.pp.
> Für die Planung einer CK-Behandlung wird wenige Tage vor Behandlungsbeginn
> ein CT oder MRT gemacht, dessen Zweck nicht diagnostisch ist, sondern das
> nur der Planung dient.


Also hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus meinem PSMA-PET von letztem
Jahr, erstellt mit dem PET-Scanner am HIT. Das ist dort, wo man 
mit Kohlestoffkernen und Protonen bestrahlt. Moderner geht nicht.



Die Grautöne dieser Rohaufnahme zeigen an, wo überall PSMA den PSMA-Ga68-Tracer
gebunden hat, u.a. in der dargestellten paraaortalen Lymphknoten-Metastase.
Daraus werden dann bunte Farben gemacht, und das Bild wird mit dem zeitgleich 
erstellten lowdose-CT fusioniert. Das sieht dann aus wie [4]. 
Nun sucht der Radiologe, nicht der Nuklearmediziner, im CT nach der Metastase, 
die das PET-Leuchten verursacht habe. Findet er kein solches Korrelat, kann die 
Metastase nicht eingemessen werden und damit auch nicht mit den CK bestrahlt werden.

Hier ein Bild von mir aus Bern, erstellt auf einem ganz normalen CT-Scanner und 
bearbeitet mit dem Planungstool des CyberKnifes (das letztlich zur Absage dieser 
Therapieoption geführt hatte):




Wird nun  auf einer PET/CT-Maschine anstelle des üblichen lowdose-CT paralell
zum PET ein hochauflösendes diagnostisches CT gefahren, können solche 
Planungsbilder selbstverständlich auch aus dem PET/CT erzeugt werden.
Das, lieber Manfred war wohl bei Dir der Fall.

Der Haken an der Sache: 
Der Radiologe hätte die Knoten auch auf einem CT-Scanner ohne teures PET 
gefunden.  Er hätte einfach etwas genauer hingucken müssen. 
Ob sich das immer und auch mit Knochenmetastasen so verhalte, 
steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. Klar ist jedenfalls: Ein PET-Signal allein, 
ohne ein Korrelat im MRT oder CT ist keine Grundlage für eine lokale Therapie
 (Weswegen heute alle PET-Scanner mit CT oder MRT verbunden sind).

Ich hoffe, nun nicht noch weiter Verwirrung erzeugt zu haben,

let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Konrad ,
suoer Bild damit kann ja der Dr. was anfangen oder ?
wenn so was bestrahlt wird, gibt es da keine Probleme mit Nerven ect. ? (Frage eines Laien )

Danke noch mal für die verständliche Berichte (für mich meistens jedenfalls )

Adam

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Ja lieber Konrad,

bei mir ging es ja darum ob die bekannten LK sich vergrößert haben, nicht um eine Bestrahlung. Das PSMA/PET CT das in Magdeburg gemacht wurde hat das bestätigt.
Diese CT war die Grundlage für München ob mit CyberKnife diese LK elementiert werden können. In München wurde nochmals eine CT gemacht. Nach dieser wurde dann mit Erfolg bestrahlt


Gruß
Manfred

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
hatte Heute den Termin in Heidelberg zur Besprechung über evtl. weiters vorgehen.
der Termin war 7.40 uhr. es waren 2 oberärzte ausgefallen.
Es kam dann nach 1,5 Std. warten im Besprechungszimmer Prof.Hadaschik,ein wenig entnervt.
ich hatte ja ein Jahr vorher die Lymphadenektomie abgelehnt, war mir zu risikoreich. Er meinte nach einer neuen Bildgebung könnte man es operieren wenn ich es denn wollte.
das Cybernife ist nicht sein Gebiet,das sollte ich mich in einem entsprechenden Klinikum vorstellen.
Er hat mich dann noch mal in die Strahlenklinik (welche Art Bestrahlung, wenn es denn geht ,das sein wird müssen die Strahlenärzte entscheiden.) verwiesen,dort habe ich einen Termin Anfang März.
Das Cybernife ist noch nicht in Betrieb in Heidelberg.
ich hatte noch die Frage nach einem Unterbruch der Bicalutamid-Hormontheraphie gestellt.
es gibt keine Erkenntnisse ,Studien darüber. Das bleibt mir überlassen. (das hat mich jetzt nicht weitergebracht.)
vieleicht hat ja hier im Forum jemand eine Meinung dazu ?
Lasse mir jetzt die CD von meinem PSMA-PET.CT zukommen und werde mich in einer Klinik die Cybernife anbietet anmelden. (Manfred Seitz hatte ja in München seine Bestrahlungen )
alles was bis jetzt stattgefunden hat ist in meinem Profil in Kurzform dargestellt.

hatte mehr erwartet

na dann weiter gehts
Adam

----------


## adam 60

nochmal da,
habe mich mal per Telefon mit bei Uniklinik FFM die ja Cybernife anbieten kurzgeschlossen.
Das weitere Vorgehen sieht so aus :
Übersendung der Daten,Arzt und OP Berichte, das PSMA-PET-CT auf CD ,Blutanalysedaten.
Die Ärzte werden dann entscheiden ob es Machbar ist.
Die Frage der Kostenübername durch die Krankenkasse steht aus.

man wird sehen

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
So meine OP-und Bestrahlungs-Berichte ,sowie PSMA-PET-CT-CD vom 8.1.15 sind unterwegsnach FFM in die Cyberknife Klinik.
Wenn die damit was anfangen können wir dann wohl noch mal ein neues PSMA-PET-MRT ? gemacht werden um danach eine Cyberknifebestrahlung durchzuführen.
mal sehen wie die Antwort ausfällt.
die Berichte von Andy zu Diesem Uro Treffen in Sachsen-Anhalt sind ja sehr interessant.
 als Betroffener der nicht so bewandert ist in der Materie kann man dann doch das meiste verstehen.
Danke dafür

Adam

----------


## Kurtka

Hallo Ralf,
gibt es eine Liste der wenigen Kliniken, die PET/MRT anbieten?
Gruß
Kurt

----------


## RalfDm

> gibt es eine Liste der wenigen Kliniken, die PET/MRT anbieten?


Hallo Kurt,

bisher nur als Fußnote 56 im "Ersten Rat":

"Bekannt sind mir bisher das Klinikum rechts der Isar in München, das Universitätsklinikum Tübingen, die Uni*ver*sitätsmedizin Leipzig und ZEMODI, Zentrum für moder*ne Diagnostik in Bremen."


Ralf

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
So meine Unterlagen sind wieder zurück aus Frankfurt.
ein Arzt hat Stellung dazu genommen und eine Bestrahlung mit Cyberknife erst mal nicht befürwortet.
um es wirkich zu entscheiden sollte ich dann noch mal eine neue Bildgebung machen lassen,was denn eventuell auch wieder zu einer Absage führen würde.
die Begründung basierte hauptsächlich auf folgendem,ich stell es mal ein.[IMG][/IMG]

es ist für manchen in ähnlicher Situation interessant,
vieleicht kann auch einer der sich besser in der Materie auskennt Stellung nehmen.
würde mich freuen darüber.
als nächstes habe ich am folgenden Montag noch mal einen Termin in der Radiologie in Heidelberg.
nach Stand der Dinge ,will ich dann die Unterlagen noch  in die Cyberknifeklinik nach München schicken.

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

nach Deiner bisherigen Schilderung wird Dir der Termin in Heidelberg nicht das Ergebnis bescheren, was Du im Grunde genommen anstrebst. Warum Unterlagen nach München senden? Wäre es nicht besser, bei einem Gespräch vor Ort weitere Details abzuhandeln. -* hier* - kann man doch schon im telefonischen Vorgespräch abklären, welche Möglichkeiten sich für Dich ergeben. Ich wünsche Dir nunmehr ein goldenes Händchen für die wichtige und möglicherweise auch richtige Therapie-Entscheidung.

*"So einfach wie möglich. Aber nicht einfacher!"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morgen
Ich bin zwar kein Urologe "nur Selbstbetroffener". Habe erst vor kurzen einen Bericht in TV über Cyberknifebehandlung gesehen. Dort wurde immer wieder erwähnt das es  gu war das sich die Patienten früh genug vorgestellt haben. Da bei dir aber schon Metastasen in den Lympfknoten festgestellt wurden kann ich mir vorstellen das es schon zu spät ist für so eine Behandlung. Bei mir wurden bei eine daVinci OP die Lypfknoten mit entfernt. War nur so eine Idee aber vielleicht kann ein anderer das Wiederlegen da bin auch ich schlauer.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michael,

gerade für befallene Lymphknoten ist das Cyberknife geeignet. Sie müssen "nur" gefahrlos erreichbar sein.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,
es mag sein das mir der Termin in Heidelberg bei den Strahlenärzten vieleicht nix bringt.
zumindest noch mal eine Analyse des Berichts den ich als Foto eingestellt habe.
aufgrund dieses Berichtes wurde mir ja eine ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie vorgeschlagen.Bei meinem Termin vor 3 Wochen in der Urologie wurde mir das nochmal bestätigt,dass es OP mässig nach einer neuen Bildgebung,
wenn die Metastsierung nicht weiter fortgeschritten sei noch machbar wäre.
ich bin nicht in der Lage das genau zu verstehen was dort alles steht,deshalb habe ich es hier noch mal eingestellt.
ist man in der Klinik zum Gespräch geht das ja auch alles schnell und man ist wieder draussen.
vieleicht äußert sich noch mal ein kompetenter Forumsteilnehmer hier, ( Konrad Du ? schönen Urlaub noch )

Wein wirkt stärkend auf den Geisteszustand den er grade vorfindet :
er macht die Dummen dümmer,die Klugen klüger

schönes Wochenende
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo mal,


Lieber Adam
Von Ferne und nach sturzbedingter OP am Nagelbett des rechten Zeigefingers
sehe ich da wenig Scharfes und eine Mehrzahl von schwammigen Befunden.
Das Cyperknife heisst so, weil es wie das Skalpell Gutes vom Bösen trennen
kann. Letzteres scheint aber aus den Bildern nicht klar ersichtlich.
Ich vermute mal, dass hier eine systemische Therapie hilfreich wäre.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Habe erst vor kurzen einen Bericht in TV über Cyberknifebehandlung gesehen. Dort wurde immer wieder erwähnt das es  gu war das sich die Patienten früh genug vorgestellt haben. Da bei dir aber schon Metastasen in den Lympfknoten festgestellt wurden kann ich mir vorstellen das es schon zu spät ist für so eine Behandlung. Bei mir wurden bei eine daVinci OP die Lypfknoten mit entfernt. War nur so eine Idee aber vielleicht kann ein anderer das Wiederlegen da bin auch ich schlauer.


Lieber Michael

Es ist mmer besser, wenn sich die Patienten früh vorstellen.
Dann kann mit dem Cyberknife ebenso wie mit einem halben dutzend
anderer Therapien die Prostata therapiert werden, und gut ist.

Wenn aber nach dieser Primärtherapie noch Metastasen gesehen werden,
ist SBRT, z.B.das Cyberknife, sicherlich eine herausragende Therapie.
Sei dies in einer oligo(wenig)-metastatischen Situation mit Heilungs-
aussicht, oder zur Linderungung, wenn einzelne Metastasen gefährlich
gross werden, wie im einfachen CT-Bild rechts (links dann kurz nach der 
siebenmaligen Bestrahlung. Bilder aus St. Gallen, Therapie war in Bern)



Wie man sieht, gibt es für das Cyberknife eine Vielfalt von Indikationen,
aber die vorliegende reichlich undeutliche Diagnose von Adam passt wohl nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Danke Konrad,
das war schon mal hilfreich,
werde das am Montag mal ansprechen in Heidelberg in der Radiologie.
was wäre denn eine systhemische Theraphie ?
seit einem Jahr ist es Bicalutamid 150 mg / Tag,hat mir das PSA auf 0,034 ng/ml gebracht.
könnte ich was tun um die kurzen Verdoppelungszeiten von ca 2 Monaten zu verlängern ?,nach absetzen von Bica.
mehr solls jetzt nicht sein,erst mal Heidelberg abwarten.
wie kams denn zu dem Sturz bei Dir ? beim Wandern gestolpert ?
gute Besserung

oder wie man bei uns sagt "besser Dich"

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> was wäre denn eine systemische Theraphie ?
> seit einem Jahr ist es Bicalutamid 150 mg / Tag,hat mir das PSA auf 0,034 ng/ml gebracht.


Na gut, warum was ändern, solange Bicalutamid funktioniert?

Und ja, es geschah beim Wandern, südlich des Risco del Paso, 
wo der Strand schmal wird und grosse Steine rumliegen.
War wohl zu müde, um ordentlich Gleichgewich zu halten.
Habe derzeit viel Mühe mit der Dauer-Müdigkeit ...

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

kompetent oder nicht kompetent, egal, auch bei einer Mehrzahl schwammiger Befunde, wie von anderer Seite argumentiert, erlaube ich mir, mich erneut einzuschalten:

*Befunde:
68Ga-PSMA-PET-CT vom 08.01.2015

Letzte Voruntersuchung: letztes komplettes PET/CT vom 24.07.2013.

Befund: Bekannter Zustand nach radikaler Prostatektomie bei Prostata-CA.;

Die vormals mehrspeichernder Lymphknoten links präsakral und parailiakal sind rückläufig und aktuell nur noch flau abgrenzbar.

Die aktuelle Mehrspeicherung korreliert mit einem interaortocavalen Lymphknoten auf Höhe von LWK4 mit 7mm Durchmesser.

Konstant prominente zervikale Lymphknoten bis 13mm Kurzachsendurchmesser sowie verlaufskonstant prominente inguinale Lymphknoten, z.B. links mit 12 mm Kurzachsendurchmesser. Kein Nachweis suspekter ossärer Läsionen.

Schleimhautschwellung in der linken Kieferhöhle.

Nebenbefundlich bekannte zystische Läsionen in linker Niere und Milz

Nuklearmedizinischer Befund:

Pathalogische PSMA-Speicherungen an folgenden Lokalisationen:

moderat, intraortocavaler Lk (ca. Höhe Deckplatte LWK4: SUV 4.7 geringfügig, biiliakal (ca. Höhe LWK5: SUVmax 3.8 rechts bzw. 3.2 linksseitig flau, präsakal rechts: SUVmax 2.8

Die vorbeschriebenen, suspekten PSMA-Speicherungen zweier LK partailiakal bzw. präsakal links sind aktuell nicht mehr sicher nachweisbar.

Basale Dystlektasen im Lungenparenchym, kein Nachweis suspekter intrapulmonaler Rundherde

Zusammenfassende Beurteilung:

Bei bekanntem Prostata-Karzinom mit im Verlauf ansteigendem PSA-Wert dringender V. a. LK-Metastase interortocaval (ca.Höhe LWK4) mit erkenntlicher moderater PSMA-Speicherung. Zudem flaue PSMA-Speicherherde biiliakal und präsakal rechts, vereinbar mit weiteren kleinen Lk-Metastasen. Die 07/2013 vorbeschriebenen, suspekten PSMA-Speicherungen zweier LK links parailiakal bzw. präsakal sind bei anamnestisch angegebenem Z. n. Radiatio nicht mehr sicher nachweisbar. 
*
Nun Adam, lehne Dich bitte einfach mal in Deinen hoffentlich im Weingut vorhandenen Schaukelstuhl ganz gemütlich zurück und fange ganz langsam an zu schaukeln. Wie schon angemerkt, wird man auch in Heidelberg kaum einen aktuell notwendigen Ansatzpunkt für eine dringend erforderliche Therapie herausklabustern. 

Hol einfach mal tief Luft und mach einfach mal eine längere Pause. Bicalutamid scheint Dein bei Dir noch schlummernder Tumor wohl eher nicht zu mögen, also beibehalten.

*"Nichts in der Welt ist so gefürchtet wie der Einfluß von Männern, die geistig unabhängig sind."*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

hallo Konrad und Harald,
danke für Eure Meinungen.
war dann am letzten Montag in Heidelberg bei den Strahlendoktoren,ein junger Rumänischer Arzt in perfektem Deutsch hat sich mit mir auseinandergesetzt.die Bilder von der CD waren auch auf dem Bildschirm,die habe ich dann mal abfotografiert.
wie es in dem vorgenannten Bericht steht konnte man einiges sehen,aber auch einiges nicht.
es lief halt darauf hinaus das ein paar sachen bei diesen alten Bildern von Januar 2015 nicht klar erkennbar seien.
daraus könnte man auch keine geziehlte Bestrahlung ansetzen.
wenn überhaupt müsste eine neue Bildgebung gemacht werden.da ich aber unter Bicalutamid 150 stehe würde man da auch nix sehen.Die Meinung des Doktore war ,Bicalutamid weiter nehmen da es ja sehr gut wirkt.PSA aktuell 0,034 ng/ml.
um was zu sehen bei einem neuen PSMA-PET-CT sollte ich das Bicalutamid absetzen und bei einem wieder angestiegenem PSA
von ca 2,5 ng/ml dieses ausführen.
was mach ich jetzt ?

das mal fürs Erste, das Bildschirmfoto dazu stell ich auch noch ein

heute sonnige Grüsse

Adam

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Adam,

wie bereits mehrfach vom Urologen fs. dargestellt, ist das Membran-Antigen unabhängig von der Bicalutamid-Therapie im PET darstellbar. Du musst also nicht mit einem PSMA-PET abwarten um die Quelle darstellen zu können.

Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Adam,

Der PSA-Wert 0.034 ng/ml ist vom 15.1.2016. Im April sollte erneut Blut abgezapft werden. Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Wert weiter sinkt. Die Testo-Werte sind ohne Maßangabe. Bitte, ergänze das noch. Bitte, auch im Hinterkopf haben, dass Du Avodart wohl nach wie vor einnimmst.  Ansonsten würde ich zunächst so fortfahren, wie in Heidelberg vorgeschlagen. 

Einen sonnigen Gruß zurück in Deinen urigen Weinkeller.

*"Ein Mensch, der wenig lernt, trottet wie ein Ochse durchs Leben; an Fleisch nimmt er zu, an Geist nicht"*
(Buddha)

----------


## Hvielemi

> was mach ich jetzt ?
> 
> das mal fürs Erste, das Bildschirmfoto dazu stell ich auch noch ein


Also mal für's erste weiterfahren mit Bicalutamid.
Das hält nicht nur den PSA tief, sondern unterbindet
das Krebswachstum real. Aber schön überwachen
und Therapiewechsel, falls PSA deutlich steigen sollte).

Das Bild bringt vielleicht die eine oder andere Idee aus
dem Forum ("Cyberknife" wird dann auch ganz laut gerufen,
aber was soll das bei all den diffusen Befunden).

Aber erstmal hast Du ja Ruhe und Zeit, dir ein Bild zu machen.
Nichts drängt. Im Übrigen:

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> wie bereits mehrfach vom Urologen fs. dargestellt, ist das Membran-Antigen unabhängig von der Bicalutamid-Therapie im PET darstellbar. Du musst also nicht mit einem PSMA-PET abwarten um die Quelle darstellen zu können.
> 
> Heribert


Auf dem aktuellen EAU 2016 in München (europäischer Urologenkongress, war aber praktisch die ganze Welt vertreten) gab es viele Vorträge zu PSMA-PET und praktisch alle Kollegen "around the world"
haben bei PSA > 0.2 ng/ml mit Untersuchungen angefangen! Laufende Hormontherapien waren keine Kontraindikation.
Es wurde aber auch über bis zu 10% PS;A-negative Tumoren berichtet und interessanter Weise bei zunehmender Resistenzbildung eine HOCHregelung des PSMA

----------


## eca_ch

> Auf dem aktuellen EAU 2016 in München (europäischer Urologenkongress, war aber praktisch die ganze Welt vertreten) gab es viele Vorträge zu PSMA-PET und praktisch alle Kollegen "around the world"
> haben bei PSA > 0.2 ng/ml mit Untersuchungen angefangen! Laufende Hormontherapien waren keine Kontraindikation.
> Es wurde aber auch über bis zu 10% PS;A-negative Tumoren berichtet und interessanter Weise bei zunehmender Resistenzbildung eine HOCHregelung des PSMA


Das viel geballte Information auf wenig Raum. Darf ich einemal nachfagen?

a)Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, heisst das, dass die gute alte "Salvage Bestrahlung" durch eine gezielte Bestrahlung (nach PSMA PET CT) abgeloest werden kann, so man etwas sieht?

b)Hochregelung des PSA == groessere Sichtbarkeit? Sind aber vermutlich keine Absolutwerte sondern relativ zu sehen? i.e je heller etwas im Vergleich zu frueher leuchtet, desto weiter ist die Resistenzbildung fortgeschritten?

c) Und noch aus Interesse, es gibt immer noch keine Moeglichkeit vor Durchfuehren eines PSMA PET CTs zu sehen, ob ein Tumor PSMA exprimiert?

Eva

----------


## klaus42

Hallo fs,
ich bitte aus Verständnisgründen um eine Erläuterung zu dem Satz, dass bei PSMA-negativen Tumoren bei zunehmender Resistenzbildung eine HOCHregelung des PSMA erfolgt. Hintergrund meiner Frage: Eine bildgebende Staging-Diagnostik mittels PSMA PET/CT mit Ga-68 und später mit 18F in München und Köln (bei PSA 25 mg/ml und 42 mg/ml) hat auf einen PSMA-negativen Tumor hingewiesen. Inzwischen wurde bei einem aktuellen PSA-Wert von 51 ng/ml ein ausgedehntes Lokalrezidiv im kleinen Becken histologisch gesichert. Nach über 1 Jahr möchte ich erneut eine PSMA PET/CT durchführen lassen. Ist dieses Vorgehen überhaupt sinnvoll?
Vielen Dank!
klaus42

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Klaus

Lies den Satz mal so:




> - Es wurde aber auch über bis zu 10% PSMA-negative Tumoren berichtet.
> -(Es wurde auch) interessanter Weise bei zunehmender Resistenzbildung eine HOCHregelung des PSMA (berichtet)


Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Genauso würde ich den Satz auch trennen....zwei verschiedene Fakten/Beobachtungen...

----------


## Urologe

es ist richtig PSMA negativ
und Hochregulierung waren zwei verschiedene Aussagen

@Eva
zu A. ja genau so wurde es diskutiert
zu B. dieser Umkehrschluss ist leider nicht untersucht/bewiesen
zu C. leider nein - allenfalls wären zirkulierende Tumorzellen mit gleichzeitiger Bestimmung der PSMA markierbaren Zellen eine denkbare Option

@klaus42
vermutlich wird die PSMA hier nicht sinnvoll sein, sondern in diesem Falle besser Cholin-PET oder sogar FDG als allgemeiner Marker

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

im Forum und auch per PN hatte ich Dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass in Deinem Profil bei den angegebenen Testo-Werten immer nur steht: z.B. Testo=423. Es fehlt also die Maßeinheit.




> Die zu erreichenden Laborwerte für "Kastrationsniveau" wurdem auf dem EAU 2016 neu festgelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> 0.7 nmol/l0.2 ng/ml20 ng/dl 
> 
> 
> darunter sollte der Gesamttestosteronwert bei Androgenentzug liegen - der alte Wert 0.5 ng/ml ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß


In einem parallel laufenden Thread hat unser geschätzer fs den obigen Sachverhalt eingestellt.

Ohne eine Maßeinheit zum Testo-Wert ist eine Beurteilung, ob Deine Hormonblockade wirksam ist, nicht möglich. In den Dir sicher vorliegenden Blutwerten des beauftragten Labors solltest Du bitte noch einmal nachschauen und das erneut auch im Profil kenntlich machen.

*Der Mensch erfand die Atombombe, doch keine Maus der Welt würde eine Mausefalle konstruieren.*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Adam

Die Einheit der Testosteronwerte bzw. jeglicher Messwerte gehört immer dazu,
insbesondere natürlich bei Messwerten die je nach Labor in mol oder Gramm
pro Volumen angegeben werden und dazu auch noch mit verschiedenen
Grössenordnungen, sodass die Werte einerseits um einen fixen Faktor, 
bei Testosteron ca. 3.4, voneinander abweichen, andererseits aber auch um Dekaden.

Was aber auch dazugehört, ist die Überlegung, ob es im Einzelfall diese
Messungen alle drei Monate oder überhaupt brauche oder nicht.
Aber zuviel Messen schadet nur der Krankenkasse, die unsorgfältig prüft.

Bicalutamid steigert das Testosteron vielleicht etwas, und je nach Tages- und Jahreszeit
schwankt der Wert. Na, und? Der ist so wenig relevant für die AHT, wie er für einen
gesunden Mann ist. Messen schadet zwar nix, aber was will man mit all diesen Werten
anfangen? Das Auf und Ab dieser dreistelligen Werte, welcher Einheit auch immer,
braucht Dich in keiner Weise zu beunruhigen, _es sei denn,_ es liege eine konkrete
Indikation für diese Messreihe vor, von der Du aber nicht berichtet hättest.
Das wird anders, falls Du die AHT mit Bicalutamid durch eine Androgendeprivation
(ADT) ersetzen oder ergänzen solltest: Dann wird, falls der PSA nicht genügend rasch 
und tief sinken sollte, geprüft, ob sich das Testosteron auf das Kastrationsniveau 
gesenkt habe. Das wiederum hätte überhaupt nichts zu tun mit all diesen
nun gemessenen Werten.

Die entsprechenden, für 2016 neu angesetzten, aber derzeit für dich unwichtigen 
Kastrations-Werte für PSA hat Urologe FS dieser Tage im Forum eingestellt:


0.7 nmol/l
0.2 ng/ml
20 ng/dl


Deine Werte sind plausibel in ng/dl, schön in der Mitte des Normalbereiches von 190 bis 740ng/dl. 

Zur Umrechnung der Einheiten gibt es hier ein hübsches Tool:
http://www.jenapharm.de/service/inte...mrechnung.html


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Um der Vielfalt der Einheiten noch das Krönchen aufzusetzen,
gibt das renommierte Labor Limbach in Heidelberg Testosteron in μg/l an.
http://www.labor-limbach.de/Leistung...Bs_uid%5D=1073

μg/l entspricht, oben und unten durch Tausend dividiert, ng/ml,
also nichts Neues, bloss anders geschrieben.

Ich bleibe dabei, meine wenigen Testosteron-Messungen ISO-konform anzugeben
in nmol/l.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich bleibe dabei, meine wenigen Testosteron-Messungen ISO-konform anzugeben
> in nmol/l.


Ob ISO-konform oder wie auch immer, von wenigen Messungen kann man eigentlich nicht sprechen, denn es sind bis dato knapp um 20 Testomessungen -* hier* - einzusehen an dritter Stelle der Graphiken vermerkt.

Da ich schon länger zum Kreis der Männer gehöre, die Testosteron ermitteln lassen, sind auch bei mir, siehe -* hier* - etwas mehr Einträge zu erkennen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Diskussion um das Für oder Wider der wichtigen Testo-Messungen die Leser mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr so sehr interessiert, soll heißen, ich würde mich dazu eher nicht mehr zu Wort melden.

Interessant dagegen aus meiner Sicht ist wohl eher nach wie vor das Thema zur Testosteronsteigerung auch bei Männern die unter Prostatakrebs leiden, wenn die Werte unter der Norm liegen oder die Männer mit Kraftverlusten zu kämpfen haben .

Bitte -* hier* - lesen.

*"Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche durch des Frühlings holden belebenden Blick. Im Tale grünet Hoffnungsglück. Der alte Winter in seiner Schwäche, zog sich in rauhe Berge zurück.*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Beste Grüße bei strahlendem Sonnenschein aus der Vorderpfalz.

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Antworten meiner beiden Urologen auf meinen Wunsch den Testosteron zu messen: 

Urologe 1: "Quatsch, bringt nichts, ich messe den nicht!
Urologe 2: "Sie sind mein Privatpatient, ich messe bei ihnen, auf ihren Wunsch, alles was sie wollen, auch wenn es sinnlos ist". 
*Guckstdu*

Noch weiterhin ein fröhliches Osterfest an alle!
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhold,

Du solltest dann doch besser den Urologen wechseln; in Frankfurt hast Du eine große Auswahl, oder Du lässt Dir in einem der auch ausreichend zur Verfügung stehenden Labore das Blut dort abzapfen, um dann auch meist noch am Tag der Blutabnahme das Ergebnis per Fax in der Halt halten zu können. Ich bitte höflich um Nachsicht, dass ich nun doch rückfällg in diesem Thread geworden bin.

P.S.: Das mit dem Testosteron, wenn mein Wert mal unter dem Referenzwert angekommen ist, würde ich dann wohl in Anspruch nehmen. Es scheint wohl keine wirkliche Gefahr zu bestehen, dass das PCa dadurch verstärkt zur Aktivität ermuntert wird.

*"Die Anzahl unserer Neider bestätigt unsere Fähigkeiten"*
(Oscar Wilde)

Weiterhin frohe Ostertage.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Köstlich, lieber Reinhold!
Wie richtig diese Beiden Urologen liegen.

Aber wenn der PSA steigt unter ADT werden auch diese beiden
zwingend Testosteron messen wollen. Solche Werte hatte ich leider 
einige, die Übrigen waren  für die Katz. Ich dachte, auch unter dem
Einfluss dieses Forums, aus diesen Messungen was erkennen zu
können, aber solange der PSA sich wohlverhält, was bitte?

Hier, was ich schrieb anlässlich meiner ersten Testosteron-Messung:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...eigt-PSA/page7



> Nun liegen die Werte vor, per Telefon mit der Praxishilfe:
> 
> - PSA runter auf 0.3 ng/ml - Gut, die Richtung stimmt!
> 
> - Testosteron 1.6 (Einheit?) - Diesen Wert kann ich nicht einordnen, denn es ist die erste Messung überhaupt


Egal, der Wert damals war auf Kastrationsniveau (alter Lesart). 
Warum sonst hätte sich der PSA auf einen Zwölftel reduzieren sollen?

Wie ich schon öfter schrieb, messe wer will und was er will, auch ich.
Da kann man auch zwanzigmal hintereinander durchschnittliche
Werte messen ohne ADT oder Werte nahe des Kastrationsniveaus
mit ADT: Solange der PSA brav tut, was man erwartet, bringt
das nichts, ausser die Erkenntnis, ohne ADT,  was für ein toller 
Mannskerl man doch sei, oder dass der ordentlich tiefe PSA
tatsächlich von der ADT komme und nicht vom Osterhasen.

Let the good times roll
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Was soll das zuletzt postulierte in diesem Thread? Das wäre doch besser *-hier* - aufgehoben. Was so köstlich sein soll, vermag ich nicht zu erkennen. Dass die erwähnten Urologen richtig liegen, kann doch nur einer Fehlinterpretation entsprungen sein.

*Die reinste Form des Wahnsinns ist es, alles beim Alten zu belassen und gleichzeitig zu hoffen, dass sich etwas ändert.*
(Albert Einstein)

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Zusammen,
bin mal wieder Hier um einen Rat zu bekommen,
Bin jetzt seit einem Jaht unter der Medikation Bicalutamid 150 mg/Tag zusätzlich 5 mg Avordat.
konnte den PSA-WERT im 0,0 Bereich damit halten.
Habe die PSA Messungen im 2 Monatsrytmus gemacht.
es hat sich gezeigt das bei den letzen 3 Messungen wieder ein Anstieg zu verzeichnen war.
heisst das Medikament wirkt nicht mehr ?
Das PSA verdoppelt sich alle 5 Monate  ( siehe Profil )
was gilt es zu tun ?

Bitte um Meinungen
Lg
Adam

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Adam,
es gibt hier zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder verhindert das Bicalutamid nicht mehr so wie gehabt die Aufnahme des im Blut bei dir recht reichlich vorhandenen Testosterons (6ng/ml - wenn ich deine Zahlen trotz fehlender Maßeinheiten richtig interpretiere)  oder ein Teil der Krebszellen braucht gar kein Testosteron mehr zur Vermehrung.

Um das Herauszufinden bedarf es eines Testosteronentzuges bis in den Kastratbereich.

Das altbewährte Mittel dazu ist "die Spritze", beispielsweise Enantone, Trenantone, Zoladex bei den Agonisten.
Da du bereits Bicalutamid nimmst, dürfte sich das "Flare Up", ein kurzzeitiger, vorübergehender PSA-Anstieg mit Auswirkung auf das Tumorvolumen in Grenzen halten.

Ansonsten müsste man zu einem Antagonisten wie FIRMAGON® (Degarelix) greifen.
 Es ist ein GnRH-Rezeptor-Blocker.

Ob man deine bisherigen Medikamente nach paar Wochen absetzt oder als Dauermedikament weiter nimmt ist eine Ermessensfrage und seit 15 Jahren hier diskutiert.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## adam 60

Danke Ludwig,
habe morgen am Donnerstag den Termin beim Urologen,mal sehen was der meint.
Meine Wünsche wären folgende :
Bicalutamid absetzen,die PSA Verdoppelungszeiten feststellen monatlich.
dann bei PSA 4 ng noch mal ein PSMA PET CT machen um zu schauen ob sich eine Bestrahlung noch mal anbietet.
Wünsche kann man haben,es ist ja bald Weihnachten
oder hat noch jemand von den Mitlesern einen Vorschlag
über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen
lg
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam, 

Du stehst jetzt bei PSA 0,18. Ich würde noch zuwarten und eine PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen. Bis 4,0 würde ich dafür allerdings nicht warten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
das zuwarten wollte ich schon,
aber das Bicalutamid wirkt ja wohl nicht mehr,
soll ich es jetzt weglassen ?
mal sehen was der Urologe morgen vorschlägt 
lg


adam

----------


## adam 60

Guten Morgen,
also Termin gestern beim Urologen wegen dem PSA Anstieg (verdoppelung PSA inerhalb von 5 Monaten.)
es wurde Vorgeschlagen das Bicalutamid weiter zu nehmen und die Messungen im 2 Monatsrytmus fortzusetzen.
Mein Einwand auf absetzen,das sollte ich nicht machen,es würde dann wesentlich schneller ansteigen.
dann bei PSA 2 ng/ml noch mal PSMA PET CT machen.
als zweites wäre eine Umstellung auf die Spritze möglich.
wie sind denn die Meinungen dazu im Forum ?
ich bin ziemlich ratlos ?
der Verlauf ist in meinem Profil dargestellt

bitte um Komentare
lg
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

da kann ich Dir keinen Rat geben. Ich bin selbst in der Situation zu ergrübeln, für welche Variante ich mich entscheiden soll.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
Danke für die Stellungsname,wir sind alle ein wenig ratlos.
zu Deinem PSA Anstieg mit kurzer Verdoppelungszeit und ohne grosse Veränderung bei dem PSMA PET CT ?
Da könnte doch nur ein sythemischer Progress vorliegen oder ?
was heisst viele kleine Lympfknotenmetastasen die noch nicht sichtbar sind ,aber für den schnellen PSA Anstieg verantwortlich. (das als Laie jetzt mal )
es wäre bei mir wahrscheinlich genauso,
vieleicht gibt es eine Meinung von den Forumsmitgliedern dazu.
bei mir ist es jetzt nur so das das Bicalutamid nicht mehr richtig wirkt.
deshalb ist Ratlosigkeit eingekehrt.

einen schönen 4 ten Advent für Alle
wünscht 
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Ludwig,
nochmal eine Stellungnahme von mir dazu.
also mein Urologe meint ich solle meine Art der Behandlung mit 150mg/Bicalutamid plus 5mg Avordat pro Tag fortsetzen.
Die Verdoppelungszeit ist 5 Monate im Moment trotz Einahme dieser Medikamente.
wenns in dem Stil weiterläuft bin ich im August 2018 bei PSA 2,88 ng/ml.
daran glaub ich aber nicht,denke die Verdoppelungszeit wird sich auch verkürzen.
Deine Stellungnahme dazu ist bis jetzt der einzige Hinweis auf weiteres Vorgehen,Danke dafür.
ich hoffe es kommt noch was von den "Spezialisten" hier im Forum.
ansonsten werde ich am 23.1.17 nochmal eine Messung vornehmen lassen und bei bekanntem Verlauf eine Meinung in Heidelberg einholen.
 der Verlauf ist in meinem Profil dargestellt.

wünsche allen Hier einen besinnlichen 4.Advent

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

Ludwig ist doch ein Spezialist und der Vorschlag auf ein GnRH-Analogon oder Firmagon umzustellen ist vernünftig, dies hat eine stärkere Wirkung als Bicalutamid. Allerdings auch etwas stärkere Nebenwirkungen. Bei einem PSA Wert von 0,18 ng/ml kannst Du natürlich erstmal abwarten. Das Bicalutamid wirkt noch, allerdings nicht so gut wie zuvor.

Du schreibst zu den Lymphknotenmetastasen: "ein multilokuläres lymphogenes Rezidiv mit Befall der interaortocavalen, billiakalen sowie präsakralen Lymphknoten". Wieviele Lymphknoten sind denn befallen? Warum hat man in München eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung abgelehnt?

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> .
>  der Verlauf ist in meinem Profil dargestellt.


Lieber Adam.

In 50 Monaten landest Du bei der von dir angegebenen VZ von 5 Monaten 
und dem Ausgangswert von 0.18 ng/ml bei etwa 180ng/ml PSA.
 Das wäre zu viel.
Ich weiss ja nicht, was dich zur Annahme einer kürzeren VZ bringt, 
aber dann würde das noch schneller gehen. 
(Zehn Verdoppelungen ergeben etwa eine Vertausendfachung, genau 1024)
Das nächste beim Urologen mal solltest Du wohl eine Androgendeprivation
(ADT) mit Degarelix (Firmagon) starten. Das wirkt per sofort.

Sinkt das PSA, ist gut und Du kannst mit der ADT fortfahren, egal ob
monatlich Degarelix oder dreimonatlich z.b. Leuprorelin.

 Steigt das PSA weiter, kannst Du wieder mal mal Testosteron messen,
um sicherzustellen dass das Kastrationsniveau erreicht sei.
Steigt das PSA dennoch, ist wohl die Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten.
Auch dagegen gibt es seit einigen Jahren Medikamente.
Die ADT würdest Du trotzdem weiterführen müssen.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad


PS:
Sei so nett und trage deine PSA-Werte ein bei myprostate.eu
Dieses Programm stellt den Verlauf grafisch dar und
rechnet die VZ automatisch.
Das vereinfacht die Interpretation deines komplexen Verlaufes.
Oder bist Du schon drin? Link?

----------


## Urologe

Wenn unter Bicalutamid +/- 5AR PSA-Werte steigen, empfehle ich unverzüglich den Wechsel auf GNRH-Analoga.
So möchte ich eine ARM (Androgen-Rezeptormutation) keinen Vorschub leisten, was dann in einer deutlich schlechten
Wirksamkeit der sekundären Antiandrogene (Abiraterone/Enzalutamid) enden würde.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,
ja das Bicalutamid wirkt nicht mehr so richtig,
ich werde am 23.1.17 dann eine Messung machen um dann zu entscheiden umzustellen auf GnRH-Analogon oder Firmagon. (Vorschlag von Ludwig. Danke noch mal )
das  mit den befallenen Lymphknoten war nicht so ersichtlich auf den Bildern, ich hätte neue veranlassen müssen.
macht es eigentlich Sinn das PSA noch mal steigen zu lassen auf z.b. 2 ng/ml um dann noch mal Bilder zu machen ? sozusagen als letzte Chance ?
Danke auch für Deinen Beitrag

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Konrad,
mal zu den Verdoppelungen,
mich bringt zu der Meinung nur das mit nachlassender Wirkung des Bicalutamids sich dann auch die Verdoppelungszeiten verkürzen werden ,oder ist das nicht so ?
was mich überhaupt dazu gebracht hat die Bicalutamid Therapie zu machen war eigentlich nur die Angst vor den stärkeren Nebenwirkungen der anderen Präparate.
vieleicht kann noch mal jemand was dazu sagen.
das Bica ist auch nicht ohne, z.b. beim Bergauflaufen kommt man schnell aus der Puste,auch sonst Vergrösserung der Brust,Gewichtszunahme.
man kann das aber verbessern mit einer Abkehr von gewohnten Lebensweisen. (habe ich im Fuerte Urlaub festgestellt )
kam dort als Gurke an,konnte aber durch viel Aktivität mich wieder auf einen guten Level bringen.
das im Alltag weiter zu betreiben ist wieder schwierig.
so und Dein Hinweis mich bei myprostate.eu einzubringen werde ich im laufe des Winters dann mal tun.
auch Dir lieben Dank für die Ratschläge bisher.
bin ja mehr der Mitleser,als derjenige der mal einen Rat geben kann.
vieleicht kann ja mal ein Betroffener beim lesen des Profis oder von diesen Beiträgen in meinem "Tröt"  (starker PSA Anstieg nach OP und Bestrahlung )
was für sich passendes finden

und weiter gehts

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo fs,
ja es sieht so aus als wäre die Zeit für den Wechsel der Medikamente gekommen.
Sie schreiben unverzüglich den Wechsel vornehmen.
das ganze noch mal abzuwarten und bei höherem PSA Wert noch mal eine Bildgebung zu machen ist nicht sinnvoll ?
für mich als Patient wäre es gut zu wissen wie das ganze aussieht,auch wenn sich herausstellt das es keine therapeutische Konsequenz mehr hat.
liege ich falsch mit meiner Laienmeinung ?
vielen Dank auch für Ihren Beitrag

Adam

----------


## Urologe

Bildgebung und Wechsel der Medikation sind von einander völlig unabhängig.
Egal was bei einer Bildgebung herauskäme würde das meine Empfehlung nicht ändern.

----------


## adam 60

Danke mal,
das ist so richtig ja,
aber was kommt denn bei einer Bildgebung heraus jetzt wo das PSA bei 0,18 ng/ml steht ?
das beschäftigt mich noch jetzt.

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Diese Frage haben wir gerade in diesem Thread diskutiert. Das PSA ist ja durch das Bicalutamid so niedrig. Auf Grund der bisher vorliegenden Laborstudien gehe ich davon aus, dass man schon etwas erkennen wird.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... mit nachlassender Wirkung des Bicalutamids sich dann auch die Verdoppelungszeiten verkürzen werden ,oder ist das nicht so ?


Lieber Adam
In einem anderen Thema hattest Du mich um Antwort hier gebeten:

Deine Verdoppelungszeiten unter Bicalutamid sind schon bedenklich kurz
 mit rund vier Monaten. Das Bicalutamid ist offensichtlich nicht mehr  wirksam
auf die entsprechenden Zellstämme, die nun ungehindert heranwachsen.
Nachlassen tut da nichts mehr, und es bleibt dabei, dass Du auf die 
Androgendeprivation (ADT) mit der Spritze umsteigen solltest.

Ich zweifle sehr daran, dass ein PSMA-PET derzeit etwas zeigen würde.
Du bist nicht in der Situation des Neubeginns dieser Therapie, bei der
die PSMA-Expression erhöht sein solle. Spar dir das Geld und das Bild 
für später auf, falls mal mit der ADT nichts mehr gehen sollte. 


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

Du hattest Ende 2016 von Brustvergrößerung unter Bicalutamid 150 mg geschrieben. Hattest Du Dich vorab bestrahlen lassen? Und noch eine Frage: Als Du seinerzeit über einen längeren Zeitraum Bicalutamid 50 mg genommen hast, hast Du da auch schon eine Brustvergrößerung wahrgenommen?

Dir alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
habe in einem anderen Beitrag darauf geantwortet,
ich habe es genommen weil ich Angst hatte andere Medikamente zu nehmen,wegen der Nebenwirkungen.
bei mir hat es auch gut gewirkt,leider nur kurz.
muss jetzt nach der nächsten Messung 15.1.17 entscheiden.
es gibt wohl mehrere Medikamente. die gehen dann zu Lasten des Testosteron was wohl mit "stärkeren Nebenwirkungen " verbunden ist.

na denne weiter gehts

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
hab die neue PSA Messung hinter mir,es steigt weiter das PSA.
vom 15.1.16  PSA 0,034ng/ml   und jetzt 20.1.17  PSA 0,26 ng/ml ich habe alle 2 monate gemessen, es verdoppelt sich alle 4 Monate.
also bin jetzt erst mal geplättet,bräuchte eine Theraphiepause. ist das möglich ?
Ludwig und Fs Urologe haben schon darauf hingewiesen das ich einen Wechsel vornehmen soll.
also ich bin ab 13.2.17 noch mal auf den Kanaren, könnte ich jetzt noch mal komplett aufhören mit meiner ja nicht mehr wirksamen Theraphie ?
würde dann am 20.3.17 noch mal PSA messen um dann was anderes zu nehmen.
bitte mal um einen Tip
habs jetzt Dick das Ganze

Adam

----------


## Urologe

> also ich bin ab 13.2.17 noch mal auf den Kanaren, könnte ich jetzt noch mal komplett aufhören mit meiner ja nicht mehr wirksamen Theraphie ?
> würde dann am 20.3.17 noch mal PSA messen um dann was anderes zu nehmen.
> bitte mal um einen Tip
> habs jetzt Dick das Ganze
> 
> Adam


Pause ist gut ... Bicalutamid braucht ca. 12 Wochen, um aus dem Körper zu verschwinden ...

----------


## adam 60

Hallo noch mal,
Habe Heute am 1.2.17 um 11 Uhr einen Termin in der Urologischen Klinik in Heidelberg gehabt.
Der anwesende Arzt war Dr.Radke.
hatte meine PCA-Verlaufsunterlagen dabei,mit einem DIN a4 Anschreiben,was er sich schon vorher durchgelesen  hatte.
das ganze geht auch aus meinem Profilverlauf hervor.
mein aktueller PSA Wert ist bei 0,26 ng/ml.
in 4 Wochen wäre dann der wert bei 0,35 in etwa.
Der Vorschlag war in 4 wochen ein PSMA-PET-CT zu machen mit einem neuen Tracer der sich F 18 nennt.
da ich schon zwei PSMA-Pet-CTs hatte würde man wohl schon mehr auf den Bildern sehen. dieser neue Tracer soll die Krebsbefallenen Stellen besser darstellen als der vorher eingesetzte.
auch bei diesem kleinen PSA Wert.
es könnte sein das sich dann bei der Therapie etwas ändert. (Bestrahlung,oder OP oder ? )
es kommt dann auf die Bilder an.
auf die Frage ob ich das Bica absetzen könnte,da es ja keinen oder nur einen kleinen Einfluss hat auf den PSA Wert ?
ich soll es weiter nehmen,es könnte ja vieleicht viel schneller steigen. das weiss man halt nicht.
für mich wäre es schon wichtig zu sehen wie es auf den Bildern dann aussieht,das letzte war vor 2 Jahren.
es könnte sich ja schon was verändert haben.
ob es dann einen Sinn gemacht hat weiss man dann später.
also bis demnächst
man hangelt sich so durch
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Noch mal was dazu,
der Arzt war sehr ausführlich , dazu noch sehr freundlich ,
auch die Anmeldung ,die aufrufbarkeit der Daten.
war schon perfekt alles
so dann weiter jetzt  - :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

den F18 Tracer hatte ich in diesem Thread schon mal erwähnt. Ich dachte er würde nur in Köln angeboten, dass dies jetzt auch in Heidelberg geht ist interessant. Vielleicht kannst Du dann berichten, ob dieser Tracer wirklich besser ist.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,
noch eine Anmerkung dazu,
ob es dann wirklich soviel bessere Bilder gibt mit dem neuen  F18 tracer und meinem kleinen PSA WERT ?
und wichtiger noch , hat es eine therapeutische Konsequenz ?
Der Arzt meint schon .
eine Frage noch in die Runde ?
es gibt doch einige hier im Forum die ihre bicalutamid Therapie bei einem gewissen nadir unterbrechen.
die dann wieder ab einem gewissen PSA wert wieder einsteigen .
Ist der Wert dann schon mal extrem schnell angestiegen  ? Nach dem unterbruch ?
wollte das probieren ,der Arzt in Heidelberg und mein Urologe sind nicht dafür.
  Vieleicht gibt's hier einen Tipp ? 
Das
wieder mal mit dem Handy - :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

der F18 Tracer soll bei niedrigen PSA Werten noch etwas besser sein. Aber der Tracer ist sicher für Deine Ärzte auch neu und die wollen es selbst mal sehen. Ich habe mich auf Grund Deines Beitrages heute für ein F18 PSMA PET/CT angemeldet und bin interessiert was dabei festgestellt wird. Einfach mal sehen.

Mit den therapeutischen Konsequenzen ist das so eine Sache. Die Ärzte, die ein PSMA PET/CT anbieten sagen die Therapie würde sich ändern, wenn man genau weiß wo sich der Tumor befindet. Der Patient sagt in aller Regel: Doktor, entfernen Sie bitte den Tumor. Ich will ihn nicht haben. Ein streng leitliniengerechter Urologe wird sagen, hier sollte nur die Hormontherapie eingesetzt werden, es gibt noch keinen sicheren Beweis, dass die Entfernung der Metastasen einen Vorteil bringt. Daraufhin sagt der Patient, na prima, dann kann ich mir das Bild mit den Metastasen nur einrahmen und an die Wand hängen. Ich selbst habe jedenfalls einen KISP Text geschrieben der darstellt ob und wie man die Metastasen entfernen kann.

Ich denke Deine Ärzte sind im Moment generell gegen eine intermittierende Hormontherapie in Deinem Fall. Vielleicht sind sie da nur sehr/zu vorsichtig.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

> Adam,
> 
> der F18 Tracer soll bei niedrigen PSA Werten noch etwas besser sein. Aber der Tracer ist sicher für Deine Ärzte auch neu und die wollen es selbst mal sehen. Ich habe mich auf Grund Deines Beitrages heute für ein F18 PSMA PET/CT angemeldet und bin interessiert was dabei festgestellt wird. Einfach mal sehen.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg,

wo läßt du das machen? Auch ich erwäge bei meiner nächsten Untersuchung diese Variante in Köln machen zu lassen, wo auch mein erstes, 
allerdings Ga PSMA PET/CT gemacht wurde.

An deinen Erfahrungen habe ich deshalb großes Interesse, sowohl was den Ablauf angeht, als auch natürlich wie gut diese Bildgebung ist.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

ich habe mich für übernächste Woche in Köln angemeldet. Die Anmeldung war problemlos.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> der F18 Tracer soll bei niedrigen PSA Werten noch etwas besser sein.


Kliniken, die ohnehin über ein Zyklotron verfügen zur Herstellung von Fluor18 
werden dieses dem Gallium68 vorziehen, da der mit Germanium98 beladene
Ga68-Generator jährlich, meist aus Russland bezogen werden muss.
Andere, die kein Zyklotron in der Nähe haben, greifen lieber auf den einfachst
zu handhabenden Ga68-Generator zurück, um ihr Radionuklid für
das PET herzustellen, da diese Nuklide mit Halbwertszeiten von 6 Stunden
nicht weit transportiert werden können.

Beide künstlichen Nuklide emitieren Positronen, die sich nach kurzem
Flugweg mit einem Elektron annihilieren und dabei zwei Photonen
aussenden, in genau 180° zueinanderstehenden Richtungen.
Diese Photonen werden vom PET-Scanner registriert, egal, ob die
vom Gallium68- oder vom Fluor18-Zerfall stammen oder auch von
Technetium99m.
Für die Bildqualität ist vor Allem die rasche und intensive Bindung des 
PSMA-Liganden verantwortlich, der das Radionuklid in die Tumoren transportiert.
Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen verschiedenen PET entstehen auch durch 
unterschiedliche PET-Scanner und nicht zuletzt durch das Können und Wollen
der zuständigen Radiologen, Nuklearmediziner und Physiker.
Da gibt es erstaunliche Unterschiede, wie ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung 
in rennomierten Kliniken gesehen habe.

Konrad


@Georg: Ich wünsch Dir ein gutes F18-Bild in Köln. Selbst bin ich im März
dran in Zürich, wo man noch in der Versuchsphase ist mit PSMA-Ga68.
Mein PSA ist dann wohl noch etwas tiefer als etwa 5ng/ml derzeit.

----------


## adam 60

*Hallo mal,
das hab ich mal gelesen und eingefügt,

Neuer PSMA-Marker erhöht Treffergenauigkeit bei Prostatakrebs* *PSMA*, ein neuer radioaktiver Marker, erkennt *Tumorherde und Metastasen* präziser als das Cholin-PET/CT.

Steigt der PSA-Wert nach *Behandlung von Prostatakrebs*  wieder an, kann dies ein möglicher Hinweis auf einen Rückfall (Rezidiv)  sein. Die PSMA-Bildgebung mit einem neu entwickelten leicht  radioaktiven Marker für die PET (Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie),  erkennt Tumorherde und Metastasen noch präziser als das herkömmliche  Cholin-PET/CT, welches in vielen Kliniken derzeit noch Standard ist.  Seit 2014 setzt das *Westdeutsche Prostatazentrum* den neuen *PSMA PET-Marker* in Kooperation mit der Klinik und Poliklinik für Nuklearmedizin des Universitätsklinikums Köln ein.

„Mit dem *PSMA-Marker*  können wir einen noch besseren Kontrast zwischen Tumor und gesundem  Gewebe erzielen“, erläutert Dr. Neubauer vom Westdeutschen  Prostatazentrum. Denn während Ärzte mit dem herkömmlichen Cholin–PET/CT  an gewisse Grenzen stoßen, lassen sich mit der neuen Substanz auch  Rezidiv-Tumoren bei PSA-Werten unter 1,0 erkennen. Auch die  Empfindlichkeit bei sehr kleinen Knochenmetastasen ist deutlich besser.1/2„Davon  profitieren nicht nur Patienten mit einem Rezidiv sondern auch Männer,  bei denen weiterhin der Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs besteht, obwohl die  Gewebeprobe bislang keinen Tumor nachweisen konnte“, so der Kölner  Urologe. *Präzise selbst bei PSA-Werten unter 1,0* Die innovative Substanz bindet ausschließlich an das Eiweiß PSMA  (Prostata-spezifisches Membran-Antigen), das in Prostatakarzinomen und  deren Metastasen in bis zu zehnmal höherer Konzentration gebildet wird.  Dabei gilt: Jeaggressiver der Tumor ist, desto mehr PSMA binden die  Tumorzellen an ihrer Oberfläche. Dagegen kommt das Eiweiß bei Männern  mit einer gesunden Prostata nur in sehr geringen Mengen vor. Injiziert  man nun den leicht radioaktiv markierten PSMA-Marker (sog. Tracer) in  die Blutbahn des Patienten, wird dies vermehrt im Tumorgewebe  angereichert und kann mit der PET-Methode sichtbar gemacht werden. Die  PET-Untersuchung wird in der Klinik für Nuklearmedizin der Uniklinik  Köln auf einem modernen PET/CT-Scanner durchgeführt, der besonders  empfindlich ist und mit weniger Strahlenbelastung auskommt als  herkömmliche Geräte.

Die Untersuchung mittels PSMA PET/CT  verbessert die Diagnostik, aber auch die weitere Therapieplanung. So  können wir genau unterscheiden, ob für einen Patienten mit einem *Prostatakrebs-Rezidiv*  erneut eine lokale Behandlung wie die Bestrahlung, oder aber eine  systemische Behandlung wie Chemotherapie oder Hormonbehandlung in Frage  kommt.3„Sind wir in der Lage künftig Lokalrezidive und  Metastasen noch gezielter zu behandeln, erhöht dies wiederum die  Heilungs- bzw. Überlebensrate“, resümiert Neubauer. Seit November 2014  besteht in Kooperation mit der Klinik für Nuklearmedizin der Uniklinik  Köln sogar die Option auf eine PSMA-gestützte Therapie von  PSMA-positiven Metastasen, hierbei wird der PSMA-Tumorsucher mit einem  therapeutisch wirksamen Betastrahler gekoppelt.
*Weiterführende Informationen zur aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Studie finden Sie hier

hab einen Termin bekommen am 3.3.17 in Heidelberg,
mal schauen,vieleicht gibt es dann was zu sehen,oder auch nicht -

Adam
*

----------


## adam 60

Hall noch mal,
hier ein interessanter Artikel über die F18 Untersuchung
das soll ja bei mir gemacht werden am 3.3.17
jetzt habe ich auch verstanden warum ich keinen Unterbruch der Bicalutamid Theraphie machen soll.

http://www.petct-hannover.de/uploads...takarzinom.pdf

man sieht wohl dann was bei Patienten mit PSA unter 1ng/ml wenn sie unter Hormontheraphie stehen.
warum das so ist ? vieleicht weiss das jemand hier ?
das noch mal zur Info
werde weiter berichten
Adam

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Adam,



> jetzt habe ich auch verstanden warum ich keinen Unterbruch der Bicalutamid Theraphie machen soll.


nein, ich fürchte, Du missverstehst da etwas. 
Diese beiden Sätze stehen im Zusammenhang, und so musst Du sie lesen:

2) Eine positive Cholin-PET bei einem PSA unter 1,0 (und ohne Hormontherapie) ist wenig wahrscheinlich.
3) Unter Hormontherapie sind positive Cholin-PETs auch bei einem PSA < 1,0 möglich. 

Das heißt, dass es wenig wahrscheinlich ist, bei einem PSA-Wert von unter 1 ng/ml etwas zu sehen. Wenn aber der PSA-Wert nur deshalb so niedrig ist, weil der Patient unter einer Hormonbehandlung ist  und die Einnahme von Bicalutamid zählt dazu  dann ist unter Umständen auch bei unter 1 ng/ml etwas zu sehen. *Trotz*, nicht *wegen* der Einnahme von Bicalutamid.

Ralf

----------


## adam 60

Moin,Moin,
Danke mal,
bin dann mal gespannt drauf was es dann bei dem F 18 PSMA PET mehr zu sehen gibt.
die älteren Bilder die ja in Heidelberg vorhanden sind, im Vergleich zu den Neuen am 3.3.17
vieleicht ergibt sich ja etwas für mich Positives ?
bin aber erst mal weg in Fuerte von 13.2. bis 1.3.17
- :L&auml;cheln: 

Adam

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

der Link zur MHH beschreibt aber die F18 Cholin PET, keine PSMA PET mit welchem Tracer auch immer - oder habe ich da etwas missgedeutet ?

Uwe

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Uwe,



> oder habe ich da etwas missgedeutet ?


Nein.

Ralf

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Ralf und Uwe,
jetzt bin ich ja völlig verunsichert  !!!!!
dann passt das wohl nicht mit dem Link . (Ist aber dann doch interessant )
sorry !!!!
gemacht wird am 3.3.17 eine  F18 PSMA PET Untersuchung .
ich kann das jetzt noch nicht mal überprüfen.
der Arzt hat das vorgeschlagen , den Termin hab ich dann per Telefon
von einem anderen Arzt mitgeteilt bekommen.
ich  ruf am Montag noch mal an in Heidelberg im Sekretariat.

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Adam,
in Heidelberg wird niemand ein Cholin-PET machen wollen,
denn H'berg ist Pionier der Anwendung von PSMA-Liganden
in Diagnostik und Therapie. Ich hatte weiter oben erläutert, 
dass es auf den Liganden ankommt (PSMA statt Cholin)
 und weniger auf das Radionuklid (Fluor18 oder Gallium68).

In dem von dir verlinkten Papier
*Comparison of [(18)F]DCFPyL and [ (68)Ga]Ga-PSMA-HBED-CC 
for PSMA-PET Imaging in Patients with Relapsed Prostate Cancer.*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26013479
schliesst der neue PSMA-Ligand SCFPyL etwas besser ab als HBED-CC.

Es kommt aber auch auf den PET-Scanner und die beteiligten Fachleute
an. So ist es erst bei meinem dritten PET gelungen, Läsionen zu entdecken, 
die in einem gut gemachten CT nicht ohnehin zu sehen wären.
Das wird man unterdessen auch in Heidelberg können, denn meine dortigen 
Bilder stammen noch vom Anfang der PSMA-Bilgebung 2012 [4] und von 2014.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

> Es kommt aber auch auf den PET-Scanner und die beteiligten Fachleute
> an. So ist es erst bei meinem dritten PET gelungen, Läsionen zu entdecken, 
> die in einem gut gemachten CT nicht ohnehin zu sehen wären.


Da ist wohl was dran....bei mir hat der Radiologe Ende 2015 im CT kleinste Läsionen oder zumindest verdächtige Bereiche entdeckt, die weder im PSMA- noch im Cholin PET zu sehen waren.
Ob ich beim nächsten Mal - wann immer das auch sei - nicht dort nur ein CT machen lassen sollte ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## adam 60

Hallo noch mal,
habe das noch mal gefunden,

Fortschr Röntgenstr 2015; 187 - RKSP206_3
DOI: 10.1055/s-0035-1550822

*PSMA-Liganden für Diagnostik und Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms*U  Haberkorn *1*
*1*Universität Heidelberg, Radiologische Universitätsklinik, Heidelberg


Kongressbeitrag


_Kurzfassung:_ Das Prostata-spezifische  Membran-Antigen (PSMA) ist ein membran-ständiges Enzym, das in über 90%  der Prostata-Adenokarzinome überexprimiert ist, bei geringer Expression  in Normalgeweben. Nach Binden eines Liganden an PSMA wird dieser  internalisiert. Dies führt in der diagnostischen Anwendung mithilfe von  radioaktiv markierten Liganden schnell zu einem hohen Kontrast und in  der therapeutischen Anwendung zu einer hohen Dosis im Tumorgewebe.

Bei 319 Patienten mit biochemischen Rezidiv wurde mit  ga-68-PSMA-HBEDCC-PET/CT in 82,8% wenigstens eine Läsion entdeckt. Dies  war abhängig vom PSA Spiegel. Ein Vergleich mit F-18-Fluormethylcholin  PET/CT ergab eine deutlich höhere Detektionsrate für die PSMA-Liganden  PET/CT. Da die Liganden internalisiert werden ist auch eine  therapeutische Anwendung möglich. Mit einem I-131 markierten Liganden  (MIP1095) wurden Patienten im Endstadium behandelt. Nach einem Zyklus  sanken die PSA-Werte bei 60,7% um mehr als 50%. 84% der Patienten mit  Schmerzen zeigten eine komplette oder teilweise Reduktion der Schmerzen.  die hämatologische Toxizität wer gering. 25% der Patienten berichteten  über einen trockenen Mund, dies als transientes Phänomen. Mittlerweile  konnte der therapeutische Ansatz weiter entwickelt werden durch Kopplung  mit dem Chelator DOTA, der eine Markierung mit Lu-177 bzw. Ac-225  ermöglicht. Besonders die Therapie mit dem Alpha-Strahler Ac-225 zeigte  erste vielversprechende Ergebnisse.

_Lernziele:_ 


 
Grundlagen der PSMA-basierten Diagnostik
 
Klinischer Einsatz in der Situation des biochemischen Rezidivs
 
Erste Ergebnisse der Endoradiotherapie mit PSMA-Liganden

also ,da freue ich mich schon drauf.... liest sich komisch, 
aber wenn man weiss wo man dran ist ,ist schon besser!
es gibt einem eine gewisse Hoffnung.......
wie hat hier einer geschrieben : 
erst am Ende ist Schluss.....ist aber noch nicht Schluss ist es noch nicht das Ende.
so dann,weiter

Adam

----------


## adam 60

guten morgen,
Die Untersuchung die am 3.3.17 stattfindet  ist eine -- *F 18 PSMA PET*-- Untersuchung.
hatte eben noch mal angerufen

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Das ist genau das Richtige.

Toi, Toi, Toi!

Konrad

----------


## reini99

> guten morgen,
> Die Untersuchung die am 3.3.17 stattfindet  ist eine -- *F 18 PSMA PET*-- Untersuchung.
> hatte eben noch mal angerufen
> 
> Adam


Hallo Adam,
sind die Kosten identisch mitdem  Ga68 PSMA Pet/CT?
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## adam 60

Also,die Kosten  ?
ich hatte ja schön mal vor zwei Jahren ein PSMA PET allerdings kein F 18
der Arzt hatte für die LKK einen Brief aufgesetzt sodas dafür die Kosten übernommen worden sind.
im jetzigen Fall wird er es wieder so machen.
ich glaube es geht darum ,daß sich aus der Untersuchung eine therapeutische Konsequenz ergeben könnte.
ob die Kosten Ga68 / F 18 differieren ,weiss ich nicht.
kann ich aber dann nachfragen

Adam

----------


## Georg_

In Köln sagte man mir am Telefon, die Untersuchung würde 1.400 Euro kosten. Ich soll auch nur 15 Minuten in der Röhre sein. Ob dies am Ende so ist werde ich sehen.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Georg,

verlass dich nicht drauf. Ich war in Münster ca. 45 Minuten drin und wäre fast bekloppt geworden, weil ich vorher so viel Wasser zum Ausleiten trinken musste.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner,

also ich war in Münster über eine Stunde in der Röhre. Beim Reinfahren war mir die Kanüle herausgerissen worden und der Arm blutete vor sich hin. Ich wurde rausgefahren, eine neue Kanüle angebracht und weiter gings. Das war selbst mir zu lange, man war mit Korb usw. völlig festgezurrt.

Ich hatte mich wohl gemeldet, aber man sagte mir man könne die Untersuchung nicht unterbrechen, dann wäre es ohne Ergebnis.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> In Köln sagte man mir am Telefon, die Untersuchung würde 1.400 Euro kosten. 
> Ich soll auch nur 15 Minuten in der Röhre sein.


1'400  passen etwa für die Ga68-PSMA/CTs in Heidelberg für
Selbstzahler. Deutsche Kassenpatienten werden weniger bezahlen.
Fluor18 ist ein oft gebrauchtes Radionuklid, das dort, wo es verfügbar ist
(Zyklotron), nicht teurer sein sollte, als Gallium68.

Bei den PSMA-Therapeutika hingegen bestehen erhebliche Unterschiede.
Für Yttrium90 wurde mir fast das Doppelte verrechnet wie für Lutetium177.
Die Abrechnung steht noch aus.

In Heidelberg lag ich jeweils knapp eine halbe Stunde im Scanner,
in Zürich grad mal 20 min, weil das CT extrem schnell ging.
Mit MRT statt CT wird das deutlich länger dauern, weswegen man ja 
nur selten Ganzkörper-MRTs macht.

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

In Münster war es ein PSMA PET/MRT. Daher hat es wohl so lange gedauert.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Uii....eine Stunde ?  Das war schon recht lang....ich meine, ich hätte beide Male (PSMA und Cholin PET) rund 30 Minuten gelegen.....unschön war nur, dass vor dem Scan Lasix (stark harntreibend) verabreicht wurde,
damit das vorher getrunkene Wasser wieder raus und es nicht zu einer wild leuchtenden Blase kommt. Da half nur eine Bettflasche :-)

Hat aber gewirkt.....im Vergleich zum PSMA PET knapp zwei Jahre vorher war der Tracer aus der Blase komplett raus.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

die ist mir auch angeboten worden. Ich habe dankend abgelehnt und es später mächtig bereut... Die Zeit geht nicht mehr um, wenn einem "das Wasser bis zum Hals steht".

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Beim nächsten Mal bist Du schlauer :-)   (ich hab' die Flasche  auch erst beim zweiten Mal bejaht...beim ersten Mal ging's mir wie dir.....)

Grüße zurück.

Uwe

----------


## adam 60

Guten Morgen,
habe mich mal durchgegoogelt,hier was gefunden von Interesse,
https://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de..._Therapie.html

vieleicht kommt so was mal in Frage,
hatte gelesen,die Kosten für die LU-177-PSMA Theraphie  in etwa 3100 €.
ist noch experimentell ,Konrad ist ja dabei. ob es bei noch kastrationssensiblen Stadium angewendet werden kann ?
das wäre dann so bei mir.

der Arzt hat vorgeschlagen ,erst mal  *F 18 PSMA PET am 3.3.17

was kommt wohl noch 
*gibt es hier einen Sternendeuter ? - :L&auml;cheln: 

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Aus Deinem Profil:



> Diagnose : ein multilokuläres lymphogenes Rezidiv mit Befall der interaortocavalen, billiakalen sowie präsakralen Lymphknoten.


Ich denke diese Metastasen werden auch am 3.3. wieder festgestellt, vielleicht noch ein oder zwei dazu. "Was kommt wohl noch" hängt davon ab wieviele Metastasen gesehen werden und wo diese sind. Du kannst in Heidelberg ja fragen, ob sie Dir eine PSMA Therapie in Deinem Stadium anbieten können. Ansonsten nach Leitlinie weiter Hormontherapie. Oder, außerhalb der Leitlinie, die Lymphadenektomie, die eine große Operation ist und letztlich nicht ein erneutes Rezidiv ausschließen kann. Oder Cyberknife, z.B. bei Saphir in Frankfurt, falls es nicht "zuviele" Metastasen sind. Bei Cyberknife werden meist neue Metastasen nachwachsen und die Bestrahlung muss dann wiederholt werden.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Ja Georg,
so wird es dann wohl sein,
nach Auswertung der Bilder weiss man hoffentlich mehr,
soviel dann dazu

Adam

----------


## LowRoad

Bezüglich des zu erwartenden Ergebnisses des geplanten PET-Scans bin ich mit Georg einer Meinung, man wird wahrscheinlich die bekannten Läsionen, oder veilleicht noch mehr finden. Da du sowohl Operation, Salvage RT und eine weitere auf die Lymphknoten bezogenen RT bekommen hast, sind weitere therapeutische *Maßnahmen bezogen auf die Beckenlymphknoten* fragwürdig. Es wird dir nichts weiter übrig bleiben, als langfristig die ADT fortzusetzen, eventuell intermittierend. Stimmt man dem zu, dann ist ein therapeutischer Nutzen eines PSMA-PET-Scans eigentlich nicht gegeben, oder? Ich will dir das jetzt nicht ausreden, vielleicht gibt es ja wenige prominente Läsionen, die doch behandelbar erscheinen. Außerdem weiß man dann wo man steht - auch schön, aber auch schön teuer!

----------


## adam 60

Ja ,
alles könnte sein,
wenn es einen Stand der Tatsachen gibt mit diesem PSMA PET SCAN dann weiss man wo man steht .
es war der Vorschlag vom Arzt das zu machen,das* F 18* sollte wohl besser sein.
die Frage ist doch auch ,warum erst diese *LU-177* Theraphie in kastrationsressistenem Stadium angewendet wird ?
gibt es schon Männer die in einem Hormonsensiblen Stadium damit behandelt wurden ?
nun ja es ist so jetzt,
wie bei den zwei Hellsehern die sich treffen:
sagt der eine: was machst Du nächste Woche ?
darauf der andere : mal sehen   ho,ho  - :L&auml;cheln: 

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Frank43 hat dies gemacht. Die Kollegen von Dr. Bergter waren aber mit dieser nicht leitliniengerechten Therapie nicht einverstanden und so ist Dr. Bergter nicht mehr in Frankfurt tätig.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> ..warum erst diese *LU-177* Theraphie in kastrationsressistenem Stadium angewendet wird ?


*Adam,*
ob eine PSMA Liganden Radionuklidtherapie in frühen, also Androgen sensitiven Stadien, besser wäre, als wenn man sie später, beispielsweise in kastrationsresistenten Stadien, einsetzt ist wissenschaftlich unklar. Es gibt ein paar Überlegungen Pro und Kontra. So Sind die Nebenwirkungen einer PSMA Therapie, speziell auf die Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen, erheblich und oft dauerhaft. Ein limitierender Faktor. Weiterhin ist die PSMA Expression in späten, kastrationsresistenten Stadien höher, die Wirkung der Therapie somit auch höher. Andererseits sind frühe Therapien oft längerfristig wirksamer. Eine wiederholte Anwendung der PSMA Radionuklidtherapie ist prinzipiell einer Ganzkörper Bestrahlung entsprechend, die mit erhöhtem Auftreten von Leukämien assoziiert ist  wenn man lange genug wartet. Kein Problem bei später Anwendung, sonst vielleicht? Bisher meint der medizinische Mainstream: besser spät anwenden. Studien laufen und in 20 Jahren wissen wir mehr. Wenig hilfreich, ich weiß.

Eigentlich sollte die Frage aber lauten: Was hilft mir in meiner Situation, unter Berücksichtigung meiner Vorstellungen, am meisten? Fokussiert man sich zu sehr auf eine Therapieform, und schließt damit alle anderen Möglichkeiten praktisch aus, wird das Ergebnis selten optimal ausfallen.

----------


## adam 60

Danke,

wieder mal was dazugelernt .
man fühlt sich ja so richtig klein wenn die Leute mit gutem fundierten Wissen hier antworten.
es ist jetzt alles so angeleiert,
das weitere Vorgehen wird dann nach dem Anschauen der Bilder ,mit den Ärzten dort besprochen.
werde berichten  - :L&auml;cheln: 

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> nach Auswertung der Bilder weiss man hoffentlich mehr,


Ja, so ist das, lieber Adam.
Das wichtigste beim PSMA-PET ist, zu sehen, ob deine Metastasen den PSMA-
Liganden binden, denn nur dann hat eine PSMA-Therapie aussicht auf Erfolg.
Bei der weiten Verteilung deiner Metastasen von Illiakal (ohne B) bis aortal
kommt eine perkutane Bestrahlung nur für einzelne, besonders grosse 
und/oder schnellwachsende Läsionen in Frage. Mit dem Cyberknife wird
das kaum jemand machen, weil die Ärzte ihre wenigen Maschinen lieber
heilend eingesetzen oder um Patienten mit Beschwerden zu helfen.

Für die PSMA-Radioliganden-Therapie PRLT sind auf der von dir verlinkten
Tübinger-Seite die Einschlusskriterien sehr streng formuliert:

"Leitliniengerechte Therapie" heisst wohl auf jeden Fall erst mal
eine ADT, Hormontherapie, bis die versagt. Dann auch noch
Abiraterone/Enzalutamid UND Docetaxel-Chemo, es sei denn, man
sei für die Chemo ungeeignet (Darauf hatte ich mich berufen,
 weil mir Prednison die Knochen sehr heftig angreife).

Für eine OP der weitverteilten Lymphknoten scheint es in Kiel einen
Spezialisten zu geben (Hartmut S weiss das), oder auch Prof. Schostak 
in Magdeburg, der mir aufgrund des ersten PSMA-Bildes 2012 [4] von 
einer OP abgeraten hatte. Ich bin dann wieder in die ADT eingestiegen,
immerhin mit dem guten Gefühl, nichts verpasst zu haben. 
Das ist auch was wert.

Mach jetzt erst mal die Bilder und schick Kopien der CD nach Kiel,
Magdeburg und sonstwohin. 


Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS: Was die Kosten angeht: 
In Heidelberg haben die mir mehr als das Doppelte abgeknöpft
für die PSMA-RLT, als was Du für Tübingen nennst. Einer meiner
Zimmernachbarn war ein reicher Araber, und die Korrespondenz
mit potenten Selbstzahlern wird auch auf russisch geführt ...

----------


## Peter1963

Hallo Adam, meine Odyssee geht auch immer weiter. Nächsten Donnerstag wird nun die erste Chemo durchgeführt. 2015 hatte ich die totale Prostata OP in der Martine Klinik in Hamburg. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass nicht alles heraus genommen werden konnte. Im selben Jahr war die Bestrahlung und Reha in Bad Elster. Noch immer habe ich trotzdem mit einer zum Glück nur noch leichten Inkontinenz zu tun. Aber das ist das kleinste Problem. Mein PSA Wert ist mittlerweile auf über 75 gestiegen und ein CT hat ergeben, dass ich im ganzen Bauchraum Metastasen habe, eine am Schlüsselbein und eine an der Lunge. Nun hoffe ich, dass die Chemo wenigstens etwas den Fortschritt de verfluchten Krebs aufhält, die Hoffnung, dass ich völlig geheilt werde, habe ich schon aufgegeben. Aber wie gesagt, ich hoffe noch und das sollten alle, die damit zu kämpfen haben auch. In diesem Sinne viele Grüße Peter

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Peter,
ja da bist Du ja auch beschäftigt damit.
das ist schon ganz schön grass Deine Geschichte.
wünsche Dir das Du mit den Theraphien das ganze noch aufhalten kannst.
Du solltest aber mal was ins Profil stellen von Anfang bis jetzt.
was Du hattest war das ein normales CT ?
erst mal alles Gute
und gerne mehr Info  - :L&auml;cheln:  

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
hier vom Winde verweht ,
habe mir hier lt .Arztbericht eine  "akute Bronchitis "zugezogen.
werde mit Antibiotikum behandelt .
was mich beschäftigt dazu.
am 3.3. habe ich ein PSMA PET CT.
kann das PSMA PET CT verfälscht werden durch die Bronchitis und die Einnahme von Antibiotika ?
bitte um Info 
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> kann das PSMA PET CT verfälscht werden durch die Bronchitis und die Einnahme von Antibiotika ?


Nein, lieber Adam,
das PSMA-PET zeig die Verbreitung des Prostata-Spezifischen Membran-Antigens
im Körper an. Das ist, wir der Name sagt, ein Eiweiss auf der Oberfläche
von Prostata(krebs)zellen.
Ein Antibiotikum wirkt gegen Baktetien, nicht gegen Krebs.
Und von der Bronchitis sind die Bronchien betroffen, das
Krebswachstum ist davon vollkommen unabhängig.


Trotzdem noch gute Tage auf Fuerteventura, halt immer schön im
Windschatten, der zugegebenermassen eher selten ist auf diesem flachen
Wüsteneiland. Mein Tipp ist Betancuria im Inselinnern.
 (Wärste mal hiergeblieben, wir genossen gestern im Alpenrheindelta 19°C)


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo  Konrad, 
 Danke für die schnelle Info gestern, 
Ja in dem Zustand momentan mit dieser Bronchitis  kann man aktiv,
 Nicht viel unternehmen .
 Aber nicht desto trotz das Klima die Luft ist schon toll hier. 
 Denke bis zum 3. März ist alles wieder o. k. 
 Sieht man sich mal wieder in Heidelberg?  
Das Treffen im Januar, war für mich sehr angenehm .

 Windige Grüße aus Fuerte 

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
mal was neues von mir,
PSMA PET CT mit 18 F Tracer am 3.3.17 bei PSA 0,04 ng/ml - nix zu sehen auf den Bildern.
habe meine Medikation Bicalutamid 150 abgesetzt (Anfang März ),da es keine Wirkung mehr gezeigt hat. (PSAanstieg auch unter Bicalutamid in bekannter Verdoppelungszeit)
 aktuell am 15-8-17 -3,8 ng/ml (Verdoppelungszeiten von ca 2 Monaten )
*PSMA PET CT mit 18 F Tracer am 4.9.17
man konnte die Stellen der Anreicherung gut sehen.es waren 2 Stellen aber nicht gross.

*Befund ,so hab ich das verstanden Anreicherung des Tracers in der Prostataloge und in der Nähe der Nieren. (sonst nirgendwo was zu sehen )
es war ein kurzes Gespräch im Bildschirmraum der Nuklearmedizin in Heidelberg.
eine Theraphievorschlag wurde nicht gemacht von den Nuklearmedizinern.
erwarte den schriftlichen Befund mit CD .
was wird sich wohl daraus ergeben ?
wahrscheinlich Beginn mit der Spritze oder vieleicht noch was anderes.?
vieleicht fällt jemand was dazu ein

erstmal weiter gehts

Adam




*
*

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

nun warte einfach ab. Die Heidelberger werden sich melden. Vielleicht mit einem Therapievorschlag. Falls nicht, solltest Du dort nachhaken.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Die Nuklearmediziner machen nur die Bilder und empfehlen keine Therapie. Mit dem Befund muss man zum Strahlentherapeuten oder anderen Arzt.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Danke mal, Werner und Georg,
die Daten-CD ist heute gekommen, das zu Öffnen um zu schauen geht wohl nicht.
ist wohl ein spezielles Programm notwendig, aber man ist halt neugierig.!!!!
mach dann einen Termin in der Urologie Heidelberg für die Bildbesprechung.
mal sehen dann.
das erste PSMA PET CT musste ich selbst bezahlen  (€1119,86 )
das jetzige vieleicht auch.
wenn sich eine Theraphie aus den Bildern ableitet wird die Kasse es wohl bezahlen.
lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

bei meinen CDs war immer ein Betrachtungsprogramm drauf. Das startet vielleicht nicht automatisch und Du musst es erst mit dem Explorer auf der CD suchen.

Das Problem ist meist, dass die befallenen Herde auf den meisten Bildern nicht farbig markiert sind. Es gibt aber in der Regel ein Unterverzeichnis mit Bildern in denen die Herde farbig markiert sind. Darauf ist der Strahlentherapeut auch angewiesen, er kann ja nicht eine neue Analyse des PSMA PET CTs machen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Adam,

Bei der Fusion der CT-Bilder mit den PET-Bildern werden die PET-Signale 
stets bunt dargestellt, das CT im Hintergrund grau. 
In Heidelberg sieht das aus wie in Anhang [4]. In Zürich und St. Gallen
eher gelblich und vielenorts orange.

Betrachtet man die PET alleine, etwa in Übersichten, sind die in Grautönen 
gehalten wie [5].

Auf den CDs aus Heidelberg findet sich eine Datei namens 'Chili', mit einer
roten Schote als Icon. Das ist der Reader, mit dem die Bilder geöffnet werden.

Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

war denn kein Schriftstück mit dem Befund dabei? Die CD musste ich seinerzeit ca. 15 Minuten laufen lassen, damit mein PC in der Lage war, sie zu lesen. Einen Hinweis, wie z. B. die Sanduhr gab es nicht. Das Schriftstück war für mich aber immer aussagekräftiger.

Viele grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Radiologie- und nuklearmedizinischen Berichte kommen mit separater
Post, sind aber meist auch auf der CD als PDF gespeichert. Dazu muss man
die Scheibe aber lesen können ...
Wie gesagt: Chili

Zur Aussagekraft ist es entscheidend, ob man eher 'Wort-' oder 'Augenmensch'
sei. Ich fand das Bild [4] eindrucksvoller, als die Wörter "paraaortale Lymphknoten-
Metastase". Und auch ein Strahlentherapeut kann mit Bildern sehr viel mehr
anfangen, als mit Wörtern. Andersrum vielleicht ein Onkologe, der ja meist
systemisch therapiert.

Konrad

----------


## adam 60

hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die Hinweise, Werner,Konrad und Georg,

hab es hinbekommen die CD zu öffnen,konnte mir die vielen Bilder anschauen,
teils schwarzweiss,grau,teils gelb,oder orange.
also es gibt viel zu sehen,aber als Laie ist es nicht möglich aus den Bildern was herauszulesen.
einen Befund gibt es auch als PDF aber differenziert in englisch.
der schriftliche Befund wird dann kommen in Deutsch.
die Befund und Bildbesprechung wird dann demnächst in Heidelberg stattfinden bei den Urologen.
mal eine Frage zur Situation ,habe ja jegliche Medikation abgesetzt, die Spritze auch erst mal abgelehnt. dadurch konnte das PSA auf 3,80 ng/ml ansteigen.
und dadurch sind die Bilder mit Traceranreicherung wohl erst möglich geworden. ob es eine Auswirkung auf dieTheraphie hat ?
hätte das jemand hier aus dem Forum auch mal so probiert ?
Georg , du lässt es auch ansteigen, wie hoch ist das PSA bei Dir im Moment ? nehme mal an du wirst auch ein PSMA PET machen lassen.
auf jeden Fall hat mir die Medikamentenfreie Zeit ( Bicalutamid ) gut getan.

so dann,
schönes Wochenende

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

um zu klären, wo mein PSA Anstieg herkam, habe ich ein 18F-PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und bin mit dem Befund zum CyberKnife-Zentrum getrabt. Der Befund enthielt allerdings einige Aussagen "kann sein, kann nicht sein" (vereinfacht). Die Strahlentherapeutin war davon nicht begeistert und fragte sich was denn nun bestrahlt werden solle. Außerdem wäre die Bestrahlung von Lymphknotenmetastasen nicht leitliniengerecht, Hormontherapie wäre doch das Richtige. Es kämen bestimmt wieder neue Metastasen, das würde sich wohl nicht rentieren jetzt die Sichtbaren zu bestrahlen. Ich kenne diese Aussagen ja inzwischen und lasse mich davon nicht abbringen. 

Ich schlug vor, noch ein weiteres PSMA PET machen zu lassen, um die Zweifelsfälle zu klären. Damit war die Ärztin einverstanden. Ich lies dann ein PSMA PET/MRT machen da ich wusste, dass diese Klinik nur die gesicherten Herde im Befund beschreibt und schickte der Ärztin außerdem die Studie von Decaestecker über wiederholte CyberKnife-Bestrahlung - so wolle ich mich behandeln lassen. So bin ich nun doch bestrahlt worden und hoffe, dass mein PSA Wert von zuletzt 3,48 deutlich sinkt. Muss aber wohl noch etwas abwarten bis ein PSA Test ein valides Ergebnis bringt. Wann ich wieder Hormontherapie mache weiß ich noch nicht, an sich soll dies ja gegen die unsichtbaren Mikrometastasen wirken und ich wollte damit nach der Bestrahlung beginnen. Im Moment will meine Strahlenärztin aber erstmal sehen, welchen Nadir ich erreiche. Dies hat meine Motivation Hormontherapie zu machen erstmal wieder gedämpft.

Letztlich ist ein PSMA PET/CT für die Katz, wenn man am Ende nur Hormontherapie macht. Aber lokale Therapien muss man sich gut überlegen, ich bevorzuge CyberKnife da es wohl die geringsten Nebenwirkungen hat. Da ich auch nicht beweisen kann welche genauen, langfristigen Auswirkungen dies auf den Verlauf meiner Krankheit hat, möchte ich Nebenwirkungen von lokalen Therapien, wie z.B. Lymphadenektomie, vermeiden.

So sieht es also bei mir aus.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> dadurch sind die Bilder mit Traceranreicherung wohl erst möglich geworden. 
> ob es eine Auswirkung auf die Therapie hat ?
> hätte das jemand hier aus dem Forum auch mal so probiert ?


Ja, lieber Adam, ich hab das probiert:
in Anhang [1] siehst Du 2011/12 dem markamten PSA-Anstieg
von ca. 0.1 auf 4ng/ml. Der kam durch einen Unterbruch der ADT
zustande. Am Schluss ging ich nach Heidelberg, dem damals
noch einzigen Ort, wo das PSMA-PET angeboten wurde.
Das Bild [4] zeigt ein paraaortales Metastäschen, das dann nicht
bestrahlt wurde, weil einige weitere Läsionen beidseits vorhanden
waren. ich bekam Degarelix, mit Erfolg, wie der PSA-Verlauf zeigt.

Aber genau in dieser Therapiepause hatte ich die Kraft zu grossen
Wanderungen auf Tenerife, die mein Leben veränderten.

Jahre später wurde genau diese Metastase, die nun kartoffelgross
war, doch noch mit dem Cyberknife bestrahlt. 
Ob das sinnvoll war, ist nicht sicher, aber ich würde das heute früher
machen lassen.

Konrad

----------


## adam 60

hallo Georg,

das F18 psma pet hast du bei welchem PSA machen lassen ?
konnte man die Traceranreicherung gut erkennen und wieviele Lympfknotenmetastasen wurden bestrahlt ?
die Bestrahlung cyberknife wird wohl gut vertragen,weil sie wirklich nur das befallene Gebiet trifft.
kannst Du jetzt noch keine Messung machen lassen ?
Ja die Strahlenärztin will es wissen,es klingt Erfolgsversprechend.
da drück ich mal die Daumen
ich frag halt ziemlich viel,sorry
normalerweise wären wir schon lange unter Hormontherapie,
man muss halt alles probieren

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Konrad hallo,
diese kleineMetastase zu bestrahlen mit dem Cyberknife war damals noch nicht möglich ?
die in Heidelberg hatten das jedenfalls nicht das Gerät.
Sinnvoll war es wohl,früher machen wäre nicht gegangen ?
damals war man wohl noch nicht so weit oder ?

so dann viel Erfolg weiterhin
man hangelt sich so durch

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

das 18F PSMA PET/CT habe ich bei einem PSA Wert von 1,31 machen lassen. Nach meinem Eindruck war es nicht genauer als das Ga68 PSMA PET/MRT, dass danach habe machen lassen. Nur beschrieb der Befund mehr Zweifelsfälle. Hier eine Tabelle wie sicher Metastasen bei unterschiedlichen PSA Werten festgestellt werden können:



Bei mir wurden zwei Metastasen bestrahlt, eine weitere war der Strahlenärztin zu klein. Sie meinte es wäre nicht sinnvoll diese zu bestrahlen. An Nebenwirkungen habe ich jetzt wohl Fatigue, d.h. schnelle Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit. Das geht hoffentlich in einigen Wochen weg, wenn man ausreichend Sport macht.

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass zerstörte Tumorzellen kurzfristig relativ viel PSA abgeben und dadurch der PSA Wert erstmal steigt. Ob dies jetzt bei mir zutrifft weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls glaube ich, dass eine Messung kurz nach der Bestrahlung wenig sinnvoll ist.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> das 18F PSMA PET/CT habe ich bei einem PSA Wert von 1,31 machen lassen.
>  Nach meinem Eindruck war es nicht genauer als das Ga68 PSMA PET/MRT, dass danach habe machen lassen.


Ich erlaube mir mal, hier ein Paar Bemerkungen zu den verschiedenen PSMA-PETs einzuschieben:

Ob Fluor18 oder Gallium68 als Radionuklid engesetzt werde, kann dem Patienten
egal sein. Beide senden bei ihrem Zerfall Positronen aus, die bei ihrer Annihilierung
an einem nahen Elektron zwei einander entgegengesetzte Photonen aussenden.
Dieses Paar wird dann vom PET-Scanner detektiert.

Der Vorteil von F18 liegt in der längeren Halbwertszeit. Das F18-PSMA-Diagnostikum
kann somit zentral hergestellt werden an einer Institution, die sowohl über ein
Zyklotron für'sF18 verfügt, als auch über eine Apotheke, die das Radionuklid mit dem 
PSMA-Liganden verbinden kann. Lieferungen sind dann über mehrere 100km möglich,
mit dem Flugzeug noch weiter. Das wird der Schlüssel sein für die kommerzielle
Anwendung.
Ga68 kann zwar aus einem Ge68/Ga68-Generator auf einfachste Weise herausgelöst
werden, der auf dem Labortisch Platz findet. Aber es gibt eben nicht an jedem Spital 
eine Nuklearapotheke, die damit umgehen kann. Viel weiter als 100km kann das 
nicht transportiert werden, weil es eben zu rasch zerfällt.

Beispiel: Das KSSG bezieht Ga68-PSMA einmal wöchentlich vom Unispital Zürich. 
F18-PSMA könnte ohne weiteres aus Heidelberg, Novara oder Innsbruck per
Eurocity-Zug geliefert werden (wenn nicht die blöde CH/EU-Grenze wäre).

Ob man dann das PET mit einem CT oder MRT verbinde, liegt dann wieder an der
verfügbaren Maschine. PET/MRT-Scanner gibt es nur wenige. Die Sensitivität
der PET wird dadurch überhaupt nicht beeinflusst, aber als Hintergrund hat man
dann eben ein MRT, das dem CT wohl in Sachen Auflösung und Kontrast
überlegen ist. Allerdings ist das MRT viel teurer, weil es pro Tag nur wenige
Aufnahmen schafft.
 Das CT ist in 20 Sekunden gemacht, während man im MRT bei viel Lärm 
für eine Ganzkörperaufnahme länger als eine halbe Stunde stilliegen muss, 
jeweils zusätzlich zum PET, für das bekanntlich gilt: 
Je länger, desto mehr Positronen-Emissionen können registriert werden. 
Da ist dann das rascher zerfallende Ga68 wieder etwas im Vorteil.

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Manche meinen das 18F-PSMA PET/CT sei noch etwas sensitiver, vor allem bei niedrigen PSA Werten, als das Gallium PSMA PET/CT. Das kann ich selbst nicht bestätigen und darum hatte ich dies erwähnt. Ich habe auch schon gelesen, der verwendete Ligand würde etwas ausmachen.

Für das PSMA PET/MRT habe ich eine Stunde in der Röhre gelegen, mit Schallschutzhaube/-kopfhörer für die Ohren. Ich hatte um Musik gebeten, da konnte man es besser aushalten da man abgelenkt war.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> diese kleineMetastase zu bestrahlen mit dem Cyberknife war damals noch nicht möglich ?
> die in Heidelberg hatten das jedenfalls nicht das Gerät.
> Sinnvoll war es wohl,früher machen wäre nicht gegangen ?
> damals war man wohl noch nicht so weit oder ?


Lieber Adam
Etwa hier fiel der Entscheid, auf die Bestrahlung zu verzichten:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4022#post64022

Nicht nur die Forenärzte, sondern auch meine eigenen Ärzte
rieten ab. Später wurde diese Metastase [4] doch noch bestrahlt
als sie vielfach grösser geworden war, aber den Krebs bin ich
damit nicht losgeworden und wäre ihn wohl auch damals nicht
losgeworden.

Unser Freund HartmutS geht den umgekehrten Weg:
Lokale Therapien ausreizen und erst wenn diese versagen sollte, 
die ADT.
Ich wünsche ihm dabei mehr Erfolg!

Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
melde mich mal wieder von meiner Geschichte,
hatte am 4.9.17 das PSMA PET CT mit F 18 Tracer,
es wurden Anreicherungen festgestellt,die Besprechung in Heidelberg steht noch aus.
Habe meinen PSA WERT weiter im Monatsrytmus bestimmen lassen. (die PSA Verläufe sind im Profil anzuschauen )
15.5.--1,28 PSA
15.6.--2,07 PSA
15.7.--3,22 PSA
15.8.--3,80 PSA
am 4.9.17 dann das PSMA PET CT
15.9.-- 3,40 PSA
alles im selben Labor, 
bin ohne Medikamente seit einem halben Jahr, kann mir auf diese PSA Entwicklung keinen Reim machen.
vieleicht gibt es hier jemand mit einer Meinung dazu ?

regnerisch (:-)

Adam

----------


## Georg_

"Ergebnis =Traceranreicherung in der Prostataloge und in der Nähe der Nieren"

Bei mir waren im 18F PSMA PET/CT auch Bereiche mit einer höheren Traceranreicherung. Das war aber zu unkonkret für eine Bestrahlung und ich habe dann noch ein Gallium PSMA PET/MRT gemacht. Der Befund war dann eindeutiger formuliert, dies hängt aber z.T. auch vom Radiologen ab, der ihn schreibt. Zwei konkrete Herde waren auch im 18F PSMA PET/CT bei mir schon zu sehen. 

In 2015 hatte man doch bei Dir schon Metastasen gesehen, sind die jetzt weg? Eine zweite Bestrahlung der Prostataloge wird wohl nicht möglich sein, evtl. mit HDR-Brachytherapie oder CyberKnife. Letztlich musst Du erstmal die Besprechung in Heidelberg abwarten.

Es kann immer vorkommen, dass der PSA Wert zwischendurch etwas zurückgeht.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Adam

Georg hat ja schon das Wichtigste gesagt.
Daher von mir nur noch Hinweise zur PSA-VZ und Bildern:

Die grösste Unregelmässigkeit ist nicht das Sinken von 3.0 auf 3.4ng/ml in einem Monat,
sondern der rasche Anstieg von 0.47 auf 1,28ng/ml von März bis Mai '17.
Damals betrug die PSA-VZ lediglich 42 Tage oder 1.5 Monate um hernach
von März bis bis zur neuesten Messung vom 15.09. wieder auf 67 Tage, 2.2 Mt.
bzw. von Mai bis 15.09 auf 119 Tage, 3.9 Mt. zu steigen.
Ein etwas sehr wackeliger Anstieg ist jedenfalls gegeben. Eine Entwarnung kann 
man aus dem letzten Sinken des PSA nicht herauslesen, eine Entspannung schon.
Also ich vermute da eher ein Problem im Labor ...**

Bei der Besprechung in Heidelberg solltest Du nicht nur das Ergebnis des PET
abfragen, sondern auch die Machbarkeit einer Lu177-PSMA-Therapie, auch 
wenn die bei dem schwammigen Befund eher ungünstig scheint. 
Aber Fragen gibt Antworten, und das ist besser als Meinen und Vermuten.
Und lass dir die Befunde in den Bildern zeigen! Bei mir hatten die im ersten
PET-Bericht von einem Verdachtsfall im Kreuzbein schwadroniert. 
Im Bild auf der CD war davon zuhause aber kein Hauch zu sehen und auch jetzt,
vier PET später ist da nix.
Und dann ist da auch noch zu unterscheiden zwischen dem radiologischen Befund
in CT oder MRT und dem nuklearmedizinischen Befund im PET. Nur der ist massgebend
für eine PSMA-Therapie (Guck dazu PSMA-Bilder ohne CT/MRT in Anhang [5])


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad
(Glasklarer Sonnenuntergang bei heftigem Nordföhn :-))




**Wenn Du die PSA-Werte zumindest ab 01,2017 in ein Profil bei Myprostate.eu 
eingeben würdest, würde das Alles ganz leicht sichtbar in der Grafik, in der eine 
gleichbleibende VZ durch eine nach rechts steigende Gerade dargestellt wird.
 Und die VZ wäre auch gleich gerechnet. Dann weisst Du mehr über den Verlauf
als deine Ärzte.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Konrad,
mich gibt es noch,
erst mal noch Danke für die Hilfe von Dir und anderen hier im Forum.
habe nach dem letzen PSMA PET CT von dem ich mir dann doch eine therapheutische Konsequenz erhofft hatte,was sich dann doch zerschlagen hat. (leider )
auf den Bildern gab es wohl was zu sehen,es war dann doch wohl alles etwas schwammig, was wohl heisst Metastasenbestrahlung geht wohl nicht. (alles nicht eindeutig zu lokalisieren )
es gab dann den Hinweiss, Lymphadenektomie oder Hormomtheraphie.
habe dann gefrustet abgewartet bis 5.3.18 und bei PSA 12,7 ng/ml --Testo 345 -- begonnen mit der Spritze.
jetzt 6 Wochen später habe ich einen Wert von PSA 2,22 ng/ml ---Testo ist auf 60 gefallen.
mal schauen wie es weitergeht,
läuft alles unter den bekannten Nebenwirkungen,ist aber händelbar.
weiss jemand wie lange es dauert bis man eventuell die 0,nochwas erreicht bei den beiden Werten ,wenn überhaupt.?

habe hier immer mitgelesen,bin aber zu unwissend um einen guten Ratschlag zu geben.
kompetente Mitglieder gibts ja schon ein paar hier die das besser können.

hat jemand noch einen Rat für mich ?
nehme ich dankend an.

sonnige Grüsse
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Adam
Schön, mal wieder von dir zu lesen; Ich lebe auch noch.
Testosteron  bitte immer mit Einheit angeben. 
Hier eine Auswahl:
http://shg-prostatakrebs.de/wp-conte...-Einheiten.pdf

Deine Werte sind wohl in ng/dl und damit noch etwas zu hoch. 
Unter 50ng/dl sollte schon sein, 20 wäre perfekt. 
Aber erstmal ist das OK mit 60, das PSA ist ja erfreulich gesunken.
Aber wenn das PSA nicht noch deutlich sinkt, sollte man versuchen, 
das Testo weiter zu drücken, z.B. mit einem Therafiewechsel auf Degarelix.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

moin,moin,
ja die angabe testosteron ist 60 ng/dl. der wert sollte sich absenken zum optimum auf 20,ng/dl, der PSA sollte auch noch fallen natürlich.
die frage ist, wie lange dauert es im normalfall bis zur weiteren absenkung ?
die nächste spritze Leuprone steht an am 20.7.18
soll ich kurz vorher PSA und Testo  noch mal messen lassen um zu sehen ob man das präparat weiter verwenden soll ?
wenn keine absenkung der werte mehr stattfindet wäre es ja sinnvoll das medikament zu wechseln oder ?

sonnige grüsse
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> soll ich kurz vorher PSA und Testo  noch mal messen lassen um zu sehen ob man das präparat weiter verwenden soll ?
> wenn keine absenkung der werte mehr stattfindet wäre es ja sinnvoll das medikament zu wechseln oder ?


Ja, lieber Adam, so hab ich mir das gedacht.

Auch sonnige Grüsse von der Ostsee
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

danke auch,
mal die werte abwarten und dann beim urologen nachfragen was weiter.
ich stelle das dann wieder hier ein,hoffe mal die werte sind weiter fallend.
bist du mit der DB unterwegs,immer pünktlich.....
beim Hartmut mal auf besuch ?
Rückreise über heidelberg mit zwischenstopp eventuell ?

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, llieber Adam, nicht DB.
Bei Eurowings haben die keine Fallschirme für Zwischenstopps.
Danke für die Einladung!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

wie sich unsere Verläufe doch gleichen... Bicalutamid hat bei mir nicht richtig angeschlagen. Jetzt warte ich auf das 1. Ergebnis nach der Spritze. Ich habe auch meine Zweifel, auf 0,0 zu kommen. 

Viele Grüße aus Gran Canaria.

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

na dann,schönen urlaub weiterhin,
oder bist du zum überwintern da ?
aus deinem profil kann man entnehmen das du nur 50mg bica genommen hast,oder hast du später 150 mg genommen ?
du hättest aber noch warten können bis das PSA auf 10 ng/ml gestiegen wäre oder ? 
aber das ist nicht jedermanns sache.
ja ähnlich sind die verläufe schon,es ist spannend !!!
wünsche dir das die spritze gut anschlägt
gruss
adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

hab auch bis 10,3 gewartet, bis ich mit Bicalutamid angefangen habe. Steht auch im Profil. Im Sommer 2017 bin ich dann von 50 mg auf 150 mg umgestiegen. Hätte ich mir aber schenken können. 

Viele Grüße 

WernerE

PS: Hab 14 Tage Urlaub. Dann wird wieder gearbeitet.

----------


## adam 60

hallo mal,
4 monate sind jetzt vergangen nach beginn der ADT mit Leuprone.
werte  5.3.18  PSA  12,77 ---Testo --345 NGL
   "      3.5.18    "      2,22 ---   "    -- 60   "
   "    16.7.18     "      0,83---    "   --  60   " ,das ist 0,2219 NMOL/L
soweit,so gut oder ?
die nächste 3 monats-leuprone spritze gibt es nächste woche.
hier mal die frage dazu, sind die werte für diesen zeitraum so in ordnung das ich das Medikament weiter nehmen kann ?
will ja kein 3 monatsdepot in mir haben was nicht optimal ist.
die nebenwirkungen ,Hitzewallungen sind schon sehr unangenehm.
wie weit wird das PSA wohl noch runtergehen ?
das fürs erste
gruss 
adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo mitbetroffene,
noch mal was zu meiner ADT mit Leuprone,
vor beginn 5.3.18 waren es folgende werte ,  PSA 12,77   ---Testo 345
jetzt am ,-16.7.18 sind es diese werte,----,   PSA 0,83 -----Testo  60 ---dieser wert ist in NG L ,was gleichbedeutend is mit 0,22 NMol/L ,also guter kastrationsbereich.
wollte von den kompetenten mitgliedern hier wissen ob ich mit Leuprone weiter machen kann ?
habe am montag termin beim urologen.
was halt nicht schön ist : hitzewallung,gewichtszunahme, antriebslos und gewichtszunahme.
vieleicht gibts auch ein paar tips hier im forum.
mal noch ein hinweis von der universitätsklinik köln zum Nadir unter ADT. (es wurden gruppenversuche gemacht )
fällt der PSA wert nach 7 monaten ADT unter 1 ng/ml ab geht dies mit einem ansprechen der ADT über 4-6 Jahre einher.
es könnte durchaus über eine intermitierende Theraphie diskutiert werden.
bei der gruppe wo das PSA nicht so weit abgefallen ist,wurde ein kurzes überleben assoziiert.
aber aussnahmen gibts ja überall.
hoffe mal auf ein paar stellungsnahmen

gruss adam


* Konrad ,Du fehlst hier !!!! *
hoffe es geht dir bald besser

----------


## adam 60

hallo nachtrag,
die letzte gewichtszunahme durch muskuläre probleme ersetzen.
*erst noch mal lesen  grrrrrrrrrrr*
und dann abschicken
schönes wochenende
adam

----------


## rolando

Hallo Adam,

du hast in deinem Beitrag die meisten Punkte bereits schon selbst beantwortet. Leuprone-Spritze natürlich weitermachen. Der PSA-Nadir ist noch nicht erreicht. Testo-Absenkung funktioniert optimal. Bitte zu allen Werten immer die Maßeinheiten angeben. Die Angabe von ng/l beim Testosteron ist etwas unüblich. Normalerweise gibt das Labor diesen Wert in ng/ml od. ng/dl od. nmol/l an.

Gegen deine genannten Nebenwirkungen hilft nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen tägliche sportliche Aktivität. Natürlich ist auch jede andere regelmäßige körperliche Anstrengung gut - letzteres schreibe ich nur, damit nicht gleich wieder jemand sein Verhältnis zum Sport im Gegensatz zur Gartenarbeit kundtut.☺

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ja, Konrad fehlt hier. Aber es gibt in diesem Forum noch etliche Cracks die sich wieder etwas öfter melden könnten. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, wenn man denkt: das habe ich in den letzten fünf Jahre doch schon über zehnmal geschrieben. 

Mit Deinen Testosteron Angaben sorgst Du bei mir für etwas Verwirrung. Meinst Du NGL = ng/dl? Ich verwende immer diesen Testosteronrechner um zu konvertieren. Danach sind 60 ng/dl gleichbedeutend mit 2,1 nmol/l. Damit wärst Du nicht im Kastrationsbereich, dieser beginnt bei 50 ng/dl und man sollte heute besser unter 20 ng/dl liegen. Siehe Basiswissen Kapitel 8.5.3.

Wenn ich das so richtig dargestellt habe, sollte man versuchen, das Medikament zu wechseln, da der Testosteronwert nicht ausreichend abgesenkt ist. Roland und ich sind ja Anhänger von Degarelix.

Vielleicht hast Du einen Link zu der Kölner Untersuchung. Ich denke, es hängt stark von der Metastasierung ab, vor allem Knochenmetastasen, wie lange eine ADT wirkt. Überall liest man von 2-3 Jahren, aber ohne Quellenangabe. Meist wirkt die ADT wohl länger.

Georg

----------


## rolando

*Georg*,

soweit ich es verstanden habe, meint Adam bei seiner Angabe "NGL" bei den Maßeinheiten das Verhältnis *ng/l.* 
Somit wären die 60 ng/l ("NGL") umzurechnen in 0,06 ng/ml = 6 ng/dl =  0,2 nmol/l - was, wie bereits gesagt, eine sehr gute Testosteronabsenkung bedeuten würde und daher keinerlei Umstellung der ADT notwendig macht.

Sollte allerdings mit "NGL" der Quotient ng/dl gemeint sein, würden sich in der Tat völlig andere Konsequenzen ergeben.
Das schreit nach einer Aufklärung durch Adam!

Roland

----------


## rolando

> ...Roland und ich sind ja Anhänger von Degarelix....


Aber nur, weil's bei mir anscheinend optimal wirkt. Die Nebenwirkungen von Firmagon sind in meinem Fall zum Teil grenzwertig.

Roland

----------


## adam 60

Danke georg und Roland,
zur aufklärung meines testowertes,laut laborblatt = TEST=60 ,so steht es auf dem papier.also ohne angabe der maßeinheit.
hab dann schweinchen schlau angerufen,was mir dann die maßeinheiten nahegebracht hat.
in meinem fall wäre das : 
= 60 ng/L 
= 0,2080 nmol/L,
 =0.06 ng/mL, 
= 6 ng/dL,
= 6 ng/100mL,
= 6 ng %,
= 0,06 ug/L
das sind wohl die masseinheiten für meinen letzten wert.
zur sicherheit ruf ich am montag noch mal beim arzt an und lass mir die masseinheit bestätigen.

adam

----------


## adam 60

Georg,
zu deiner Frage.
das kann man lesen auf der Seite 
= Uniklinik Köln-
=Therapien des Metastasierenden Prostatakarzinoms-
=Dauer der Hormontheraphie-

Die Studie heisst SWOG 9346
vieleicht kannst Du noch mal was dazu beitragen.

adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

über diese SWOG 9346 Studie ist mehrfach in Zwischenergebnissen berichtet worden. Es ist daher nicht einfach die Quelle für die Angaben auf der Seite der Uniklinik Köln zu finden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man sich auf diesen Bericht bezieht. Dort wird allerdings nicht von Kastrationsresistenz sondern von PSA Wiederanstieg (PSA-P) gesprochen. Da die Studie als Untersuchungsziel die Dauer des Überlebens hatte, ist mir nicht klar geworden wo man die von der Uniklinik Köln angegebenen Daten findet.

Grundsätzlich war dies eine Patientengruppe, bei der nach der Biopsie sofort Metastasen festgestellt wurden. Daher wurden diese Patienten nicht operiert oder bestrahlt sondern nur mit Hormontherapie behandelt. Zytiga und Xtandi gab es damals wohl noch nicht. Die Patienten sind daher nach dem Einsetzen des PSA Anstiegs bald gestorben. 

Man hat in der Studie untersucht, ob bei diesen Patienten eine dauerhafte Hormontherapie oder eine intermittierende Hormontherapie eingesetzt werden sollte. Die dauerhafte Hormontherapie zeigte bei dieser Patientengruppe einen Vorteil.

Ich denke die Angaben auf der Seite der Uniklinik Köln können nicht auf Patienten angewendet werden, die operiert und/oder bestrahlt wurden.

Diese Studie wurde von LowRoad in diesem Beitrag ausführlich besprochen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber adam,

nun beruhige dich doch erst einmal wieder.
"alles nicht so schlimm", würde konrad dir nun schreiben.

konrad wird wieder kommen! das verspreche ich dir!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> konrad wird wieder kommen! das verspreche ich dir!
> 
> gruss hartmut


. . . na Hartmut das wollen wir doch wohl hoffen !

----------


## adam 60

hallo Hartmut,
da du wohl den draht hast in die schweiz wirst du es wohl wissen.
wir hoffen mal das es sich zum guten wendet.
gruss
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber adam,

leider ist es nun doch nicht so gekommen, wie ich es geschrieben / erhofft  hatte.
konrad ist nun verstorben.

danke für den hinweis in seinem tread und an brigitte!

nun müssen wir aber wieder nach vorne blicken.
*wie geht es dir ?

*



> . . . na Hartmut das wollen wir doch wohl hoffen !


ja, lieber stefan, alles scheiße . . . . .

gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
was das mit dem Konrad betrifft nicht so gut,
hätte nicht gedacht das es mich so mitnimmt.
mein eigener PK und mein etwas dagegen tun ,
Dazu muss ich hier in Bälde was einstellen .
gruss
adam

----------


## Hartmut S

OK, lieber Adam, dann stelle in Kürze von dir mal etwas ein.

Mich nimmt es auch mit Konrad sehr mit, 
aber wir wissen ja, dass wir irgendwie weiterleben müssen.

Zu mir:
Wenn mein PSA runter geht, werde ich diese blöde Prostata-Logen-Bestrahlung  wohl machen.
Mit ca. 4.0 PSA klappt es nicht.
Die UNI Kiel sieht es anders . . . . .

Ich denke einmal, wenn mein PSA runter gedrückt wird, kann ich immer noch, etwas erfolgreicher  die Loge bestrahlen lassen, oder?
Dann wäre die Chance größerer etwas zu treffen, oder wie funktioniert es . . . .   :L&auml;cheln: 

*Nicht alle*, aber viele Ärzte sind einfach nur blöd.
Die werden bereits mit der Leitlinie im Körbchen geboren.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

*Nicht alle*, aber viele Ärzte sind einfach nur blöd.
Die werden bereits mit der Leitlinie im Körbchen geboren.

moin Hartmut,
ganz so grass ist es wohl nicht,
die Leitlinie hat wohl auch ihre berechtigung,
gegen neues experimentelles nicht abgeneigt sein ist auch in ordnung.
der PK ist wohl sehr vielfältig,man hat ihn jetzt und wird ihn nicht mehr los.
man muss mit ihm leben (viele hier ) und damit umgehen.
bei mir zumindest wird noch einiges an Theraphien folgen.

gruss
adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, Adam,
du hast natürlich recht.
Ganz so krass wollte ich es auch nicht schreiben.
Mein Urologe ist, nach meiner Auffassung z.B. sehr gut.

Ich hatte mich darüber geärgert, dass die Ärzte der Uni meine Loge, bei PSA 4.0 bestrahlen wollten.
Nun haben sie aber eingesehen, dass ich erst einmal mit Bicatulamit den PSA etwas senke.

Gruss hartmut

----------


## adam 60

*Hallo an Alle,
Das hatte ich mal eingestellt am 21.7.18
*
Danke georg und Roland,
zur aufklärung meines testowertes,laut laborblatt = TEST=60 ,so steht es auf dem papier.also ohne angabe der maßeinheit.
hab dann schweinchen schlau angerufen,was mir dann die maßeinheiten nahegebracht hat.
in meinem fall wäre das : 
= 60 ng/L 
= 0,2080 nmol/L,
 =0.06 ng/mL, 
= 6 ng/dL,
= 6 ng/100mL,
= 6 ng %,
= 0,06 ug/L
das sind wohl die masseinheiten für meinen letzten wert vom *16.7.18
bei dem Laborzettel vom Arzt sind nur Zahlen angegeben,ohne Masseinheit.
bei diesen Werten stimmen die Masseinheiten nicht ,hatte das von einer Umrechentabelle übernommen.

zur sicherheit ruf ich am montag noch mal beim arzt an und lass mir die masseinheit bestätigen.


und siehe da,es ist alles ganz anders, 
vom arzt kam dann der wert  testosteron  64 ng/dl =gleich 0,64 ng/ml =gleich 2,2mmol/l,was wohl bedeutet das der Kastrationsbereich nicht erreicht wurde.

um im kastrationsbereich zu sein hätte der testosteronwert unter  0,5 ng/ml sein sollen.
hatte mir die 3 monatsleupronespritze noch mal geben lassen am 20.7.18
 das PSA ist abgefallen von 23.2.18  - 12,77 ng/ml                                                                                                                                                                
                                                  16.7.18  -   0,83 ng/ml

die nächste Messung habe ich am Mo. 17.9.18

wollte jetzt mal die Frage stellen ob ich von der Leupronespritze auf ein anders Präparat wechseln soll ?
der nächste Termin wäre der 23.10.18
könnte,sollte man das andere Präparat schon vorziehen,also vor den 3.10.18 ?
Fragen an die,die sich hier gut auskennen und wissen was zu tun ist,
danke schon mal vorab
sonnige Grüsse

Adam




*

----------


## rolando

Hallo Adam,

etwa 10% aller Betroffenen, die GnRH-Analoga erhalten, sprechen unzureichend auf die Behandlung an. Auch ich war so ein Kandidat. Man kann ohne Weiteres sofort - also auch ohne das Ende der Wirkzeit deiner jetzigen Leupronespritze abzuwarten - auf den GnRH-Antagonisten Degarelix (Vertriebsname Firmagon) wechseln. 

Bei mir hat der Wechsel hinsichtlich Testosteronabsenkung bestens funktioniert. Mein Testosteronwert liegt seither bei 0,03 ng/ml.

Nachteile von Firmagon: nur als Monatsdepot verfügbar und in puncto Verträglichkeit wohl häufiger lokale Reaktionen mit Rötung und Schwellung an der Injektionsstelle, sowie manchmal grippeähnliche Symptome für 1-3 Tage.

Vorteile Firmagon: sehr schnelle und tiefe Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels ohne anfängliches Flare-up, konstant tiefer Testosteronwert ohne mögliche Mikrosurges = "Minianstiege" wie bei GnRH-Analoga, anscheinend ein etwas geringeres Risiko von kardiovaskulären Nebenwirkungen.

Ob Firmagon für dich in Frage käme, solltest du mit deinem Urologen besprechen. Ist erstens etwas teurer als die GnRH-Analoga und muss zweitens, wie schon gesagt, monatlich injiziert werden - deshalb haben es die meisten Urologen zwecks des zusätzlichen Aufwands und den höheren Kosten nicht ganz oben auf ihrer Präferenzliste.

Roland

----------


## adam 60

hallo Roland,
danke für die Antwort,

e*twa 10% aller Betroffenen, die GnRH-Analoga erhalten, sprechen  unzureichend auf die Behandlung an. Auch ich war so ein Kandidat. Man  kann ohne Weiteres sofort - also auch ohne das Ende der Wirkzeit deiner  jetzigen Leupronespritze abzuwarten - auf den GnRH-Antagonisten  Degarelix (Vertriebsname Firmagon) wechseln.* 

die Frage wäre noch ,muss es denn die Firmagon Monatsspritze sein ?
oder geht auch ein anderes Präparat ?

der Testowert ist ja noch nicht im Kastrationsbereich,das PSA ist ja jetzt nach 5 Monaten von 12,77 ng/ml auf 0,83 ng/ml gefallen..
der Testowert ist bei 0,64 ng/ml geblieben.
werde jetzt den Wert am 17.9. noch mal feststellen lassen und dann entscheiden.
hat jemand eine Meinung dazu ?
Roland,habe mal Dein Profil angeschaut,Du bist ja nach Deiner IMRT Bestrahlung nicht mehr unter Hormontheraphie oder doch ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

andere Mittel wie Pamorelin sind ein ähnlicher Wirkstoff wie Lupron. Du kannst das probieren, aber wie lange willst Du probieren bis der Testosteronwert ausreichend fällt? Es soll ja endlich wirken. Firmagon hat da einen anderen Wirkungsansatz und sollte auf jeden Fall die erwünschte Testosteronabsenkung erreichen. Ich habe Firmagon gut vertragen - Nebenwirkungen sind wie bei Lupron. Nur der Urologe kennt es oft nicht und tut sich mit der Spritze schwer, es dauert ihm viel zu lange, bis sich das Pulver auflöst und er die Spritze setzen kann.

Wenn Dir die monatliche Spritze nicht passt, kannst Du auch wieder zurückwechseln zu z.B. Pamorelin. Der Testosteronwert ist erstmal im Keller und erholt sich so schnell nicht wieder.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Moin Georg,
werde am 17.9.18 die Werte feststellen lassen ,dann entscheiden.
hätte ich das Firmagon genommen bei den letzten Behandlungen wäre dann das PSA weiter nach unten gegangen ? (weil ja wohl das Testo weiter unten gewesen wäre )
hoffe mal das sich das PSA noch absenkt in den 0,0 nochwasbereich um dann evtl. auch mal auszusetzen.
iss ja schon belastend die Hormontheraphie.
Du hast ja die Hormontheraphie abgesetzt,wie ist es dann weitergegangen bei Dir ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass der PSA Wert stärker zurückgeht, wenn der Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich ist als wenn er es nicht ist. Mit Firmagon wäre der Testosteronwert aller Voraussicht nach bis unter 20 ng/dL zurückgegangen.

Ich konnte durch meine Bestrahlungen der Metastasen den PSA Wert so niedrig halten, dass ich noch nicht wieder mit ADT anfangen musste. Wenn das irgendwann nicht mehr geht, muss ich auch Hormontherapie machen. Es kann auch sein, dass ich bei der nächsten Bestrahlung unterstützend Hormontherapie mache.

Georg

P.S. Vielleicht bist Du immer noch mit den Maßeinheiten durcheinander geraten. Ich lese hier:
"Chemically castrate status in terms of testosterone has been argued to  be 20 ng/dL or 50 ng/dL, which converts to 0.69 nmol/L or 1.7 nmol/L"
Also 20 ng/dL ist 0.69 nmol/L. Das ist die derzeit gültige, niedrigste Kastrationsstufe.

----------


## rolando

> Roland,habe mal Dein Profil angeschaut,Du bist ja nach Deiner IMRT Bestrahlung nicht mehr unter Hormontheraphie oder doch ?


Hallo Adam,
doch, ich bin seit 6 Jahren unter ADT. Habe mich für die kontinuierliche Variante entschieden, da bei meiner vorliegenden PSA-negativen PCa-Variante eine intermittierende ADT mit einem Monitoring über den PSA-Wert nicht möglich ist.
 Andere Überwachungsmöglichkeiten wie z.B. die Messung von zirkulierenden Tumorzellen im Blut (habe schon solche CTC-Messungen durchführen lassen - im Ergebnis alles reichlich spekulativ) oder eine jährliche Kontrolle über ein PSMA-PET/CT sind noch unzuverlässig und/oder relativ teuer, da sie zumindest von der GKV nicht bezahlt werden.

Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Roland,

wenn PSA negative Variante und keine Kontrolle über PSMA PET - wie kontrollierst Du dann, ob die ADT noch wirkt und kein Tumorwachstum stattfindet....

Ein Indiz ist wahrscheinlich der Testospiegel, aber irgendwann (meistens) tritt ja auch Kastrationsresistenz ein.....  

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## rolando

Hallo Uwe,

über vierteljährliche PSA- und Testo-Kontrollen. In der Hoffnung, bei allerkleinsten Veränderungen eine entsprechende Diagnostik über ein PSMA-PET/CT einzuleiten und dann etwas sehen zu können.

Der behandelnde Strahlentherapeut und auch mein Urologe haben sich unabhängig voneinander bzgl. einer regelmäßigen Kontrolle über ein PSMA-PET/CT skeptisch geäussert. Es gäbe nach wie vor noch reichlich Unsicherheit, wie man Tracer-Anreicherungen im Einzelfall zu interpretieren habe. Siehe dazu auch diesen Beitrag von Dr. Maurer - insbesondere unter dem Abschnitt Limitationen der PSMA-PET-Diagnostik.

Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten habe ich mich bislang dafür entschieden, eine PSMA-Bildgebung nicht einbeziehen zu wollen, um vielleicht nicht vor der ärztlichen vagen Aussage zu stehen, "da könnte etwas sein oder auch nicht". Und was dann? Biopsieren, operieren, bestrahlen, Zytiga, Xtandi, Chemo... oder doch Fehlalarm? Dieser durchaus möglichen ambivalenten Situation möchte ich mich nicht aussetzen. Da warte ich lieber zu bis sich irgendwelche sonstigen Veränderungen bei mir bemerkbar machen. 
Hoffe, das reicht dann immer noch für eine weiterhin wirksame Therapie.

Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Danke, aber du schreibst von einer PSA negativen Pca Variante.....welche Aussagekraft hat dann eine PSA Kontrolle ?

Die Unsicherheiten der PSMA Diagnostik kenne ich - mein Radiologe hat zu den suspekten Bereichen im PSMA PET dann im CT akribisch nachgeschaut, ob sich dort auch eine Entsprechung finden lässt. 

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

> "da könnte etwas sein oder auch nicht". Und was dann?


Bei einem PSMA PET werden immer Punkte genannt, die nicht gesichert sind. Meiner Meinung nach mehr bei einem PSMA PET/CT als bei einem PSMA PET/MRT. Dies kann aber auch vom beurteilenden Radiologen abhängen. Bis jetzt konnte ich mich mit dem Strahlentherapeuten einigen, dass man nur die gesicherten Metastasen bestrahlt und die ungesicherten Punkte mit "Abwarten" behandelt. 

Die in Deinem Link genannten Limitationen betreffen vor allem die Primärdiagnostik und nicht die Rezidivdiagnostik. Das man die Metastasen nur ab einer gewissen Größe sieht und kleinere Mikrometastasen vermutet werden müssen ist ja nichts Neues. Die sonstigen Punkte kennt der beurteilende Radiologe und sollte dies bei seinem Befund berücksichtigen. Dies ist bei mir immer der Fall gewesen.

Roland, von daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf ungesicherte Punkte auch mit Abwarten reagieren. Letztlich willst Du ja nur wissen, ob sich irgendwelche bekannten Metastasen vergrößert haben. Wenn Du auf "irgendwelche sonstigen Veränderungen" wartest, das können nur Knochenschmerzen sein.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Danke, aber du schreibst von einer PSA negativen Pca Variante.....welche Aussagekraft hat dann eine PSA Kontrolle ?


Hoffe einfach drauf, dass im Falle eines Rezidivs nicht wirklich alle Tumorzellen kein PSA mehr exprimieren und damit bereits bei geringsten PSA-Auschlägen alle Alarmglocken läuten und weitere Diagnostik/Therapie veranlasst werden kann. Jedenfalls fahre ich nach meiner Auffassung mit der jetzigen Strategie einer kontinuierlichen ADT am besten. 

@Georg: Leider steht in meiner Vita auch eine Sarkoidose. Dies dürfte einem Radiologen, der ggfs mein PSMA-PET/CT zu beurteilen hätte, nicht besonders gefallen und ihn bzgl. Eindeutigkeit von Aussagen doch etwas zurückhaltend werden lassen. 

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

den Einfluss der Sarkoidose auf ein PSMA PET/CT kann ich nicht beurteilen. Für ein PSMA PET ist einfach wichtig, dass die Tumorzellen PSMA exprimieren. Dies ist an sich nicht abhängig vom PSA Wert, aber bei normalen Tumorzellen kann man an Hand des PSA Wertes abschätzen wieviel PSMA exprimiert wird. Ob das PSMA von der Sarkoidose beeinflusst wird? Mach dazu einfach einen Beratungstermin bei der Nuklearmedizin.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass der PSA Wert stärker zurückgeht, wenn der Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich ist als wenn er es nicht ist. Mit Firmagon wäre der Testosteronwert aller Voraussicht nach bis unter 20 ng/dL zurückgegangen.
> 
> Ich konnte durch meine Bestrahlungen der Metastasen den PSA Wert so niedrig halten, dass ich noch nicht wieder mit ADT anfangen musste. Wenn das irgendwann nicht mehr geht, muss ich auch Hormontherapie machen. Es kann auch sein, dass ich bei der nächsten Bestrahlung unterstützend Hormontherapie mache.
> 
> Georg
> 
> P.S. Vielleicht bist Du immer noch mit den Maßeinheiten durcheinander geraten. Ich lese hier:
> "Chemically castrate status in terms of testosterone has been argued to  be 20 ng/dL or 50 ng/dL, which converts to 0.69 nmol/L or 1.7 nmol/L"
> Also 20 ng/dL ist 0.69 nmol/L. Das ist die derzeit gültige, niedrigste Kastrationsstufe.


hallo Georg,
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hast Du vor Deiner ADT bei einem höheren PSA ein PSMA PET CT gemacht und damit die Metastasen lokalisiert.
dann hast Du die ADT gemacht und dann bei niedrigem PSA und verkleinerten Metastasen die Bestrahlung (cyberknife ? ) gemacht oder ?
das PSA ist dann wohl ganz unten und bleibt evntuell auch länger unten ?
Du hattest mal geschrieben das am Anfang keiner die Bstrahlung machen wollte,hat das dann doch geklappt ,konnte man die Bilder gut auswerten ?
bei welchem PSA wurden denn die Bilder gemacht ?

zu meinem Testowert nochmal.
es wurde am 16.7.18 -- 0,64 ng/ml gemessen = 64 ng/dl = 2,2,mmol/l was dann zu hoch ist.
beim Termin am 17.9.18 werde dann den Urologen bitten mit Firmagon weiterzumachen.
danke Georg und Roland für die Infos

Gruss

Adam

----------


## rolando

> den Einfluss der Sarkoidose auf ein PSMA PET/CT kann ich nicht beurteilen. Für ein PSMA PET ist einfach wichtig, dass die Tumorzellen PSMA exprimieren. Dies ist an sich nicht abhängig vom PSA Wert, aber bei normalen Tumorzellen kann man an Hand des PSA Wertes abschätzen wieviel PSMA exprimiert wird. Ob das PSMA von der Sarkoidose beeinflusst wird? Mach dazu einfach einen Beratungstermin bei der Nuklearmedizin.


Georg, 
eine Sarkoidose bildet selbst PSMA an der Zellmembran von betroffenen Geweben. Bevorzugte Lokalisation einer Sarkoidose sind Lungen- und Lymphgewebe, aber auch alle anderen Körperregionen können betroffen sein. Wenn im PSMA-PET etwas leuchtet, dürfte es demnach nicht ganz einfach sein zwischen Metastasierung und Sarkoidose zu differenzieren.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich hatte das erste PSMA PET/CT statt Knochenszinitgramm gemacht, also ohne Hormontherapie bei einem hohen PSA Wert. Dann wurde mir vor der NanoKnife Operation empfohlen, Hormontherapie zu machen. Offenbar sollte auch für diese Operation der Tumor verkleinert werden. Anschließend wollte die Strahlenärztin nur Cyberknife machen, wenn gleichzeitig Hormontherapie gemacht würde. An sich empfahl sie Hormontherapie dauerhaft lebenslang und IMRT statt Cyberknife. Ich habe aber darauf bestanden von ihr die Metastasen bestrahlt zu bekommen. Bei einem Privatpatienten willigt der Arzt dann irgendwann ein.

Jedenfalls wollte ich keine lebenslange Hormontherapie machen und habe nach der Cyberknife Bestrahlung mit der Hormontherapie aufgehört. Den Ärzten gegenüber habe ich erklärt, ich mache intermittierende Hormontherapie. Das stimmt in sofern, dass ich irgendwann wieder Hormontherapie machen werden muss. Jedenfalls stieg daraufhin nach einigen Monaten der Testosteronspiegel wieder an und der PSA Wert stieg auch. Ich habe dann eine zweite Cyberknife Bestrahlung gemacht, um die Hormontherapiepause zu verlängern. Das hat auch geklappt, durch die Bestrahlung ist der PSA Wert um über 50% gefallen und die Verdopplungszeit hat sich auf das Doppelte verlängert. Jetzt, ein Jahr später, habe ich wieder den gleichen PSA Wert wie vor der Bestrahlung und will sehen, ob ich die Bestrahlung wiederholen kann oder doch dauerhafte, intermittierende Hormontherapie machen muss. Ich würde damit aus heutiger Sicht aber erst bei einem PSA Wert über 10 ng/ml beginnen, d.h. in etwa zwei Jahren.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> ich hatte das erste PSMA PET/CT statt Knochenszinitgramm gemacht, also ohne Hormontherapie bei einem hohen PSA Wert. Dann wurde mir vor der NanoKnife Operation empfohlen, Hormontherapie zu machen. Offenbar sollte auch für diese Operation der Tumor verkleinert werden. Anschließend wollte die Strahlenärztin nur Cyberknife machen, wenn gleichzeitig Hormontherapie gemacht würde. An sich empfahl sie Hormontherapie dauerhaft lebenslang und IMRT statt Cyberknife. Ich habe aber darauf bestanden von ihr die Metastasen bestrahlt zu bekommen. Bei einem Privatpatienten willigt der Arzt dann irgendwann ein.
> 
> Jedenfalls wollte ich keine lebenslange Hormontherapie machen und habe nach der Cyberknife Bestrahlung mit der Hormontherapie aufgehört. Den Ärzten gegenüber habe ich erklärt, ich mache intermittierende Hormontherapie. Das stimmt in sofern, dass ich irgendwann wieder Hormontherapie machen werden muss. Jedenfalls stieg daraufhin nach einigen Monaten der Testosteronspiegel wieder an und der PSA Wert stieg auch. Ich habe dann eine zweite Cyberknife Bestrahlung gemacht, um die Hormontherapiepause zu verlängern. Das hat auch geklappt, durch die Bestrahlung ist der PSA Wert um über 50% gefallen und die Verdopplungszeit hat sich auf das Doppelte verlängert. Jetzt, ein Jahr später, habe ich wieder den gleichen PSA Wert wie vor der Bestrahlung und will sehen, ob ich die Bestrahlung wiederholen kann oder doch dauerhafte, intermittierende Hormontherapie machen muss. Ich würde damit aus heutiger Sicht aber erst bei einem PSA Wert über 10 ng/ml beginnen, d.h. in etwa zwei Jahren.
> 
> Georg


hallo Georg,
das da mit dem Cyberknife geklappt hat und auch noch ein Aufschub der ADT erreicht wurde ist ja ein Erfolg.
wenn es dann noch mit der zweiten Bestrahlung in eventuell 2 Jahren auch noch mal machbar wäre,noch besser.
wie hoch ist denn das PSA dann voraussichtlich ?
wieviel Metastasen wurden bestrahlt ? Nebenwirkungen gehabt ?
gib mal einen Hinweis über die Kosten von so einer Bestrahlung.
also bei mir werde ich jetzt erst mal das Testosteronwert in den Kastrationsbereich bringen ,das PSA sollte auch auf den 0,05 ng/ml fallen um dann die ADT zu unterbrechen.
bis das PSA dann wieder auf 12 ng/ml ist ,vergeht dann mehr als ein Jahr.
dann noch mal ein PSMA PET CT machen und schauen ob das mit dem Cyberknife auch machbar ist.
das ist mal meine Wunschvorstellung,aber vieleicht kommt ja auch alles ganz anders ?

schönes Wochende

Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo,
hab die neuen PSA und TESTO Werte vom 17.09.18
die Werte haben sich nicht wesentlich verändert seit der letzten Messung vor 8 Wochen.
PSA = 0,93 ng/ml----Testosteron = 61 ng/ml
PSA hat sich leicht erhöht und Testosteron ist so geblieben,ist also nicht richtig im Kastrationsbereich.
Georg hat empfohlen auf die Einmonatsspritze Fimagon zu gehen in einem Vorbericht,das werd ich dann mal probieren.
habe morgen am 20.9.18 dann einen Termin beim Urologen.
möchte jemand dazu noch was beitragen was es zu beachten gilt ?
wollte dann wenn der Monat nach dem Firmagon vorbei ist noch mal die Werte überprüfen lassen um zu sehen ob durch den Medikamentenwechsel ein besseres Ergebnis erzielt worden ist.
vieleicht hat noch jemand einen Hinweis für mich ?
nehm ich gerne entgegen

Gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo noch mal,

das *Dreimonatsdepot* war bis jetzt *Leuprone,
*es bringt wohl das PSA nicht in den Kastrationsbereich,leider

Adam

----------


## rolando

Hallo Adam,

irgendwie haut das mit den Maßeinheiten beim Testosteronwert nicht hin - mit *61 ng/ml* würdest du um das gemittelt ca. 10-fache über dem normalen Testo-Spiegel eines erwachsenen Mannes mittleren Alters liegen und das auch noch unter dem Einfluss der ADT. Da hast du dich wohl mit dem Komma vertan. *0,61 ng/ml (?)*, was mit Leuprone auch noch zu hoch wäre oder *6,1 ng/ml (?)*, was einem Normalwert entspräche und somit die seitherigen Leuprone-Spritzen überhaupt keine Testosteronabsenkung bewirkt hätten, könnte ich mir noch erklären, aber ein Testo-Wert von* 61 ng/ml* scheint mir nicht plausibel.

Solltest du auf Firmagon (Wirkstoff Degarelix) umsteigen, ist zu beachten, dass zum Auftakt beim ersten Injektionstermin zwei Spritzen mit je 120 mg des Wirkstoffs verabreicht werden, ab dem 2. Termin gibt´s dann immer nur noch eine Spritze mit 80mg.

Für die Herstellung der Injektionslösung wird der pulverförmige Wirkstoff mit einer mitgelieferten Lösungsfüssigkeit vermischt. Während des Mischvorgangs soll der kleine Glasbehälter, in dem das Pulver und die Flüssigkeit zusammengebracht wurden, lt. Hersteller nur vorsichtig geschwenkt werden - und es dauert dann eben eine Weile bis sich das Ganze vermischt und auflöst. Leider steht das Personal in Arztpraxen häufig unter Zeitdruck oder ist in die eher selten vorkommende Verabreichung von Firmagon nicht hinreichend eingewiesen. Da wird dann, anstatt vorsichtig geschwenkt, schon mal kräftig geschüttelt. Dies wirkt sich, nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen, negativ auf die anschließenden lokalen Nebenwirkungen der Spritze aus - Schwellung, Rötung und Überwärmung sind bei "geschüttelter" Injektion stärker. Die Spritze soll lt. Beipackzettel im 45°-Winkel injiziert werden, was schon ziemlich unüblich tief subkutan gespritzt ist. Dies wird auch immer wieder vernachlässigt, weil es eben nicht dem "normalen" Schema entspricht.

Roland

----------


## adam 60

hallo,
also Roland es ist Testosteron 0,61 ng/ml
*sorry,*
Danke

Adam

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Adam,

bei mir wurde nach 3 Monaten Leuprorelin auf Pamorelin umgestellt, da durch Leuprorelin mein Testosteronwert mit 3,99 ng/ml nach dieser Zeitspanne viel zu hoch war. Innerhalb von 4 Wochen Hormonentzug sollte der Testosteronwert auf Kastrationsniveau sein.
Durch Pamorelin ist er jetzt bei 0,06 ng/ml. 
Allerdings wirkt eine Pamorelinspritze 3 Monate, Firmagon 1 Monat. Und bei Firmagon sollte die Suppression des Testosterons in kurzer Zeit erfolgen.

Franz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Roland ,
das mit dem degalerix scheint ja nicht so einfach zu sein ,
würde ich pamorelin nehmen könnte es auch klappen ,
das ist wohl nicht gesichert . Gibt es pamorelin auch als monatsdepot ?
ja was tun ?
franz hat denn das pamorelin andere Substanzen als das leuprone ?
der Urologe hat doch den Wechsel wohl vorgeschlagen oder ?
bitte um Info 
gruss
 Adam

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Adam,

Pamorelin gibt es so weit ich weiß als 3- und als 6-Monatsdepot. 

Der Wirkstoff von Pamorelin ist Triptorelin und Pamorelin ist etwas teuerer als Leuprorelin. 

Den Wechsel hat mein Urologe vorgeschlagen, da mein Testosteronwert zu hoch war. Pamorelin wirkte ziemlich sofort (Nach wenigen Tagen Erlöschen der sexuellen Aktivität, mit Leuprorelin war alles wie vorher).

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Guten Morgen Adam,

es gibt Hinweise auf Pamorelin 1-Monatsspritzen allerdings älteren Datums. Ob noch aktuell konnte ich nicht klären. Frag beim Urologen nach.

Unterschied Pamorelin/Leuprone u. a.:
Pamorelin wird als Suspension verabreicht, Leuprone als Implantat. Unterschiede bei den Injektionsnadeln.


Franz

----------


## adam 60

Guten Morgen,
da kennt sich einer aus,danke mal.
also auf alle Fälle ist das Testo zu hoch,auf Firmagon gehen weiss nicht ?
wenn es das Pamorelin als 1 Monatsspritze gibt würde ich es mal probieren.
könnte dann in einem Monat auf das Firmagon gehen wenn das mit dem Pamorelin nicht klappt
Gruss

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

mit Firmagon würde der Testosteronwert innerhalb einer Woche ganz zurückgehen. Die Probleme mit Firmagon hat Roland sehr gut dargestellt, er selbst nimmt Firmagon langfristig. Dies sind in erster Linie Probleme mit dem praktischen Umgang in den Arztpraxen. Von Firmagon kann man dann auch auf Pamorelin wechseln, wenn man die monatliche Spritze nicht will. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass der Testosteronwert dann wieder steigt.

Du kannst natürlich auch erstmal eine Monatsspritze Pamorelin versuchen, ich würde allerdings davon ausgehen, dass Firmagon stärker und schneller wirkt. In den USA fängt man manchmal mit Firmagon (statt Bicalutamid) an und wechselt dann auf z.B. Lupron oder Pamorelin.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Hallo Roland ,
> das mit dem degalerix scheint ja nicht so einfach zu sein,....


Hallo Adam,

die Aufbereitung und Verabreichung der Firmagon/Degarelix-Spritze ist im Prinzip nicht schwierig. Sie weicht eben etwas von der Handhabung der GnRH-Analoga-Injektion ab. Da Firmagon nur als 1-Monats-Depot verfügbar ist , was für die Arztpraxen einen Mehraufwand an Arbeit bedeutet, wird es eher selten eingesetzt. Der etwas höhere Preis und das stärkere Nebenwirkungsprofil sind weitere Faktoren, die den Einsatz bremsen.

Die eigentliche Wirkung, nämlich eine Absenkung des Testosterons auf Kastrationsniveau,  erfolgt bei Firmagon im Vergleich zu den GnRH-Agonisten wohl deutlich schneller, ohne anfänglichen Anstieg des Testosteron (Flare-Up) zu Beginn der Behandlung und auch ohne leichte Schwankungen (Mikro-Surges) bei den weiteren Injektionen.

Leuprorelin (Trenantone) hatte bei mir komplett versagt. Mein Testosteronspiegel war bei zweimaligem Nachmessen sogar auf 10ng/ml bzw. 12ng/ml gestiegen. Deshalb erfolgte der Umstieg auf Firmagon, mit dem Ergebnis einer bislang stabilen Testosteronabsenkung auf 0,03 ng/ml.

Weil ich die volle Kontrolle über den Ablauf der Injektion haben wollte, bin ich mit meinem Urologen übereingekommen, mich selbst zuhause zu spritzen. So funktioniert's jedenfalls besser als zuvor in der Praxis, wo jedes mal eine andere Fachkraft aufs Neue über den Umgang mit Firmagon aufgeklärt werden musste. Die Nebenwirkungen sind bei mir dennoch ziemlich heftig.

Roland

----------


## adam 60

[QUOTE=rolando;110068]Hallo Adam,

die Aufbereitung und Verabreichung der Firmagon/Degarelix-Spritze ist im Prinzip nicht schwierig. Sie weicht eben etwas von der Handhabung der GnRH-Analoga-Injektion ab. Da Firmagon nur als 1-Monats-Depot verfügbar ist , was für die Arztpraxen einen Mehraufwand an Arbeit bedeutet, wird es eher selten eingesetzt. Der etwas höhere Preis und das stärkere Nebenwirkungsprofil sind weitere Faktoren, die den Einsatz bremsen.

Die eigentliche Wirkung, nämlich eine Absenkung des Testosterons auf Kastrationsniveau,  erfolgt bei Firmagon im Vergleich zu den GnRH-Agonisten wohl deutlich schneller, ohne anfänglichen Anstieg des Testosteron (Flare-Up) zu Beginn der Behandlung und auch ohne leichte Schwankungen (Mikro-Surges) bei den weiteren Injektionen.

Leuprorelin (Trenantone) hatte bei mir komplett versagt. Mein Testosteronspiegel war bei zweimaligem Nachmessen sogar auf 10ng/ml bzw. 12ng/ml gestiegen. Deshalb erfolgte der Umstieg auf Firmagon, mit dem Ergebnis einer bislang stabilen Testosteronabsenkung auf 0,03 ng/ml.

Weil ich die volle Kontrolle über den Ablauf der Injektion haben wollte, bin ich mit meinem Urologen übereingekommen, mich selbst zuhause zu spritzen. So funktioniert's jedenfalls besser als zuvor in der Praxis, wo jedes mal eine andere Fachkraft aufs Neue über den Umgang mit Firmagon aufgeklärt werden musste. Die Nebenwirkungen sind bei mir dennoch ziemlich heftig.

Roland[/QUOTE

Hallo Roland und Georg,
so ,bin jetzt mit Rezept unterwegs,hab Pamolerin ein Monatsspritze,
wer dann in einem Monat messen,mal sehen ob es was bringt.
das Firmagon hätte er auch gemacht. das wird da so gut wie nicht verwendet.
scheinbar sind die Fälle bei denen das Testosteron nicht in den Kastrationsbereich fällt selten.
Ultraschall wollte er auch machen ? aber dann doch nicht. was gäbe es denn da zu sehen ?

Danke erst mal
Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

> was gäbe es denn da zu sehen ?


Eine Rechnung an die Krankenkasse.

----------


## adam 60

Eine Rechnung an die Krankenkasse. 				
na dann iss ja gut

----------


## adam 60

die Aufbereitung und Verabreichung der Firmagon/Degarelix-Spritze ist im Prinzip nicht schwierig. Sie weicht eben etwas von der Handhabung der GnRH-Analoga-Injektion ab. Da Firmagon nur als 1-Monats-Depot verfügbar ist , was für die Arztpraxen einen Mehraufwand an Arbeit bedeutet, wird es eher selten eingesetzt. Der etwas höhere Preis und das stärkere Nebenwirkungsprofil sind weitere Faktoren, die den Einsatz bremsen.

Die eigentliche Wirkung, nämlich eine Absenkung des Testosterons auf Kastrationsniveau,  erfolgt bei Firmagon im Vergleich zu den GnRH-Agonisten wohl deutlich schneller, ohne anfänglichen Anstieg des Testosteron (Flare-Up) zu Beginn der Behandlung und auch ohne leichte Schwankungen (Mikro-Surges) bei den weiteren Injektionen.


Guten Morgen,
Roland und Franz,
habe die neuen Werte vom 23.10.18 nach Wechsel von Leuprone auf Pamorelin. PSA =1,07 ng/ml und Testosteron = 0,76 ng/ml               Vorwert  16.7.18 PSA 0,83 ng/ml ===Testo 0,64 ng/ml
durch das noch vorhandene Testosteron gibt es wohl noch Nahrung für den PK.                                                                               Vorwert  17.9.18 PSA 0,93 ng/ml ===Testo 0,61 ng/ml
leider hat es nichts gebracht,hab jetzt um 11.40 Uhr Termin beim Urologen,mal sehen was der meint.
es bleibt noch die Firmagon Degarelix Spritze,werde es mit ihm besprechen.

vieleicht fällt noch jemand etwas ein dazu

Gruss
Adam

----------


## rolando

Hallo Adam,

die eingestellten neuen Werte könnten leider auch auf eine Kastrationsresistenz des PCa's hinweisen.
Mal sehen wie dein Urologe die Sache beurteilt und was er jetzt weiter vorschlägt. Lass es uns wissen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> die eingestellten neuen Werte könnten leider auch auf eine Kastrationsresistenz des PCa's hinweisen.
> Mal sehen wie dein Urologe die Sache beurteilt und was er jetzt weiter vorschlägt. Lass es uns wissen.
> 
> Gruß
> Roland


hallo.
es ergab sich dann folgendes,
das firmagon setzen sie dort überhaupt nicht ein,so spezielle fälle haben sie wohl nicht in der kundenkartei.
das rezept für firmagon hab ich allerdings nur eine dosis. (im Beipackzettel steht man soll zwei einsetzen)
der urologe meint das würde reichen da wir ja schon ähnliche präparate einsetzen.
ich probiers jetzt halt morgen mit der normaldosis firmagon.
in einem monat zwei tage vor der nächsten spritze dann PSA und Testotest.
sollte schon Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten sein ,wird man dann vieleicht sehen.
was soll ich sonst machen ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam, ich hatte das "Einsteigerpaket" mit zwei 120 ml Spritzen besorgt und der Arzt in der Kreisklinik hier gab mir nur eine davon. Es war auch seine erste Firmagon-Spritze. Ich rief dann bei Ferring an und die haben natürlich darauf hingewiesen, dass zwei Spritzen zu setzen seien. Dann habe ich dem Arzt davon berichtet. Ich bekam am Nachmittag noch die zweite Spritze mit einer Entschuldigung.

Natürlich hat die Überlegung, angesichts der Pamorelin-Spritze nur eine Spritze zu setzen eine Logik. Aber dies ist absolut nicht vorschriftsmäßig. Ich würde mir beide Spritzen geben lassen, die Nebenwirkungen sind die gleichen. Nur eben zwei Einstichstellen. Es soll das Testosteron doch endlich mal runterkommen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg ,
mach es jetzt auch so,
morgen früh erst mal neues Rezept für die einstiegsdosis firmagon holen .
wird den Urologen wohl nicht begeistern .
aber letztendlich muss ich das jetzt richtig machen ,
Wenn das dann nicht richtig wirkt was bleibt dann noch ?
gruss
adam

----------


## Georg_

Sag doch einfach, Du hättest den Beipackzettel nochmal gelesen und wolltest lieber so vorgehen, wie dort beschrieben. (Abgesehen davon: Firmagon hat einen anderen Ansatzpunkt für seine Wirkung als Lupron/Pamorelin. Wenn man dann nicht wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen vorgeht, läuft man Gefahr, dass das Medikament nicht richtig wirkt)

Nach allem was mir bekannt ist: Firmagon wirkt. Normalerweise ist das Testosteron eine Woche später auf "Null".

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,
wenn es so ist und das PSA auch nach unten fällt dann mal gut.
Werde dann in dreieinhalb Wochen das testo und das PSA messen lassen .
Vieleicht klappt ja alles

gruss
adam

----------


## rolando

Hallo Adam,

nachdem dein Urologe, so wie du schreibst, wohl noch nie Degarelix (Firmagon) eingesetzt hat, wundert es mich schon sehr, wie er zur Erkenntnis gelangt, dass die Erhaltungsdosis von Firmagon (er hat dir vermutlich ein Rezept für eine Spritze Firmagon 80 mg ausgestellt) in Zusammenhang mit dem zuvor verabreichten Pamorelin ausreicht. 

Firmagon hat als GnRH-Antagonist einen anderen Wirkmechanismus als die GnRH-Analoga, deshalb ist es eine Fehleinschätzung davon auszugehen, dass sich Pamorelin und Firmagon ergänzen. Ich habe in dieser Hinsicht auch noch nie etwas gelesen. Ebensowenig findet sich diesbezüglich einen Hinweis im Beipackzettel von Firmagon.

Als Auftaktdosis benötigst du 2 Injektionen mit jeweils Firmagon 120mg. Diese Spritzen sind in einer Verpackungseinheit abgepackt und sollen sofort nacheinander injiziert werden. Nach dieser ersten Verabreichung behandelt man dann im 4-wöchigen Takt nur noch mit einer einzelnen Spritze Firmagon 80 mg weiter.

Damit die richtige Wirkung erzielt wird, insbesondere bei der seither unzureichenden Wirksamkeit der GnRH-Analoga, würde ich auf jeden Fall auf der vom Hersteller Ferring vorgegebenen Dosis von 2x 120 mg als Eröffnungsdosis bestehen.

Da der Urologe offensichtlich bisher keinen Umgang und keine Erfahrungen mit Firmagon hat, solltest du dir den Beipackzettel genau durchlesen, um eventuelle Kontraindikationen auszuschließen. Weise das Praxispersonal darauf hin, dass beim Aufbereiten der Spritze nicht geschüttelt, sondern nur geschwenkt werden soll, was dann allerdings ggfs. etwas länger dauert bis sich das Pulver aufgelöst hat und achte auf die Einhaltung eines Einstichwinkels von etwa 45° bei der Injektion. 

Es sollte in die Bauchdecke gespritzt werden und zwar beide Spritzen räumlich voneinander getrennt - am besten re./li. Bauchhälfte. Weiterhin nicht in Höhe des Hosenbundes injizieren und auch Abstand zu den Beckenknochen und dem unteren Rippenbogen halten, da es sonst zu Irritationen am Firmagondepots durch Druckkontakt kommen kann. Steht alles auch im Beipackzettel, wird aber leider nicht immer von den ausführenden Organen gelesen und beachtet, so zumindest meine Erfahrungen.

Morgen viel Erfolg, lass dich nicht einschüchtern und weise im Gespräch mit dem Personal freundlich bestimmt und dennoch diskret auf oben genannte Punkte hin. Die Vorgabe etwas besser zu wissen als das Fachpersonal, stösst nicht unbedingt immer auf deren Wohlwollen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## wolfgang.

Hier noch eine Ergänzung zur Firmagoninjektion:

Um die Reaktionen (Rötung, Schmerzen) an der Injektionsstelle möglichst gering zu halten, hat es sich bei mir bewährt, wenn der Arzt die Spritze nach der Injektion erst nach ca. 30 Sekunden herauszieht. Das Medikament läuft dann nicht im Stichkanal zurück und hat etwas Zeit ein Gel-Depot zu bilden.

Die Reaktionen an der Einstichstelle werden auch etwas abgemildert, wenn ich die Injektionsstelle nach der Injektion für eine halbe Stunde mit einem Külpad kühle. 

Viele Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## rolando

Hallo Wolfgang,

so wie du es in deinem Beitrag geschildert hast, gehe ich auch vor. 
Ich spritze mich, wegen verschiedener Schwierigkeiten/Ungereimtheiten bzgl. der Firmagoninjektion im Praxisalltag, seit mehreren Jahren selbst und lasse die Spritze sogar eine volle Minute stecken. Ein Gel-Depot entwickelt sich nach dieser kurzen Zeit nach meinen Erfahrungen noch nicht. Beim Abtasten rund um den Injektionsbereich fühlt sich selbst nach 1-2 Stunden alles noch sehr "schwabbelig" dünnflüssig an. Spürbar fester wird das Injektionsmaterial erst nach ca. einem 1/2 Tag.

Die Vorgehensweise mit einem verzögerten Abziehen der Injektionsnadel macht trotzdem Sinn. Dadurch hat die eingespritzte Flüssigkeit etwas Zeit sich im Gewebe zu verteilen, was zu einer Reduzierung des Rückflussdruckes in den Stichkanal führt.

Beim Blick auf dein Profil, konnte ich feststellen, dass wir beide wohl ähnliche Nebenwirkungen im Umgang mit Firmagon haben.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## adam 60

> Hier noch eine Ergänzung zur Firmagoninjektion:
> 
> Um die Reaktionen (Rötung, Schmerzen) an der Injektionsstelle möglichst gering zu halten, hat es sich bei mir bewährt, wenn der Arzt die Spritze nach der Injektion erst nach ca. 30 Sekunden herauszieht. Das Medikament läuft dann nicht im Stichkanal zurück und hat etwas Zeit ein Gel-Depot zu bilden.
> 
> Die Reaktionen an der Einstichstelle werden auch etwas abgemildert, wenn ich die Injektionsstelle nach der Injektion für eine halbe Stunde mit einem Külpad kühle. 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Wolfgang


hallo mal,
danke für die tips,iss alles gut gelaufen,hab das firmagon ,die erstgabe 2X120mg ,jetzt drin.
mal schauen wie es dann geht die nächsten tage.
angedacht ist dann kurz vor der nächsten spritze noch mal PSA und TESTO zu messen um zu sehen ob es was gebracht hat.
sollte es so sein dann weiter mit 80 mg.
noch mal Dank hier für die ausführlichen erläuterungen hier von Georg,Roland und Wolfgang.
wenn ich mal so meine PK-Zeit so Rückblicke habe ich schon viele wichtige tips bekommen hier.
man kann dann halt auch mit dem arzt besser reden,
wo ich dann so richtig betroffen war,das war der tod von konrad, hatte ja immer mal kontak zu Ihm.
er fehlt hier und ich vermisse ihn immer noch.

iss schon toll hier
dehalb will ich noch eine Zeit hier sein
man weiss nicht ob es gelingt

schönes wochenende

Adam

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> die eingestellten neuen Werte könnten leider auch auf eine Kastrationsresistenz des PCa's hinweisen.
> Mal sehen wie dein Urologe die Sache beurteilt und was er jetzt weiter vorschlägt. Lass es uns wissen.
> 
> Gruß
> Roland


Hallo Roland,
also die 2 Firmagonspritzen ist drin seit Freitag,
wie beschrieben jucken an den Einstichstellen und da wo das Material sich verteilt hat Druckgefühl an den Stellen.
sonst alles gut.
es heisst jetzt abwarten bis der zur nächsten Blutkontrolle am 23.11.18. wenn das Testo und das PSA abgefallen sind alles gut.
wenn nicht,erst mal keine Ahnung was dann ?
sollte man noch mal einen anderen Wert bei dieser Blutentnahme abnehmen lassen ?
wenn es schlecht läuft und es keinen PSA Abfall gibt was dann ?
bedeutet dann wohl Kastrationressistenz oder ?

schönen Sonntag

Adam

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Adam,

*Kastrationsresistenz heißt PSA-Anstieg* (nach bestimmten Vorgaben),* nachdem für einige Zeit der Testosteronspiegel auf das Kastrationsniveau gesunke*n ist.
Dieses Absinken ist bei dir bis jetzt nicht der Fall. 

Durch das Firmagon (Degarelix) fällt der Testosteronwert sehr rasant, nach einer Woche sollte er unten sein.
Mein Ratschlag:
 bevor du am 23. 11. (das sind 4 lange Wochen) deine Werte messen lässt und bis dahin  in Ungewissheit lebst, lass den Testosteronwert Ende nächster Woche messen.
Falls der Urologe nicht mitmacht dann beim Hausarzt.
PSA geht nicht so schnell runter, da reicht der 23. 11.

Ausführliches zu Kastrationsresistenz und Firmagon (Degarelix) im Basiswissen.

Franz

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> *Kastrationsresistenz heißt PSA-Anstieg* (nach bestimmten Vorgaben),* nachdem für einige Zeit der Testosteronspiegel auf das Kastrationsniveau gesunke*n ist.
> Dieses Absinken ist bei dir bis jetzt nicht der Fall. 
> 
> Durch das Firmagon (Degarelix) fällt der Testosteronwert sehr rasant, nach einer Woche sollte er unten sein.
> Mein Ratschlag:
>  bevor du am 23. 11. (das sind 4 lange Wochen) deine Werte messen lässt und bis dahin  in Ungewissheit lebst, lass den Testosteronwert Ende nächster Woche messen.
> Falls der Urologe nicht mitmacht dann beim Hausarzt.
> ...


Hallo Franz,
also um die Einstichstellen der Spritzen hat sich ein Bierdeckelgrosser Hof gebildet der ein wenig juckt.
wird wohl nach ein paar Tagen verschwinden.
das Schlafbedürfnis ist grösser geworden,lässt wohl auf Testomangel schliessen.
zu Deinem Rat : wozu denn das Testo nach einer Woche messen ?
was wäre denn dann für eine Option da wenn der Testowert nicht abfällt ?
hab mal Deine PK- Geschichte gelesen

also gut ist wenn alles gelingt,der PK ist sehr vielfältig

Du bist ja ein echter Optimist
Heute trinken wir einen auf den Wahlsieger in Hessen (oder doch lieber nicht )
ich hab noch nicht geschaut bis jetzt.

Grüsse
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Adam,

Die Hessen haben gewonnen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Da würde es dann noch die Kastration geben.
Die Entfernung der Hoden.
Es wird schon klappen mit der jetzigen Spritze.
Alles Gute für Dich, lieber Adam!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Die Hessen haben gewonnen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Da würde es dann noch die Kastration geben.
Die Entfernung der Hoden.

moin,moin,
genau darauf haben wir einen getrunken gestern,hätten aber auch einen anderen Grund gefunden.
also das mit der entfernung der Hoden würd ich mir dann schon überlegen.
denke die Kastrationsressistenz entwickelt sich sowiso früher oder später.
der nächste Ansatz wäre wohl nochmal nachzuhaken bei Reduzierung von tumormasse. 

ist denn die Rückreise von Spanien mit dem Auto ?
Gruss
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

ich bin mit dem Auto gefahren.
Brigitte ist über Griechenland geflogen, mit 1 Woche Aufenthalt.
Zurück aus Alicante fahren wir zusammen mit dem Auto.
Zwischendurch war ich noch mal kurz für 2 Tage mit Norwegian Air für kleines Geld nach Hause geflogen, weil die reklamierte Arbeitsplatte der Küche ausgetauscht wurde.

Das mit den Eier abschneiden war nicht ganz ernst gemeint von mir.
Schön, dass du mit Deinen Freunden darüber sprechen konntest.
Ich würde es auch nicht machen.

Deine Frage ist aber durchaus aktuell.



> Wie geht es weiter, was kommt danach?


Bestimmt wird aus unserem Forum noch jemand eine Idee haben.
Die Ansätze von LowRoad und Hans-J. sind ja nicht schlecht.
Leider verstehen wir als Weintrinker davon nur die Hälfte.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

*Bestimmt wird aus unserem Forum noch jemand eine Idee haben.
Die Ansätze von LowRoad und Hans-J. sind ja nicht schlecht.
Leider verstehen wir als Weintrinker davon nur die Hälfte. 
*
moin,ja so ist das mit dem verstehen.
die zwei sind auf einer anderen wolke, (Konrad und Georg müsse wir auch noch dazu nehmen )
mal zu der Wirkung von der Firmagonspritze :
also es juckt ganz schön und die stellen sind verhärtet,aber es gibt sich.
alles andere iss gut oder besser.

gruss

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> die zwei sind auf einer anderen wolke, (Konrad und Georg müsse wir auch noch dazu nehmen )


*Nein,* natürlich müssen wir nicht Konrad und Georg, und auch den Martin, der einigermaßen verständlich schreibt, nicht dazu nehmen.
Diese Schreiben habe ich alle verstanden.
Der liebe Konrad ist ja nun leider verstorben. Georg und Martin sind am Leben, und schreiben verständlich.

Sehen wir einmal, wie es mit Dir weiter geht.
Ich glaube, Brigitte hat mehr Ahnung von unserer Krankheit, als wir alle zusammen. Sie liebt mich, und möchte, dass ich noch weiter lebe.
Brigitte meint, dass du Dir keine Sorgen machen musst.
Sie hatte mir heute über e-Mail  geschrieben, dass das schon gut gehen wird.
Sie meinte diese 2 Firmagonspritzen, die du dir reingezogen hast.
Keine Panik, mein lieber Adam, dieser T-Spiegel wird schon runter gehen!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

Vor langer Zeit sagte uns unser Mathe Prof mal sinngemäß, als wir zum kollektiven Stöhnen ansetzen wollten: _'Ich muss ihnen hier so komplizierten Kram beibringen, weil alle einfachen Sachen schon erfunden sind'_. Bei Prostatakrebs sind leider auch alle einfachen Ideen schon durchgekaut, jetzt bleiben immer mehr komplizierte Sachverhalte übrig. Ich versuche das zwar verständlich darzustellen, aber offensichtlich gelingt mir das nicht immer. Hm Aber auf einer Wolke schwebe ich nicht, zumindest nicht heute (wetterbedingt)  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

hallo mal was zum körpergefühl,
zur allgemeinen Befindlichkeit mit PK Metastasen im Körper.
hatte ja das PSA bis Februar anwachsen lassen bis 12 ng/ml,weil es ja auch heisst ,wenn beschwerden kommen dann mit der ADT beginnen.
hatte schon in dieser zeit starke rückenschmerzen im unteren bereich,war der körper warm,zb.durch sport waren die nicht mehr so da.
dann bei beginn mit mit leuprone und später pamorelin war schon ein PSA absenkung auf 1 ng/ml gegeben.der testowert fiel nicht in den kastrationsbereich.
das mit den rückenschmerzen hatte sich gebessert.
jetzt habe ich seit freitag firmagon drin und bis auf die nebenwirkungen die nicht mehr so stark sind jetzt hat sich das mit den Rückenschmezen richtig gebessert.
könnte es denn sein das das Testosteron im Keller ist und die Metastasen eingeschlafen sind ? und jetzt auch etwas geschrumpft sind ?

es hört sich abenteuerlich an,aber was ist es denn sonst ?
die nächste messung am 23.11.18 wird es zeigen.
Gruss
adam

----------


## adam 60

Andy,
es war eingentlich als Kompliment gedacht.
auf der wolke schweben iss aber auch nicht schlecht
iss alles gut so
es ist wie es ist

gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

> könnte es denn sein das das Testosteron im Keller ist und die Metastasen  eingeschlafen sind ? und jetzt auch etwas geschrumpft sind?


Ohne Testosteron können die Metastasen nicht wachsen und "schlafen ein", zumindest ein großer Teil. Das könnte die Schmerzen reduzieren. Geschrumpft sind sie in so kurzer Zeit noch nicht. Ich würde auch davon ausgehen, dass Knochenmetastasen kaum schrumpfen.

An sich schreibt Andi schon verständlich, er berichtet nur über Studien, die schwer verständlich sind. Diese sind aber trotzdem wichtig.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

> Ohne Testosteron können die Metastasen nicht wachsen und "schlafen ein", zumindest ein großer Teil. Das könnte die Schmerzen reduzieren. Geschrumpft sind sie in so kurzer Zeit noch nicht. Ich würde auch davon ausgehen, dass Knochenmetastasen kaum schrumpfen.


Gibt es Daten, die zeigen dass "eingeschlafene Metastasen" kein PSMA mehr auf der Oberfläche tragen ? 
Wenn man die schon viel erwähnte Studie *_hier_* bemüht, waren doch in der Hälfte der Fälle auch Knochenmetastasen nach mehreren Monaten nicht mehr detektierbar im PSMA PET. 

Dazu kommt in der Schlussfolgerung:
"in patients with complete PSA remission, 33% of the lesions were still visible"
Daraus folgern sie eigentlich, schlafende PCa Zellen exprimieren kein PSA mehr, haben aber immer noch PSMA auf ihrer Oberfläche
(warum sollten sie dieses auch verlieren wenn sie schlafen ?).

Meine, vielleicht zu optimistische Schlussfolgerung wäre, verschwunden in der sensitivsten PSMA PET Bildgebung = verschwunden auch als Metastase oder zumindest sehr deutlich reduziert. 

Tritus

----------


## adam 60

also,
ob die metastasen schlafen oder einfach keine verstoffwechelung durchführen können mangels testosteron iss daselbe.
wie lange es dauert bis sie sich umgebaut haben das sie ohne testosteron auskommen liegt wohl im mittel bei 2,5 jahren bei vielen betroffenen.
bei mir wurden 4 PSMA PET CT`S durchgeführt ,3 davon durfte ich selbst bezahlen.
was mir dazu fehlt ist eine richtige analyse dazu. 
das erste bei PSA 2,6 am 13.7.13
das zweite "    "    2,3  "   8.1.15
das dritte  "     "   0,5   " 15.3.17 (das hat ein junger arzt aus der urologie HD vorgeschlagen,hätte es besser wissen müssen das das nix bringt )
das vierte  "    "    3,9   " 4.9.17
die aussagen dazu waren nicht so klar.es wurde nur gesagt lokale behandlung als versuch,sprich lymphadenektomie.das hatte ich dann abgelehnt.
jetzt seit freitag das firmagondepot,
ich tat mir die ganze zeit beim laufen schwer,jetzt nach 4 tagen bin ich ja ganz anders drauf.kann es immer noch nicht fassen.
ich tippe da mal auf eine totale testoabsenkung, die wohl gebracht hat das die metastasen nicht mehr arbeiten.
na ja am 23.11.18 ist die messung.
die frage ist dann doch ,sollte man nicht in früherem stadium mal den versuch mit RLT wagen ?
findet man überhaupt eine klinik die das macht ?

das sind so wunschgedanken ,versuchskaninchen sein würde mir nix ausmachen.

also wenn ich das jetzt noch mal so lese !!
getrunken hab ich noch nichts

gruss
adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich habe zuletzt einen Termin mit dem Radiologen gemacht und mir seinen Befund persönlich erläutern lassen. Machen die ungern aber wenn man es aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlt hat lassen sie sich vielleicht erweichen. Eine Therapieempfehlung wird der Radiologe meist nicht machen aber man kann die unsicheren Befunde durchsprechen und sich eine Meinung dazu bilden. Der Radiologe kennt sich meist auch nicht so gut mit den Therapien aus, er empfiehlt dann eine Bestrahlung.

"versuchskaninchen sein würde mir nix ausmachen" - aber nur solange einem dabei kein Haar gekrümmt wird  :L&auml;cheln: 

Du könntest zu Prof. Eddizzin in Homburg/Saar gehen und bitten genauso behandelt zu werden wie Arnold. Könnte klappen. 

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg



> Du könntest zu Prof. Eddizzin in Homburg/Saar gehen und bitten genauso behandelt zu werden wie Arnold. Könnte klappen.


Fragen kostet sicher nichts und Prof. Ezziddin würde sich sicher die Geschichte von Adam anschauen. Allerdings waren meine Ausgangswerte ja deutlich höher und jetzt bei einem PSA von 20,8 ng/ml empfiehlt er mir Bicalutamid und eine fokale Therapie. Um es mit den Worten seines Oberarztes nach dem ersten Restaging bei mir - da war das PSA 10,9 ng/ml - zu formulieren, "da ist ja nichts mehr, wo wir draufhauen können"

Arnold

----------


## tritus59

Adam,

Du hast Dich ja erst mal für eine Optimierung der Hormontherapie entschieden, und das ist ja ganz in Ordnung und wurde auch so hier empfohlen.

Offensichtlich wirkt das Firmagon ausgezeichnet. Testosteron wird abgesenkt, der PSA Wert wird mit der Zeit kleiner, die Knochenschmerzen werden kleiner
und womöglich die Knochenmetastasen auch, wie ich oben versucht habe zu erklären. 

Warte doch erst mal die Testosteron- und PSA-Messung vom 23.11. ab, bevor Du daran denkst, jetzt plötzlich auf eine RLT umzuschwenken. 
Diese kann noch mehrere Jahre warten, wenn jetzt der PSA Wert deutlich abgesenkt werden konnte. Also bitte nicht jetzt verschieden Therapieoptionen wild durcheinander mischen wollen.

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

bei einem PSA Wert von 20 ng/ml solltest Du wirklich mit Hormontherapie anfangen. Das ist, obwohl nicht kurativ, das wirksamste Mittel gegen metastasierten Prostatakrebs. Auch wenn man sie mit dem PSMA PET/CT nicht sieht, Du hast bestimmt noch viele kleinere Metastasen die wachsen werden.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Tritus,

man muss die Therapie nicht sequentiell durchführen, man kann auch eine Kombinationstherapie machen. Am häufigsten angewendet wird die Bestrahlung in Kombination mit Hormontherapie. 

Adam könnte schon seine Hormontherapie mit der inneren Bestrahlung, d.h. der PSMA Therapie, kombinieren.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Adam,
> 
> Du hast Dich ja erst mal für eine Optimierung der Hormontherapie entschieden, und das ist ja ganz in Ordnung und wurde auch so hier empfohlen.
> 
> Offensichtlich wirkt das Firmagon ausgezeichnet. Testosteron wird abgesenkt, der PSA Wert wird mit der Zeit kleiner, die Knochenschmerzen werden kleiner
> und womöglich die Knochenmetastasen auch, wie ich oben versucht habe zu erklären. 
> 
> Warte doch erst mal die Testosteron- und PSA-Messung vom 23.11. ab, bevor Du daran denkst, jetzt plötzlich auf eine RLT umzuschwenken. 
> Diese kann noch mehrere Jahre warten, wenn jetzt der PSA Wert deutlich abgesenkt werden konnte. Also bitte nicht jetzt verschieden Therapieoptionen wild durcheinander mischen wollen.
> ...


moin,moin,Tritus
ja warten erst mal die blutwerte ab am 23.11.
ich will nicht gleich auf RLT umschwenken,es geht erst mal mit Firmagon weiter.
und Knochenmetastasen hab ich nicht.
wäre ja wohl bei den kurzen besprechungen der PSMA PET CT Bilder gesehen worden.

@Georg, @Arnold,
das mit dem Professor Ezziddin stell ich mal hinten an.

mal schauen was kommt

Gruss
Adam

----------


## tritus59

Entschuldige bitte wegen den Knochenmetas, Adam. Habe dies nur aus der raschen Besserung Deiner Rückenschmerzen fälschlicherweise abgeleitet.
Wegen der PSMA RLT habe ich einfach auch noch die Beiträge von Konrad im Kopf, dass eine solche schon eine gewisse Menge an Tumorgrösse braucht,
und natürlich auch im PSMA PET deutlich sichtbar sein sollte (besonders für das weiterreichende Lu, das Ac käme dann für die kleineren Herde zum Einsatz).
Aber eben, ab und zu mal in Heidelberg oder Beo Prof. E. nachfragen, kann auch nie schaden.

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Tritus,

diese Überlegung hatte ich auch von Konrad übernommen. Allerdings äußert sich dieser Artikel wieder anders:
"_There is a rationale for the application of Lu-177 therapy at an  early disease stage, since the penetration of the isotope is best aimed  at tumors less than 1-3 mm in size_, the maximal tissue penetration of this beta emitter." = Es  gibt eine Begründung für die Anwendung der Lu-177-Therapie in einem frühen  Stadium der Erkrankung, da die Durchdringung des Isotops am besten auf  Tumore mit einer Größe von weniger als 1 bis 3 mm abzielt, die maximale  Gewebedurchdringung dieses Betastrahlers.

Ich denke, Konrad dachte an die Nebenwirkungen einer PSMA Therapie und dass man diese deshalb wohl nicht beliebig oft wiederholen kann. Es kann daher wohl langfristig sinnvoll sein, nicht unbedingt alle Tumorherde vom PSMA PET/CT beseitigen zu wollen und dafür die Zyklen in kurzem Abstand zu wiederholen. Statt dessen muss man sich darauf einrichten, diese Therapie regelmäßig zu wiederholen. Dann sollte man größere Pausen zwischen den Zyklen einlegen und kleine Reste beim nächsten Mal mit behandeln. So können sich z.B. die Speicheldrüsen besser von der Behandlung wieder erholen.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

@Georg



> bei einem PSA Wert von 20 ng/ml solltest Du wirklich mit Hormontherapie anfangen.


habe ich schon, weil mir auch klar ist, dass, wenn ich nichts tue, die Prostata wieder wächst und ggf. streut. Das zeigt mein Verlauf ja auch deutlich. Nach der Situation am 30.04. (PSA 10,9 ng/ml) ist meine Prostata bis zum 22.08. wieder "aufgeblüht" zu PSA = 110,8 ng/ml. Folglich versuche ich jetzt mit Bicalutamid und ggf. einer fokalen Therapie dagegen zu halten. Prinzipiell gibt es nämlich laut Prof. Ezziddin keine Einschränkung, was die Anzahl der RLT angeht. Wenn es also wieder "dicker" kommt, ist meine Wahl klar.

Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

> "_There is a rationale for the application of Lu-177 therapy at an  early disease stage, since the penetration of the isotope is best aimed  at tumors less than 1-3 mm in size_, the maximal tissue penetration of this beta emitter."


Das ist eine ungenaue Formulierung, die immerhin zum Nachdenken über die "rationale" anregt. Nach dieser Arbeit REVROUMCHIMvol57_1_2012.pdf ist die Eindringtiefe 0,04 bis 1,8mm (Table 1). Eine maximale Durchdringung von 1,8mm würde alle Zellen in einem kugelförmigen Tumor von 2*1,8 = 3,6 mm Durchmesser erreichen. Soweit so gut, wenn auch oben falsch formuliert. Aber macht die Schlußfolgerung überhaupt Sinn?
 Ein kräftig wachsender Tumor benötigt Nährstoffe (er baut in der Regel seine eigene Blutversorgung aus). Es ist also zunächst plausibel, dass ein injezierter Ligand sehr dicht an alle Zellen herankommt, egal wie groß der Tumor ist. Eine höhere Eindringtiefe erreicht eigentlich nur mehr gesundes Gewebe. Der angebliche Vorteil von Lu-177 gegenüber z.B. Ac-225 könnte also anders begründet sein. Oder erreicht Lu-177 auch die schlafenden Zellen/Zellverbände, bei denen vielleicht nur ganz wenige Zellen PSMA exprimieren? Dann müßte allerdings dei Anzahl der PSMA exprimierenden Zellen extrem gering sein im Verhältnis zu den Schläfern, da würden die paar angedockten Strahler nicht genug Strahlung aussenden (diese dann allerdings weit genug), um alle Schläfer zu beschädigen.

----------


## tritus59

> _since the penetration of the isotope is best aimed  at tumors less than 1-3 mm in size_, the maximal tissue penetration of this beta emitter."


Da habe ich auch meine Schwierigkeiten, dies zu verstehen. Wir müssen 2 Parameter betrachten:
a) die Wegstrecke im Gewebe, auf dem Betastrahlung Schaden anrichten kann, dies ist beim Lu 0.04-1.8 mm
b) Penetrationstiefe vom PSMA-Lu-177 in einen Tumorzellverband, hängt von der entsprechenden Trägersubstanz ab (Antikörper, Antikörperfragment, Peptide usw.)

https://www.creative-biolabs.com/adc...enetration.htm

Die Bindung an PSMA findet nicht nur an der Oberfläche eines Tumorbrockens statt !
Deshalb ist auch meine Schlussfolgerung (wie bei Konrads früheren Beiträgen): Lu-177 kann kleinen Tumorherden nichts anhaben, weil die meiste Strahlung verpufft und
im Gesunden landet. Je grösser der Brocken, umso effektiver ist Lu-177.
Ac-225 hingegen sollte theoretisch fast einzelne Zellen zerstören können.

Tritus

----------


## adam 60

> hallo mal was zum körpergefühl,
> zur allgemeinen Befindlichkeit mit PK Metastasen im Körper.
> hatte ja das PSA bis Februar anwachsen lassen bis 12 ng/ml,weil es ja auch heisst ,wenn beschwerden kommen dann mit der ADT beginnen.
> hatte schon in dieser zeit starke rückenschmerzen im unteren bereich,war der körper warm,zb.durch sport waren die nicht mehr so da.
> dann bei beginn mit mit leuprone und später pamorelin war schon ein PSA absenkung auf 1 ng/ml gegeben.der testowert fiel nicht in den kastrationsbereich.
> das mit den rückenschmerzen hatte sich gebessert.
> jetzt habe ich seit freitag firmagon drin und bis auf die nebenwirkungen die nicht mehr so stark sind jetzt hat sich das mit den Rückenschmezen richtig gebessert.
> könnte es denn sein das das Testosteron im Keller ist und die Metastasen eingeschlafen sind ? und jetzt auch etwas geschrumpft sind ?
> 
> ...


Hallo mal wieder was neues,
Habe die erste Firmagonerstdosis bekommen am 26.10.18 die Werte PSA 1,07 ng/ml ---Testo 0,76 ng/ml
jetzt die Messung am 21.11.18 
Testosteron = 0,74 ng/ml
PSA = 1,15 ng/ml
es hat sich nicht viel getan beim Testowert.
der sollte wohl noch runter aber wie ? das würde sich wohl dann auf das PSA auswirken hoffentlich ?
heute am Nachmittag gibt es die nächste Firmagonspritze.
gibt es Vorschläge was ich noch machen könnte ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo an alle,
so hat alles geklappt mit der firmagonspritze,
das mit dem kühlen auch, bis jetzt merk ich nix.
die sprache kam dann auf das thema testosteron.
fazit davon: in 4 wochen noch mal nachschauen wie sich die werte TESTO und PSA dann darstellen.
es gibt wohl männer bei denen das testosteron nicht ganz absinkt.dann hätte ich wohl pech gehabt.
es könnte dann wohl weitergehen mit Enzalutamid oder Zytiga,das wurde aber nicht weiter ausgeführt.
ja,vieleicht hat noch wer eine meinung dazu.

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

was heißt denn "die erste Firmagonerstdosis"? Zu Anfang bekommt sofort zwei Spritzen verpasst! Und zwar im Abstand von Minuten.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Das waren 2 spritzen mit je 120 ,
wie es halt im Beipackzettel  steht

----------


## rolando

> Hallo Adam,
> *Kastrationsresistenz heißt PSA-Anstieg* (nach bestimmten Vorgaben),* nachdem für einige Zeit der Testosteronspiegel auf das Kastrationsniveau gesunke*n ist.
> Dieses Absinken ist bei dir bis jetzt nicht der Fall. ....


Hallo Adam,

egal ob man in deinem Fall von Kastationsresistenz oder Nichterreichen des Kastrationsniveaus ausgeht, 
Fakt ist, dass bei dir anscheinend weder mit GnRH-Analoga noch mit einem GnRH-Antagonisten ein Absenken des Testosteronspiegels auf Kastrationsniveau funktioniert und zudem dein PSA-Wert kontinuierlich steigt. 
Damit sind eigentlich Überlegungen für einen Umstieg auf andere Therapieoptionen angezeigt.

Welche Therapiemaßnahmen könnten das sein?
Zytiga, Xtandi, Chemotherapie, PSMA-RLT, radioguided OP, externe RT,  ... oder einfach die ADT noch fortführen und die weitere PSA-Entwicklung abwarten und beispielsweise ab einem PSA-Wert von 2 ng/ml eine erneute PSMA-PET/CT anstreben. 

Als Entscheidungshilfe für die Einleitung weiterer therapeutischer Schritte würde ich eine solche Bildgebung jedenfalls voranstellen.

Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung werden bei dir, beim Blick auf dein Profil und den dort bereits vermerkten Behandlungen, wohl eher systemische Therapien gefragt sein. Je nachdem was das PSMA-PET/CT anzeigt, könnten evtl. lokale Maßnahmen (OP, RT) zu einer Reduktion der Metastasierung und damit zu einer Verzögerung des Voranschreitens führen bzw. dabei helfen weitere systemische Therapieschritte noch etwas aufzuschieben.

Ob das Hinauszögern einer systemischen Therapie etwas bringt, wird allgemein und auch hier im Forum ziemlich kontrovers diskutiert. Persönliche Aspekte hinsichtlich Lebensqualität/Verträglichkeit/Nebenwirkungen sind in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz unwichtig.

Ich persönlich würde einen zeitnahen Umstieg auf eine andere systemische Therapie präferieren.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## adam 60

hallo,
vielen dank mal für die antwort,
habe mir gestern am 26.11.18 noch mal die firmagonspritze setzen lassen. in 4 wochen dann mal schauen wie die blutwerte PSA und TESTO ausschauen.
habe heute dann noch mal in Heidelberg angefragt,der arzt wollte zurückrufen.
es schiebt sich dann wohl alles ins neue jahr.
mal sehen wie es dann weitergeht ????
gruss

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
man hat mich angerufen aus der Klinik.
ja die Situation gestaltet sich schwierig,
hab jetzt mal den -PSA -  und Testosteron - Verlauf an die Klinik geschickt ,vieleicht ergibt sich was dann.
mehr kann ich wohl nicht tun

Gruss

Adam

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> egal ob man in deinem Fall von Kastationsresistenz oder Nichterreichen des Kastrationsniveaus ausgeht, 
> Fakt ist, dass bei dir anscheinend weder mit GnRH-Analoga noch mit einem GnRH-Antagonisten ein Absenken des Testosteronspiegels auf Kastrationsniveau funktioniert und zudem dein PSA-Wert kontinuierlich steigt. 
> Damit sind eigentlich Überlegungen für einen Umstieg auf andere Therapieoptionen angezeigt.
> 
> Welche Therapiemaßnahmen könnten das sein?
> Zytiga, Xtandi, Chemotherapie, PSMA-RLT, radioguided OP, externe RT,  ... oder einfach die ADT noch fortführen und die weitere PSA-Entwicklung abwarten und beispielsweise ab einem PSA-Wert von 2 ng/ml eine erneute PSMA-PET/CT anstreben. 
> 
> ...



Hallo nochmal kurz bevor das Christkind kommt,
Roland  Du hast in dem Beitrag alles gesagt,
es gilt jetzt die weiteren PSA Messungen abzuwarten um dann zu entscheiden.
alles andere ist Spekulation.

Wünsche allen Hier im Forum ein schönes Weihnachtsfest
und fallende PSA Werte

vielen Dank noch mal an alle die mir hier geholfen haben das ganze besser zu verstehen.

Weihnachtliche Grüsse

Adam

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> egal ob man in deinem Fall von Kastationsresistenz oder Nichterreichen des Kastrationsniveaus ausgeht, 
> Fakt ist, dass bei dir anscheinend weder mit GnRH-Analoga noch mit einem GnRH-Antagonisten ein Absenken des Testosteronspiegels auf Kastrationsniveau funktioniert und zudem dein PSA-Wert kontinuierlich steigt. 
> Damit sind eigentlich Überlegungen für einen Umstieg auf andere Therapieoptionen angezeigt.
> 
> Welche Therapiemaßnahmen könnten das sein?
> Zytiga, Xtandi, Chemotherapie, PSMA-RLT, radioguided OP, externe RT,  ... oder einfach die ADT noch fortführen und die weitere PSA-Entwicklung abwarten und beispielsweise ab einem PSA-Wert von 2 ng/ml eine erneute PSMA-PET/CT anstreben. 
> 
> ...


hallo und weiter gehts im neuen jahr,
hab jetzt die therapie weiter geführt mit firmagon,
das waren die letzen PSA und TESTOWERTE dazu.
erstmals 16.07.18  PSA 0,83 ng/ml --Testo 0,64 ng/ml  unter Leuprone
dann----17.09.18  PSA 0,93 ng/ml-- Testo 0,61 ng/ml  unter Leuprone
dann----23.10.18  PSA 1,07 ng/ml---Testo 0,76 ng/ml  erste Firmagon Spritze  
dann----23.11.18  PSA 1,15 ng/ml---Testo 0,74 ng/ml  zweite Firmagon Spritze
dann--- 02.01.19  PSA  0,85 ng/ml---Testo 0,71 ng/ml  dritte Firmagon Spritze

wie solls jetzt weitergehen ?
war in der Zeit vom 28.11.18 bis 22.12.18 in Urlaub auf Lanzarote-
hab dort meine Ernährung umgestellt auf Low Carb -heisst salat,obst ,Gemüse,Fisch,wenig Fleisch.
dazu viel Bewegung,laufen,Radfahren.schwimmen. 5kg weniger in den 3 Wochen.
lässt sich der PSA Abfall vieleicht auch so erklären ? der Urologe meint nein.
ich solle erst mal so weiter machen mit Firmagon ,die Entwicklung abwarten.
hier hab ich gelesen das man das Firmagon kombinieren könnte mit Abiraretone ? da muss dann wohl die KK mitspielen,iss wohl sehr teuer das Präparat.
warscheinlich erst mal weiter so,vieleicht gehts ja noch weiter nach unten.
PSMA PET CT noch mal wenn das PSA über 3 ng/ml steigt.
gerne nehme ich Hinweise und Meinungen entgegen

Gruss und für alle ein gutes Jahr 2019

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich habe gelesen, dass es auch primäre Resistenz gegen ADT gibt und das waren für mich recht hohe Prozentzahlen. Ich fürchte, Du gehörst in diese Gruppe.

Mein Vorschlag wäre auf ADT2 umzustellen, d.h. zusätzlich Bicalutamid Tabletten zu nehmen. Näheres dazu im Basiswissen.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Adam,

Das Testo lässt sich offensichtlich nicht mehr weiter senken, dennoch hält der tiefe Level die PCa Zellen resp. den PSA Wert noch unter Kontrolle.
Wünschenswert wäre dennoch eine weitere Senkung des PSA Wertes jetzt schon. Kann mich nicht anfreunden mit der Idee zu warten bis PSA 3.

Gemäss dem letzten PSMA PET hast Du ja noch aktive Lymphknoten, welche gerne noch mehr Testosteron hätten, um zu wachsen.

Bin deshalb gleicher Meinung wie Georg, die Hormonblockade erst weiter zu verstärken.
Gemäss deinen Angaben im Profil könnte sich aber auch schon eine Bicalutamid Resistenz gebildet haben, dann kann 
man auch noch den Einsatz von Flutamid oder Enzalutamid in Betracht ziehen.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?10741-Enzalutamid-nach-Bicalutamid-Resistenz

Da Firmagon wie auch Leuprone in etwa die gleiche Wirkung zeigten, sind diese meiner Meinung nach bei Dir austauschbar.
Also wenn die 3-Monatsspritze Leupron einfacher ist (die Testosteron Werte waren auch noch eine Spur besser), kann man
auch wieder zurückwechseln. Das eine oder das andere braucht es aber immer noch.

Dies alles nur mal als Ideen zu werten, welche mit Deinem Arzt besprochen werden sollten.

Tritus

----------


## rolando

> Mein Vorschlag wäre auf ADT2 umzustellen, d.h. zusätzlich Bicalutamid Tabletten zu nehmen. Näheres dazu im Basiswissen.


Ich glaube die ADT2 wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren. In Adams Profil lässt sich nachlesen, dass Bicalutamid 150mg bereits in 2017 wegen nicht mehr vorhandener Wirkung abgesetzt wurde. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt eine Kombi aus Firmagon+Bicalutamid anschlägt. 

Nachdem der PSA-Wert nunmehr etwas gefallen ist, könnte man mit der Entscheidung für eine weitere Diagnostik (PSMA-PET/CT) und Therapie auch noch zuwarten.

Anderersseits ist nicht ganz auszuschließen, dass da in der Zwischenzeit auch Zellmutationen unterwegs sind, die weniger PSA exprimieren und der gesunkene PSA-Wert somit eine fehlinterpretierte Beruhigungspille wäre.

Diese Dümpelei von Testosteron und PSA oberhalb der Werte, die man bei einer ADT anstebt, ist jedenfalls ungut.

Echt schwierige Entscheidung: Zuwarten? Nochmals ein PSMA-PET? Zytiga oder Enzalutamid?

Mir persönlich wäre bei der vorliegenden PCa-Historie das bloße Abwarten nicht geheuer und ich würde meinen Arzt darauf ansprechen, ob man nicht doch besser die nächste Stufe der Hormontherapie (Zytiga od. Enzalutamid) einleiten sollte.

Ich selbst bevorzuge frühes Handeln - aber das kann man auch anders sehen.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Vor der Lupron-Spritze hat man ja wieder Bicalutamid eingesetzt, zur Flare-Up Prophylaxe. Ich würde die Ergänzung mit Bicalutamid einfach versuchen, man wird ja sehen, ob der PSA Wert daraufhin fällt.

Zytiga oder Enzalutamid wird die Krankenkasse nur bezahlen, wenn Kastrationsresistenz gegeben  ist.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Vor der Lupron-Spritze hat man ja wieder Bicalutamid eingesetzt, zur Flare-Up Prophylaxe. Ich würde die Ergänzung mit Bicalutamid einfach versuchen, man wird ja sehen, ob der PSA Wert daraufhin fällt.
> 
> Zytiga oder Enzalutamid wird die Krankenkasse nur bezahlen, wenn Kastrationsresistenz gegeben  ist.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg,
hatto schon mal Theraphie mit Bicalutamid durchgeführt.
vom 15.2.15 bis 15.1.16  PSA von 3,48 ng/ml--runter bis auf den Nadir von 0,034 ng/ml.
danach wiederanstieg.
wäre es dann sinnvoll nochmal mit Bicalutamid einzusteigen ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> Das Testo lässt sich offensichtlich nicht mehr weiter senken, dennoch hält der tiefe Level die PCa Zellen resp. den PSA Wert noch unter Kontrolle.
> Wünschenswert wäre dennoch eine weitere Senkung des PSA Wertes jetzt schon. Kann mich nicht anfreunden mit der Idee zu warten bis PSA 3.
> 
> Gemäss dem letzten PSMA PET hast Du ja noch aktive Lymphknoten, welche gerne noch mehr Testosteron hätten, um zu wachsen.
> 
> Bin deshalb gleicher Meinung wie Georg, die Hormonblockade erst weiter zu verstärken.
> Gemäss deinen Angaben im Profil könnte sich aber auch schon eine Bicalutamid Resistenz gebildet haben, dann kann 
> ...


hallo Tritus,

habe jetzt noch mal das Firmagon drinn,
beim nächsten Uro Besuch werd ich den Dr. drauf ansprechen,auf das Flutamid. (hat das nicht dieselbe Wirkungsweise wie das Bicalutamid ? )
vieleicht ist es ja den Versuch wert das dann zu testen.
ob ich dann wieder auf Leuprone wechsel wird man dann an den gemessenen Werten sehen.
gruss

Adam

----------


## rolando

> Zytiga oder Enzalutamid wird die Krankenkasse nur bezahlen, wenn Kastrationsresistenz gegeben  ist.


Streng genommen dürfte Adam die Kriterien für die Kastrationsresistenz nie erfüllen, weil sein Testosteronserumspiegel das definierte Kastrationsniveau von 0,5 ng/ml bisher zu keinem Zeitpunkt erreicht hat. 

Er ist eben ein Sonderfall, dessen Therapie man dann halt entsprechend bei der Krankenkasse begründen müsste - ggfs. durch Dokumentation des Progress über Bildgebung.

Roland

----------


## adam 60

> Ich glaube die ADT2 wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren. In Adams Profil lässt sich nachlesen, dass Bicalutamid 150mg bereits in 2017 wegen nicht mehr vorhandener Wirkung abgesetzt wurde. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt eine Kombi aus Firmagon+Bicalutamid anschlägt. 
> 
> Nachdem der PSA-Wert nunmehr etwas gefallen ist, könnte man mit der Entscheidung für eine weitere Diagnostik (PSMA-PET/CT) und Therapie auch noch zuwarten.
> 
> Anderersseits ist nicht ganz auszuschließen, dass da in der Zwischenzeit auch Zellmutationen unterwegs sind, die weniger PSA exprimieren und der gesunkene PSA-Wert somit eine fehlinterpretierte Beruhigungspille wäre.
> 
> Diese Dümpelei von Testosteron und PSA oberhalb der Werte, die man bei einer ADT anstebt, ist jedenfalls ungut.
> 
> Echt schwierige Entscheidung: Zuwarten? Nochmals ein PSMA-PET? Zytiga oder Enzalutamid?
> ...


Hallo Roland,
du triffst es wieder mal auf den Kopf,
beim nächsten Uro besuch werd ich es ansprechen,
es ist mir auch nicht geheuer ,das mit den Zellmutationen die da sind .das ganze wäre dann nur eine Beruigungspille sich auf das nicht weit genug abgesunkene PSA und Testosteron zu verlassen.
Bildgebung und lokale Massnahme kommt im Moment wohl nicht in Frage ?
den nächste Wert warte ich ab,das wäre dann der 4.2.19

Gruss

Adam

----------


## tritus59

> beim nächsten Uro Besuch werd ich den Dr. drauf ansprechen,auf das Flutamid. (hat das nicht dieselbe Wirkungsweise wie das Bicalutamid ? )
> vieleicht ist es ja den Versuch wert das dann zu testen.


Die Wirkungsweise ist die gleiche, aber ich zitiere LowRoad aus dem Thread "Enzalutamid nach Bicalutamid Resistenz" bei den Adrogenentzugstherapien:



> Sollte sich nach Bicalutamid Versagen ein *Antiandrogen Withdrawal Syndrom* zeigen, dann sind Antiandrogene generell noch nicht unwirksam, sondern erstmal nur Bicalutamid. 
> Früher hat man dann ggf. auf ältere Antiandrogene wie Flutamid zurückgegriffen. Heute würde man wahrscheinlich eher Enzalutamid nehmen, da es noch weiterreichende Wirkung hat und besser verträglich ist. Alleine die Kostensituation verhindert momentan, dass Enzalutamid schon von Beginn an eingesetzt wird, aber das wird kommen, so wie Bicalutamid Flutamid abgelöst hat.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nicht unbedingt ein Antiandrogen Withdrawal Syndrom sein muss, sodass dennoch das ältere Flutamid auch noch wirksam sein könnte.
Ob dieses heutzutage überhaupt noch zum Zuge kommt, weiss ich nicht, da mit dem Enzalutamid oder Abirateron heutzutage noch wirksamere Medikamente zur Verfügung stehen.

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

> Hallo Georg,
> hatto schon mal Theraphie mit Bicalutamid durchgeführt.
> vom 15.2.15 bis 15.1.16  PSA von 3,48 ng/ml--runter bis auf den Nadir von 0,034 ng/ml.
> danach wiederanstieg.
> wäre es dann sinnvoll nochmal mit Bicalutamid einzusteigen ?


Dein ursprünglicher Plan war, abzuwarten wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt. Da ich wie Roland der Meinung bin, man sollte versuchen den PSA Wert zu senken habe ich die Ergänzung Bicalutamid vorgeschlagen. Ich meine nach zwei Jahren ist es einen Versuch wert, die  Resistenz - wenn es eine war - kann sich etwas zurückgebildet haben. Und beim  nächsten PSA Wert, das kann nach vier Wochen sein, siehst Du ob es wirkt. Das von Tritus angesprochene Bicalutamid Withdrawal Syndrom bedeutet, dass der PSA Wert erstmal fällt, wenn Bicalutamid abgesetzt wird. Bei Dir ist der PSA Wert danach aber gestiegen.

Flutamid kann man auch versuchen, aber da zweifle ich am Erfolg.

Bei Abiraterone und Enzalutamid wird Dein PSA Wert sofort deutlich sinken. Diese Mittel kann man aber nicht selbst bezahlen und irgendwann wirken sie auch nicht mehr. Von daher erstmal der Versuch mit althergebrachten Mitteln den PSA Wert zu senken. Eine vierwöchige PSA Kontrolle zeigt sofort, ob es etwas bringt.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> beim nächsten Uro Besuch werd ich den Dr. drauf ansprechen,auf das Flutamid. (hat das nicht dieselbe Wirkungsweise wie das Bicalutamid ? )


Moins,
ich bin ja von Flutamid auf Bicalutamid gewechselt, weil mein Urologe meinte es müßte besser wirken.
Nachdem hat sich die VZ um 5 Tage verlängert,
mal sehen was die nächste Messung am 13. Februar zeigt . . .

----------


## adam 60

> Moins,
> ich bin ja von Flutamid auf Bicalutamid gewechselt, weil mein Urologe meinte es müßte besser wirken.
> Nachdem hat sich die VZ um 5 Tage verlängert,
> mal sehen was die nächste Messung am 13. Februar zeigt . . .


Hallo Stefan,
Du bekommst ja das Leuprorelin,nimmst du das Bicalutamid zusätzlich ?
Deine PSA Verdoppelungszeiten waren ja im Jahr 2018 im Durchschnitt bei 3 Monaten. (unter Leuprorelin )
wäre es nicht angebracht mal was zu ändern ?
das ist mir aufgefallen beim Klick auf Dein Profil.
Gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Mit dem Wohnmobil reisen, 12 Monate im Jahr !
ich lebe seit dem 1. Mai 2017 nur noch im Wohnmobil !

mal was zur Befriedigung der Neugier,
Du bist mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs,wo bist Du denn jetzt im Winter ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

gestern abend habe ich mir einen Videovortrag über Hormontherapie von L. Klotz angesehen. Es wurde auf diese Studie hingewiesen. Darin wird festgestellt, wie schon in einer vorhergehenden Studie, dass die Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz deutlich kürzer ist, wenn das Testosteron nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml fällt. Wenn es dies nicht tut, so sollte man ein anderes GnRH-Analogon nehmen. Mit Firmagon hast Du ja schon leider ohne Erfolg gewechselt. Weitere Alternativen wären dann die Wirkstoffe Goserelin, Triptorelin oder Bureselin.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Du bekommst ja das Leuprorelin,nimmst du das Bicalutamid zusätzlich ?
> Deine PSA Verdoppelungszeiten waren ja im Jahr 2018 im Durchschnitt bei 3 Monaten. (unter Leuprorelin )


Moins Adam,
ich bekomme ja diese Spritze/Implantat "Leuprorelin Sandoz 5 mg Implantat" und 50 mg Bicalutamid
dieses Implantat soll laut meinem Urologen besser sein als dieses "Geel" (heißt das so ?) welches ich vorher bekommen habe,

seit dem ich das nehme, hat sich die VZ innerhalb 3 Monaten von 97 Tagen auf 114 Tagen verlängert.

Am 13. 2. gibt es neue Werte . . .

----------


## Stefan1

> Du bist mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs,wo bist Du denn jetzt im Winter ?


Adam, Dein Postfach ist voll !

----------


## Hartmut S

> Bildgebung und lokale Massnahme kommt im Moment wohl nicht in Frage ?
> 
> am 4.9.17 eine PSMA PET CT Untersuchung
> Ergebnis = Traceranreicherung in der Prostataloge und in der Nähe der Nieren, Besprechung : eventuell Bestrahlung der Metastasen ?


Guten Morgen Adam,

vielleicht doch . . . .
Könntest du hier nicht noch einmal ansetzen?
Zahlt deine Kasse Cyberknife und ein weiteres PET?
Georg erzielt ja damit bereits länger immer wieder kleine Erfolge.

Betr. Stefan:



> mal was zur Befriedigung der Neugier,
> Du bist mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs,wo bist Du denn jetzt im Winter ?


Der Sitzt in Bayern mit seinem W-Mobil auf einem Schneeberg.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wir sind zum Wochenende mit dem W-Wagen wieder in Prag.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> gestern abend habe ich mir einen Videovortrag über Hormontherapie von L. Klotz angesehen. Es wurde auf diese Studie hingewiesen. Darin wird festgestellt, wie schon in einer vorhergehenden Studie, dass die Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz deutlich kürzer ist, wenn das Testosteron nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml fällt. Wenn es dies nicht tut, so sollte man ein anderes GnRH-Analogon nehmen. Mit Firmagon hast Du ja schon leider ohne Erfolg gewechselt. Weitere Alternativen wären dann die Wirkstoffe Goserelin, Triptorelin oder Bureselin.
> 
> Georg


hallo,
habe bis jetzt ausprobiert 20.3.18 bis 20.7.18 Leuprone --Ergebnis TESTO--0,64-ng/ml---PSA--0,83--ng/ml
------------------------ 20.7.18 bis 20.10.18-Pamorelin--Ergebnis-TESTO--0,76-ng/ml---PSA--1,07--ng/ml
------------------------20.10.18 bis 28.12.18 Firmagon--Ergebnis -Testo---0,74-ng/ml---PSA--0,85--ng/ml
bin jetzt wieder dran am 2.2.19 Termin hat sich verschoben wegen der Feiertage.
mal gucken was der PSA/TESTO Wert dann aussagt ?
müsste bei Gleichstand auf Goserelin oderBuserelin gehen als 1 Monatsdepot oder ?
wenn das dann auch nicht richtig abfällt mit Bicalutamid oder Flutamid kombinieren ?

Dem URO fallen dann noch die letzten Haare aus ,der iss genervt,für den ist alles normal.
es steht halt fest das das TESTO weiter abfallen muss,wenn nicht ist es mit einer kürzeren Lebenszeit verbunden
so isses halt
Gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

> Guten Morgen Adam,
> 
> vielleicht doch . . . .
> Könntest du hier nicht noch einmal ansetzen?
> Zahlt deine Kasse Cyberknife und ein weiteres PET?
> Georg erzielt ja damit bereits länger immer wieder kleine Erfolge.
> 
> Betr. Stefan:
> 
> ...


Hallo Hartmut,
bei den kleinen Werten gibt es nix zu sehen im PET,die Kasse zahlt nur wenn sich daraus eine Theraphie ableiten lässt.
will mal einen 0,0 er Wert haben,aber bei mir scheint das nicht zu klappen.
vieleicht bin ich ja ein Ausserirdischer ,wer weiss ?

was gibt es denn in PRAG ? mit dem Wohnwagen Brrrrrrrrrr oder ?
@Stefan ist eingeschneit oder ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> @Stefan ist eingeschneit oder ?


. . . ach was  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  schreibe Dir noch einmal neu.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

den Vortrag von L. Klotz hatte ich mir angehört und dann gedacht, dies passt auf Deine Situation. Wenn Du schon Lupron, Pamorelin und Degarelix ohne Erfolg verwendet hast, weiß ich auch nicht mehr wirklich weiter. Aber der Testosteronwert muss unter 0,2 und nicht bei 0,7 liegen, das müsste doch Dein Urologe auch bestätigen. Du kannst noch Goserelin oder Buserelin probieren, irgendwie muss der Testosteronwert doch unter 0,2 zu bekommen sein, dazu sind diese Mittel doch da!

Bicalutamid, wenn es denn wirkt, sollte den PSA Wert weiter senken, auf den Testosteronwert hat es keinen Einfluss. Es verhindert, dass Testosteron die Androgenrezeptoren der Tumorzelle erreichen kann. Dies ist wohl vielen Urologen nicht bekannt, mein Urologe hat mir versucht beizubringen, Bicalutamid würde den Testosteronwert senken.

Mit dem Bestrahlen von Metastasen kann man auch den PSA Wert senken. Ist allerdings ungleich teurer als eine Hormontherapie.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> den Vortrag von L. Klotz hatte ich mir angehört und dann gedacht, dies passt auf Deine Situation. Wenn Du schon Lupron, Pamorelin und Degarelix ohne Erfolg verwendet hast, weiß ich auch nicht mehr wirklich weiter. Aber der Testosteronwert muss unter 0,2 und nicht bei 0,7 liegen, das müsste doch Dein Urologe auch bestätigen. Du kannst noch Goserelin oder Buserelin probieren, irgendwie muss der Testosteronwert doch unter 0,2 zu bekommen sein, dazu sind diese Mittel doch da!
> 
> Bicalutamid, wenn es denn wirkt, sollte den PSA Wert weiter senken, auf den Testosteronwert hat es keinen Einfluss. Es verhindert, dass Testosteron die Androgenrezeptoren der Tumorzelle erreichen kann. Dies ist wohl vielen Urologen nicht bekannt, mein Urologe hat mir versucht beizubringen, Bicalutamid würde den Testosteronwert senken.
> 
> Mit dem Bestrahlen von Metastasen kann man auch den PSA Wert senken. Ist allerdings ungleich teurer als eine Hormontherapie.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg,
hab mal in der Studie von L.Klotz gelesen.
es ist zu ersehen das Patienten bei denen das Testo nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml abfällt eine Kürzere Zeit haben bis zur Resistenz.
es wurde versucht mit der Gabe von zusätzlich Bicalutamid was wohl einen Vorteil bringt aufs Gesamtüberleben.
ich warte mal den nächsten PSA Wert ab,der hat sich ja gesenkt von 1,07 auf 0,85 ng/ml .das Testo war aber gleich hoch (0,74 ng/ml) 
Was nervt iss halt das die Messmethoden in Unterschiedlichen Werten ausgedrückt werden,muss man immer umrechnen.

ansonsten ist es halt so,mehr kann man wohl nicht machen.
ich könnte vieleicht noch mal eine Zweitmeinung aus Heidelberg einholen oder ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Adam,

hast Du schon mal DHT ermittelt lassen? 

http://www.chemie.de/lexikon/Dihydrotestosteron.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

> Moin Adam,
> 
> hast Du schon mal DHT ermittelt lassen? 
> 
> http://www.chemie.de/lexikon/Dihydrotestosteron.html
> 
> Gruß Harald


Hallo Harald,
an das DHT hab ich auch schon gedacht.habe es bestimmen lassen 2016 unter Bicalutamid und Avordat damals,war so zwischen 20 und 40 der Wert.
muss bei der nächsten Messung das mitbestimmen lassen.vieleicht sagt es ja was aus.
wenn der Wert hoch ist hat es wohl auch eine Auswirkung auf das Krebswachstum.
Gruss
Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

hab Dank für unser Telefongespräch. Bitte lies das:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0697#post60697

Gruß Harald

----------


## rolando

> ....ich könnte vieleicht noch mal eine Zweitmeinung aus Heidelberg einholen oder ?


Bevor deinem Urologen tatsächlich noch die letzten Haare ausfallen, wäre das Einholen einer Zweitmeinung bei einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum keine ganz schlechte Idee. Würde ich an deiner Stelle machen.

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

> was gibt es denn in PRAG ? mit dem Wohnwagen Brrrrrrrrrr oder ?


Ja, nichts gutes.
Im letzten Jahr hatten wir aber viel Sonne, bei Minus 23 Grad.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wir sind dort bei Freunden, wollten nur nachts und in der Frühe unabhängig sein, wegen unseren beiden Schnuffis.
Näheres von Brigitte.

Ab März sind wir ja wieder im Süden auf dem Boot. da ist dann mehr Spaß angesagt . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> gestern abend habe ich mir einen Videovortrag über Hormontherapie von L. Klotz angesehen. Es wurde auf diese Studie hingewiesen. Darin wird festgestellt, wie schon in einer vorhergehenden Studie, dass die Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz deutlich kürzer ist, wenn das Testosteron nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml fällt. Wenn es dies nicht tut, so sollte man ein anderes GnRH-Analogon nehmen. Mit Firmagon hast Du ja schon leider ohne Erfolg gewechselt. Weitere Alternativen wären dann die Wirkstoffe Goserelin, Triptorelin oder Bureselin.
> 
> Georg


hallo mal,
der Monat iss wieder vorbei die Testo und PSA Messung hat stattgefunden,
es ist wie gehabt .
20.3.18 Beginn Leuprone  messung dann 3 monate später Testo 0,61ng/ml--PSA 0,83 ng/ml
20.6.18 wechsel auf leuprone messung dann 3 monate später Testo 0,61 ng/ml--PSA 0,93 ng/ml
20.9.18 wechsel auf firmagon messung dann monatlich Testo 0,74 ng/ml--PSA 0,91 ng/ml.
also ,wie man sieht geht das testosteron nicht weit genug nach unten,damit zwangsläufig passiert
 beim PSA dasselbe.
hab jetzt mittwoch termin beim urologen,wollte dann noch mal was anderes probieren.
Leuprorelin,Gosererlin,triptorelin,Buserelin ????
kann mir jemand noch einen Tip geben ?
will ja dem urologen nicht vorschlagen was er machen soll.
auf jeden fall was machen,aber nicht mehr mit den schon angewendeten Medikamenten.
bitt um meinungen

Gruss Adam

----------


## Georg_

> will ja dem urologen nicht vorschlagen was er machen soll


Das mache ich in der Regel. Es gibt natürlich Ärzte, die darauf verschnupft reagieren.

Georg

----------


## Reinhold2

Mein Prof. hat auf einen Vorschlag von mir nicht nur "verschnupft" reagiert, sondern wurde richtig fuchsig. Hat sich jeden Vorschlag von mir verbeten. 
R.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Adam,
hast du den Gedanken der Einholung einer Zweitmeinung in Heidelberg nicht weiterverfolgt?

Roland

----------


## adam 60

Roland 
noch nicht, hab jetzt den Monat noch abgewartet,
mittwoch gehts zum Urologen.zum Arzt in Heidelberg hab ich eine Mail geschickt,
mit dem Verlauf des letzten Dreiviertel Jahres .
mir gehts gut,
denke aber lange wird es so nicht gut gehen ,
gruss
adam

----------


## adam 60

Noch mal was dazu,
für Info , morgen gibts eine Telefonaktion ,
drei kompetente Urologen geben Auskunft.
vieleicht komm ich ja durch .
das läuft in mainz über die örtliche Zeitung,
mehr kann ich nicht tun 
Gruß 
adam

----------


## rolando

> Noch mal was dazu,
> für Info , morgen gibts eine Telefonaktion ,
> drei kompetente Urologen geben Auskunft.
> vieleicht komm ich ja durch .
> das läuft in mainz über die örtliche Zeitung,
> mehr kann ich nicht tun


Adam,
vom Prinzip her keine schlechte Idee, ich befürchte aber, selbst wenn du durchkommst, die Urologen werden dir am Telefon für deinen individuellen Fall nur den Rat geben, dich an einen Fachkollegen oder -zentrum zu wenden. 
In einer Telefonaktion wird ein Arzt kaum die Zeit dazu finden, deine Anamnesedaten zu sichten, folgerichtig kann er dir dann als verantwortungsbewußter Mediziner auch keine konkreten Auskünfte erteilen.

Roland

----------


## adam 60

hallo Roland,
das denke ich mir auch,
vieleicht gibt er mir den hinweis mich an eine klinik zu wenden.
vieleicht auch noch was dazu,wer weiss ?
morgen dann beim urologen kommt vieleicht auch noch was ?
alles offen im moment
eine gewisse ratlosigkeit ist vorhanden,leider.

gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo,
hatte das glück bei der prostatakrebs sprechstunde der AZ-Mainz einen arzt zu erreichen.
nach schilderung des bisherigen ablaufs war der dr. der meinung man sollte um das Testosteron noch abzusenken noch mal einen medikamentenwechsel durchführen.
eventuell auch dreifachblockade.
auch die orchektomie käme in betracht,das wäre keine grosse aktion.
solche fälle wie bei mir wären selten.
vieleicht bin ich ja doch ein ausserirdischer ,wer weiss das schon ??
morgen beim  urologen wirds zum thema.
der heidelberger urologe hat noch nicht geantwortet.

gruss
adam

----------


## Georg_

Eine Zweifachblockade mit Bicalutamid hast Du ja bisher nicht akzeptiert. Eine Dreifachblockade wäre dann Bicalutamid + Dutasterid.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo ,
habe mal was über die Latitude Studie gelesen ,
scheint sinnvoll zu sein , aber ob das die LKK bezahlt ?
oder ob der uro das anwenden möchte ?
mal schauen morgen 
gruss
adam

----------


## adam 60

[QUOTE=adam 60;113326]hallo,
hatte das glück bei der prostatakrebs sprechstunde der AZ-Mainz einen arzt zu erreichen.
nach schilderung des bisherigen ablaufs war der dr. der meinung man sollte um das Testosteron noch abzusenken noch mal einen medikamentenwechsel durchführen.
eventuell auch dreifachblockade.
auch die orchektomie käme in betracht,das wäre keine grosse aktion.
solche fälle wie bei mir wären selten.
vieleicht bin ich ja doch ein ausserirdischer ,wer weiss das schon ??
morgen beim  urologen wirds zum thema.

hallo heute den termin beim urologen gehabt,
habe einen medikamenten wechsel gemacht auf eligard.
das ist jetzt das vierte medikament,der urologe meinte,das wäre nicht üblich so was zu tun.
mein einwand dazu das testo und das PSA seien zu hoch liess er nicht gelten.
die werte seien gut.die werte unter den ersten drei medikamenten waren im schnitt gleich ( Testo 0,75 ng/ml--PSA 0,90 ng/ml. )
mal sehen ob das eligard noch was bewirkt.
zusätzlich zur ADT noch Bicalutamid würde man heute nicht mehr machen.
bei steigenden werten könnte man dann auf Abirateron gehen.zum jetzigen stand würde die krankenkasse nicht mitspielen.
also so schauts aus.
hoffe mal das das eligard noch ein bisschen mehr wirkt.
es iss wie es ist-
und weiter gehts

gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich hoffe auch, dass Eligard besser wirkt, aber hol Dir doch bitte eine zweite Meinung in Heidelberg. Ich würde aber dort einen Termin machen und nicht eine Email senden. Meine Emails blieben oft unbeantwortet.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> hallo heute den termin beim urologen gehabt,
> habe einen medikamenten wechsel gemacht auf eligard.
> das ist jetzt das vierte medikament,der urologe meinte,das wäre nicht üblich so was zu tun.
> mein einwand dazu das testo und das PSA seien zu hoch liess er nicht gelten.
> die werte seien gut.die werte unter den ersten drei medikamenten waren im schnitt gleich ( Testo 0,75 ng/ml--PSA 0,90 ng/ml. )
> mal sehen ob das eligard noch was bewirkt.
> zusätzlich zur ADT noch Bicalutamid würde man heute nicht mehr machen.
> ....


Hallo Adam,

deine Werte sind nicht so, dass man jetzt gleich in Panik ausbrechen müsste, aber wenn dein Urologe dir gegenüber von guten Werten spricht, weiß ich nicht so richtig, was er damit bezweckt. 

Will er dich einfach erstmal nur beruhigen? 

Oder sieht er es generell nicht so eng mit dem bei einer ADT angestrebten Kastrationsniveau von < 0,5 ng/ml 
besser 0,2 ng/ml für's Testosteron?

Warum jetzt die Eligard-Spritze??? 
Du hast doch mit Leuprone Hexal schon früher den Wirkstoff Leuprorelin erhalten und dieser hatte sich ja als unzureichend wirksam erwiesen - ebenso wie Triptorelin, welches du mit der Pamorelin-Injektion erhalten hast.

Nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis wären bei einem Medikamentenwechsel jetzt eigentlich eher die noch nicht eingesetzten verbliebenen Wirkstoffe Buserelin (Medikamentenname Profact) oder Goserelin (Medikamentenname Zoladex) gefragt gewesen. 

Das Ganze schreit nach einer Zweitmeinung!

Gruß
Roland

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> deine Werte sind nicht so, dass man jetzt gleich in Panik ausbrechen müsste, aber wenn dein Urologe dir gegenüber von guten Werten spricht, weiß ich nicht so richtig, was er damit bezweckt. 
> 
> Will er dich einfach erstmal nur beruhigen? 
> 
> Oder sieht er es generell nicht so eng mit dem bei einer ADT angestrebten Kastrationsniveau von < 0,5 ng/ml 
> besser 0,2 ng/ml für's Testosteron?
> 
> ...


Hallo Roland,
also die werte sind ja über kastrationsniveo,
er hatte mich gefragt was er denn jetzt aufschreiben soll,da war ich nicht wach genug um auf das buserelin oder goserelin zu kommen.
hätte dich mitnehmen sollen oder ?
mainz ist immer eine reise wert.
jetzt ist es so die 3 monatsspritze ist drin.
werde in einem monat messen und direkt nach dem ergebnis einen termin in der urologie heidelberg zu bekommen.
danke nochmal für die Meinungen
das allgemein befinden iss gut,
was mir besonders geholfen hat waren die drei wochen in lanzarote ,viel laufen ,sechs kilo weniger durch den sport und die ernährungsumstellung.
die ADT macht dem Körper zu schaffen.

gruss
Adam

----------


## rolando

> ... er hatte mich gefragt was er denn jetzt aufschreiben soll,da war ich nicht wach genug um auf das buserelin oder goserelin zu kommen.
> hätte dich mitnehmen sollen oder ?
> mainz ist immer eine reise wert.
> jetzt ist es so die 3 monatsspritze ist drin.
> werde in einem monat messen und direkt nach dem ergebnis einen termin in der urologie heidelberg zu bekommen.
> danke nochmal für die Meinungen
> das allgemein befinden iss gut,
> was mir besonders geholfen hat waren die drei wochen in lanzarote ,viel laufen ,sechs kilo weniger durch den sport und die ernährungsumstellung.
> die ADT macht dem Körper zu schaffen.


Ja, das stimmt - war schon in Mainz und es hat mir gut gefallen.
Was deinen Uro-Doc anbelangt, finde ich es schon bemerkenswert, wenn er dir in der vorliegenden Situation die Wahl des einzusetzenden Medikaments überlässt und sich offenbar nicht daran stört, dass mit dem ausgewählten Eligard der bei dir bereits nicht hinreichend taugliche Wirkstoff Leuprorelin erneut zum Einsatz kommt. 

Du hattest mal in einem früheren Beitrag die Befürchtung geäussert, deinem Urologen könnten durch die an ihn herangetragen Fragen/Forderungen/Einwendungen/Wünsche hinsichtlich deiner unbefriedigenden ADT-Situation noch die letzten Haare rausfallen.

Ehrlich gesagt, nach deiner Schilderung des letzten Arztbesuchs glaube ich das eher nicht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Im Winterhalbjahr ab und zu in wärmere Regionen zu reisen tut auch mir immer wieder gut - Sonne tanken, Sport treiben (Schwimmen/Laufen/Wandern) und die Meeresluft haben mich bisher ohne Erkältung und grippalen Infekt durch die kalte Jahreszeit gebracht - und die Stimmung hat's auch gehoben.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,

jetzt ist es so die 3 monatsspritze ist drin.das war am 6.2.19 ( Eligard )
werde in einem monat messen und direkt nach dem ergebnis einen termin in der urologie heidelberg zu bekommen.

neuste PSA Messung 29.3.19,leider nicht so toll.
*PSA = 2,06 ng/ml und Testo 0,81 ng/ml

*hab nächste Woche Termin zur Besprechung im NCT-Heidelberg,mal sehen ?

kann hier im Forum noch mal jemand was dazu beitragen ?
wäre gut noch ein paar Meinungen dazu zu haben.
leicht down mal wieder

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

drucke Dein Profil aus und nehme es zur Besprechung mit. Der Arzt muss sehen, welche Medikamente Du bisher bekommen hast und wie diese gewirkt haben.

Ich stimme Roland zu, statt Eligard hätte man Goserelin nehmen sollen. Dass Degarelix nicht wirkt kann ich mir nicht erklären.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,

*drucke Dein Profil aus und nehme es zur Besprechung mit. Der Arzt muss  sehen, welche Medikamente Du bisher bekommen hast und wie diese gewirkt  haben.

Ich stimme Roland zu, statt Eligard hätte man Goserelin nehmen sollen. Dass Degarelix nicht wirkt kann ich mir nicht erklären.
ja man hätte Goserelin nehmen sollen,dann wäre man durch mit allen Medikamenten oder ?

*hatte diesen Verlauf mit den verschiedenen Medikamenten inclusive den daraus resultierenden Messergebnissen an die Urologie in Heidelberg geschickt.
die haben mich jetzt an das NCT weitergeleitet,hatte dort ja schon 3 PSMA PET CT gemacht in den vorherigen Jahren.
mal schauen was die mit mir anstellen wollen.

sonst alles klar ???

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass ein Wechsel von Lupron/Eligard zu Goserelin einen PSA Abfall bewirken kann, der Wechsel von Goserelin zu Lupron kaum. Daher hätte ich mir von dem Wechsel zu Goserelin etwas versprochen.

Aber Heidelberg dürfte eine qualifizierte Meinung haben. Vielleicht empfehlen sie, Abiraterone zu ergänzen.

Gruss

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,

*ja das mit dem goserelin hätte man noch mal probieren können.
*
Abiraretone hätte ich mal probiert ,
der Uro meinte noch nicht , sonst gibts Problem mit der Krankenkasse , wegen den Kosten,das kostet wohl ca 4000 Euro pro Monat.
wenn die KK nicht die Kosten übernimmt,müsste ich mein Sparschwein schlachten.

als nächstes ist die Meinung aus Heidelberg gefragt,dann sehen wir weiter....
am 18.2.2009 war die Prostatakrebs Operation,10 Jahre bin ich dabei,
jetzt gehts ans eingemachte oder ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Im Moment schlägt die Hormontherapie nicht so an wie erwartet. Daher sehe ich das Eingemachte noch nicht, ich weiß den Ausdurck aber auch nicht konkret einzuordnen.

Unklar ist, ob sich eventuell Resistenz gerade entwickelt. Wenn ja, würde die Kasse Abiraterone in jedem Fall übernehmen. Ansonsten muss man es auch noch nicht nehmen.

Ich selbst würde versuchen, die Metastasen mit einer PSMA Lu177 Therapie zu bekämpfen. Dadurch kann der PSA Wert erstmal wieder fallen. In Deinem Stadium ist es aber schwer, diese Therapie zu bekommen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,

das mit dem eingemachten ist ja eine Redewendung,die nicht so richtig zutrifft.
so genau ist die auch nicht festzulegen.

die Resistenz das weiss man noch nicht genau,seit 6-2-19 ist das 3 Monatsdepot Eligard drin.
werde wohl noch eine Messung machen in einem Monat.
laut Dr.Limbach Rechner ist die PSA Verdoppelungszeit bei ca 50 Tagen.

der nächste Schritt ist erst mal nächste Woche ,NCT Heidelberg zur Beratung.

rosig siehts erst mal nicht aus

Gruss

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Vom 16.07.2018 an gerechnet sind es 195 Tage Verdopplungszeit. Während einer Hormontherapie sollte der PSA Wert aber gar nicht steigen.

Die Definition von Resistenz hatte ich in diesem Beitrag angegeben. Voraussetzung ist ein Testosteronwert unter 50 ng/dl. Aber dann könnte man Dich ja nie als resistent einstufen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,

*Vom 16.07.2018 an gerechnet sind es 195 Tage Verdopplungszeit. Während  einer Hormontherapie sollte der PSA Wert aber gar nicht steigen.

*das ist ja richtig so,ich hab die Zeit vom 31.1.19  bis 29.3.19 genommen.
das Problem ist halt die Testosteronabsenku*n*g,funktioniert halt nicht richtig*.
*was soll ich noch schreiben ? hier ist man wohl auch ratlos.
was die im NCT vorschlagen kann man wohl nur spekulieren ?
Abiraterone,Chemo,RLT,vieleicht noch mal PSMA PET CT ?*

niemand weiss nix

Gruss
Adam
*

----------


## LowRoad

> ...hier ist man wohl auch ratlos.
> *niemand weiss nix*


*Adam,*
das finde ich jetzt etwas unfair!

Es sollte doch wohl allen Beteiligten klar sein, dass, wenn man eine ADT beginnt, ein Testosteronwert <0.2ng/ml ein wichtiges therapeutisches Ziel ist. Deshalb sollte der Testosteronwert immer mit beobachtet werden, zumindest anfänglich. Sinkt er nicht wie gewünscht, kann das Medikament gewechselt werden, oder man könnte auf GnRH Antagonisten ausweichen. Hilft auch das nicht, könnte man eine Orchiektomie oder eine ADT mit Hochdosis Östrogenpflastern diskutieren. Als letzte Option wäre dann auch noch Abiraterone anzudenken, um den Testosteronwert abzusenken.

Wie so oft, wird einem das nicht zugetragen, man müsste sich selbst kümmern  und das ist wohl das Problem hier, oder?

----------


## adam 60

*das finde ich jetzt etwas unfair!
*
Es sollte doch wohl allen Beteiligten klar sein, dass, wenn man eine ADT beginnt, ein Testosteronwert <0.2ng/ml ein wichtiges therapeutisches Ziel ist. Deshalb sollte der Testosteronwert immer mit beobachtet werden, zumindest anfänglich. Sinkt er nicht wie gewünscht, kann das Medikament gewechselt werden, oder man könnte auf GnRH Antagonisten ausweichen. Hilft auch das nicht, könnte man eine Orchiektomie oder eine ADT mit Hochdosis Östrogenpflastern diskutieren. Als letzte Option wäre dann auch noch Abiraterone anzudenken, um den Testosteronwert abzusenken.

Wie so oft, wird einem das nicht zugetragen, man müsste sich selbst kümmern  und das ist wohl das Problem hier, oder?[/QUOTE]

Gude Andy,

Ne,Ne,Ne,unfair sollte es nicht sein.

@Wie so oft, wird einem das nicht zugetragen, man müsste sich selbst kümmern  und das ist wohl das Problem hier, oder?

das mit dem TESTO WERT wurd ja oft genug angesprochen,hier im Forum und auch beim Uro,
der sich auch hätte mehr reinhängen sollen. der ist ja der Spezialist oder ? (darf man das schreiben ? )
aber dieser spezielle Fall kommt wohl so oft nicht vor,deshalb kann man wohl nur wenig Hilfestellung geben.

@man könnte auf GnRH Antagonisten ausweichen.

@man könnte man eine Orchiektomie oder eine ADT mit Hochdosis Östrogenpflastern diskutieren.

 @man könnte eine Orchiektomie oder eine ADT mit Hochdosis Östrogenpflastern diskutieren.

*Andy das iss doch schon mal was,Danke sehr.
*
schönes Wochenende für Alle

Gruss

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
das war doppelt (das Handling mit dem PC iss auch nicht so meins )

@man könnte eine Orchiektomie oder eine ADT mit Hochdosis Östrogenpflastern diskutieren

@man könnte auf GnRH Antagonisten ausweichen.
 @Als letzte Option wäre dann auch noch Abiraterone anzudenken, um den Testosteronwert abzusenken.

ja da bin ich mal gespannt was mich erwartet beim NCT in Heidelberg



also,bis demnächst

Gruss

Adam

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Adam,

Kleine Klarstellung:
"@man könnte auf GnRH Antagonisten ausweichen."

hast Du schon mit Degeralix (Firmagon) erfolglos probiert.

Tritus

----------


## tritus59

Ok, was jetzt kommt ist erst mal eine Spekulation, keine Ahnung ob da was dran sein könnte.

Beobachtung: 
Adam hat über viele (min. 4) Jahre  eine Bica Monotherapie durchgeführt, was den PSA Wert tief hielt.
Während dieser Zeit hat sich jeweils die Testosteronkonzentration deutlich erhöht und in der Bica freien Zeit wieder gesenkt.

Dadurch optimierten alle testosteronproduzierenden Zellen die Produktion von Testosteron.
Jetzt kommt Jahre später ein GnRH Analogon oder ein GnRH Antagonist und reduziert die Signalstoffe, welche die Testosteronproduktion wieder blockieren sollten.

Aber zu spät ? Ich wüsste gerne mehr Beispiele über die Wirksamkeit von GnRH Analogon auf den Testosteron Wert nach 4 Jahre dauernder Bica Monotherapie.
Gibt es das ? LowRoad möge entschuldigen, falls ich das noch nicht im Forum entdeckt haben sollte.

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Das ist schon eine Spekulation: "Dadurch optimierten alle testosteronproduzierenden Zellen die Produktion von Testosteron". Eine Resistenzbildung wird immer durch Veränderungen am Androgenrezeptor erklärt, nicht durch Optimierung testosteronproduzierender Zellen. Es sei denn, man betrachtet die Testosteronproduktion durch die Tumorzellen selbst. Diese tritt aber auch bei GnRH Analoga auf.

Es kann sein, dass sich bei Adam eine Resistenz bildet. Dazu kann die lange Bicalutamid-Therapie beigetragen haben aber sicher auch die unzureichende Testosteronabsenkung durch GnRH Analoga. Aber hoffen mir mal, dass sich noch keine Resistenz bildet und der Arzt in Heidelberg einen guten Vorschlag macht. Aber vielleicht sehen wir den Vorschlag ja hier im Forum wieder kritisch  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## tritus59

Zumindest eine Bicalutamid Resistenz war im März 2017 zu beobachten, das PSA stieg trotz 150 mg Bica und auch nach dem Absetzen weiter (also kein Withdrawal Syndrom). Die Begründung für meine Spekulation ist zu naiv. Da kenne ich mich in all den Signalwegen zu wenig aus.

Deshalb erst mal eine Frage für die Experten.
Könnte eine vorhandene Bicalutamid Resistenz die Absenkung des Testosteronspiegel durch ein GnRH Analogon (oder auch Antagonist) negativ beeinflussen ? Oder hat jemand anders schon eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht ?

Und was besonders für Adam relevanter ist, was wären dann die besten nachfolgenden Behandlungen. Aber in dieser Frage ist man sicher bei den Heidelberger Profis bestens aufgehoben.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,



> Adam hat über viele (min. 4) Jahre  eine Bica Monotherapie durchgeführt, was den PSA Wert tief hielt.


@Tritus@ die Bica Therphie war von  1.8.13 bis 9.3.14 Bicalutamid 50 pro Tag  über 7 Monate und von 18.2.15 bis 9.3.17 über 24 Monate also ca 2,5 Jahre.
wobei die Resistenz beziehungsweise PSA Anstieg schon nach 1,5 Jahren wieder einsetzte.
festzustellen ist das alle Therapien die gemacht wurden einen kurzen Erfolg hatten ca 1 Jahr.

das einzige was am besten abgeschnitten hat war die Logenbestrahlung nach OP von 0,413 ng/ml auf 0,013 ng/ml.

also ich spekuliere auf einen Eingriff oder eine Strahlentheraphie.

ist halt alles Ungewiss,wahrscheinlich werden auch noch mal Bilder gemacht.

das schlimmste wäre Chemo für mich.

man wird sehen,vieleicht.........

Gruss

Adam

*Ad meliorem*

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal




> hab nächste Woche Termin zur Besprechung im NCT-Heidelberg,mal sehen ?


das war ein Telefon Vorabtermin,
es wurden angefordert :
Aktueller Arztbrief des Behandlers,
-Pathologischer Befund-

die Frage dazu, müssten die denn nicht alles schon haben ?
war ja dort schon in Behandlung: 
Bestrahlung Lymphknoten,PSMA PET CT 3X;
angeboten wurde ja auch Lymphknotenektomie. (hab mich für Hormontheraphie entschieden )
da sollte doch schon alles in der Akte drin sein oder ?

den Pathologischen Befund hab ich gefunden,allerdings den von der Biopsie vor der OP.
der Befund nach der Op den hab ich nicht,hat den der Urologe ?

soviel bis jetzt

Gruss

Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo,noch was dazu,




> das war ein Telefon Vorabtermin,


zu einer erneuten evtl. Bildgebung unter Hormontheraphie ?
ist wohl nicht so sinnvoll oder ?

quae erit finis
oder auch nicht...
Gruss
Adam

----------


## MartinWK

Das Krankenhaus hat die Patholgie beauftragt, also haben die mit Sicherheit eine Kopie.
Man kann immer nur wieder betonen, wie wichtig es ist, alle (alle!) Unterlagen selbst zu sammeln und in einer Mappe zu den Terminen mitzubringen bzw. vorab zuzumailen.
...auch wenn der Arzt dann nur flüchtig auf das letzte Blatt guckt.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Martin,




> Das Krankenhaus hat die Patholgie beauftragt, also haben die mit Sicherheit eine Kopie.


die Kopie hat der Urologe auch oder ?
die kann ich mir dann dort abholen,oder doch in der Klinik ?

gruss

Adam

----------


## MartinWK

Ich kann das nicht bei deinem Uriologen erfragen, das mußt du tun

----------


## adam 60

> Ich kann das nicht bei deinem Uriologen erfragen, das mußt du tun


Danke,werd mich bemühen,

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

â


> Ok, was jetzt kommt ist erst mal eine Spekulation, keine Ahnung ob da was dran sein könnte.
> 
> Beobachtung: 
> Adam hat über viele (min. 4) Jahre  eine Bica Monotherapie durchgeführt, was den PSA Wert tief hielt.
> Während dieser Zeit hat sich jeweils die Testosteronkonzentration deutlich erhöht und in der Bica freien Zeit wieder gesenkt.
> 
> Dadurch optimierten alle testosteronproduzierenden Zellen die Produktion von Testosteron.
> Jetzt kommt Jahre später ein GnRH Analogon oder ein GnRH Antagonist und reduziert die Signalstoffe, welche die Testosteronproduktion wieder blockieren sollten.
> 
> ...


Hallo Adam, hallo Tritus,

gestern konnte ich mit meinem Urologen darüber, Prof. S darüber sprechen.

Er glaubt es nicht, und ich auch nicht.
Glauben ist aber nicht wissen.
Er meinte nur, dann müssten ja alle seine Patienten die eine Mono ADT unter Bicalutamid durchführen, später Probleme mit dem Testosteronspiegel haben.

Also, - keine Panik lieber Adam.
Gruss von Brigitte, die gestern mit war.
Auch wir hatten uns gedanken darüber gemacht, weil ich die Pillen (50 mg) seit fast 3/4 Jahr nehme.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,


zu einer erneuten evtl. Bildgebung unter Hormontheraphie ?
ist wohl nicht so sinnvoll oder ?
weiteres vorgehen ?

letzte Eligard 3 Monatsspritze bekommen am 6.2.19  (bei PSA0,91 ng/ml und Testo 0,79 ng/ml.)
Messung jetzt am 7.5.19   (PSA 3,25 ng/ml und Testo 0,74 ng/ml )

Gespräch dazu beim Urologen :
er meinte wir müssen die Theraphie fortführen das wäre Leitliniengerecht.
ich meinte ,können wir ein anderes Präparat nehmen als Einmonatsdepot um zu sehen ob das besser ist.
das wurde dann abgelehnt,er würde mir nur ein dreimonatsdepot geben.
hab ich dann abgelehnt da meine Verdoppelungszeit genau so ist als würde ich keine Spritze haben.

es wurde noch ein Protokoll gemacht für die Klinik in Heidelberg,wo ich dann nächste Woche aufschlagen werde.
dazu die Empfehlung der weiteren Theraphieabfolgen.

Die GnRH-Gabe ist fortzuführen.es wird ein aktuelles Staging empfohlen.
dann sekundäre Hormonmanipulation mit Zytiga/Prednison.
alternativ könnte auch eine Chemo mit Docetaxel gemacht werden. 

die Begeisterung für das Ausfüllen des Protokolls für Heidelberg und mein Einwand gegen die dreimonatsspritze war nicht gross.
Auweia,auweia
zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist das Depot abgelaufen.
hoffe auf den Termin nächste Woche. 

mir fällt nix mehr ein

allen ein schönes Wochenende

Gruss

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam, mich hat auch schon ein Urologe rausgeschmissen. Wenn man als Patient seine eigene Meinung hat, muss man damit leben. Aber der Urologe müsste doch auch von sich aus auf den zu hohen Testosteron-Wert reagieren, ich verstehe das nicht. Die Hormontherapie kannst Du auch bei einem Onkologen machen, vielleicht ist das eine Alternative.

Die Depotspritzen wirken noch einige Wochen über die drei Monate hinaus, mach Dir keine Sorgen darum.

----------


## Stefan1

> Die Depotspritzen wirken noch einige Wochen über die drei Monate hinaus, mach Dir keine Sorgen darum.


Moins Adam,
mein Urologe hat mir auch gesagt, bei der Depotspritze hat man noch 2 Wochen " luft "

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,




> Testosteron wird beim Mann zu 95% in den Hoden und zu 5% in der Nebennierenrinde gebildet.


diesesTestosteron was sostwo produziert wird kann wohl nicht durch die Spritze oder Hodenentfernung abgesenkt werden.
vieleicht bringt das Zytiga etwas.??
als Vermutung mal : es war wohl noch genug da als Nahrung für die Krebszellen.




> Adam, mich hat auch schon ein Urologe rausgeschmissen.


war auch kurz davor, auweia 
ich könnte mir wenn ich es mir überlegen würde die Dreimonatsspritze bei Ihm geben lassen.

mal schauen,ein paar Pfeile gibts wohl noch

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Zytiga reduziert die Hormonproduktion auch in der Nebennierenrinde. Aber warte doch erstmal das Gespräch in Heidelberg ab.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Zum Thema Testosteron mal ein älterer thread mit Hinweisen auch von Dr. Douwes. Der thread zeigt auf, was damals schon spannend war:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6231#post16231

----------


## adam 60

> Zum Thema Testosteron mal ein älterer thread mit Hinweisen auch von Dr.   Douwes. Der thread zeigt auf, was damals schon spannend war:


Hallo,

hab mal durchgelesen,iss wohl schwierig man kam damals schon nicht weiter.

mich betreffend muss wohl das Testo noch nach unten,
vieleicht bin ich ja auch schon ressistent ?

quis novit quid ?

regnerischen Gruß

Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> mich betreffend muss wohl das Testo noch nach unten


Für die laufende resp. begonnene Therapie ist das wohl wünschenswert!

Die nachfolgenden Links bestätigen allerdings irgendwie indirekt das Gegenteil. Ich selbst möchte nie mehr versuchen, meinen Testo-Wert wieder nach unten zu bekommen!  

https://www.porst-hamburg.de/speziel...stosteron.html

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...estosteron.pdf

http://ediss.sub.uni-hamburg.de/voll...ssertation.pdf




> vieleicht bin ich ja auch schon ressistent ?


Nicht Du, aber Dein Tumor. Und das wäre eine neue Situation. Viel Glück oder besser Erfolg dann.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn das Testosteron nicht unter 50 ng/dl fällt, so deutet das nicht auf eine Kastrationsresistenz hin. Vielmehr wird diese durch einen steigenden PSA Wert erkannt. Die Definition setzt voraus, das der PSA Wert steigt, obwohl das Testosteron unter 50 ng/dl liegt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom wird in erster Linie definiert durch einen dreimalig nachgewiesenen PSA-Anstieg im wöchentlichen Abstand trotz im Kastrationsbereich gelegener Testosteronserumspiegel.


Ein kurz gefasster Auszug aus:

https://www.meineprostata.at/erkrank...hormontherapie

----------


## tritus59

Zitat Unverwüstlicher bezüglich Testosteron Level:

_"Die nachfolgenden Links bestätigen allerdings irgendwie indirekt das Gegenteil. Ich selbst möchte nie mehr versuchen, meinen Testo-Wert wieder nach unten zu bekommen! "_


Nein, nein, nicht das Gegenteil. Aber es ist bekannt, dass ein relativ hoher Testosteronlevel, während man noch gesund ist, eher vorbeugend für Prostatkrebs ist. Dass ein höherer Level bei Diagnose ein prognostisch günstiger Faktor für das Ansprechen auf eine ADT ist, wusste ich auch noch nicht. Aber das Ziel jeder ADT (und eine ADT ist immer noch Grundlage jeder Therapie beim (poly)-metastasierten PCa) gilt es immer noch, den Testosteronlevel auf < 0.2 ng/mL zu bekommen. 

Tritus

----------


## adam 60

> Die GnRH-Gabe ist fortzuführen.es wird ein aktuelles Staging empfohlen.


Hallo,
zu meinem Termin ist eine neue Bildgebung vorzulegen.
ein *CT Thorax und Abdomen* ist ausreichend.
habe mich drum bemüht ,Termin in 3 Wochen erst.( die sind alle voll bis zum Anschlag)
danach dann ,wenn das vorhanden ist weiteres vorgehen.
schneller gehts halt nicht,leider.
müsste mir jetzt dann doch eine Hormonspritze setzen lassen.
was soll ich denn jetzt nehmen ? hab ja schon einige Präparate durch. oder soll ich einfach warten noch die 3 Wochen?
die PSA Verdoppelungszeit war ja genau so als würde ich keine Spritze haben. oder soll ichs einfach lassen ?
schwierig isses

quis novit quid ?
(wer weiß was ?)

Gruss

Adam

----------


## adam 60

> was soll ich denn jetzt nehmen ? hab ja schon einige Präparate durch.


habe Leuprone,Pamorelin,Firmagon und Eligard schon gehabt.
Das Testosteron war im Schnitt immer bei 0,80 ng/ml. PSA ist am steigen im Moment bei 3,25 ng/ml

was machen ?

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich würde zu dem Termin ohne CT Thorax und Abdomen erscheinen. Sag einfach, das hätte nicht mehr geklappt und Du würdest das nachreichen. Die Sekretärin arbeitet wohl ihre Checkliste ab, ob der Arzt dies im Gespräch wirklich braucht, glaube ich nicht. Dein letztes PSMA PET/CT kannst Du ja mitbringen. Es geht bei dieser Bildgebung ja nur darum, ob Metastasen da sind oder nicht. Deine Frage ist doch, was Du tun sollst um das Testosteron in den Kastrationsbereich zu bringen.

Wenn Du Dir eine Spritze geben lassen willst, ich weiß nicht mehr was Du schon hattest und was nicht. Hier sind die vier Alternativen, nimm den Wirkstoff, den Du noch nicht hattest:

Wirkstoff Leuprorelin: Enantone®,   Trenantone®,  Eligard® 
Wirkstoff Goserelin: Zoladex® 
Wirkstoff Triptorelin: Decapeptyl®,  Pamorelin® 
Wirkstoff Buserelin: Profact®, Metrelef®, Suprecor®, Suprefact®

Das habe ich aus dem Basiswissen übernommen. Firmagon/Degarelix hattest Du ja schon.

Georg

P.S. Ich lese gerade, dass Du Goserelin und Buserelin noch nicht hattest. Dann würde ich zuerst Goserelin vorschlagen, Handelsname Zoladex.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Dann würde ich zuerst Goserelin vorschlagen, Handelsname Zoladex.


Das hatte ich vor 18 Jahren bei der DHB eingesetzt. Ob es der Auslöser der ersten Schwankschwindelattacke war, ist ungeklärt. Konrad hatte es überhaupt nicht vertragen, ihm würde übel davon. 

Aber die Menschen reagieren eher sehr unterschiedlich. Vielleicht hilfts dem noch unschlüssigen Adam. Alles Gute.

Vielleicht den folgenden Link noch einmal aufmerksam lesen: https://www.viomedo.de/prostatakrebs...takrebs#102861

----------


## Georg_

Wenn Adam die Nebenwirkungen von Eligard, Pamorelin und Degarelix kennt, wird Goserelin in nicht mehr überraschen. Ich habe gelesen, wenn Eligard nicht wie erwartet wirkt, sollte man es mit Goserelin versuchen.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

bei mir wurde Goserelin - Zoladex seit April 2016 eingesetzt, ich habe das Zeug recht gut vertragen - ich weiß um die Probleme bei Konrad. Das Präparat (3 Monatswirkung) habe ich bis Dez. 2017 erhalten. Dann iADT - ich bin sehr überrascht und verwundert - bis heute ist der PSA Wert < 0,01. Ich glaube bei einem Gleason Score von 5+4 = 9 wird sich das ganz schnell ändern - da bin ich mir sicher! Bitte mein Profil ansehen.

Grüße

Dirk

NB: Über eines bin ich sehr verwundert, wenn nicht VERÄRGERT! Es gibt so gut wie keine Einträge im Profil! Kein SCHWEIN trägt sich ein, ich glaube ich bin das einzige kleine SCHWEIN!

----------


## Michi1

Dirk, ich habe einen Eintrag im Profil. Besser sieht man aber alles im Link unten.

----------


## uwes2403

> NB: Über eines bin ich sehr verwundert, wenn nicht VERÄRGERT! Es gibt so gut wie keine Einträge im Profil! Kein SCHWEIN trägt sich ein, ich glaube ich bin das einzige kleine SCHWEIN!


Gar nicht.....ich bin - in dieser Hinsicht - dann auch Schwein :-)

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Michi1 ist mit Trenantone zufrieden, weil er bislang keine Nebenwirkungen feststellen konnte. Alles Gute weiterhin!

Bitte aber der Vollstädigkeit halber zum Wirkstoff Leuprorelin noch die folgenden Links durchblättern:

http://www.kvhh.net/media/public/db/...aloga_2019.pdf

https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Leuprorelin













1

----------


## Michi1

Danke, Unverwüstlicher. Genaueres kann ich aber erst am 5.6 schreiben. Ob das Mittel gewirkt hat. Da habe ich den nächsten Termin beim URO.

----------


## adam 60

> Ich lese gerade, dass Du Goserelin und Buserelin noch nicht hattest.  Dann würde ich zuerst Goserelin vorschlagen, Handelsname Zoladex.


Moin,Moin,
so werde mir die Überweisung für das  *CT Thorax und Abdomen* Heute abholen.
und an die Radiologie leiten.
gleichzeitig mir dann die 3 Monatsspritze Zoladex setzen lassen.
mal sehen ob das noch was bewirkt.

Gruß

Adam

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Adam,

Konrad (Hvielemie) hatte geschrieben, dass er mit Zoladex große Probleme hatte. Wäre eine einmonatige Spritze nicht erstmal sinnvoll?

Grüße
Dirk

----------


## adam 60

> Konrad (Hvielemie) hatte geschrieben, dass er mit Zoladex große Probleme  hatte. Wäre eine einmonatige Spritze nicht erstmal sinnvoll?


ja der Konrad,
 hatte einen Tag vor seinem Tod noch mal mit Ihm gesprochen.
und von Ihm zu hören das am nächsten Tag für Ihn Schluss ist, also das war schon hart.
ich hab Ihn nur vier mal getroffen ,aber das mit Ihm ist mir doch sehr nah gegangen.

also hab ja schon vier verschiedene Mittel probiert,leider nicht so erfolgreich.
wollte auch eine Einmonatsspritze,hab ich aber nicht bekommen.
in Anbetracht dessen das ich alles ganz gut vertragen habe nehm ich halt die drei Monatsspritze.
Knochenzintigramm,und Ct-Thorax und Abdomen hab ich nächste Woche ,Termin steht.

Isetta,ist das ein Auto von Dir ?

weiter gehts

Gruß

Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

Dein Urologe hat Dir wahrscheinlich nicht die Gebrauchsinformation für das 3-Monats-Implantat Zoladex überlassen? Nachfolgend zum Nachlesen:

https://www.patienteninfo-service.de/a-z-liste/xyz/zoladexR-108-mg-fertigspritze-mit-sicherheitssystem-mit-implantat-zur-sc-injektion/

Nun denn, weiter gehts!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Es ist empfehlenswert, den Kalziumwert und auch Vitamin D 3 während der Zoladex-Therapie zu kontrollieren. Zometa wurde vor Jahren häufiger eingesetzt:

https://www.patienteninfo-service.de...usionsloesung/ 

Konrad hat das vehement abgelehnt, und auch ich bin ohne diese Vorsichtsmaßnahme damals klar gekommen.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Adam,

ganz nebenbei - das war mein erstes Auto. Eben die BMW Isetta 300. Die anderen Isetta-Freunde hatten "NUR" eine 250er, die hatte nur 12 PS meine hatte "13" PS.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## adam 60

> Dein Urologe hat Dir wahrscheinlich nicht die Gebrauchsinformation für  das 3-Monats-Implantat Zoladex überlassen? Nachfolgend zum Nachlesen:


Gude mein Lieber,
das ist wohl wahr,
die Beipackzettel der anderen Präparate lesen sich auch nicht besser,
die Vorteile des Einmonatsdepots liegen auf der Hand,gehts einem schlecht iss man in einem Monat durch.
ich bin dann mal Optimist in diesem Fall

so isses halt
Gruß

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> so werde mir die Überweisung für das  *CT Thorax und Abdomen* Heute abholen.
> und an die Radiologie leiten.
> gleichzeitig mir dann die 3 Monatsspritze Zoladex setzen lassen am 16.5.19. vertragen tu ich die Medikamente gut,wenig Nebenwirkungen.
> vieleicht liegt es auch daran das sich das Testosteron nicht weit genug absenkt ?
> mal sehen ob das Zoladex nochmal was bewirkt.



am 14.6.19 werde ich das PSA kontrollieren,vieleicht hat dieser Medikamentenwechsel mal was bewirkt.

das Knochenzintigramm und das Ct Torax und Abdomen habe ich auch hinter mir.
ohne Befund das Ganze.

den Termin in Heidelberg hab ich dann am 17.6.19

dazu den Hellseherwitz wo sich zwei treffen.
sagt der eine: was machst du morgen ? Antwort, mal sehen ,ho,ho

mal schauen dann

Gruß

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> das Knochenzintigramm und das Ct Torax und Abdomen habe ich auch hinter mir.
> ohne Befund das Ganze.


Bin jetzt seit geraumer zeit unter Hormontheraphie mit verschiedenen Medikamenten.
das PSA ist jetzt angestiegen auf 3,25 ng/ml---Testo 0,74 ng/ml

Knochenzinti und Ct Torax und Abdomen ist ohne Befund.

woher kommt das PSA ?
sind das dann evtl. lauter kleine LK Metas die das entwickeln,die man halt noch nicht sehen kann ?

vieleicht gibts eine Antwort hier dazu.

Termin in Heidelberg hab ich ja deswegen am 17.6.19

sonniges verlängertes Wochenende für Alle

Gruß

Adam

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Adam,

das ist durchaus möglich...siehe mein Profil.....da war auch ein PSMA PET CT ohne sichtbare Herde....das nächste dann mit. Nach meiner Kenntnis kann das PET i.d.R. nur Herde darstellen, die größer als 4 mm sind.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Uwe,




> 3.1. 2019 PSA 0,065, Testo 0,23 nach 6 Monaten Pamorelin, weiteres 6 Monatsdepot gesetzt.
> 3.4.2019 PSA 0,044 Testo 0,30 ng/ml


bei Dir wirkt es ja das Pamorelin,
bei mir gehts halt weiter mit PSA Anstieg, liegt wohl an dem erhöhten Testowert.

vieleicht gibt es ja dann Zytiga ?

mal schauen

Gruß

Adam

----------


## adam 60

> am 14.6.19 werde ich das PSA kontrollieren,vieleicht hat dieser Medikamentenwechsel mal was bewirkt.
> 
> das Knochenzintigramm und das Ct Torax und Abdomen habe ich auch hinter mir.
> ohne Befund das Ganze.
> 
> den Termin in Heidelberg hab ich dann am 17.6.19


Hallo mal,
melde mich mal wieder zu Situation,
Termin im NCT Heidelberg am 17.6.19
Stand der Dinge im Vorfeld

PSA Anstieg 14.6.19 auf PSA 4,33 ng/ml
Testosteron      "       "  0,8 ng/ml beim Hausarzt
im Nct wurde auch Testosteron abgenommen der Wert war 0,11 ng/ml--irgend was passt doch da nicht oder ?
hab eine mail an den Hausarzt geschickt zum Überprüfen der Werte-
05-2019 Knochenzintigrafie : unauffällig
06-2019 CT Th/Abd : Vereinzelte LK paraaortal,im kleinen Becken und inguinal.diese grenzwertig vergrössert und teils nodulär konfiguriert.Kein Anhalt für weitere Filiale.

ich geb das jetzt mal so weiter wie es in dem Bericht steht der Gestern ankam.

In der heutigen Untersuchung liegt der Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich 0,11,ng/ml.
in Zusammenschau der Befunde empfehlen wir bei steigendem PSA-Wert unter LHRH-Theraphie und CT-mphologisch sehr limitierter und isoliert lymphatischer Metastasierung das unten genannte Vorgehen

*Empfehlung*
im Falle der Bestätigung der aktuell vermuteten begrenzten lymphatischen Oligometastasiehrung kämme ggf. eine chirurgische Salvage-Lymphadenektomie in Betracht.
vorher ist eine eine PSMA-PET-CT durchzuführen zum Ausschluss weiterer Tumormanifestationen.
Fortführung der LHRH-Theraphie in jedem Fall.
alternativ Theraphie mit Abirateron und Prendisolon

was tun ? den Schritt zur OP machen ?
Ciberknife hatte ich vergessen abzufragen.



Gruß

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

diese Testosteronmessungen sind mir auch unklar. Unter diesem Link fand ich diesen Hinweis: "Bei Beschwerden, die bei einem Testosteronmangel auftreten können, wird zunächst der Testosteronspiegel im Blut bestimmt. Dies muss in den Vormittagsstunden (7 bis 11 Uhr) geschehen, da der Testosteronspiegel einem Tagesrhythmus mit höheren Werten am Vormittag unterliegt."
Aber die Abweichung von 8 auf 0,11 kann ich auch nicht erklären. Es gibt natürlich unterschiedliche Maßeinheiten, so dass 8 ng/dl auch 0,08 ng/ml heißen kann. Dann passte das wieder. Siehe diesen Rechner. Jedenfalls scheint die Hormontherapie das Testosteron endlich gesenkt zu haben.

Was Du machen kannst, steht in der Empfehlung. Also erst ein PSMA PET/CT. Leider wird das wohl recht viele Lymphknotenmetastasen zeigen, dann findest Du Keinen der das operieren oder bestrahlen will. 

Was hast Du denn für einen BMI (Body Mass Index)?

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

Goselerin, also der Wirkstoff von Zoladex hat immerhin den Testowert dahin gebracht, wo er hin sollte. Ob der Hausarzt etwas nicht korrekt bei der Blutabnahme vornahm oder im Labor Meßfehler eintraten, bleibt sicher ungeklärt.

Auf der anderen Seite, wie im Profil ersichtlich, scheint mir das ständige Hin und Her mit der Dosierung von Bicalutamid (Casodex) unnötig gewesen und sich eher verwirrend darzustellen.

Vielleicht findest Du gelegentlich Zeit, insbesondere die PSA-Werte bei myprostate zu hinterlegen, damit man den chronologischen Ablauf und PSA-VZ mit einem Blick erkennen kann.

Mit Deinen 71 Jahren, und Du scheinst noch Kraft zu haben, würde ich der Empfehlung folgen.

Um die PSMA/PET/CT wirst Du dann wohl nicht herumkommen. In Mannheim könnte es auch eine PSMA/PET/MRT sein.

Alles Gute

Harald

----------


## adam 60

> Aber die Abweichung von 8 auf 0,11 kann ich auch nicht erklären. Es gibt  natürlich unterschiedliche Maßeinheiten, so dass 8 ng/dl auch 0,08  ng/ml heißen kann. Dann passte das wieder


sorry Georg,da hab ich mich vertan,sollte heissen 80 ng/dl = 0,80 ng/ml
die Messung im NCT war um 14 Uhr , meine sonstigen Messungen waren immer um 9 Uhr Morgens. sollte das so viel an Schwankung haben ?
werde Mitte Juli noch mal PSA und Testo machen um zu sehen wie das Testo und das PSA sich weiter entwickelt.
wenn es so weiter geht mit dem PSA dann werde ich doch noch mal gucken lassen als letzte Möglichkeit.vieleicht  ist ja dann bei höherem PSA mehr sichtbar und evtl. behandelbar.
wie sieht das Ganze denn in einem PSMA PET MRT aus ?

soviel mal von mir dazu

Georg ,danke für Deine Interessante Arbeit die Du dir gemacht hast,Respekt

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich glaube nicht, dass das Testosteron im Tagesverlauf so stark schwankt. Man sollte annehmen, dass das Labor in Heidelberg den richtigen Wert ermitteln kann. Kannst Du beim nächsten Mal in der Ambulanz des nächsten Krankenhauses die PSA und Testosteronmessung machen lassen? Mal sehen, was die ermitteln.

Das PSMA PET/MRT unterscheidet sich nicht viel vom PSMA PET/CT, nur sind bei mir im Bericht dann weniger "Zweifelsfälle" erwähnt.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Goselerin, also der Wirkstoff von Zoladex hat immerhin den Testowert  dahin gebracht, wo er hin sollte. Ob der Hausarzt etwas nicht korrekt  bei der Blutabnahme vornahm oder im Labor Meßfehler eintraten, bleibt  sicher ungeklärt.


Hallo Harald,
ja das mit dem Testosteron ist so eine Sache bei mir.
ob es das Zoladex war ,man weiss es nicht.
vieleicht lag es auch an der Uhrzeit ,in Hdb. war es gegen 14 Uhr,sonst die Blutentnahme immer um 9 Uhr Morgens.
man weiss ja das diese Werte stark differieren halt von der Tageszeit der Abnahme abhängig.
bis Mitte des Monats werd ich es wissen.da ist dann die nächst Messung.
wenn das PSA dann weiter steigt,dann ist wohl resistenz eingetreten.
dann werd ich wohl das PSMA PET CT machen müssen um vieleicht lokal noch mal was zu machen.
das werden dann die Bilder zeigen.

was drauf wetten würde ich nicht.

beste Grüsse

Adam

----------


## adam 60

dann werd ich wohl das PSMA PET CT machen müssen um vieleicht lokal noch mal was zu machen.

Hallo an Alle,
Habe jetzt eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt in Heidelberg.
es wurde vorgeschlagen :
im Falle eine Bestätigung durch PSMA PET CT ,der aktuell vermuteten begrenzten lymphatischen  Oligometastasierung käme ggf. eine chirurgische Salvage Lymphadenektomie in Betracht.
Alternativ :
Empfehlung zum Beginn einer Therapie mit Abirateron+Prendisolon.
gleichzeitig Fortführung der LHRH Therapie.
nun ja ,so siehts aus.
PSA Aktuell 5,14 ng/ml --Testo 0,79 ng/ml bei meinem Labor.
durch den Wechsel auf Zoladex hat sich die PSA Verdoppelungszeit erhöht auf 250 Tage.
habe Heute den Termin beim Urologen für die nächste 3 Monatsspritze,werde dann wieder Zoladex nehmen.
mal gucken was er zu der Zweitmeinung aus Heidelberg meint.
ich selbst sehe es noch mal als einen Versuch die ganze Medikation noch mal nach hinten zu schieben.
die Martini Klinik führt PSMA - Radioguided surgery beim redizidivierten Prostatakarzinom durch. (nachlesen auf der Martiniklinikseite )
vieleicht falle ich da noch rein ??
ein wenig Glück braucht man halt auch,eben war der Schornsteinfeger hier, das könnte ja Glück bedeuten ?

erst mal das 
später mehr

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

man muss erstmal das Ergebnis des PSMA PET/CT abwarten und sehen wo die Metastasen sind. Dann kann man planen. Die Radioguided surgery ist natürlich besser als eine normale Lymphadenektomie. Ich selbst bevorzuge Cyberknife Bestrahlung statt Operation, das geht genausogut wie eine Lymphadenektomie ist aber eben ambulant.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Adam und Georg,

ein bissel Glück gehört immer dazu, aber ob es der Schornsteinfeger sein muss?
Mir schickt er nur Rechnungen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Adam, die Salvage Lymphadenektomie ( *ohne* Radioguided surgery) hatte damals bei mir 4 Std. gedauert. Sie war nur zum Teil erfolgreich. Erst die Bestrahlung scheint den Rest beseitigt zu haben.
https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...018_Maurer.pdf

Eine gezielte Cyberknife Bestrahlung wäre wohl von Anfang an die bessere Lösung, wenn die L-Knoten günstig liegen, und die Kostenfrage geklärt ist.

Mich wundert, dass bei dir die Hormonbehandlung nur kurzzeitig gewirkt hat.
Liegt es daran, dass die Erkrankung bereits 10 Jahre besteht, und du vorher einige Jahre Bicalutamid genommen hast?
Mir scheint fast, es ist bei einem Glasson 7 egal, welche Therapien eingeschlagen werden.
Wenn der Krebs sein Alter erreicht hat, helfen wohl nur noch neu entwickelte Behandlungsmethoden.
(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln)

Georg, ich lass früher oder später noch eine Bestrahlung machen.
Dazu später von mir, bei mir mehr.

Gruss
vom nachdenklichem
Hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin,Moin,




> Die Radioguided surgery ist natürlich besser als eine normale Lymphadenektomie. Ich selbst bevorzuge Cyberknife Bestrahlung statt Operation, das geht genausogut wie eine Lymphadenektomie ist aber eben ambulant.


Hab mir beim Urologen die 3 Monatsspritze Zoladex geben lassen,jetzt bei PSA-5,14 ng/ml.
Er stellt mir eine Bescheinigung aus für die Krankenkasse zur Notwendigkeit eine möglichen Therapieveränderung nach PSMA PET CT,wegen der Kostenübernahme.
ob es dann bezahlt würde ,da hatte der Uro seine Bedenken.
aber auch egal,würde es dann selbst zahlen.
werde dann in einem Monat nach nochmaliger Psa-kontrolle  das PSMA PET CT machen lassen.
dann mal schauen ???
geht noch was ,evtl.Cyberknife oder Radioguided surgery ?
wenn das nicht geht bleibt dann die Therapie mit Abirateron+Prendisolon.

sonniges Wochenend wünscht

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Gude Hartmut,




> *Adam, die Salvage Lymphadenektomie (* *ohne Radioguided surgery) hatte damals bei mir 4 Std. gedauert. Sie war nur zum Teil erfolgreich. Erst die Bestrahlung scheint den Rest beseitigt zu habe*


das ist die Option die bleiben könnte bei passenden Bildern dann.




> Eine gezielte Cyberknife Bestrahlung wäre wohl von Anfang an die bessere Lösung, wenn die L-Knoten günstig liegen, und die Kostenfrage geklärt ist.


wenn das möglich wäre würde ich es machen lassen. würde das notfalls auch selbst zahlen.




> Mich wundert, dass bei dir die Hormonbehandlung nur kurzzeitig gewirkt hat.


alle Behandlungen haben nur eine gewisse Zeit gewirkt leider,warum und wieso weiss ich nicht.
aber das Ende der Fahnenstange ist noch nicht erreicht.

mal schauen was noch kommt

Gruß

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> wenn das nicht geht bleibt dann die Therapie mit Abirateron+Prendisolon.


wollte mal nachfragen über die genannten Medikamente.
im Moment bin ich unter Zoladex ,was mich aber schon ein paar mal am Tag mit Hitze wallungen überfällt.
da kann es sein das ich nach 15 Minuten das T-shirt wechseln muss.
setzen die zwei Medikamente noch eins obendrauf ?
oder wie ist es da mit den Nebenwirkungen.
die Dauer der Wirksamkeit wäre auch von Interesse.
für Infos dankbar

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

lies bitte mal das aufmerksam:

https://www.patienteninfo-service.de/a-z-liste/xyz/zoladexR-108-mg-fertigspritze-mit-sicherheitssystem-mit-implantat-zur-sc-injektion/

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,





> Jegliche Herz- oder Gefäßerkrankungen, einschließlich Herzrhythmusstörungen (Arrhythmien), oder wenn Sie mit Arzneimitteln für diese Erkrankungen behandelt werden. Das Risiko für Herzrhythmusstörungen kann erhöht sein, wenn Zoladex angewendet wird.Anfänglich kommt es zu einem kurzfristigen Anstieg des männlichen Sexualhormons Testosteron. Dadurch können sich bestimmte Beschwerden, z. B. Knochenschmerzen, erschwertes Wasserlassen (aufgrund einer Harnwegsverlegung) oder Druckwirkung am Rückenmark, vorübergehend verstärken. In diesen Fällen sollte Ihr Arzt Sie im ersten Behandlungsmonat engmaschig überwachen und Sie gegebenenfalls entsprechend den Krankheitsanzeichen behandeln.
> Zu Beginn der Behandlung sollte Ihr Arzt die zusätzliche Gabe eines so genannten Gegenhormons (nichtsteroidales Antiandrogen) erwägen. Dadurch lassen sich die möglichen Folgeerscheinungen des anfänglichen Anstiegs des männlichen Sexualhormons vermindern.
> Eine Behandlung mit Zoladex 10,8 mg kann zur Abnahme der Knochendichte führen. Aus diesem Grund ist während einer Therapie mit Zoladex 10,8 mg ein erhöhtes Risiko für Knochenbrüche (Frakturen) nicht auszuschließen.
> Vorläufige Ergebnisse bei Männern deuten darauf hin, dass sich die Abnahme der Knochendichte reduzieren lässt, wenn Zoladex 10,8 mg zusammen mit Arzneimitteln angewendet wird, die normalerweise zur Behandlung der Osteoporose verwendet werden (Bisphosphonate). Besondere Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn bei Ihnen ein zusätzliches Risiko für Abnahme der Knochendichte und -stabilität (Osteoporose) besteht (z. B. chronischer Alkoholmissbrauch, Raucher, Langzeitbehandlung mit Arzneimitteln gegen Krämpfe [Antikonvulsiva] oder mit Kortikoiden, Auftreten von Osteoporose in der Familie).




liest sich gruselig ,das ist aber bei den anderen Präparaten nicht viel anders.
mit den Nebenwirkungen das geht ganz gut.
mit Knochendichte und Osteoporose muss ich beim Arzt mal nachfragen.

Danke Dir

Gruß

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, mein guter (mein gutster) Adam,

alle Medikamente lesen sich gruselig.
Eigentlich dürften wir den Beipackzettel gar nicht lesen, aber wir sollten es bei unseren Medikamenten lieber doch machen. Es ist ja keine Grippe-Tablette.

Mein Vorschlag: Las mal alle ½ Jahr ein EKG machen (kein Belastungs EKG, das normale reicht für uns).

Unter Ultraschall lässt sich auch am Herzen vieles rechtzeitig entdecken.
Ich habe einen Internisten, der beides macht.
Er kontrolliert gleichzeitig auch die Nierenabflusswege, Nierenlager, und den Durchfluss am Hals.
Ich wüsste allerdings nicht, wo der Doc an einer Giraffe sein Scanner ansetzen müsste.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Du siehst, solange es Hartmut mit Humor sieht, ist bei Dir alles nicht so schlimm.
Kontrollen müssen aber leider sein.
Ich hätte mir ab 50 Jahren auch ein besseres Leben, ohne Arztbesuche gewünscht.
Klappt leider nicht immer.

Depressionen gab es aber in unserer Familie trotzdem keine.
Wir würden diese mit einem guten Wein wegschwimmen lassen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Hat eigentlich in den letzten 16 Jahren, mit dem Boot in Alacant gut geklappt.

Hier im Norden ist es endlich einmal wieder etwas wärmer.
Wir genießen es.

Gruss
hartmut
auch von brigitte

----------


## adam 60

Gude mein Gutster,
das sind ja Roihessische Ausdrücke,




> Hat eigentlich in den letzten 16 Jahren, mit dem Boot in Alacant gut geklappt.


das Boot gibts das noch ?
bei mir geht alles soweit so gut,nach zwei Jahren ADT mit mässigem Erfolg,man ist schon etwas wacklig unterwegs.
man kann mit viel Sport entgegenwirken,was ich dann auch tun werde wenn die Saison vorbei ist.
der Antrag auf Kostenübername PSMA PET CT läuft,mit Empfehlungsschreiben vom Urologen und Uni Heidelberg.
ob es was nützt ,mal schauen.
nächste PSA Bestimmung am 16.9.19 dann sehen wir weiter.
erst mal 
Grüße aus Meenz

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,



> der Antrag auf Kostenübername PSMA PET CT läuft,mit Empfehlungsschreiben vom Urologen und Uni Heidelberg.


Ja das Schreiben der LKK kam Heute an bei mir.
das wurde mal abgelehnt mit der folgenden Begründung :
Die PSMA-PET - CT Untersuchung ist als neue Untersuchungs und Behandlungsmethode einzustufen.
nach der Entscheidung des Bundessozialgerichts zu neuen Untersuchungs und Behandlungsmethoden sind diese solange von der Abrechnung zu Lasten der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung ausgeschlossen,
bis der gemeinsame Bundesausschuß sie als zweckmäßig anerkannt und in die Richtlinie " Methoden vertragsärztlicher Versorgung aufgenommen hat.
Die PSMA_-PET-CT Untersuchung wurde durch den G-BA bewertet, sie darf nicht zu Lasten der gesetzlichen Krankenkassenerbracht werden.
so schaut's aus,
es kann Wiederspruch eingelegt werden.
muss mal beim Rechtsschutz nachschauen ob die das mit dem Wiederspruch abdecken.
ein eindeutiges Empfehlungsschreiben der Uni Heidelberg war beigefügt.
das Thema wurde ja schon behandelt,
vieleicht will sich noch mal jemand dazu äussern.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> es kann Wiederspruch eingelegt werden.
> muss mal beim Rechtsschutz nachschauen ob die das mit dem Wiederspruch abdecken.
> Adam


Moins Adam,

das tut mir leid . . .
ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch Widerspruch einlegen, wünsche Dir dafür natürlich Erfolg.

Habe ich ja Glück gehabt daß meine TK es bezahlt hat.

Habe ja am 26.9. Termin in Heidelberg, zwecks Begutachtung einer Cyberknife Bestrahlung,
man sagte mir heute am Tel. auch die Cyberknife Bestrahlung übernimmt die TK, dann bin ich ja wohl in der Richtigen KK.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Adam,

ich denke, da wird Dir wohl nur eine Rechtsanwältin/ Rechtsanwalt helfen können, die/der  den Widerspruch gut begründet.
Oft zahlen die Rechtsschutzversicherungen in Sozialsachen keine Vorverhandlungen.
Erst nach Klageerhebung werden die Rechtsanwaltskosten von der RS übernommen.

Mir wurden die Kosten des PETs, 1 Jahr nach Abschluss des Widerspruchverfahrens doch noch von der Krankenversicherung erstattet.
Nun geht es bei mir nur noch um die Erstattung meiner Auslagen.

Gemeint hat deine Kasse wohl dieses Urteil. Hier geht es aber um Dickdarmkrebs.
https://www.bsg.bund.de/SharedDocs/E...R_29_17_R.html
Die Gerichtsurteile sind aber dennoch oft Einzelentscheidungen.

Die Richtlinie Gemeinsamer Bundesausschuss ist auch nicht mehr aktuell.
https://www.g-ba.de/downloads/62-492...2017-06-07.pdf

Hier noch etwas zum lesen:



> Im Jahr 2008 haben einige gesetzliche Krankenkassen in Abstimmung mit dem Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss (G-BA, www.g-ba.de) beschlossen, die Kosten für eine ambulant durchgeführte PET/CT bei weiteren Tumorarten zu übernehmen. Zu diesen zählen ausgewählte Krankheitssituationen bei Patienten mit Lungenkrebs, Brustkrebs, Lymphdrüsenkrebs und Darmkrebs sowie eventuell bei wiederkehrendem *Prostatakrebs*. Die Kostenerstattung bleibt jedoch meist an ganz bestimmte Fragestellungen geknüpft. Zudem gilt dies auch nur für Untersuchungen, die in bestimmten zertifizierten PET/CT-Zentren in größeren deutschen Städten durchgeführt werden, die mit den Kassen einen entsprechenden Untersuchungsvertrag abgeschlossen haben.


Quelle: www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/untersuchung/pet-faq.php
© 2019 Krebsinformationsdienst, Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum

Musst schauen, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Oft dauert das Widerpruchverfahren sehr lange.
Bis eine gerichtl. Entscheidung getroffen wird, dauert es dann noch einmal 2 Jahr.
Die Kosten von 300 - 500  wirst du wohl erst einmal auslegen müssen.
Bitte berücksichtige aber, dass evtl. später ein weiteres PET benötigt wird.
Hier wäre dann bereits eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe für die Krankenversicherung geschaffen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

https://www.mta-dialog.de/artikel/bu...-genommen.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,





> ich denke, da wird Dir wohl nur eine Rechtsanwältin/ Rechtsanwalt helfen können, die/der den Widerspruch gut begründet.
> Oft zahlen die Rechtsschutzversicherungen in Sozialsachen keine Vorverhandlungen.
> Erst nach Klageerhebung werden die Rechtsanwaltskosten von der RS übernommen.
> 
> Mir wurden die Kosten des PETs, 1 Jahr nach Abschluss des Widerspruchverfahrens doch noch von der Krankenversicherung erstattet.
> Nun geht es bei mir nur noch um die Erstattung meiner Auslagen.


Also werde das PSMA PET CT auf alle Fälle jetzt veranlassen,die Kosten werde ich selbst übernehmen.
ob ich die Klage machen werde muss ich erst mal abklopfen.

das was mich stört an dem Ganzen ist halt folgendes.
um eventuell noch mal eine Theraphie Änderung zu haben ist es zwingend notwendig das PSMA PET zu machen.
das ist auch eindeutig aus den Schreiben von der Uni Heidelberg und von meinem Urologen dargestellt worden.
Wiso hat denn die Versicherung bei Dir dann doch bezahlt ?
Du hast ja auf das PSMA PET CT eine Lymphknotenentfernung durchführen lassen,mit mässigem Erfolg ,so hatte ich das gelesen.
dann hast Du mit BICA weitergemacht was ja noch hilft bei Dir. bist Du immer noch auf 50 mg ,oder hast Du die Dosis erhöht ?

wir werden sehen

erstmal alles Gute weiterhin

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

du solltest auf jeden Fall Widerspruch einlegen.
Das könntest du erst einmal selbst machen.
Dazu verweist du auf die Berichte der Uni Heidelberg und deines Urologen, die dringend ein PET zur Einschätzung eines Therapiewechsels, aufgrund des schlechten Ansprechens der jetzigen Therapie benötigen.
Nach zweimaliger Ablehnung des Widerspruchs lässt du später über einem Anwalt Klage erheben. Ab hier müsste die Rechtschutz greifen.

Denke daran, dass du in der Klinik darauf hinweist, dass du Selbstzahler bist.
Die Kosten für die PSMA PET CT Untersuchung sind dann günstiger.




> du hast ja auf das PSMA PET CT eine Lymphknotenentfernung durchführen lassen,mit mässigem Erfolg ,so hatte ich das gelesen.
> dann hast Du mit BICA weitergemacht was ja noch hilft bei Dir. bist Du immer noch auf 50 mg ,oder hast Du die Dosis erhöht ?


Ja, du hast eine bessere Chance auf Kostenübernahme, wenn danach eine Therapie erfolgt.
Ich hatte zwischendurch die Bicalutamid für 2 Monate auf 100 mg erhöht (s. Bericht auf myprostate.eu).
Seit 15.08.19 nehme ich wieder 50 mg.
Die nächste PSA Messung ist Mitte Dezember.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Gude Hartmut,




> Ich hatte zwischendurch die Bicalutamid für 2 Monate auf 100 mg erhöht (s. Bericht auf myprostate.eu).
> Seit 15.08.19 nehme ich wieder 50 mg.
> Die nächste PSA Messung ist Mitte Dezember.


ja so werd ich es dann auch machen,
hoffe mal das was lokal zu machen ist.
das Problem ist das die Testosteronabsenkung nicht richtig funktioniert. bei einem Testosteronwert von 81 ng/dl bin ich nicht im Kastrationsnbereich.
Du solltest mal dein Profil ergänzen,man kann nicht ersehen wie die Medikation angeschlagen hat.

aleee hopp dann

Gru?
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,

13.07.2018
3.41
12.07.18
Beginn mit Bicalutamid 50 mg. Zwischendurch für 2 Monate Erhöhung auf 100 mg








Das war Dein letzter Eintrag bei  my Prosti eu

vieleicht schaust Du noch mal nach,

Gruß

Adam
13.07.2018
3.41
12.07.18
Beginn mit Bicalutamid 50 mg. Zwischendurch für 2 Monate Erhöhung auf 100 mg

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,





> _du hast ja auf das PSMA PET CT eine Lymphknotenentfernung durchführen lassen,mit mässigem Erfolg ,so hatte ich das gelesen._
> _dann hast Du mit BICA weitergemacht was ja noch hilft bei Dir. bist Du immer noch auf 50 mg ,oder hast Du die Dosis erhöht ?_


hatte auf deinen letzten Post geantwortet und es dann abgeschickt.
habe es noch mal dann zurück geholt und koriegiert. dann wieder eingestellt.
muss irgend was falschgemacht haben denn es ist jetzt alles weg.
ich wollte das Du mal bei my prosti eu noch mal nachschaust in Deinem Bericht.
es gibt nur Einträge bis 2018.

erst mal schönes Wochenende

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Adam,

Deine Antwort kam nicht rüber. Irgendwie ist bei Dir etwas falsc gelaufen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Harald,
noch mal ein Versuch jetzt.
werd mal die Weinstube im Netz besuchen fürs erste
Gruß
Adam

----------


## RalfDm

Dies ist ein Test.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ralf, da stimmt etwas überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich auf Blatt 43 zurückblättern will kommt nur eine weiße Seite.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Michi,

das Problem ist immer noch nicht vom Service, welches das Forum des BPS betreut, gelöst. Es geht doch eigentlich nur noch darum, die Seite 43 wieder sichtbar zu machen und alles, was danach auf Seite 44 geschrieben wurde, zu löschen. Vielleicht gelingt es dem Service-Team?

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,



> Vielleicht gelingt es dem Service-Team?


das Serviceteam ist dran, aber wie es scheint, hat Adam gründliche Arbeit geleistet mit dem Zerschießen des threads. 

Ralf

----------


## adam 60

*das Serviceteam ist dran, aber wie es scheint, hat Adam gründliche Arbeit geleistet mit dem Zerschießen des threads.

Ralf*

Hallo Ralf,
noch mal was zum Ablauf des Ganzen,
Fakt ist Seite 43 fehlt jetzt oder ist eine leere Seite.der Threat existiert noch.
auf der Seite waren Kommentare von Harald,Hartmut S. und mir.
ich habe auf einen Kommentar geantwortet also hab ihn abgeschickt.hab ihn dann noch mal zurück geholt,(das geht ja innerhalb einer halben Stunde )
hab ihn dann wieder eingestellt und dabei muss ich wohl irgendwo draufgeklickt haben was dann die Seite zerstört hat.
also es funktioniert alles ,nur die Seite 43 fehlt,aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein.
herbstlich Grüße
Adam

Ralf,sorry noch mal

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Adam,




> also es funktioniert alles ,nur die Seite 43 fehlt,aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein.


Ja, schon klar. Ich werde morgen in Hannover beim "Serviceteam" sein (nicht wegen dieses threads), vielleicht bleibt aber Zeit, auch hierüber zu sprechen.

Ralf

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> werde dann in einem Monat nach nochmaliger Psa-kontrolle das PSMA PET CT machen lassen.
> dann mal schauen ???


am Montag ist es dann soweit,ein PSMA PET CT wird gemacht.
das PSA wird 7 ng/ml erreicht haben,da wird dann schon mal was zu sehen sein.
ob behandelbar mit Strahlen oder sonstigem wird sich hoffentlich herausstellen.
abfragen werd ich dann mal :
wie denn die PSMA Anreicherung ist evtl. für eine Radioguidet surgery oder Lu 177.
die Lage der befallenen Lympfknoten,hoffe mal es sind nicht viele.
und dann zu fragen wie es denn weitergeht.
hoffe mal sie sind gesprächsbereit,
es könnte passieren das es die CD gibt und ansonsten nicht mehr viel.
muss es halt abwarten.
werde berichten

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam, 

die Radiologen, die das PSMA PET/CT machen, wollen gerade keine Beratung zur Therapie machen sondern dies den Urologen und Strahlenärzten überlassen. Erwarte das daher nicht. 
Bei mir war es so, dass ich durch die Röhre geschoben wurde, nach der Infusion des Tracers, und danach konnte ich nach Hause fahren. Der Bericht wird in den nächsten Tagen gemacht und zugesandt. Eine CD kannst Du eventuell gleich mitnehmen, da wirst Du aber wohl nicht viel mit anfangen können. Dazu braucht man am besten eine Ausbildung als Radiologe für PSMA PET/CTs.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Danke mal,
aber wenn sie eine Therapie einleiten wollen muss auch eine Besprechung dazu gemacht werden .
der hausurologe dürfte nicht der richtige sein dafür oder ?
Die sollten das in der Klinik untereinander diskutieren und zum Ergebnis kommen ,
oder ist das falsch ?
gruss
adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Danke mal,
> aber wenn sie eine Therapie einleiten wollen muss auch eine Besprechung dazu gemacht werden .
> der hausurologe dürfte nicht der richtige sein dafür oder ?
> Die sollten das in der Klinik untereinander diskutieren und zum Ergebnis kommen ,
> oder ist das falsch ?


Moins Adam,

tja das dachte ich auch, darum bin ich fast 600 km nach Heidelberg gefahren, um zu erfahren was ich aufgrund des PET-CT machen kann / sollte aber so richtig wußten ? die daß in Heidelberg auch nicht, hatte ja auf Cyberknife gehofft . . .

nun werde ich bis zum 14.11.2019 noch durch Süddeutschland " kurven " und dann werde ich noch einmal nach Hamburg zum Cyberknife Centrum fahren, mal sehen was die von meinem PET-CT Befund halten und was die dort eventuell empfehlen.

http://www.cyberknife-hamburg.de

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Stefan,

wenn Du in Süddeutschland rumkurvst, solltest Du einen Termin im CyberKnife Zentrum bei Prof. Muacevic in München manchen. Der ist meiner Meinung nach der "Beste" in Deutschland.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Moin Allerseits,




> aber wenn sie eine Therapie einleiten wollen muss auch eine Besprechung dazu gemacht werden .


der Vorschlag von Heidelberg mit der Lymphadenektomie steht ja immer noch im Raum.
ich nehme ja mal an das ich aufgrund des neuen PSMA PET CT'S am Montag dann auch eine Theraphieempfehlung bekommen werde,oder sehe ich das falsch ?
die werden mich doch nicht  nur mit der CD unterm Arm wieder nach Hause schicken.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Doch, Adam, ich habe schon etwa sechs PSMA PET/CTs hinter mir und es war jedesmal so. Die Bilder werden meist erst ein paar Tage, nachdem Du in der Röhre warst, ausgewertet und ohne den Bericht können die Radiologen nichts empfehlen, selbst wenn sie dazu bereit wären. 
Die Therapieempfehlung macht Dein Urologe auf der Basis des schriftlichen Berichts oder die Ärzte, die du zusätzlich mit diesen Unterlagen aufsuchst. Du kannst natürlich auch später einen Termin in der Strahlentherapie in Heidelberg machen und auf der Basis des Berichts Dir eine Therapie vorschlagen lassen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,



> Du kannst natürlich auch später einen Termin in der Strahlentherapie in Heidelberg machen und auf der Basis des Berichts Dir eine Therapie vorschlagen lassen.


Danke mal,
das werde ich dann so machen,
dann schauen wir mal

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Weibsbild

Hallo Adam... ich habe am Freitag die Befunde meines Mannes hierhin gesandt mit der Bitte um Vorstellung beim Tumorboard und Therapieempfehlung: https://www.nct-heidelberg.de/fuer-p...umorboard.html

LG
Christine

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Christine,
du wirst ja dann einen Besprechungstermin bekommen   oder ?
vieleicht auch einen Bericht,
musst Du mal abwarten

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Die Therapieempfehlung macht Dein Urologe auf der Basis des schriftlichen Berichts oder die Ärzte, die du zusätzlich mit diesen Unterlagen aufsuchst.


Das PSMA PET CT - ( F 18 ) habe ich jetzt hinter mir.
es gab nix zu sehen,es scheint wohl ein PSMA negativer Tumor zu sein.
was mich wundert ,denn bei den PET`s vorher gabs was zu sehen.
vieleicht entwickelt sich der Tumor auch weiter zum negativen ?
der Arzt war mehr betroffen als ich,er hätte sich das auch anders gewünscht.
es soll wohl noch einen Tracer geben der in der Erprobung ist aber das haben wir nicht weiter ausgeführt.
Der Bericht kommt zum Urologen, zum Hausarzt und zu mir mit den Bildern.
werd dann Termine machen beim Uro und auch in Heidelberg.
Wahrscheinlich werden wir dann mit Zoladex plus Abiaretone weiter machen.
er meinte auch noch Chemo wäre auch nicht das passende.
mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.
Kommentare und wie solls weitergehen erwünscht

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Bei PSA-negativen Tumoren kann man bei Deinem PSA Wert ein FDG oder Cholin PET/CT machen um etwas zu sehen. Die kosten auch nicht so viel wie ein PSMA PET/CT.

Wieso fällt Dein PSA Wert nicht? Seit wann nimmst Du denn Abirateron?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> Bei PSA-negativen Tumoren kann man bei Deinem PSA Wert ein FDG oder Cholin PET/CT machen um etwas zu sehen. Die kosten auch nicht so viel wie ein PSMA PET/CT.
> 
> Wieso fällt Dein PSA Wert nicht? Seit wann nimmst Du denn Abirateron?


zu dem FDG oder Cholin PET/CT muss ich dann bei der Befundbesprechung noch mal fragen.
mit dem Abirateron hab ich noch nicht angefangen,das kommt dann auch beider Besprechung.
Frage dazu: sollte das PSA abfallen nach Abirateron ist dann auf dem FDG oder Cholin PET CT noch was zu sehen ?
oder ist es besser mit höherm PSA das zu machen ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ein FDG oder Cholin PET/CT kannst Du in der nächsten Radiologie machen, das ist nicht so speziell wie ein PSMA PET/CT. Bei einem PSA Wert von 6 sollte man da etwas sehen können. Ob die Ergebnisse schlechter werden unter Hormontherapie weiß ich nicht, ich glaube nicht.

Aber am besten würdest Du die FDG oder Cholin PET/CT Bilder mit zur Befundbesprechung in Heidelberg mitbringen. Sonst können die Doktoren dort auch nur sagen: "wir sehen nichts, nehmen Sie Abirateron". So können sie, wenn sie sich die Zeit nehmen, vergleichen, was auf dem FDG PET/CT zu sehen ist und was auf dem PSMA PET/CT. Vielleicht ist da doch schwach etwas zu erkennen.

In Heidelberg könnten sie Dich auf einen neuroendokrin gewordenen Tumor untersuchen. Das würde ich bei PSMA negativem Tumor versuchen abzuklären. 
Außerdem sind jetzt genetische Untersuchungen in aller Munde. Man könnte Dich auf BRCA2 Abweichungen untersuchen und Dich dann mit Olaparib behandeln. Es sind gar nicht wenige Patienten, die diese Abweichung zeigen.
Kannst beide Untersuchungen bei der Befundbesprechung ansprechen, das wird man Dir wohl nicht abschlagen.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

Adam Dein Postfach ist *VOLL*

----------


## Stefan1

> Außerdem sind jetzt genetische Untersuchungen in aller Munde. Man könnte Dich auf BRCA2 Abweichungen untersuchen und Dich dann mit Olaparib behandeln. 
> Gruß Georg


Georg,
ob die Urologen oder Onkologen dieses auch wissen ?

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

bei jedem Kongress wird ein Vortrag über Genmutationen gehalten und der landet fast immer bei BRCA2. Zuletzt auf der DGU ein Vortrag von Frau Dr. Nientiedt, die Adam in Heidelberg besuchen kann.

Ob "die" Urologen und Onkologen dies auf einem Kongress als Zukunftsmusik abtun und anschließend wieder vergessen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

> Frage dazu: sollte das PSA abfallen nach Abirateron ist dann auf dem FDG oder Cholin PET CT noch was zu sehen ?
> oder ist es besser mit höherm PSA das zu machen ?


Die FDG oder Cholin PET CT messen die Stoffwechselaktivität. Diese PET CT's sollte auf jeden Fall bei höherem PSA Wert gemacht werden, also vor Abirateron (danach schlafen die Zellen hoffentlich :-)

Tritus

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
hatte gelesen das Colin pet nicht unter hormoneller Therapie gemacht wird.
erst ca 3 Monate nach Absetzung der Therapie.
wenn es denn was zu sehen gäbe bei FDG oder Colin Pet wie würde denn die Therapie aussehen?

Gruß 

adam

----------


## Georg_

Die sichtbaren Tumorareale kann man bestrahlen. Oder auch operativ entfernen. Aber Du kannst Dich bei der Befundbesprechung ja beraten lassen. Oder meinen KISP Text "Rezidivtherapien" lesen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> Die sichtbaren Tumorareale kann man bestrahlen. Oder auch operativ entfernen. Aber Du kannst Dich bei der Befundbesprechung ja beraten lassen. Oder meinen KISP Text "Rezidivtherapien" lesen.


hab ich mal gelesen deine Texte,
*allergrössten Respekt wie Du Dich hier einbringst.*
ich warte mal den Bericht ab aus Heidelberg und geh zum Urologen dann und auch zu einem Termin nach Heidelberg.
werde dann auch das FDG oder Cholin Pet CT ansprechen.
auch das Thema neuroendokrin gewordener Tumor werde ich ansprechen.

hab auch am 21.10. noch mal eine PSA Kontrolle,das PSA wir dann bei ca 8 ng/ml sein.
meine Einschätzung ist jetzt die ,Testosteron fällt nur ab unter Zoladex auf ca 0,80 ng/ml und dadurch ist wohl noch Nahrung für die Krebszellen da.
das hat zur Folge das es wahrscheinlich mit Abiaretone weitergeht.
wäre Enzalutamid eventuell besser ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

den Testosteron-Werten des Labors, das Dein Urologe beauftragt, glaube ich nicht mehr. In Heidelberg, dem man ja vertrauen sollte, haben sie 0,11 ng/ml gemessen und das würde man bei einem guten Ansprechen auch so erwarten. Geh doch bitte zum Hausarzt und lass dort das Testosteron bestimmen. Der hat wahrscheinlich ein anderes Labor.

Jedenfalls fällt der Testosteronwert unter Abiraterone noch weiter ab und darauf beruht die bessere Wirksamkeit. Dann kann man bis auf 0,03 ng/ml herunterkommen. Ob Xtandi besser oder schlechter als Abiraterone ist kann wohl keiner sagen. Die Urologen verwenden meist Abiraterone, vielleicht weil dies schon vorher auf dem Markt war und daher besser bekannt ist.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Moin Georg,




> en Testosteron-Werten des Labors, das Dein Urologe beauftragt, glaube ich nicht mehr. In Heidelberg, dem man ja vertrauen sollte, haben sie 0,11 ng/ml gemessen und das würde man bei einem guten Ansprechen auch so erwarten. Geh doch bitte zum Hausarzt und lass dort das Testosteron bestimmen. Der hat wahrscheinlich ein anderes Labor.


Die Blutabnahme erfolgt beim Hausarzt,da die beim Urologen mich nicht gut stechen können.
das Blut kommt dann ins medizinische Versorgungszentrum nach Wiesbaden.
es wurde schon 10 mal oder mehr diese Werte festgestellt ,ohne viel Abweichung,das kann doch nicht falsch sein oder ?
in Heidelberg der Wert ,das war eine andere Uhrzeit,aber suspekt ist das alles schon.
wo kann ich den Wert mal abnehmen lassen ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

letztlich solltest Du zum Vergleich bei einem anderen Labor den Testosteronwert feststellen lassen. Vielleicht wäre dieses bei Dir in der Nähe:
http://www.labor-hofheim.de/

Ich habe gehört, man kann auch direkt zum Labor fahren und sich dort das Blut abnehmen lassen. Du kannst ja mal anrufen und fragen.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## adam 60

ja habs mal gecheckt,
hab am 21.10. in Mainz die Blutentnahme,
fahr dann anschliessend nach Hofheim zwecks den beiden Werten.

Thema :Abirateron,
sollte man mal hier im Forum ein neues Thema mit Abirateron aufmachen ?
oder soll ich es hier in meinem Threat weiterführen ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube, es hängt davon ab, wie umfangreich die Diskussion über Abirateron werden wird.

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo mal,
> 
> 
> 
> Das PSMA PET CT - ( F 18 ) habe ich jetzt hinter mir.
> es gab nix zu sehen,es scheint wohl ein PSMA negativer Tumor zu sein.
> was mich wundert ,denn bei den PET`s vorher gabs was zu sehen.
> vieleicht entwickelt sich der Tumor auch weiter zum negativen ?
> der Arzt war mehr betroffen als ich,er hätte sich das auch anders gewünscht.
> ...


Ich habe schon erlebt, das 2x PSMA-PET negativ war und dann in einer anderen Institution die Untersuchung wiederholt wurde und alles positiv leuchtete !?!?!?
Häufig haben die Institutionen keine Geduld und scannen nach 45 Minuten - korrekt müsste bei negativem Befund die Untersuchung nach 3 Stunden wiederholt werden und dann wird man oft fündig

----------


## Georg_

Wie soll man das den Radiologen als Patient nahebringen? Der Radiologe hat ja dann zweimal den Aufwand und die Maschine ist u.U. schon verplant.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo fs,




> Ich habe schon erlebt, das 2x PSMA-PET negativ war und dann in einer anderen Institution die Untersuchung wiederholt wurde und alles positiv leuchtete !?!?!?
> Häufig haben die Institutionen keine Geduld und scannen nach 45 Minuten - korrekt müsste bei negativem Befund die Untersuchung nach 3 Stunden wiederholt werden und dann wird man oft fündig


Danke mal,Hoffnung gibt's immer,
verwunderlich ist halt das bei vorherigen PSMA PET CT's schon was zu sehen war bei kleineren PSA Werten.
könnte es sein das der Tumor sich zum negativen entwickelt ?
die Kontroll-PET ich nenne es mal so,soll ich das wieder dort in Heidelberg anfragen ?
oder in anderer Klinik nachfragen ? 
das heisst wahrscheinlich auch 2X zahlen.
Gruß

Adam

----------


## adam 60

dazu noch,




> _korrekt müsste bei negativem Befund die Untersuchung nach 3 Stunden wiederholt werden und dann wird man oft fündig_


das mit dem oft fündig ,kann man auch mit Zahlen benennen ?

was tun ?
Gruß

Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ich hoffe, dass Urologe fs sich nochmal dazu meldet. "...korrekt müsste bei negativem Befund die Untersuchung nach 3 Stunden wiederholt werden" Wird dann vorher nochmal eine Infusion des Tracers gemacht? Bei mir hieß es immer, dass der Tracer nur eine kurze Zeit nach der Infusion so wie erforderlich strahlt. Daher wäre alles umsonst, wenn man auf den Notknopf drücken würde.

"verwunderlich ist halt das bei vorherigen PSMA PET CT's schon was zu sehen war bei kleineren PSA Werten. könnte es sein das der Tumor sich zum negativen entwickelt ?" 
Erstmal finde ich das auch sehr verwunderlich. Die Entwicklung zum PSMA negativen Tumor gibt es, ist aber wohl selten und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass alle Metastasen gleichzeitig zu PSMA negativ mutieren. Es müsst ja zumindest ein Teil davon noch erkennbar sein.

Georg

----------


## JürgenK

Wichtig wäre doch hier zu wissen, wie lange muss man warten, bis der Tracer sich optimal am Zielort angereichert hat? Mit diesem Wissen hat man dann die Chance als Laie Einfluss zu nehmen.

JürgenK

----------


## adam 60

Hallo fs,




> Ich habe schon erlebt, das 2x PSMA-PET negativ war und dann in einer anderen Institution die Untersuchung wiederholt wurde und alles positiv leuchtete !?!?!?
> Häufig haben die Institutionen keine Geduld und scannen nach 45 Minuten - korrekt müsste bei negativem Befund die Untersuchung nach 3 Stunden wiederholt werden und dann wird man oft fündig


vielen Dank mal für diesen Hinweis,
also noch mal zur Abklärung ein Neues PSMA PET CT zu machen wäre das sinnvoll ?
ich nehme mal wenn der Befund da ist die vorherigen PSMA PET CT Befunde mit zur Besprechung.
mehr fällt mir sonst nicht ein.
Bitte um Rat.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

hier einmal meine laienhaften Überlegungen dazu .
Wird bei PSMA-Negativ nicht auch der PSA Bluttest ein anderes Ergebnis zeigen?
Kann der unterschiedliche Tracer ein Grund sein?

Bei mir wurden, nach Gabe eines Harnabflussmittels, 45 Minuten später Nachaufnahmen gemacht. Also ja praktisch dann ohne Kontrastmittel.
Erst danach zeigten sich verdächtige Areale deutlicher!(?)
Konrad hatte es mir damals alles einmal genauer erklärt. Ich habe es vergessen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Bei mir wurden 2 Scans gemacht, einer ca. 90 Minuten nach Injektion und einer in der Abklingphase ca. 60-90 Minuten später (keine erneute Injektion). Das dauerte einen ganzen Vormittag  bis nach 13 Uhr. Dieses Vorgehen habe ich auch erwartet, nach vorherigem Studium der Texte einiger Kliniken und der Literatur.
Ist das vielleicht der Unterschied zwischen Selbstzahler/Kassenpatient und PKV? Oder lag das an der Klinik (Praxis für Nuklearmedizin, Wiesbaden, HELIOS) ?

----------


## Michi1

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie das PET gemacht wird aber ist das nicht so ähnlich wie bei Skelettszintigraphie da wurde mir das Kontrastmittel gespritzt und dann konnte ich 2 Std. lang die Praxis verlassen und sollte wenn möglich 2 Ltr. trinken. Erst dann wurde das zinti gemacht.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

Ablauf bei mir Ende 2015 und 2018 gleich.  Injektion des Tracers und eines Harnabflußmittels (damit Nieren und Blase möglichst frei von Urin sind, der ja auch leuchtet, da der Tracer darüber ausgeschieden wird) dann 1,5 Liter trinken,
nach 45 - 60 Minuten dann die Aufnahmen.  In 2015 ohne Befund und in 2018 mit bei jeweils etwas gleichem PSA.

Allerdings bei 2 verschiedenen Radiologen. Nur kurze Befundbesprechung beim ersten Mal, 1 Stunde Wartezeit auf den Befund und ausführliche Besprechung beim zweiten Mal....der Radiologe hat die Aufnahmen des PSMA PET mit denen des CT verglichen, um 
möglichst sicher zu gehen, also eine deutlich andere Vorgehensweise, als nur die CD auszuhändigen.

Warum aber das erste PSMA PET Ende 2015 nichts zeigte ist unklar....entweder Metastasen zu klein (unwahrscheinlich bei dem PSA) oder keine Traceraufnahme oder ...allerdings zeigte auch eine unmittelbar nachgeschobene 
F18 FEC PET/CT kein eindeutiges Bild. 

Grüße

----------


## adam 60

Hallo zusammen,




> Wird bei PSMA-Negativ nicht auch der PSA Bluttest ein anderes Ergebnis zeigen?
> Kann der unterschiedliche Tracer ein Grund sein?


Hartmut ,ich denke mal PSA Negativ und PSMA Negativ sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.




> Bei mir wurden 2 Scans gemacht, einer ca. 90 Minuten nach Injektion und einer in der Abklingphase ca. 60-90 Minuten später (keine erneute Injektion). Das dauerte einen ganzen Vormittag bis nach 13 Uhr. Dieses Vorgehen habe ich auch erwartet, nach vorherigem Studium der Texte einiger Kliniken und der Literatur.
> Ist das vielleicht der Unterschied zwischen Selbstzahler/Kassenpatient und PKV? Oder lag das an der Klinik (Praxis für Nuklearmedizin, Wiesbaden, HELIOS) ?


bei der Helios Klinik könnte ich mal anrufen.

hoffentlich meldet sich fs noch mal dazu.

hab noch mal nachgeschaut bei den vorherigen PSMA PET CT'Berichten.
da wurde immer was angezeigt.die waren halt bei PSA 2,5 und 3,4 ng/ml.
hatte gehofft das man bei PSA 7 ng/ml mehr sehen würde,aber nix ist ja weniger als 0.
Gruß

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Martin,

[QUOTEIst das vielleicht der Unterschied zwischen Selbstzahler/Kassenpatient und PKV? Oder lag das an der Klinik (Praxis für Nuklearmedizin, Wiesbaden, HELIOS) ?][/QUOTE]

habe in der Helios Klinik mal angerufen,und das geschildert,
ein Arzt will mich dann zurückrufen
bin mal gespannt

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Moin Martin,



> Ist das vielleicht der Unterschied zwischen Selbstzahler/Kassenpatient und PKV? Oder lag das an der Klinik (Praxis für Nuklearmedizin, Wiesbaden, HELIOS) ?


habe das Telefonat gehabt,ein Radiologe hat mich angerufen.
wir sind so verblieben das ich mit der CD und der vor CD und den Befundsberichten dort vorbeikomme.
er möchte sich das mal anschauen.
PSMA PET CT kostet dort als Selbstzahler 1700,-€

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Urologe

Ga68 - Halbwertzeit 67 Minuten = nach 3 Stunden 15.5%
F18 - Halbwertzeit 110 Minuten = nach 3 Stunden 32.2%
D.h. nach drei Stunden ist zwar die "Leuchtkraft" weniger geworden, aber die Menge der inzwischen angedockten Antikörper u.U. mehr, was das ausgleicht.
Deswegen sind Spätaufnahmen bei negativem PET sinnvoll.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo fs,
danke mal für die Ausführung.
wäre es dann sinnvoll das noch einmal zu machen ?
ich bin halt deshalb so erpicht darauf,weil mein PSA steigt trotz ADT im Moment Zoladex PSA ist 7 ng/ml.
das nächste wäre wohl Abirateron ,danach ist wohl Schluss dann.
toll wäre, wenn man die Lu 177 noch machen könnte.
werde das dann bei der Befundsbesprechung mit einbringen.
danke noch mal

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

Du kannst natürlich ein PSMA PET/CT nochmal machen, es geht nur um die Kosten. Ich fürchte, die Ärzte in Heidelberg werden nicht sagen, ok, wir machen das PSMA PET/CT ohne Berechnung nochmal.

Nach Abirateron ist nicht Schluss, wenn Dein Urologe dies sagt, solltest Du zu einem anderen gehen. Es sind inzwischen sehr viele neue Mittel für kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs zugelassen worden, so dass man beobachtet hat, dass die Patienten kastrationsresistent länger leben als unter Zoladex u.a. Dies gilt aber wohl mehr für Patienten, bei denen Zoladex nach zwei Jahren nicht mehr wirkt. Du bist dagegen ja schon 10 Jahre mit Deinem Tumor unterwegs. In welcher Reihenfolge man diese neuen Medikamente nehmen sollte ist unbekannt, dazu sind sie zu neu. Außerdem kann man diese mit Bestrahlung oder Lu177 kombinieren, das bringt dann nochmal einen Vorteil.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

Es wäre dann durchaus sinnvoll, die PSMA- PET in Bad Berka bei Prof. Baum zu machen. Der könnte dann ggf. auf die Lu177 anschließen 
Aber er empfiehlt dann immer zusätzlich Abiraterone, weil aus seiner eigenen Erfahrung dann PSMA-Therapie besser andockt

----------


## adam 60

Hallo fs,
würde das heißen die Theraphie mit Abirateron jetzt anzufangen und das PSMA PET CT später zu machen ?
bei dann wahrscheinlich kleinerem PSA ?
oder halt erst das PSMA PET CT bei wahrscheinlch PSA 9 ng/ml ?
danke sehr

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe gehört, dass Prof. Baum ab dem nächsten Jahr in Wiesbaden bei der Helios Klinik https://www.praxis-nuklearmedizin.de/ tätig ist. Das wäre für Adam bequemer zu erreichen.

----------


## Urologe

Jetzt Abiraterone wäre ok

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,



> Du kannst natürlich ein PSMA PET/CT nochmal machen,


ja noch mal machen vieleicht.?
warte den Bericht aus Heidelberg ab ,gehe dann zum Urologen und lasse mir das Abirateron verschreiben.
das hat ja fs auch vorgeschlagen.
werde dann Kontakt in Bad Berka aufnehmen,und die vorhandenen Abläufe dort vorlegen.
dort dann gegebenenfalls ein PSMA PET um vieleicht die Lu 177 zu bekommen bei Notwendikeit.
Georg,das mit ,nach Abirateron ist Schluss das ist mein eigener Senf sorry.
man kann ja mal schauen nach einem Monat Abirateron wie es sich auf das PSA auswirkt.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
der Befund und die CD ist angekommen,
habe beim Urologen nächste Woche Termin.ich selbst kann nichts dazu sagen.
ich stelle den Befund mal hier ein. vieleicht kann jemand was dazu sagen.

[IMG]  [/IMG

erst mal so
Gruß
Adam]

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

Du hast aus Heidelberg berichtet: "Das PSMA PET CT - ( F 18 ) habe ich jetzt hinter mir. es gab nix zu sehen,es scheint wohl ein PSMA negativer Tumor zu sein."

Also in dem Bericht wurden die im letzten PSMA PET/CT gefundenen Lymphknotenmetastasen erneut festgestellt und dazu noch neue. Alle diese sichtbaren Lymphknotenmetastasen könnte man mit einer Lu177 Therapie behandeln. Ein oder zwei Zyklen dürften ausreichen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Mit dem Befund hat sich eine Kontrolluntersuchung erledigt. Erfreulich ist, dass das PCa bisher nicht (sichtbar) über die Lymphknoten hinaus gekommen ist.
Ob alternativ der zwischen Aorta und Vena Cava gelegene Knoten chirurgisch überhaupt entfernt werden kann können nur Experten sagen. Lu-177 wird auch die noch nicht sichtbaren Stellen in anderen Knoten erreichen und ist insoweit die breitenwirksamer als jeder chirurgische Eingriff.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> "Das PSMA PET CT - ( F 18 ) habe ich jetzt hinter mir. es gab nix zu sehen,es scheint wohl ein PSMA negativer Tumor zu sein."


das war das kurze Gespräch mit dem Radiologen,vieleicht meinte er ,nix zu sehen in der Prostataloge.?




> Also in dem Bericht wurden die im letzten PSMA PET/CT gefundenen Lymphknotenmetastasen erneut festgestellt und dazu noch neue. Alle diese sichtbaren Lymphknotenmetastasen könnte man mit einer Lu177 Therapie behandeln. Ein oder zwei Zyklen dürften ausreichen.


nun ja,jetzt mal weiter mit Abiraterone und dann versuchen in Heidelberg einen Termin zu bekommen, für die Einleitung einer Lu-177 Theraphie,wäre das der richtige weg ?
der Urologe wird wahrscheinlich Chemo Leitliniengerecht vorschlagen ?
ich werde es dann sehen und hören nächste Woche.
nächste Woche hab ich dann noch mal PSA und Testo Messung,mal sehen wie es weiter gestiegen ist das PSA.
Danke für die Einschätzungen,
und auch schon mal für die folgenden..:-)
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Urologe

@Adam 
Ich würde bei diesem Befund evt. doc noch einmal die operative Entfernung der pos. Lymphknoten erwägen (z.B bei Prof. Axel Heidenreich)

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,



> Ich würde bei diesem Befund evt. doc noch einmal die operative Entfernung der pos. Lymphknoten erwägen (z.B bei Prof. Axel Heidenreich)


Sie meinen den Prof.in Köln ?
könnten Sie zu dem Befund auch noch mal Stellung nehmen ?
ich meine ,die Entfernung der positiven Lymphknoten,wie werden die geortet ? evtl.mit radioguided ?
könnte das so gemacht werden würde das PSA sich wohl absenken,wie lange weiß man nicht.
da ich ja wohl kastratsionsresistent bin gäbe es noch mal einen Aufschub oder ? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

der Befund erwähnt mehr als vier befallene Lymphknoten. Damit ist keine oligometastatische Situation gegeben und ich glaube nicht, dass Prof. Heidenreich bereit ist, dann zu operieren. Dr. Maurer, der die radioguided LND entwickelt hat, erwähnte bei der DGU in Hamburg, dass nach durchschnittlich sechs Monaten mit einem neuen Fortschreiten des Tumors gerechnet werden muss. Daher empfehle ich die Lu177 Therapie. 

Georg

----------


## Urologe

Prof. Maurer in Hamburg macht das PSMA-gesteuert intraoperativ und bis zu 30% profitieren langfristig davon.
Danach dann weiter mit Lu177 - je weniger Tumormasse zu bekämpfen, desto besser hier der Erfolg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo fs,




> Prof. Maurer in Hamburg macht das PSMA-gesteuert intraoperativ und bis zu 30% profitieren langfristig davon.


habe mal die Martini Klinik kontaktiert deshalb,warte auf Antwort.




> Dr. Maurer, der die radioguided LND entwickelt hat, erwähnte bei der DGU in Hamburg, dass nach durchschnittlich sechs Monaten mit einem neuen Fortschreiten des Tumors gerechnet werden muss. Daher empfehle ich die Lu177 Therapie.


Georg ,das mag so sein,kommt mal drauf an wie weit nach so einer OP das PSA abfällt.
das gäbe evtl. noch eine gewisse Zeit nach hinten bevor es mit Lu 177 weitergeht.
aber bis jetzt ist das alles noch Wunschdenken.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
habe ein Terminangebot in Hamburg (Martiniklinik)im November zur Vorstellung.
man besteht darauf persönlich zu erscheinen ,da die ganzen Vorbehandlungen anderswo durchgeführt wurden.
auch will man sich wohl ein Bild vom Patienten machen.
werde das wahrscheinlich nächste Woche zusagen.
viel Luft nach hinten ist eh nicht mehr.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

meine sechs Monate hatte ich aus einem Vortrag von Dr. Jilg auf der DGU in Hamburg. Dort berichtete sie von einer Studie, die die Gruppe von Dr. Maurer veröffentlicht hat. Hier ein Bild daraus:



Wie man sieht, kommt es nach durchschnittlich 6,4 Monaten nach der Operation zu einem Wiederanstieg des PSA Wertes. Interessant vor allem die rechte Grafik. Wenn nur ein befallener Lymphknoten im PSMA PET/CT zu sehen war, so erfolgt der PSA Anstieg im Durchschnitt nach 14 Monaten, wenn es mehr befallene Lymphknoten sind, wie bei Dir, so erfolgt der Anstieg schon nach 2,5 Monaten. PSA Anstieg ist natürlich nicht alles, es dauert länger, bis neue Metastasen im PSMA PET/CT zu sehen sind.

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich mich für dieses Ergebnis keiner Operation unterziehen. Ein besseres Ergebnis ist natürlich zu erwarten, wenn man diese Behandlung mit Hormontherapie kombiniert. In der Studie hat man dies nicht gemacht, da man sehen wollte, wie diese Operation allein wirkt. Aber als Patient kann man sich dafür entscheiden.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass auch nach einer Lu177 Therapie ohne ADT der PSA Wert wieder ansteigt. Nach über einem Jahr muss man mit neuen Metastasen rechnen. Ich selbst würde von den Nebenwirkungen her lieber Lu177 machen als eine Operation.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> Meiner Meinung nach würde ich mich für dieses Ergebnis keiner Operation unterziehen. Ein besseres Ergebnis ist natürlich zu erwarten, wenn man diese Behandlung mit Hormontherapie kombiniert. In der Studie hat man dies nicht gemacht, da man sehen wollte, wie diese Operation allein wirkt. Aber als Patient kann man sich dafür entscheiden.
> 
> Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass auch nach einer Lu177 Therapie ohne ADT der PSA Wert wieder ansteigt. Nach über einem Jahr muss man mit neuen Metastasen rechnen. Ich selbst würde von den Nebenwirkungen her lieber Lu177 machen als eine Operation.



Da kannst Du recht haben,
was ich nicht weiß,wie weit geht das PSA nach unten nach OP ?
greift dann eventuell die Hormontheraphie wieder besser bei geringerer Tumorlast ?
welche Nebenwirkungen oder Einschränkungen habe ich zu erwarten nach OP.?
ich könnte das bei dem Termin klären und wäre dann mal zwei Tage in HH,why not ...(:-)
ein bisschen Spass geht immer noch....
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Ich will Dich nicht davon abhalten den Termin zu machen. Das sind sehr gute Ärzte und nach einem solchen Termin ist man sicher wieder etwas schlauer. In diesem Video berichtet übrigens Dr. Maurer über die Ergebnisse seiner Therapie:
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...-198-patienten

"was ich nicht weiß,wie weit geht das PSA nach unten nach OP ?" 
In dem Video ist eine Gruppe von Patienten erwähnt, bei denen der PSA Wert auf 0,2 zurückging, das waren dann die mit dem kompletten PSA-Wert ansprechen. Diese Patienten hatten aber nicht mehr als vier Lymphknotenmetastasen vor der Operation so wie Du.
"greift dann eventuell die Hormontheraphie wieder besser bei geringerer Tumorlast ?" Ich denke schon. In meinem KISP Text hatten die Patienten mit der geringeren Tumorlast eine längere Wirkungsdauer der ADT.
"welche Nebenwirkungen oder Einschränkungen habe ich zu erwarten nach OP.?"
Es ist eine OP, die Nebenwirkungen haben kann. Die Hauptnebenwirkung ist bei ca. 10% der Patienten ein Lymphstau.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> auch will man sich wohl ein Bild vom Patienten machen. werde das wahrscheinlich nächste Woche zusagen. viel Luft nach hinten ist eh nicht mehr.


Hallo Adam,
habe mich jetzt mal durch deine letzen Seiten durchgearbeitet. 
Es gibt für dich einiges an Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, austherapiert bist du noch lange nicht. 

Was mir nicht so ganz klar ist, warum Abiraterone, Enzalutamid oder eine Chemo für dich keine Optionen sind ? 


Franz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Franz,




> Was mir nicht so ganz klar ist, warum Abiraterone, Enzalutamid oder eine Chemo für dich keine Optionen sind ?


danke das Du mal bei mir nachgeschaut hast.
mit Abiraterone wollte ich dann anfangen,wenn der Uro das für ok befindet,fs hatte das ja schon für gut befunden. ob es wirkt und wie lange ist auch offen.
will mir noch mal die Möglichkeit geben mit OP das alles nochmal nach hinten zu schieben.
das wäre dann noch Enzalutamid,wie man's denn verträgt ? ein paar hier waren ja völlig Banane davon.
dann Lu 177 ,das wäre für mich dann die Erste Option.
Chemo da hab ich Angst vor,deshalb zum Schluss.
morgen erst mal Termin beim Uro.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Adam,

dann mal alles Gute beim morgigen Uro-Termin, ausführlich vorbereitet bist du ja.

Gruss
Franz

----------


## adam 60

Moin,moin,
ja war dann mal beim Uro gestern,
Neuste PSA Daten dabei 7,02 ng/ml, hätte mit mehr gerechnet ,wenn er sich an die Verdoppelungszeiten gehalten hätte 
wenn es normal gelaufen wäre.
 Vorwert vor 1 Monat war 6,52 ng/ml. Testo bei 0,74 ng/ml
Georg ich wollte es einmal bei anderem Labor machen lassen.
nächste Woche mal.
es hat sich nicht viel verändert ,sind so verblieben das ich erstmal den Termin in Hamburg habe.“
mal sehen was sich ergibt 
Gruss
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

vielleicht ist da auch für Dich etwas dabei: https://www.umm.de/docs/klinikum/191...entag_2019.pdf

Ich bin anwesend. Ebenso wie die SHG-Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Gude Harald,




> vielleicht ist da auch für Dich etwas dabei: https://www.umm.de/docs/klinikum/191...entag_2019.pdf


Danke mal,
der Termin passt mal nicht,
Dir gehts gut soweit ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Gude Adam,

schau bitte heute morgen das Ergebnis meiner PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung an. Dann bist Du im Bilde. Ansonsten geht es mir gut soweit, wenn auch mein Zahnarzt mir gestern abend noch eine größere schmerzhafte Entfernung einer älteren Brückenverbindung zugemutet hatte. Aber das musste sein. Alles darunter war entzündet, und nun habe ich eben ein Loch von fehlenden 4 Zähnen. Irgendwann kommt dann eine neue Verbindung zustande, damit ich auch wieder herzhaft in einen Apfel beißen kann.

*"Es ist hauptsächlich zweierlei, was den Menschen bei der rechten Erkenntnis der Dinge Schwierigkeiten macht, nämlih  einmal die Scham, die meist den Geist verdunkelt, dann die Furcht, die die Gefahr sichtbar macht und dem entschlossenen Handeln im Wege steht. Aber die Torheit macht uns auf eine geradezu herrliche Art und Weise von diesen Bedenken frei"*
(Erasmus von Rotterdam)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Ei Gude Harald, (sagt man hier bei uns so)
ich bin ja kein Freund von Sinnsprüchen, aber der Erasmus bringt's. Ich warte seit Dienstag auf meinen 3-monatigen PSA-Befund - das Zitat hat die Spannung gelöst.
Alles Gute, Martin

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
bin mal wieder hier mit den Neusten Nachrichten über meine Situation,




> Neuste PSA Daten dabei 7,02 ng/ml, hätte mit mehr gerechnet ,wenn er sich an die Verdoppelungszeiten gehalten hätte
> wenn es normal gelaufen wäre.
> Vorwert vor 1 Monat war 6,52 ng/ml. Testo bei 0,74 ng/ml


hab gleich mal den PSA vom 21.11.2019 = 8,66 ng/ml.
Nicht so prickelnd,leider.
mein Besuch in Hamburg war auch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt,wie auch Georg schon vermutet hat.
mal so Nebenbei ,habe den Flug und das Hotel und den Parkplatz am Aiport Ffm online gebucht ohne zu telefonieren.
alle Papiere ,Tickets kamen über Mail mit Qr Code,das alles dann auf dem Handy ohne Papier,also das ist schon toll wie das so läuft.
wenn man viel unterwegs ist ,genial.
der Besuch in der Martiniklinik dann,es ist ja eine reine Privatpraxis da.
man sie schon im Eingangsbereich eine Kaffee und Getränkebar zur Selbstbedienung,schöne Sessel im Wartebereich.
Die Patienten die auch dort warteten waren nicht der normal arbeitenden Bevölkerung zuzuordnen.man siehts schon an der Kleidung der Leute.
ich bin also auch kein Privatpatient,also Selbstzahler.
ich war 2 Stunden vor meinem Termin da.die Abwicklung der Patienten recht zeitnah am Termin.
dann war ich dran ,der Dr. Maurer hat mich abgeholt aus dem Wartebereich.
die PSMA PET CD`s waren schon begutachtet worden.mir wurde die Situation am Bildschirm erklärt.
hier mal den Wortlaut aus dem schriftlichen Befund von Dr.Maurer.
insgesamt liegt bei Ihnen ein beginnendes kastrationsressistentes Prostatakarzinom vor.
Eine lokale Behandlung oder Strahlenthraphie retroperitoneal ist daher nicht anzuraten.
Wir empfehlen die Intensivierung der Hormontheraphie mit Abirateron bzw. Enzalutamid.
der Dr. hat mir das auf dem Bildschirm gezeigt,die Lage der befallenen Lymphknoten. er meinte das sie so ungünstig liegen (in der nähe vom Darm ) ich würde nach der OP merkliche Probleme haben,ich sollte lieber darauf verzichten.
das PSA würde zwar abfallen nach OP aber auch ziemlich schnell wieder ansteigen.
 die PSA Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit würde das erkennen lassen.
noch ein bisschen take about über Mainz und Wein, immer eine Reise wert,schwubbs nach einer dreiviertel Stunde war ich wieder draußen.
also ich weiß jetzt was Sache ist,
jetzt folgt der nächste Schritt am Dienstag beim Urologen.
 also wahrscheinlich mit Abirateron dann.
meine Frage dazu noch mal,
wollte im Dezember noch mal Lanzarote machen,könnte ich das mit dem Abirateron noch aufschieben 4 Wochen ?  ( weil ich nicht weiß wegen Nebenwirkungen ? )im Urlaub Probleme wäre nicht so toll.
das PSA wäre dann bei ca 10 ng/ml.

Gruß 
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Adam,

Du hast aktuell eine PSA Verdoppelungszeit von 109 Tagen.

----------


## reini99

@Adam: In der MKL werden auch Kassenpatienten behandelt. Ist nur eine andere Station im Gebäude. War damals als AOK Patient dort.War sehr zufrieden in jeder Beziehung.
Reinhard

----------


## adam 60

Moin,Moin,



> Dr. Maurer, der die radioguided LND entwickelt hat, erwähnte bei der DGU in Hamburg, dass nach durchschnittlich sechs Monaten mit einem neuen Fortschreiten des Tumors gerechnet werden muss. Daher empfehle ich die Lu177 Therapie.


für mich kommt diese Radioguidet Op wie oben beschrieben jetzt nicht mehr Infrage.
für Patienten mit weniger PCA befallenen Lymknoten ist es eine Option.
einen Bericht darüber kann man auf der Martiniklinikseite sich anschauen.
die Beratung und das ganze drumrum dort,dafür gibts mal die volle Punktzahl.

schönes Wochenende

Adam

----------


## Georg_

"könnte ich das mit dem Abirateron noch aufschieben 4 Wochen ?"

Ich würde es aufschieben. Das Leben soll ja nicht nur aus Krebsbekämpfung bestehen. Im neuen Jahr kriegt Abirateron den PSA Wert schon wieder runter.

----------


## Stefan1

> "könnte ich das mit dem Abirateron noch aufschieben 4 Wochen ?"
> Ich würde es aufschieben. Das Leben soll ja nicht nur aus Krebsbekämpfung bestehen. Im neuen Jahr kriegt Abirateron den PSA Wert schon wieder runter.


Moins Georg, 
hoffentlich werden auch die Lymphknoten Metastasen etwas kleiner ? wenigstens etwas . . .
worauf ich ja selbst auch hoffe . . .

----------


## tritus59

> wollte im Dezember noch mal Lanzarote machen,könnte ich das mit dem Abirateron noch aufschieben 4 Wochen ?  ( weil ich nicht weiß wegen Nebenwirkungen ? )im Urlaub Probleme wäre nicht so toll.
> das PSA wäre dann bei ca 10 ng/ml.


 Auch ich bin ein Bewunderer der kanarischen Inseln, und wollte es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen. Das Abi kann warten. Schönen Urlaub !

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

> hoffentlich werden auch die Lymphknoten Metastasen etwas kleiner?


Wie weit sie unter Abirateron kleiner werden, kann ich nicht sagen. Unter Leuprorelin und Co. können sie bis zu 30% schrumpfen. Wichtig ist allerdings vor allem, dass sie nicht weiter wachsen. Dann ist es nicht so wichtig ob sie 1 cm groß sind oder 0,7 cm.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
 bin jetzt seit drei Tagen auf Lanzarote,
alles wunderbar,Luft, Sonne perfekt. Habe wieder mit Sport angefangen,
laufen ,Fitnessstudios,schwimmen. Also nach langer Pause und unter zoladex fällt es schwer..
habe eine spezielle Frage.
bei mir könnte es ein Problem geben.
 Beim Stuhlgang starkes pressen verursacht blutaustritt aus der harnröhre.
ist nicht viel aber beim nächsten Pipigang kommt erst ein kleiner Blutpfropfen,dann wieder alles normal.könnte der Pfropfen ein Problem machen?
das es mir eventuell die harnröhre verstopft ?
Das ist jetzt auf dem Handy geschrieben, nicht ganz so perfekt.
gruss 
Adam

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Adam,

die Bauchpresse solltest Du auf jeden Fall meiden, da sich nach der Radiatio eine leichte Harnröhrenstriktur an der Anastomose gebildet hat. Die Harnröhrenoberfläche hat zudem eine Strahlenentzündung entwickelt, die kleine Blutgefäße hervortreten und leichter platzen lässt.

Bei mir ist die gesamte Harnröhre verstrahlt und blutet hin und wieder aus gleichem Grund, was bei mir schon zwei mal zum Harnverhalt, durch Blutpfropfen geführt hat. Nur durch vollkommen entspanntem Stuhlgang und Harnlassen lässt sich eine solche Verstopfung verhindern. Den Stuhlgang solltest Du durch leichte Abführmittel (z.B. Laxoberal Tropfen) oder auf Dauer mit Flohsamenschalen besser regulieren.

LG Heribert

----------


## adam 60

Danke Heribert ,
es geht also darum den Stuhl weich zu halten, das geht ja mit entsprechender Ernährung ,viel Obst und Gemüse halt .
wie ist es denn bei Harnverhalt ?
wann wird es kritisch? Wie lange hat man Zeit für in die Klinik.
nehm mal an man bekommt dann einen Katheter oder ?
gruss
adam

----------


## carloso

Hallo Adam
Wenn nichts mehr läuft und man starke Schmerzen hat, dann so schnell wie Möglich ins Krankenhaus. Wenn Urin zur Niere steigt dann wird es Lebensbedrohlich.
Das kommt ganz darauf an, aber in der Regel einen Katheter. Allerdings hat die Blase einen Überlauf wenn er funktioniert, trotzdem so schnell wie Möglich Krankenhaus Notaufnahme.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Adam,

sobald Du Deine Blase spürst und kein Urin mehr trotz absoluter Entspannung läuft, ab in die Notfallambulanz einer Urologischen Klinik. Ich selbst habe festgestellt, obwohl in einer Großstadt lebend, Wald und Wiesen Notfallambulanzen sind schon mal mit dem Problem überfordert.
Ich konnte mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen, weil in den Ambulanzen in denen ich selbst gearbeitet habe, konnte jeder Pfleger einen 12 Ch Katheter in eine anästhesierte Harnröhre relativ schmerzfrei einbringen, um die Blase zu entlasten.

LG Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Gude Adam,

nachfolgender Link bringt Dich gegebenenfalls zu einem Urologen:

https://www.google.de/search?source=...bnphcm90ZQ;mv:[[29.0045706,-13.471472499999999],[28.8566255,-13.8505266]];tbs:lrf:!1m4!1u3!2m2!3m1!1e1!1m4!1u2!2m2!2m1!1e1!  2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> nachfolgender Link bringt Dich gegebenenfalls zu einem Urologen:


Also, nach meinem Eindruck bringt der Link einen eher ins Nirwana.

Ralf

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Also, ich habe eben die Website von dem Arzt angeklickt und da kam das:

https://www.lanzamedic.com/ueber-uns

Harald

----------


## adam 60

Moin, moin,
ja das ist in meiner Nähe,
hier sind ja viele ältere Touristen, da kann immer mal was sein.
wofür man dann einen Arzt  braucht.

gruss
adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg und alle,




> könnte ich das mit dem Abirateron noch aufschieben 4 Wochen ?"
> 
> Ich würde es aufschieben. Das Leben soll ja nicht nur aus Krebsbekämpfung bestehen. Im neuen Jahr kriegt Abirateron den PSA Wert schon wieder runter.


es ist jetzt der 6.1.2020 und das mit dem aufschieben von Abirateron hat mir keine Probleme bereitet.
natürlich ist das PSA gestiegen und jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung das einzusetzen ?
könnte ich es noch mal mit einer anderen ADT Präparat versuchen ? Leuprone, Eligard, Firmagon,und Zoladex ,damit ist es nicht gelungen.im Moment ist es Zoladex.nächste Spritze wäre 21.2.20
oder soll ich noch warten ?
das wäre experimentel zu sehen ,was spricht dagegen bis PSA 20 ng/ml zu warten ?
der Anstieg war von Januar 2019 PSA 0,9 ng/ml bis zum 3.1.2020 PSA 9,21 ng/ml.
ich nehme mal an das Wachstum des Krebses ist durch das noch Vorhandensein von 0,8 ng/ml Testosteron zurückzuführen.
das Abirateron würde das Testosteron wohl noch weiter absenken und dadurch das PSA auch absenken.
aber das wirkt wohl nicht bei allen Patienten.
bitte um Vorschläge dazu.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

früher, als es Abirateron noch nicht gab, hat man in dieser Situation noch herumprobiert und so die Hormontherapie um einige Monate verlängert. In Deinem Fall würde ich jetzt Abirateron ergänzen. Die Nebenwirkungen sind an sich nicht schwerwiegend im Vergleich zu Zoladex, aber individuell unterschiedlich. Ich glaube am häufigsten tritt Müdigkeit, also Fatigue, auf. Die Tabletten könntest Du notfalls wieder absetzen. Abirateron wird in Kombination mit Prednison eingesetzt. 

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Abirateron wird in Kombination mit Prednison eingesetzt.


Bin jetzt kurz davor Abirateron und Prednison einzusetzen.
diese Medikamente gibt es schon seit 2012.
wollte hier mal nachfragen ob es Patienten gibt die das jetzt schon längere Zeit einsetzen.
und dazu dann halt die Auswirkung auf das PCA geschehen und die PSA Entwicklung.
wie ist die Verträglichkeit des Medikaments ? der Beipackzettel ist ja schon gruselig (:-(

bitte um Stellungsnamen diesbezüglich

´Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> bitte um Stellungsnamen diesbezüglich


Adam, meine Erfahrungen hatte ich Dir ja geschrieben.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo stefan,
Danke,weiß Bescheid, dachte aber es gibt noch ein paar mehr Betroffene.
vieleicht meldet sich noch jemand .
aber es scheint so das die Luft nach hinten dünner wird.
die meisten sind noch nicht soweit und kommen auch nicht dahin.
das wünsche ich allen.
gruss
adam

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

mich interessiert, wer Pednisolon nimmt, welche Menge 5 mg oder 10 mg ?

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

es ist unbekannt, was richtig ist. Die Packungbeilage empfiehlt 5 mg Prednisolon, wenn man direkt nach der Diagnose ADT+Zytiga einsetzt. Dagegen 10 mg wenn man mit Knochenmetastasen kastrationsresistent ist. Der Hintergrund ist, dass man bei langfristiger Einnahme besser 5 mg verwendet. Bei Kastrationsresistenz mit Knochenmetastasen wird wohl mit einer kürzeren Wirkungsdauer von Zytiga gerechnet, so dass man 10 mg einsetzen kann.

Nimmt man 5 mg, so besteht die Gefahr von überhöhtem Mineralkortikoid was zu Bluthochdruck und Kalium-Mangel mit einer Reihe von Symptomen wie z.B. Herzrhythmusstörungen führen kann. Dann wäre der Zweck von Prednisolon nicht erreicht worden. Bei 10 mg ist mit Gewichtszuwachs durch Körperfett zu rechnen, das wieder ein kardiovaskuläres Risiko bedeutet.

Georg

----------


## Stefan1

> Nimmt man 5 mg, so besteht die Gefahr von überhöhtem Mineralkortikoid was zu Bluthochdruck und Kalium-Mangel mit einer Reihe von Symptomen wie z.B. Herzrhythmusstörungen führen kann. Dann wäre der Zweck von Prednisolon nicht erreicht worden. Bei 10 mg ist mit Gewichtszuwachs durch Körperfett zu rechnen, das wieder ein kardiovaskuläres Risiko bedeutet.
> Georg


Moins Georg,

danke für Deine Antwort, dann nehme ich weiterhin 10 mg.
deine Antwort hilft Adam ja auch weiter.

----------


## Stefan1

> Bin jetzt kurz davor Abirateron und Prednison einzusetzen.
> diese Medikamente gibt es schon seit 2012.
> wollte hier mal nachfragen ob es Patienten gibt die das jetzt schon längere Zeit einsetzen.
> Gruß Adam


Moins Adam,

ich nehme Zytiga mit Pednisolon jetzt mitlerweile 6 monate und habe nix zu "meckern" 
*ich* vertrage es sehr gut.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Stefan,
wir zwei und der Hans sind wohl die einzigen die das brauchen.
oder die Anderen schreiben nicht mit hier.
Du musst noch mal Deinen PSA Verlauf aktualisieren hier.
eine Frage noch dazu : wo hast Du das gelesen das es besser wirken soll bei 0 Alkohol ?
bei uns wird ja schon mal am Abend Wein getrunken.das kann bei mir schon mal 3 Glas a 0,2 cl sein.
Gruß

Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> Du musst noch mal Deinen PSA Verlauf aktualisieren hier.
> Gruß Adam


Moins Adam,
*mein PSA Verlauf ist aktuell !* (bin noch im Allgäu) 20.Februar Blut abnehmen . . .

das mit dem Alkohol, ob ich das wiederfinde ?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo, 
wir hatten uns drüber unterhalten, hab aber vergessen wo du das her hattest mit dem Alkohol,
 vielleicht fällt es dir noch ein.

gruss
adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Die Packungbeilage empfiehlt 5 mg Prednisolon, wenn man direkt nach der Diagnose ADT+Zytiga einsetzt.


Meine letzte Messung vom 3.2.20 PSA 11,3 ng/ml--Testosteron 0,91 ng/ml. das Testo fällt nicht genug nach unten leider.
Psa Anstieg nochmal in einem Monat um 1,09 ng/ml.

Werde jetzt mit der Medikation beginnen,5mg Prednisolon und 1000 mg Abiraterone (Zytiga)

werde die Werte dann in einem Monat noch mal kontrollieren lassen.
mal schauen ob es sich dann auf die Werte auswirkt.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

ich drücke Dir die Daumen dafür, dass es hilft und dafür, dass die Nebenwirkungen gering sind.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,




> ich drücke Dir die Daumen dafür, dass es hilft und dafür, dass die Nebenwirkungen gering sind.


Danke mal,bin ja schon im elften Jahr dabei mit dem PK.
bleiben wir mal positiv.....
der Stefan hat mal gelesen das das Medikament ,wenn man keinen Alkohol trinkt besser Ergebnisse aufweist.
kann dazu jemand etwas beitragen ?
den Wein wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht abgewöhnen.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Adam,
es scheint weniger um Abiraterone zu gehen, sondern um das *Prednisolon* das man dazu einnimmt.
 Prednisolon und Alkohol das kann Probleme geben. Z. B. 

https://www.netdoktor.de/medikamente/prednisolon/
 
Bei den Nebenwirkungen steht hier:
_Viele Patienten berichten auch, dass sie während der Einnahme von Prednisolon Alkohol weniger gut vertragen. Bei einer hohen Prednisolon-Dosierung kann die Kombination eine starke Unter- oder Überzuckerung auslösen. Die generelle Empfehlung lautet daher, Prednisolon und Alkohol nicht zur gleichen Zeit einzunehmen_.

  Franz

----------


## ursus47

Ja das stimmt, ich musste wegen Polyialgia Rheumatika 6 Monate Prednisolon 10 mg nehmen und daraus hat sich ein Diabethes 2 entwickelt. Seit ich das Kortison wieder absetzte ist der Zucker wieder normal.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Franz,




> es scheint weniger um Abiraterone zu gehen, sondern um das *Prednisolon das man dazu einnimmt.
> Prednisolon und Alkohol das kann Probleme geben. Z. B.*]


_Bei einer hohen Prednisolon-Dosierung kann die Kombination eine starke Unter- oder Überzuckerung auslösen._
was ist denn eine hohe Dosierung, 10 mg wohl nicht oder ?

mit dem Wein das hält sich auch in Grenzen,aber das Essen müsste man wohl auch umstellen,halt wenig Kohlehydrate oder ?
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,



> ich musste wegen Polyialgia Rheumatika 6 Monate Prednisolon 10 mg nehmen und daraus hat sich ein Diabethes 2 entwickelt.


das hat sich so entwickelt bei Dir,von 10 mg des Medikaments, oder hattest Du schon vorher Probleme damit ?
Gruß
Adam

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> das hat sich so entwickelt bei Dir,von 10 mg des Medikaments, oder hattest Du schon vorher Probleme damit ?
> Gruß
> Adam


Ja es ist bekannt dass kortison Diabetes verursachen kann. Dies gilt wenn man längere Zeit über 7,5 mg einnimmt. Bei der zytiga Therapie nehmen manche auch nur 5 mg. Da will ich mich aber nicht festlegen. Bei Entzündungen wie bei mir fängt man mit min 60 mg an. Und dann geht man monatlich 10 mg-weise runter bis auf ca. 7,5mg. Aber das wird bei dir sicher nichtm so sein

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Ursus,




> Bei der zytiga Therapie nehmen manche auch nur 5 mg.


bei mir hat der Urologe die 10 mg verschrieben,das nehme ich seit vorgestern.
mal schauen wie sich alles weiterentwickelt.sollte sich die Werte schnell verbessern wird wohl eine Reduzierung möglich sein.
aber jetzt erst mal warten ob es anschlägt.
Du hast ja auch eine leidvolle Geschichte hinter Dir,
alles Gute für Dich,
es geht immer weiter.....
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

das  Prednisolon wird genommen um eine Nebenwirkung von Zytiga zu vermeiden. Es wird nicht genommen um den Tumor zu bekämpfen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,

bei Verträglichkeit und gutem Ansprechen ,heißt PSA Rückgang könnte man dann irgendwann die Dosen von beiden Medikamenten halbieren,oder ?
nunja erst mal abwarten...
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Die Medikamente sind für eine reduzierte Dosis nicht vorgesehen. Du hast Dir ja auch keine halbe Spritze geben lassen. 
Man kann die Dosis reduzieren, wenn man Zytiga beim Essen nimmt. Dann erhält man aber wohl keine geringere Dosis sondern der Körper nimmt den Wirkstoff besser auf. Da man dabei aber keine konstante Aufnahme des Wirkstoff hat, soll man dies nicht machen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,Ei gut,
ich nehme morgens nüchtern erst die 10 mg Predenisolon und danach gleich 2 x 500 mg Abirateron .
was zu Essen gibts dann 2 Stunden später.
Wein oder sonstige Alkoholische Drinks gibts mal nicht.
wer hätte das mal gedacht!!!!
Gruss
Adam

----------


## ursus47

Mensch Adam, hab jetzt mal deine PCa Geschichte gelesen. Seit 2009 kämpfst Du jetzt schon mit dem Bösewicht. Und wie ich seh bist Du auch etwa in meinem Alter. An Therapie hast Du ja einiges schon durch. Nun bist du bei Zytiga angekommen. Ich denke das wird Dir sicher noch einmal ein Aufwind geben. Du hast mir gegenüber einen risigen Vorteil. Ich habe einen schweren Leberschaden durch die Hepatis"C" . Vibrosegrad 3 bei Grad 4 sprcht man von beginnender Zirrhose). Zytiga und Kortison ist Gift für eine Leber wie meine. Diese Sorge musst Du erst einmal nicht haben. Ich wünsche Dir dass diese Therapie Dir noch einige Jahre schenkt.
Lieber Gruss
Urs

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Urs,
Ja bin schon lange dabei ,
der Untermieter fühlt sich gut bei mir,leider.
jetzt habe ich eine der letzten Karten dagegen gezogen,
will mal hoffen das er sich wieder beleidigt zurück zieht.
am Anfang hier im Forum hab Ich nur Bahnhof verstanden,
aber man wächst rein hier.
der verstorbene Konrad hier im Forum hat mir geholfen dabei.
Du hast Dich ja auch als die Krankheiten verteilt worden sind mehrmals angestellt,Ei,Ei
Ich bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden,man muss halt dranbleiben.
alle Medikamente hab ich ganz gut vertragen bis jetzt.
das Zytiga auch.
bin ab Dienstag noch mal 14 Tage in Lanzarote,
Für Dich und die Anderen hier viel Erfolg gegen die Krankheit 

Gruss
Adam

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo Urs,
> Ja bin schon lange dabei ,
> der Untermieter fühlt sich gut bei mir,leider.
> jetzt habe ich eine der letzten Karten dagegen gezogen,
> will mal hoffen das er sich wieder beleidigt zurück zieht.
> am Anfang hier im Forum hab Ich nur Bahnhof verstanden,
> aber man wächst rein hier.
> der verstorbene Konrad hier im Forum hat mir geholfen dabei.
> Du hast Dich ja auch als die Krankheiten verteilt worden sind mehrmals angestellt,Ei,Ei
> ...


Da wünsch ich dir tolle Tage und du wirst sicher neue Kraft schöpfen für den Kampf gegen den Untermieter lg urs

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo lieber Adam,

Ich möchte einmal etwas Unverbindliches zum Alkoholkonsum sagen.

Zitat Franz:



> _es scheint weniger um Abiraterone zu gehen, sondern um das Prednisolon das man dazu einnimmt.
> Prednisolon und Alkohol das kann Probleme geben. Z. B._


Im Jahr 2005 musste ich, mit Unterbrechung von 3 Monaten, 1 Jahr lang täglich 100 mg! Kortison nehmen. Die Dosis wurde wochenweise um 10 mg, später um 5 mg verringert.
Dieses wiederholte sich 2017 mit einer etwas geringeren Dosis von 80 mg über einen Zeitraum von 3 Monaten.

Mir hat der Alkohol in diesen Zeiten nicht geschadet. Damals waren Bacardi und Whisky meine Favoriten. Heute sind es griechische Weine. Von deutschen Weinen bekomme ich zu oft Sodbrennen. Da helfen auch keine MYMNE Tabletten oder Teezubereitungen.
Der Blutzucker hat sich in dieser Zeit leicht erhöht, ist aber nach einem halben Jahr wieder gesunken. Das wurde aber auch bei Antialkoholikern beobachtet.

Man vermutet, dass dieses Cortison bei mir den grauen Star verursacht hat.
Diesen hatte ich ja im letzten Jahr entfernen lassen.

Ich wünsche Dir zum Wochenende schöne, aber mäßige Prozente!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,





> Ich möchte einmal etwas Unverbindliches zum Alkoholkonsum sagen.


also das mit dem Alkohol hält sich in Grenzen bei mir.
es ist zur Zeit pro Tag, 1 Bier a0,5ltr und 2 Glas Wein a 0,2 ltr.
manchmal auch 2 Tage ohne die Woche.
möchte ich auch nicht missen.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
neues zu meiner Situation,




> Donnerstag 6.2.20 beginn Zytiga
> 
> Donnerstag 27.02.20 -Lutrate-3-Monats--Depot
> 
> Donnerstag 5.03.20 Kontrolle-PSA--Testo
> 
> 05.03.20--PSA--0,68--ng/ml--Testo--0,44-ng/ml


der Einsatz von Zytiga hat das PSA und das Testo weit nach unten gebracht wie man an der Messung vom 5.03. ersehen kann.
das zeigt wohl das der PK noch nicht Hormontaub ist oder ?
wie lange dauert es denn bis die Werte ganz unten sind ?
ist es sinnvoll in 4 Wochen noch mal zu messen ?
hab jetzt auch die vom Andy eingestellten Berichte gelesen,Zytiga kombiniert mit Chemo ,
oder Enzalutamid kombiniert mit PRLT.
es scheint noch einiges zu geben gegen den PK.
das Zytiga vertrage ich gut,brauch nur den Schlaf nach dem Mittagessen,das war vorher nicht der Fall.
nehme an mein Testo war vorher bei ca 0,80 ng/ml und jetzt bei 0,44 ng/ml,das wird wohl was ausmachen.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo ,
noch mal was u Zytiga,




> ein hiesiger Onkologe sagte zu einem unserer Mitglieder in der SHG, bei Abiraterone schaut er nicht mehr auf den PSA-Wert, sondern nimmt die Bildgebung zu Hilfe und beurteilt die Entwicklung nach dem Stand der Metatastasen.Der PSA-Wert unter Abiraterone ist kein zuverlässiger Marker für das eigentliche Tumorgeschehen. Die Tumortätigkeit hat sich verstärkt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich Abiraterone absetzen müssen. Der Onkologe hat mir eine Therapie mit Cabazitaxel angeboten.



Habe noch mal ein wenig über Zytiga nachgelesen.
auffallen ist das das PSA nicht mehr die Ausagekraft hat,sondern mehr die Bildgebung.
nun muss man halt sehen wie weiter,
im Moment fällt mir nix ein

Gruß
dam

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Adam, ich finde ja schon mal super wie Du die Therapie sichtlich gut verträgst. Ich habe grosse Angst vor dem Zytiga und 150 mg Bicalutamid. 
Gruss
Urs

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Urs,
wenn in meinem Profil schaust siehst Du das ich so gut wie alles schon durch habe an Medikamenten.
festgestellt hab ich dabei, daß mit einem Normalgewicht,guter Ernährung und Sport sich das ganze Nebenwirkungsfreier verhält.
die Angst hatte ich auch.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Hartmut,
> 
> also das mit dem Alkohol hält sich in Grenzen bei mir.
> es ist zur Zeit pro Tag, 1 Bier a0,5ltr und 2 Glas Wein a 0,2 ltr.
> manchmal auch 2 Tage ohne die Woche.
> möchte ich auch nicht missen.
> Gruß
> Adam



Gude Adam,

also meinen täglichen Schoppen Rotwein auch ohne Dubbeglas lass ich mir trotz allem nicht nehmen. Du machst das schon richtig, wobei ich Bier ganz selten höchstens mal zum Durstlöschen trinke, und zwar nur in einem Restaurant. Daheim im Kühlschrank haben wir kein Bier.

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Hallo wollte noch mal was anmerken,

*mein Testo war vor Beginn Zytiga bei ca 0,80 ng/ml und jetzt bei 0,44 ng/ml.
 mein PSA war vor 4 Wochen noch bei 11,3 ng/ml*

der Testowert ist ja in 4 Wochen unter Zytiga abgefallen auf 0,44 ng/ml., wird er noch weiter fallen ?
 das PSA ist abgefallen auf 0,68 ng/ml.

bei den meisten hier fällt der Testo unter den Spritzen auf unter 0,2 ng/ml
beim Stefan1 ist das PSA trotz Zytiga wesentlich langsamer abgefallen .Der Testo war bei Ihm schon unter  0,2 ng/ml. da soll sich einer einen Reim drauf machen.
der PK ist schon schwierig zu verstehen.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> beim Stefan1 ist das PSA trotz Zytiga wesentlich langsamer abgefallen .Der Testo war bei Ihm schon unter  0,2 ng/ml.
> Gruß Adam


Moin Adam,
mein Testosteron ist eigentlich fast immer* 0,03 ng/ml* . . .

aber Glückwunsch zu Deinen niedrigen Werten.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
nochmal eine Anmerkung zu Zytiga,


*mein Testo war vor Beginn Zytiga bei ca 0,80 ng/ml und jetzt bei 0,44 ng/ml.
mein PSA war vor 4 Wochen noch bei 11,3 ng/ml

der Testowert ist ja in 4 Wochen unter Zytiga abgefallen auf 0,44 ng/ml., wird er noch weiter fallen ?
das PSA ist abgefallen auf 0,68 ng/ml.*

habe mal ein wenig im Kisp gelesen.
bin halt etwas irritiert wegen dem starken PSA Abfall innerhalb eines Monats.
mal die Meinung dazu von mir : da das Testo vor Einnahme von Zytiga doch noch bei 0,80 ng/ml war,
was wohl bedeuten würde das die PK Zellen noch genug Futter hatten um sich weiter auszubreiten.
durch das abfallen des Wertes auf 0,44 ng/ml wurde den PK Zellen ja das Futter gestrichen.nehme jetzt mal an das Testo wird noch weiter fallen.
diese Messung mach ich halt wieder in 4 Wochen auch wenn der Arzt das nicht für nötig befindet.
bei den allermeisten die Zytiga bekommen ist wohl der Testowert unter 0,2 ng/ml. bei Anstieg von PSA bei diesem Wert bedeutet das ja Kastrationsresistenz.
man sollte ja dann zu dem Schluß kommen das bei mir noch keine Kastrationsresistenz vorliegt.
soviel dazu,mal schauen was der Urologe meint in 4 Wochen.

soviel Meinungen dazu gibt es ja hier auch nicht mehr,vieleicht bin ich ja einer von einer anderen Galaxie !!!!

Gruß
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

keine Sorge, Du bist kein Außerirdischer. Irgendwann wird´s mich auch in Deine Richtung verschlagen. Du hast nur Pech damit gehabt, dass die "normale" ADT bei Dir nicht die gewünschte Wirkung hatte. An Deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt abwarten und schauen, wie sich Testo und PSA entwickeln. Da Du bei beiden Positionen nun einen drastischen Rückgang verzeichnen konntest, würde ich auf den Arzt hören, und die nächste Messung nicht schon in 4 Wochen vornehmen lassen. Du verpasst nichts. Deine Werte sind auf dem richtigen Weg.

Mach´s gut

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,




> Du hast nur Pech damit gehabt, dass die "normale" ADT bei Dir nicht die gewünschte Wirkung hatte.


ja so ist es ,die normale ADT hat es nicht geschafft das Testo unter 0,2 ng/ml zu bringen.
nun könnte es sein das es klappt unter Zytiga ,wie lange weiß niemand.
wollen wir mal zufrieden sein.

in diesem Sinne
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> die normale ADT hat es nicht geschafft das Testo unter 0,2 ng/ml zu bringen.


habe jetzt nach exakt 3 Monaten Zytiga noch mal meine Werte Bestimmen lassen.
wollte halt sehen wie das Ansprechen ist bezüglich PSA und Testosteron.

*Beginn mit Zytiga 6.2.20 -  bei PSA 11,3 ng/ml - Testosteron bei 0,91 ng/ml
Kontrollmessung - 5.3.20-  bei PSA 0,68 ng/ml - Testosteron bei 0,44 ng/ml
Kontrollmessung- 5.5.20 - bei PSA 0,085 ng/ml- Testosteron bei  -80 ng/dl
*
ich freue mich sehr das das jetzt nach 3 Monaten sich so entwickelt hat.
was mich verwundert ,der Testosteronwert ist mit -80 ng/dl auf dem Analysebogen angegeben.
habe mal gegoogelt aber nix gefunden.
80 ng/dl kann es wohl nicht sein,da wäre ja das PSA wieder gestiegen oder ?
vieleicht weiß hier jemand was dazu ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## lutzi007

Adam,
meine Vermutung wäre 0,08 ng/ml.
Lutz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Lutz,
werde die Praxis mal antelefonieren,
vieleicht können die was dazu sagen .
Gruß 
Adam

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Adam,

1 dl = 100 ml;  80 ng in 1 dl ergibt auf 100 ml verteilt  = 0,8 ng/ml; 
Frag noch mal nach, um Schreibfehler auszuschließen. 

Franz

----------


## ursus47

https://www.hormonspezialisten.de/se...itenumrechner/

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Adam,

Dein PSA-Wert ist gewaltig in den Keller gerutscht. Hoffentlich bleibt er lange Zeit da, oder geht noch weiter runter, was m. E. nicht unrealistisch ist.

Wie lebt es sich mit Zytiga?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,




> Dein PSA-Wert ist gewaltig in den Keller gerutscht. Hoffentlich bleibt er lange Zeit da, oder geht noch weiter runter, was m. E. nicht unrealistisch ist.
> 
> Wie lebt es sich mit Zytiga?




ja endlich mal was den Testowert ganz nach unten gebracht hat und damit gleichzeitig das PSA.
das zeigt ja wohl das noch keine Kastrationsresistenz vorliegt.
mit Zytiga lebt es sich ganz normal,habe 0 Nebenwirkungen.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> mit Zytiga lebt es sich ganz normal,habe 0 Nebenwirkungen.
> Gruß Adam


Moins Adam,
habe ich Dir doch immer gesagt  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
ich habe bis heute durch Zytiga keinerlei Nebenwirkungen . . .
ich bin mit Blutabnehmen am 27. 5. dran . . .

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Adam und Stefan
Ihr beide nehmt ja zu Zytiga auch noch Leuprorelin. Hattet Ihr damit noch nie als Nebenwirkung Hitzewallungen oder Schwitzatacken ?

Reiner

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

das ist doch mal wieder eine schöne Nachricht von dir!
So müssen wir uns ja keine Gedanken mehr machen, das du stirbst.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Spaß bei Seite. 
Nach der Corona-Zeit sehen wir uns im Weinkeller. 
Ich hatte immer daran geglaubt, das es wirkt, frag Brigitte.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

ja Hartmut,
was ich alles probiert habe,mein lieber Scholli....
wie es denn weitergeht,wer weiß das schon.
das Abirateron wirkt ja nicht bei jedem,oder manchmal auch nur kurze Zeit.
bei mir lag es wohl einfach nur am Testosteron ,was sich unter normaler ADT nur bis 
auf 0,80 ng/ml absenken lies, und das war nicht weit genug nach unten . 0,2 ng/ml sollte es ja erreichen.
ich freue mich sehr darüber.
Nach der Corona-Zeit sehen wir uns im Weinkeller,aber gerne doch (:-) 
wünsche allen hier viel Glück und Erfolg bei der weiteren Therapie.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
Update Testosteron !!!
habe den Wert noch mal überprüfen lassen .
Testosteron ist wieder gestiegen auf den alten Wert von 0,80 ng/ml.
noch ist das PSA auf 0,085 ng/ml , denke aber es wird steigen.
vieleicht wirkt ja das Abirateron trotzdem auf das PSA ?
da glaub ich aber nicht dran .
habe in 10 Tagen Termin beim Urologen.
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Testosteron nach unten bringen kann ?
Gruss
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam, Du hattest doch schon in der Vergangenehit immer einen zu hohen Testosteronwert. Bei Abirateron wird meist 0,03 erreicht, ein Wert von 0,8 ist "unerhört". Ich glaube in dem Labor ist das Messgerät defekt, versuche mal ein anderes Labor.

----------


## adam 60

Georg,
das ist ein Riesen Labor, werde es dann jetzt doch mal machen .
erst mal danke 
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,ich hatte mich schon ein wenig über Deine Angaben vom 27.05. (nachfolgend in kursiver Schrift) gewundert. Da nennst Du die Testosteronwerte 0,91 ng/ml und 0,44 ng/ml und dann unverständlich -80 ng/dl. Was bedeutet der Bindestrich und warum wird die Einheit dl statt ml verwendet? Ich hoffe, dass alles nur redaktionelle Fehler sind.  
_
Beginn mit Zytiga 6.2.20 -  bei PSA 11,3 ng/ml - Testosteron bei 0,91 ng/ml
Kontrollmessung - 5.3.20-  bei PSA 0,68 ng/ml - Testosteron bei 0,44 ng/ml
Kontrollmessung- 5.5.20 - bei PSA 0,085 ng/ml- Testosteron bei  -80 ng/dl

_Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
ich hatte den Arzt nochmal angeschrieben wegen dem -80 ng/dl.
es ist der Wert leider,so stehts im Laborbericht. _Kontrollmessung- 5.5.20 - bei PSA 0,085 ng/ml- Testosteron bei -80 ng/dl -das sind dann 0,80 ng/ml.
_nun ja das PSA ist ja noch ganz unten bei 0,085 ng/ml,bis das wieder bei 12 ng/ml ist sind 1,5 Jahre vergangen.
vieleicht bleibt es auch noch eine Zeit unten unter Zytiga.
vieleicht ist ja auch die Testomessung nicht richtig wie Georg vermutet.
am 5.6.2020 werde ich in einem anderen Labor messen ,dann wird man sehen.
vieleicht weiß noch jemand was ?
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Gude Adam,

von Deinem Wohnort ist es nicht weit nach Kaiserslautern. Bitte fahre zum Labor Dr. KLein,
Telefon 0631-303240. Das Ergebnis bekommst Du noch am Tag der Blutabnahme
zuverlässig per Telefon. Seit fast 20 Jahren fahre ich dahin und bin sehr zufrieden.

Das Labor befindet sich in der Nähe der ersten Autobahnabfahrt in der Luxemburgerstraße

http://www.lab-kl.de/ 

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Moin Harald,
dank Dir für die Information.
ich mach die Untersuchung beim Urologen dann .
es ist dann ein Labor in Ingelheim.
Testosteron wurde bei einer Besprechung in der Heidelberger Klinik genommen, da war der Wert auch ganz anders.
ohne eine erneute Feststellung brauch ich mir keinen Kopp machen.
alles Gute für Dich
Gruss
Adam

----------


## Michi1

Mache ich irgend etwas falsch wenn ich 5 Jahre nach Op überhaupt noch nicht weiß welchen Wert mein Testosteron hat? Oder beruhigt das nur?

----------


## adam 60

Moin Michi,



> Mache ich irgend etwas falsch wenn ich 5 Jahre nach Op überhaupt noch nicht weiß welchen Wert mein Testosteron hat? Oder beruhigt das nur?


wenn das PSA unten ist ist unter ADT wird es auch das Testostosteron sein.
da brauchst Du dir keine Gedanken machen.
es wird zum Problem wenn das PSA steigt,dann solltest Du es kontrollieren lassen.
bei mir ist es nie ganz nach unten abgefallen und jetzt unter Zytiga ist es laut Laborwert wieder auf dem Stand wie beim Beginn von Zytiga.
das Zytiga sollte ja das Testo ganz nach unten bringen.
Testosteron ist die Nahrung für die Krebszellen,mal einfach ausgedrückt.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

also ich bin auf jeden Fall am Montag 18.Mai 2020 so gegen 10.00 Uhr im Labor Dr. Klein in Kaiserslautern. 
Vielleicht können wir uns da sogar natürlich mit Mundschutz treffen.

Es gibt keine Wartezeit. Das Blut wird vom Fachpersonal abgezapft und nachmittags kannst Du das 
Ergebnis per Fax mitgeteilt bekommen oder auch telefonisch erfragen.

Ich komme nüchtern, weil ich sämtliche relevanten Blutwerte wissen möchte. Danach gibts Frühstück 
im benachbarten Möbelhaus. Auch der Urin kann zur Überprüfung abgegeben werden.

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Moin Harald,
hatte im Labor mal angerufen und Montag gegen 10 Uhr könnte man da einlaufen.
ich sage Dir Bescheid ob es dann bei mir klappt.
bin halt doch sehr beunruhigt wegen dem gestiegenen Testosteron.


Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

> bin halt doch sehr beunruhigt wegen dem gestiegenen Testosteron.





> Labor 1 =Dienstag--05.05.20--Kontrolle--PSA--Testo
> 
> 05.05.20--PSA--0,085 ng/ml----Testo--.-0,80 ng/ml
> 
> Labor 2 = Donnerstag--20.05.2020 - Kontrolle--PSA--Testo
> 
> 20.05.20--PSA--0,095 ng/ml----Testo--.-0,20 ng/ml




die Kontrollmessung am 20.5.20 hat bestätigt dass das Testosteron unter Zytiga doch noch bei 0,2 ng/ml liegt.
was dann bedeutet das, das Zytiga noch gut wirkt.
das PSA ist etwas höher ,wahrscheinlich eine andere Messmethode.
warum in meinem Stammlabor die Testosteronmessung immer höher ausfällt weiß ich nicht.
in der Heidelberger Uni wurde auch schon mal eine Kontrollmessung gemacht und da war es genauso.
ich hoffe das die Werte so bleiben,werde dann in 2 Monaten noch mal kontrollieren lassen.
oder was könnte ich sonst noch tun ?
schönes Wochenende 

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo noch mal was für Alle,

Meine Hystorie des PK bis jetzt.




> 07.05.09 PSA Nadir nach OP---------- 0,220-ng/ml
> 25.10.10   "       "    nach Logenbestrahlung -0,013-ng/ml
> 01.08.13   "        "   unter Bicalutamid--------0,034-ng/ml
> 28.12.18   "        "   unter Firmagon-----------0,85-ng/ml
> 05.05.20   "        "   unter Zytiga--------------0,085-ng/ml


das alles in den letzten 11 Jahren.habe alles gut weg gesteckt und bin im Moment fit.
Nebenwirkungen waren allgemein gering,um das gut mitzumachen ist Sport unabdingbar.
der Stefan1 und der Wolfgang Janz kennen mich in einem schlechten Allgemeinzustand der sich jetzt sehr gebessert hat.
das jetzt mal alles zur Info
nach dem Motto vom Harald -nicht aufgeben !!!

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> _05.05.20 " " unter Zytiga----------PSA----0,085-ng/ml_


hatte gestern Termin beim Urologen,neue  3 Monatsimplantat diesmal Eligard plus eine Monatsration Zytiga.
er war erstaunt über diesen starken PSA und Testoabfall.
er würde im Normalfall die Chemo vorziehen und wenn das PSA sich wieder erhöht auf Zytiga gehen.
bei mir hat er halt zuerst Zytiga gegeben,weil ich es so wollte.
in meinem Fall (ist meine Meinung ) war das Testosteron mit 0,80 ng/ml einfach noch zu hoch sodaß die PK-Zellen weiterwachsen konnten.
und selbst nach 3 Monaten Zytiga ist es nur auf 0,2 ng/ml abgefallen,vieleicht fällt es ja noch weiter. (bin wohl ein spezieller Fall )
werde in 2 Monaten noch mal kontrollieren lassen.
was mir halt bei diesen Gesprächen auffällt,man muss halt immer nachfragen,man hat das Gefühl es wäre alles nicht so recht.
auf die spezielle Konstallation eingehen wie in meinem Fall das Testosteron was ja die Hauptrolle spielt,ist auch schwierig.Den Urologen fehlt halt auch die Zeit,so isses halt
wie lange das gut geht  mit Zytiga weiss man halt nicht.
beim Stefan1 war unter Zytiga das Testosteron schon bei 0,02 ng/ml und er hat jetzt PSA Erhöung von 2,04 ng/ml auf 3,06 ng/ml.
auch die PSA Absenkung war in den Anfangsmonaten unter Zytiga nur moderat.
denke mal das Zytiga ist nicht das richtige für Ihn.
Stefan das ist meine Meinung,bin gespannt was der Urologe meint.

lg 
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
Hier mal meinen PCA Verlauf in Kurzform




> geb.dat. 9.11.48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ja jetzt wieder sehr weit unten mit PSA und Testosteron (
wenn ich jetzt intermitieren könnte wäre ich nach meiner bisherigen Verlaufssituation erst in 2 Jahren wieder bei PSA 10 ng/ml.
gibt es eine Meinung Hierzu ?
mache nächste Woche einen Termin beim Urologen
lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam, ich glaube nach dem Besuch beim Urologen brauchst Du keine Meinung von uns mehr. Der Urologe wird sich auf keine intermittierende Zytiga-Therapie einlassen.

----------


## adam 60

also,
es gibt aber hier im Forum welche die die Dosis zumindest reduziert haben.
aber was spricht dagegen.
bei mir war das Problem das die Testosteronabsenkung unter den anderen Hormonpräparaten nicht funktioniert hat.
also der PCA ist nicht Hormontaub.
das Zytiga würde wahrscheinlich nach dem Ende der Intermitierung auch weiter wirken.
also meine Laienmeinung ist das

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

moin adam,

ich hab' diese hier gefunden. ist schon ein bissel älter:
https://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/niedr...a-abiraterone/

kannst ja mal deinem urologen vorlegen, und mal gucken was er sagt.
das wäre dann nur eine verringerung der doses.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> das wäre dann nur eine verringerung der doses.


ich wollte eigentlich komplett absetzen ,die ADT und Zytiga.
das ist abenteuerlich !!!
hatte ja das Zytiga nur bekommen weil mein Testosteron sich nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml absenken ließ.
der PK ist noch nicht hormontaub eine Intermitierung wäre meiner Meinung nach möglich.
in 4 Wochen mach ich noch eine Messung ,danach dann zum Urologen mit den Werten.
vieleicht sollte ich mir dazu noch eine zweite Meinung einholen ?
wer hat eine Meinung dazu ?

*Coronabeiträge* danke Ralf für`s schließen

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Zytiga-Konzentration ist ziemlich abhängig auch von der Nahrungsaufnahme. Es gibt gute Hinweise darauf, dass man die Dosis reduzieren kann, wenn man das Timing der Einnahme mit dem Essen abstimmt und den Essensinhalt auch entsprechend auswählt.

https://ascopubs.org/doi/10.1200/JCO.2017.76.4381

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,




> Dienstag--26.05.20--Eligard--3-Monats--Depot


Ein Intermittieren ist bei  Zytiga nicht gegeben, so wie ich es weiß.
Aber du bekommst ja noch die Spritze, somit sieht es vielleicht anders aus.

Du hast ja in 4 bis 5 Wochen einen Termin beim Urologen.
Ich würde den Arzt Fragen, ob du für eine Zeit beides zusammen absetzen kannst.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,
ja die Spritze ist ja jetzt fällig,
hatte ich übersehen.die hole ich mir nochmal ab am Freitag.
vieleicht kann ich den Arzt ja nochmal sprechen,wenn er denn Zeit hat.
lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Zu Zytiga ohne nüchternen Magen hatte ich Dir schon mal geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...288#post128288

Dabei bin ich von vier 250 mg Tabletten ausgegangen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Zu Zytiga ohne nüchternen Magen hatte ich Dir schon mal geschrieben:


hatte Heute Termin beim Urologen,die 3 Monatsdepotspritze habe ich erhalten.
nochmal die Frage zur Intermitieren ,sprich aussetzen der Hormontheraphie gestellt.
also ich sollte es auf keinen Fall tun,es könnte mein Leben verkürzen,weil sich dann Krebsstämme weiterentwickeln können die dann später nicht mehr auf die Hormontheraphie ansprechen.
also heißt ,Eligard +Zytiga+Predinissolon weiterhin.
er hat Patienten in der Praxis die schon bei viel schlechtern Vorwerten schon Jahre darauf ansprechen.
ein teurer Spaß für die Krankenkasse.ca 3430,-€ im Monat.
ich nehme das jetzt weiter so wie auf dem Beipackzettel da so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen.

was ich halt machen muß ist Sport, damit die Muskulatur in Takt bleibt.
Bäume reisse ich eh keine mehr aus.

Werte vom 20.07.20--PSA-0,037--Testosteron-<0,20 ng/ml


Gruß
Adam

----------


## Trekker

> nochmal die Frage zur Intermitieren ,sprich aussetzen der Hormontheraphie gestellt.
> also ich sollte es auf keinen Fall tun,es könnte mein Leben verkürzen,weil sich dann Krebsstämme weiterentwickeln können die dann später nicht mehr auf die Hormontheraphie ansprechen.


Ich sollte mich nach Feststellung eines Rezidiv bestrahlen lassen. Parallel dazu hat man mir im Vorfeld eine 3-Monats-Spritze (Trenantone) verpasst. Diese hat meinen PSA-Wert innerhalb von drei Monaten von 0,73 auf 0,04 reduziert. Nach der guten Wirkung der Spritze möchte ich den Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung möglichst lange aus dem Wege gehen. Deshalb möchte ich vorläufig auf eine Bestrahlung verzichten, dafür aber die Gabe der 3-Monats-Spritzen (Trenantone) mindestens auf ein Jahr ausdehnen und danach absetzen um zu schauen, was der PSA-Wert macht. Allerdings passt die Aussage Deines Urologen nicht so ganz in mein Konzept. 

Oder ist es bei mir anders, weil ich nur ein Präparat gespritzt bekomme?
Hat jemand Erfahrung zu dem von mir geplanten Vorgehen?

----------


## Michi1

Nach 3x Trenantone wurde es bei mir wieder abgesetzt. Das ist jetzt 8 Monate her bis jetzt passt mein PSA. Am 7.9. muss ich wieder zur Messung.

----------


## Niko52

> ...
> Oder ist es bei mir anders, weil ich nur ein Präparat gespritzt bekomme?
> Hat jemand Erfahrung zu dem von mir geplanten Vorgehen?


Dein Fall ist anders. Adam ist schon mal bestrahlt worden. Bei dir ist das erste Rezidiv nach RPE und die Leitlinien sehen in diesem Fall eine Bestrahlung vor.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Parallel dazu hat man mir im Vorfeld eine 3-Monats-Spritze (Trenantone) verpasst. Diese hat meinen PSA-Wert innerhalb von drei Monaten von 0,73 auf 0,04 reduziert.


Dei PSA fällt gut unter Trenantone ,das könnte man so belassen.
man könnte es aber auch mit Bestrahlung versuchen,dann könntest Du bei Wirkung eventuell auf die Hormontheraphie verzichten.
sie wirkt ja eh nicht ewig.
ich musste Zytiga zusätzlich nehmen da mein Testosteron sich mit der Spritze nicht weit genug nach unten senken lässt.
Testosteron ist ja die Nahrung für die Krebszellen. 
bei mir liegen die Metastasen auch so ungünstig das sie nicht zu bestrahlen sind.

gute Gelingen

Adam

----------


## Niko52

Die Tumorzellen gehen leider nicht zugrunde, wenn man ihnen das Testosteron wegnimmt.

----------


## ursus47

> Die Tumorzellen gehen leider nicht zugrunde, wenn man ihnen das Testosteron wegnimmt.


Das mag sein, aber mein PCa ist nach 9Monaten ADT scheinbar deutlich kleiner geworden.
LG Urs

----------


## Niko52

Das ist auch richtig so.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man mit einer ADT beginnt, werden die Tumorrezidive und -metastasen um etwa bis zu 30% schrumpfen. Ob damit 30% zugrunde gegangen sind oder nicht, ist mir nicht bekannt. Jedenfalls bestehen die restlichen 70% aus Zellen, die nicht mehr wachsen und resistenten Zellen, die trotz ADT wachsen. Man unterbricht die ADT trotz eintretender Resistenz nicht, da man befürchtet, dass dann die nicht-resistenten Zellen wieder anfangen zu wachsen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

mir wurde einmal von Konrad gesagt, mit einer ADT werden die Krebszellen größtenteils nur in den Schlafmodus versetzt.
Einige wenige werden auch durch die ADT vernichtet.

Neue Erkenntnisse besagen doch, dass eine ADT unterbrechen werden kann.
Was stimmt, was nicht?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke Konrad und ich sagen etwa das gleiche. "... mit einer ADT werden die Krebszellen größtenteils nur in den Schlafmodus versetzt. Einige wenige werden auch durch die ADT vernichtet." Ich sage, "einige wenige" sind bis zu 30%, in der Regel weniger. Der Rest, also 70%, sind im Schlafmodus und einige davon sind wiederum resistent und wachsen trotzdem.

Ja, man kann eine ADT unterbrechen, dies gilt aber nur für die "Spritze", also z.B. Leuprorelin. Das soll aber nur dem Patienten einige Monate ohne die Nebenwirkungen der ADT verschaffen ohne dabei die Anti-Tumorwirkung erkennbar zu verschlechtern. In diesen Pausen muss sich erstmal der Testosteronspiegel erhöhen, sonst ändert sich an den Nebenwirkungen wenig. Hat er sich dann erholt, geht die Pause bald zuende. Meiner Meinung nach bringen diese Pausen oft nur eine kurze Vermeidung der Nebenwirkungen.

Natürlich kann man auch Bicalutamid absetzen und beobachten, wie sich der PSA Wert entwickelt. Es gibt aber keine Studien die eine intermittierende Bicalutamid-Therapie untersucht haben, jedenfalls sind mir keine bekannt.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke für die zusätzliche Aufklärung.
Ja, eine Bicalutamid-Therapie (AHT) sollte nicht unterbrochen werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

> Wenn man mit einer ADT beginnt, werden die Tumorrezidive und -metastasen um etwa bis zu 30% schrumpfen. Ob damit 30% zugrunde gegangen sind oder nicht, ist mir nicht bekannt. Jedenfalls bestehen die restlichen 70% aus Zellen, die nicht mehr wachsen und resistenten Zellen, die trotz ADT wachsen. Man unterbricht die ADT trotz eintretender Resistenz nicht, da man befürchtet, dass dann die nicht-resistenten Zellen wieder anfangen zu wachsen.


Georg, im Prinzip richtig und ausreichend für das grobe Verständnis. Aber man muß genauer hinschauen.

Die von dir angesprochenen 30% bezogen sich nicht auf das Tumorvolumen, sondern auf das Prostatavolumen. Die Studie (1) versuchte herauszufinden, welches die optimale ADT-Dauer zur maximalen Tumorverkleinerung ist, um so eine nachfolgende RT zu unterstützen. Nach 1 Monat war ein downsizing von 18% zu beobachten, nach 6 Monaten 35% und nach 12 Monaten 46%. Eine andere Studie kam zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen einer signifikanten Verkleinerung der Prostata (2). 

Logischerweise ist die Prostata immer größer als der Tumor selbst. In den Untersuchungen waren Stadien von T1 bis T3 vertreten. Es hängt immer vor der Ausdehnung des Tumors in der Prostata ab, aber wenn eine Prostata sich um 46% verkeinern kann, muß der Tumor sich um weit mehr als die Hälfte verkleinert haben. Bei der Verkleinerung der Prostata durch ADT sollte man vielleicht auch die Drüsenfunktion berücksichtigen. Sie besteht ja aus bis zu 50 Einzeldrüsen. Es spielen von daher vielleicht auch anderweitige Schrumpfungsprozesse eine Rolle. Schließlich gibt es auch noch krankhafte Fälle von Prostatavergrößerung. Die Studien geben leider dazu keine aufklärenden Erläuterungen.

Eine Verkleinerung des Tumors aber ist nur denkbar als Ergebnis von Apoptose. Denn nur dabei werden die toten Zellen aus der Prostata entsorgt. Aktive Zellen verkleinern sich nicht. Die Verkleinerung entspricht auch Ergebnissen von pathologischen Untersuchungen. In einer Studie (3) wird von 35,3% pT0 nach neoadjuvanter ADT berichtet. Es wurde also in diesen Fällen gar kein Krebsgewebe mehr gefunden, Reduktion um 100%, wenngleich man annehmen muß, dass nach wie vor mehr oder weniger einzelne Krebszellen vorhanden waren.

Für das teilweise dramatische Absterben von Krebszellen lassen sich auch Einzelfallbeispiele anführen. Vor allem solche mit hohem Ausgangs-PSA. Hier wäre unser User Boro R (4) zu erwähnen, der 2005 mit einem PSA von 4.818 (!) diagnostiziert worde. Das Skelett voller Metastasen bis in den Schädel, höllische Schmerzen und Sehstörungen waren die Folge. Gleason 9. Horrordiagnose. Nach 6 Monaten DHB/ADT3 war der PSA bei < 0,1 und die Schmerzen waren verschwunden. Er konnte wieder seine Marathonläufe und Radrennen bestreiten. Und er konnte sogar eine AD-Intermittierung beginnen. Unschwer zu erkennen, dass dies nicht ohne Metastasensterben gewaltigen Ausmasses hätte geschehen können.

Man darf also die mögliche Apoptose aufgrund von Androgenentzug nicht unterschätzen. Auch hier gilt, je besser die Unterdrückung, umso effektiver die Therapie. Aber alles hängt davon ab, wie hormonsensibel die Zellpopulationen sind. Einem dramatischem PSA-Abfall geht in der Regel ein dramatisches Absterben von Krebszellen einher. Aber es sind immer auch mehr oder weniger große Populationen, die in den Ruhestand (G0-Status, Seneszenz) versetzt werden und nach erneuter Testosteronzufuhr sich wieder zu teilen, d.h. zu wachsen beginnen. Andere wiederum sind vielleicht gar nicht hormonsensibel und teilen sich trotz ADT. Diese erlangen über kurz oder lang die Oberhand und es entwickelt sich ein kastrationsresistentes PC.

Quellen:
(1) W. Lilleby et al., Computed Tomography/Magnetic Resonance Based Volume Changes of the Primary Tumour in Patients With Prostate Cancer With or Without Androgen Deprivation, 2000
(2) R. Krishan et al., Predictors of prostate volume reduction following neadjuvant cytoreductive androgen suppression, Clinical Investigations 2016
(3) N. Fujimoto et al., Duration of androgen deprivation therapy with maximum androgen blockade for localized prostate cancer, BMC Urology 2011
(4) Geschichte User Boro R

----------


## Georg_

Hartmuth,

meine Studie finde ich nicht wieder, ist schon lange her. Jedenfalls hat die von 6 Monaten neoadjuvanter ADT berichtet und kam dann auf max. 30%. Das entspricht etwa den 35% in Deiner Studie. Aber Du hast Recht, damals hat man wahrscheinlich nur die Prostatagrösse gemessen und es sind daher mehr als 30% der Tumorzellen abgestorben.

Die Tumorzellen im Ruhezustand geben kein PSA mehr ab. Daher ist ein starker Abfall des PSA Wertes nicht allein auf das Absterben von Tumorzellen zurückzuführen. Es geht ein großer Teil in den Ruhezustand.

Georg

----------


## hartmuth

> Die Tumorzellen im Ruhezustand geben kein PSA mehr ab. Daher ist ein starker Abfall des PSA Wertes nicht allein auf das Absterben von Tumorzellen zurückzuführen. Es geht ein großer Teil in den Ruhezustand.


So ist es, keine PSA-Produktion, aber weiterhin Stoffwechsel bei inaktivem Androgenrezeptor. Es hängt halt von der Zellpopulation ab, welche den Androgenentzug nicht verkraften und zugrunde gehen und welche sich schlafen legen. 
Wenn man jedoch bedenkt, dass bei 2/3 der Kohorte auch nach Erreichen des PSA-Nadir nach 3 Monaten die Schrumpfung sich fortsetzte und nach 6 bzw 12 Monaten 35% bzw 46% Volumenreduktion erreicht waren, darf man schlußfolgern, dass dabei die Reduktion vor allem auf Apoptose zurückgeht. Der Androgenentzug wirkt letal auch auf große Teile der Zellen, die sich schnell zum Schlafen gelegt haben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Adam:



> interessante Abhandlung,aber mach das mal mit dem Urologen aus.
> nehme ich das dem jetzt mit,treff ich auf taube Ohren.
> mir macht das Zytiga keine Probleme aber bei PSA Werten 0,034 ng/ml sollte man schon etwas anderes versuchen.
> wen könnte ich denn da mal kontaktieren der einer anderen Vorgehensweise aufgeschlossener gegenübersteht.
> nach normaler Logic müsste man da jetzt nicht mehr mit 1000 mg draufgehen.
> vieleicht gibts noch Meinungen ?


Hallo Adam,

ich schreibe es einmal bei dir, damit ich hier nicht störe.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...Intermittieren
Das ist eine interessante Diskussion.

Wenn sich selbst Ärzte nicht sicher sind ob eine iADT größere Vorteile oder Nachteile bringt, was würde dagegen sprechen, wenn du die Spritze für 3 Monate aussetzt, und nur die Zytiga, die du ja gut verträgt, wegen des Testosteronspiegel weiter nimmst?
Ein Vor- oder Nachteil von 3 Monaten, der in den Studien erwähnt wird, würde mich nicht überzeugen.

Einige von uns weichen doch hin und wieder von der Leitlinie ab, und probieren selbst aus, was machbar ist.
Natürlich sollte ein Arzt immer informiert werden.
Falls der behandelnde Arzt es ablehnt, sollte ein freundlicher Hinweis auf Mitbestimmung ausreichend sein.
Ich hätte ja außer meinen Urologen noch 3 kompetente Ärzte in der UNI Kiel,
die ich als Zweitmeinung befragen könnte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Es gibt in Deutschland die SPARE Studie unter Leitung von Dr. Ohlmann. Diese untersucht in wie weit man Abirateron ohne Leuprorelin Spritze einsetzen kann. Das ist wohl möglich und Abirateron allein soll sogar länger wirken. Die Ergebnisse sind bisher nur auf Englisch veröffentlicht:
https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200....15_suppl.5046

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es gibt in Deutschland die SPARE Studie unter Leitung von Dr. Ohlmann. Diese untersucht in wie weit man Abirateron ohne Leuprorelin Spritze einsetzen kann. Das ist wohl möglich und Abirateron allein soll sogar länger wirken. Die Ergebnisse sind bisher nur auf Englisch veröffentlicht:
> https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200....15_suppl.5046


Na, dann hoffe ich einmal, das Adam es liest. 
In der Vergangenheit war er ja etwas zu träge, sich einmal zu melden, oder zu lesen . . . . . :L&auml;cheln: 
Brigitte hat es  über whatsapp bisher auch nicht geschafft . . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Gude Hartmut,




> Na, dann hoffe ich einmal, das Adam es liest.



ich lese alles hier,bin auch oft online,auch die wattsapp von Brigitte die lese ich und antworte auch,
manchmal dauert es etwas.
der Link von Dir gefällt mir.muss dann demnächst was verändern.
dazu werd ich noch was einstellen.
die einzigen die dazu sich äussern können,bei dieser Sachlage,sind der Georg und der Low Road.
bin also nicht bereit weiterhin die ADT plus Zytiga + Predinissolon so zu machen.
die ADT jetzt 2 Jahre verändert schon was mit der Muskulatur und dem Gewebe.

also demnächst mehr

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

ja Georg, die Studie ist interessant.
Lieber Adam, du hast ja noch kein kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom (CRPC), daher könntest du ja einmal die Spritze aussetzen, aber wegen des Testosteronspiegels nicht das Abirateron. Den PSA würde ich dann aber schon nach 2 Monaten messen lassen.
Ich hoffe, ich habe die Studie richtig verstanden.

Ich würde noch einmal versuchen, den Arzt zu überzeugen. Du kannst ja, wie Georg schreibt, einen Teil der Studien zum lesen mitnehmen.

Gruss
auch von Brigitte
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

hartmut ich weiß immer noch nicht was das Testosteron aussagt. Bis jetzt hat mein URO immer wieder gesagt das es überhaupt nicht wichtig ist es bei meinem PSA von <0,07 zu bestimmen. Auch heute war ich wieder bei der Blutabnahme und da wird nur der PSA festgestellt. Am Mittwoch habe ich dann den Termin beim Arzt.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Michi,




> ich weiß immer noch nicht was das Testosteron aussagt


bei Dir ist alles gut,Dein Testosteron wird unter 0,2 ng/ml sein ,deshalb hast Du ja so einen niedrigen PSA.
bei mir ging der Wert nur bis auf ca 0,8 ng/ml nach unten ,dadurch können die Krebszellen weiterwachsen.
wenn das PSA bei Dir ansteigen sollte musst Du den Wert feststellen lassen.
hatte ich Dir aber schon mal geschrieben.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Michi,

bei dir ist ja alles im grünen Bereich.
Bei Adam war der PSA stark gestiegen, weil das Testosteron zu hoch war.
Daher ist bei Adam das Messen des Testosteronspiegels so wichtig.

Gruss
hartmut

sehe gerade, adam hat schon geantwortet.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Wenn sich selbst Ärzte nicht sicher sind ob eine iADT größere Vorteile oder Nachteile bringt, was würde dagegen sprechen, wenn du die Spritze für 3 Monate aussetzt, und nur die Zytiga, die du ja gut verträgt, wegen des Testosteronspiegel weiter nimmst?


das wäre auch mal meine Meinung,
die PSA Verdoppelungszeit war unter der Spritze bei ca 4 Monaten.die Spritze ,habe verschiedene Präparate ausprobiert,aber alle konnten das Testo nur auf o,8 ng/ml bringen.
Zytiga wird ja nur in Verbindung mit der Spritze gegeben (die Leitlinie )
mein Uro sagte mit der Spritze würden schon noch ein paar andere Rezeptoren besetzt,die wahrscheinlich nicht von Zytiga besetzt werden.
aber das weiß man nicht sicher,deshalb doppelt gemoppelt.
müsste nochmal eine andere Meinung haben von einem Prostatazentrum vieleicht.
weiß jetzt nicht wohin ich mich noch mal wenden könnte.
gibts einen Tip hier ?
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Dr. Ohlmann in Bonn ist der Spezialist für Zytiga ohne ADT.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> *Prof. Dr. Carsten Ohlmann
> *Leiter Prostatakrebszentrum


Hab das mal gefunden,werde mich da mal vorstellen.
mal schauen was geht.
Danke mal

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Nicht schlecht deine Idee.
Leider musst du immer noch arbeiten, daher . . . .
Hier mal die Daten zum Erfolg  :L&auml;cheln:  :

https://de.linkedin.com/in/prof-dr-c...mann-208020109

Hier gibt es die Kontaktdaten:
https://www.malteser-krankenhaus-bon...416bb6b7c63c91

Chefarztsekretariat Urologie
Christine Janz, Petra Giebel-Dolff
Tel. (0228) 6481-11371

gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Gude Hartmut,

hatte da auch schon mal angerufen Heute morgen.
soll mal in die Sprechstunde kommen mit Termin.
meine Daten mitbringen,
brauch allerdings eine Einweisung vom Arzt oder Urologen,mal schauen ob die das machen.
ich hab aber sonst nix gefunden über diese Vorgehensweise . ( Zytiga ohne ADT )
@ Georg gibts da was drüber zum nachlesen ?
Du bist doch einer der Wissenden Hier im Club.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> brauch allerdings eine Einweisung vom Arzt oder Urologen


Das ist normal. Gehe zum Hausarzt, der gibt dir immer eine Überweisung.




> ich hab aber sonst nix gefunden über diese Vorgehensweise . ( Zytiga ohne ADT )
> @ Georg gibts da was drüber zum nachlesen ?


Lieber Adam, Georg hatte dir doch bereits geschrieben, wo du hingehen sollst.
Ich hatte dir die Ansprechpartner gegeben /genannt.
Was möchtest du dann noch finden oder lesen?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Was möchtest du dann noch finden oder lesen?


fälle die so ähnlich gelagert sind wie meiner.
nicht so gutes ansprechen auf die ADT zum Beispiel.
wie die sich nur mit Zytiga dann weiterentwickelt haben.
dient halt zur Vorabinformation.
danke noch mal für Deine Info.

lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

Prof. Ohlmann hat eine Studie zu Abirateron ohne Leuprorelin Spritze gemacht. Hier ein Video mit seinem Vortrag darüber:
https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...ie-nct02077634

Der Start Button für das Video ist bei mir etwas schwer zu finden. Zweiter Button links unten neben 1/12.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> Abirateron-Acetat plus Prednison (AA+P) ohne Fortführung der LHRH-Therapie bei Patienten mit metastasiertem Chemotherapie - naivem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom: Ergebnisse der SPARE-Studie (NCT02077634)


wo Du das nur alles findest,Respekt.
hört sich gut,liest sich gut.
ich werde einen Termin in Bonn machen.
im Moment stehen die Werte so da : PSA-0,037-ng/ml--Testo unter-0,2 ng/ml
die letzte 3 Monatsspritze hab ich am 28.08.20 erhalten.
für den Termin dann werde ich die Werte noch mal ermitteln lassen.
also Kastrationsressistent bin ich wohl noch nicht.
es lag halt nur daran das mit den verschiedenen Spritzen es nicht gelungen ist das Testosteron unter 0,2 ng/ml zu bringen.
wie lange das Zytiga wohl wirken wird ?
Gruß

Adam

----------


## LowRoad

> ...mein Uro sagte mit der Spritze würden schon noch ein paar andere Rezeptoren besetzt,die wahrscheinlich nicht von Zytiga besetzt werden..


Aua, das tut ja fast schon weh - schon mal über einen Arztwechsel nachgedacht?!

Mal im Ernst, was soll durch das Weglassen der Depotspritze bei Abi/Pred gewonnen werden? Die KK spart ein paar $ OK, und sonst noch?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> was soll durch das Weglassen der Depotspritze bei Abi/Pred gewonnen werden?


in der Schlussfolgerung des Bericht steht :
AA+P ohne ohne Fortführung der LHRH Therapie fürt zu hohen PSA-Ansprechraten und einer langen Zeit bis zum PSA Progress.
an und für sich vertrage ich beides zusammen gut.
mein Ansinnen wäre es,alles mal abzusetzen,also intermitieren.
da finde ich wohl keinen Befürworter,oder ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## LowRoad

Adam,
es wird aber auch nicht behauptet, dass das Weglassen der Depotspritze (GnRH Analoga/Antagonist) bei Abi/Pred ein längeres PSA Ansprechen generiert, oder sonst irgendwelche klinischen Vorteile hätte. Es wäre lediglich ökonomisch vorteilhaft, was natürlich auch wichtig ist, denn man sollte nichts machen was unnötig ist. Ob es aber wirklich ohne klinischen Nachteil wäre, das müssten erst größere Studien mit längerer Nachbeobachtungszeit nachweisen. Bis dahin wäre es experimentell. Aber nochmal: klinische Vorteile werden nicht erwartet!

Intermittierung wäre ebenfalls experimentell, und müsste auch von Dir selbst verantwortet werden. Machbar wäre es wohl, aber verspreche Dir nicht zu viel davon, denn die Pause würde voraussichtlich nicht lange andauern. Meiner Meinung nach, würde es auch etwas Lebenszeit kosten.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Andi,
Danke mal für die Meinung.
man traut sich da halt nicht ran.
die Pause wäre wohl ein Jahr,dann wäre die Verdoppelungszeit bei 60 Tagen.also von 0,03 ng/ml auf 2 ng/ml.
ist halt gepokert.
danach wieder weiter machen mit der Behandlung.
einen Befürworter werde ich wohl nicht finden

Gruß
Adam

----------


## LowRoad

Adam,
könntest Du Dir auch vorstellen einen Arzt zu konsultieren, der das ggf. nach längerer Diskussion mitträgt, anstatt einen Arzt, der schon von sich aus eher negativ  Standardbehandlungen gegenüber eingestellt ist. Da würde mir das Regulativ bei der Diskussion der Optionen und Risiken fehlen.

Aber Vorsicht! So ein ausgebuffter Uro-Onkologe, der hat einen unsichtbaren Teflon-Schirm um seinen Schreibtisch. Da musst Du schon mit intelligentem Werkzeug arbeiten, um da durchzukommen. Und Geduld wird auch notwendig sein.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Andi,
Danke mal fürs erste.
weitergekommen bin ich noch nicht bis jetzt.
lass nächste Woche noch mal PSA und Testo überprüfen.
mit den Werten dann zum Uro,dann mal weiter sehen.
die sind ja weit unten-PSA 0,037 ng/ml,-Testo <0,20 ng/ml.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,

Meine Werte am 5.10.20 --PSA-0,032 ng/ml---Testo-unter >0,2 ng/ml.
also alles im grünem Bereich.
bin jetzt seit* 20.3.18* unter ADT mit verschiedenen Präparaten.
seit *5.2.20* unter Zytiga,soweit alles gut.
habe jetzt ein Zahnproblem und es sollen Implantate gesetzt werden.
wie ist es denn mit der Knochendichte ?-sollte man die vorher mal messen lassen ? die Knochendichte könnte sich ja unter ADT verschlechtern.
was dann die Haltbarkeit der Implantate beeinflußt.
auch hatte ich mal gelesen das die Knochendichte im Kiefer oder an den Beinknochen und Hüftknochen unterschiedlich sein kann.
vieleicht hat jemand hier im Forum eine Meinung dazu.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
hier mal mein Verlauf 2020




> 03.01.20--PSA--9,21--ng/ml-- Testo--0,56--ng/ml
> 
> 03.02.20--PSA--11,3--ng/ml---Testo--0,91--ng/ml
> 
> Donnerstag 6.2.20 Beginn Zytiga
> 
> Donnerstag 27.02.20 -Lutrate-3-Monats--Depot
> 
> Donnerstag 5.03.20 Kontrolle-PSA--Testo
> ...


habe am 28.8.20 das 3-Monatsdepot Eligard bekommen.
der nächste Termin dafür wäre der 28.11.20 gewesen,das hab ich verpasst.
bin jetzt also bin jetzt 36 Tage über dem Termin.
einige von hier intermitieren ja auch die Spritze wenn sie Abirateron  einnehmen.
die Leitlinie besagt ja das die Spritze gegeben werden muss zusätzlich.
wie ist die Meinung hier im Forum

die besten Wünsche fürs Neue Jahr

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> _29.12.20PSA-0,017ng/mlTesto<0,20ng/ml_


Hallo Adam,

du hast am 28.8.20 das 3-Monatsdepot Eligard bekommen.
Hast den Termin am 28.11.20 verpasst. Dein PSA ist trotzdem weiter gesunken.
Daher, ich würde mir erst zum 01.02.21 den nächsten Termin geben lassen.
Ca. 3 Tage vorher noch einmal den PSA messen.

Das ist nur meine pers. Meinung.
Vielleicht melden sich Andreas und Georg noch einmal.

Ich kann mir denken, dass man gerne mal auf die Nebenwirkungen verzichten möchte.
Das würde erst in 3 Monaten passieren. Danach hast du aber auch nur 6 Monate zum Entspannen, weil der PSA wohl nach dieser Pause wieder ansteigen wird.
Ob es sich lohnt weiß wohl niemand, weil der PSA ja danach verstärkt wieder heruntergefahren werden muss.
Ob dass dann wieder klappt, steht in den Sternen.

Bitte bedenke, dass du schon einmal Schwierigkeiten hattest. Man hatte dir eine Chemo empfohlen.

Gruss
Hartmut

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

----------


## Georg_

Wer intermittiert hier während einer Abirateron Therapie? Studien dazu gibt es, so weit mir bekannt, nicht. Ich würde jetzt einfach einen Termin machen und mir die Spritze geben lassen. Die nächste dann drei Monate später. Die Nebenwirkungen entstehen durch die Absenkung des Testosterons. Man kann praktisch keine Nebenwirkungen vermeiden, wenn man die Spritze weglässt. Anders wäre es bei Xtandi und Apalutamid.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Andi,
> Danke mal für die Meinung.
> man traut sich da halt nicht ran.
> die Pause wäre wohl ein Jahr,dann wäre die Verdoppelungszeit bei 60 Tagen.also von 0,03 ng/ml auf 2 ng/ml.
> ist halt gepokert.
> danach wieder weiter machen mit der Behandlung.
> einen Befürworter werde ich wohl nicht finden
> Gruß
> Adam


Zitat Georg:



> Wer intermittiert hier während einer Abirateron Therapie?


Ich pokere nicht, bin aber gerne mal im Spielcasino, wenn Corona es mal wieder zulässt.

Lass es dann lieber mal, wie Georg sagt.
Gehe zum Uro, und lass dir die Spritze geben!
So ist es nun mal . . . . . .
Freuen wir uns, dass wir mit den Einschränkungen leben dürfen!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg und Hartmut,




> Lass es dann lieber mal, wie Georg sagt.
> Gehe zum Uro, und lass dir die Spritze geben!


Habe mir das Eligard 3 Monatsdepot gestern verpassen lassen.
war ja 5 Wochen über der Zeit.
das wäre ja nicht so problematisch da ich ja zwei Testosteronsenkende Medikamente bekomme. (Abiraterone und Eligard ).
es würden auch schon Tests gemacht mit Abiraterone alleine.
noch eine Anmerkung.
bin ja am 20.3.18 gestartet mit der ADT, diese konnte aber das Testosteron nur absenken bis auf 0,8 ng/ml.
seit 6.2.20 kam dann Abirateron dazu,Testo jetzt unter 0,2 ng/ml.
dieser totale Entzug hat jetzt Auswirkung auf die Muskulatur , die baut sich ab und es gibt Muskelschmerzen.
habe mit dem Laufen im Wald etwas geschludert ,das hat sich negativ ausgewirkt.
wollte damit sagen es geht nur mit Aktivität positiv weiter.

so isses halt,es bewahrheitet sich der Spruch ,wer rastet der rostet (:-)

Gruß

Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Intermittierung wäre ebenfalls experimentell, und müsste auch von Dir selbst verantwortet werden. Machbar wäre es wohl, aber verspreche Dir nicht zu viel davon, denn die Pause würde voraussichtlich nicht lange andauern. Meiner Meinung nach, würde es auch etwas Lebenszeit kosten.


jetzt mal weiter hier bei mir,
Aktuell unter Eligard und Abiraterone - PSA 0,017 ng/ml--Testosteron unter 0,2 ng/ml.
habe einen Termin in der Nuklearmedizin im DKD gemacht zur weiteren Abklärung.
im Vorgespräch wurde mal das PSA erwähnt. es könnte sein das sich der PCA weiter ausbreitet trotz so kleinem PSA.
und bei Fortsetzung der Theraphie käme es dann zur Resistenz, wann das wäre ist offen.
es läuft auf PSMA PET CT hinaus, nur ob es jetzt schon der richtige Zeitpunkt ist ?
mal schauen was dabei herauskommt
werde berichten

lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

das von Dir ins Profil eingestellte Datenvolumen ist ganz beträchtlich. Warum machst Du Dir nicht mal die Mühe,
Dich unter *www.myprostate.eu* registrieren zu lassen. Nicht nur Du hättest dann einen raschen Überblick zu allen Details. 

Für eine PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung wäre es in der Tat bei den niedrigen Meßwerten noch zu früh.

Auf den angekündigten Bericht vom Besuch der DKD in der Nuklearmedizin bin ich gespannt.

Ansonsten bleib so gesund wie möglich.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

in meiner PKH unter www.myprostate.eu :* http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor*

 sind neben PSA und Testosteron auch weitere Blutwerte wie alle Leberwerte, Kreatinin, Cholesterin, Hämoglobin etc. dargestellt.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn Du ähnlich verfahren würdest.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Georg_

> Wenn Du etwas probieren willst, kannst Du eine Lu177 Therapie machen.  Damit müssten Deine Metastasen so weit beseitigt werden, dass Du eine  Weile nur beobachten kannst. Aber steigen wird der PSA Wert wieder.


Ich glaube, das war er Auslöser für Deinen Termin in Wiesbaden. Es soll also abgeklärt werden, ob überhaupt eine PSMA Therapie für Dich derzeit eine Alternative wäre. Vor einer PSMA Therapie muss ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden. Während einer Hormontherapie kann man sich nicht am PSA Wert orientieren um zu entscheiden, ob etwas gesehen wird oder nicht. Da Du vor Abirateron bereits einen PSA Wert von 11,3--ng/ml hattest, denke ich Deine PSMA Expression müsste ausreichen.




> im Vorgespräch wurde mal das PSA erwähnt. es könnte sein das sich der PCA weiter ausbreitet trotz so kleinem PSA. und bei Fortsetzung der Theraphie käme es dann zur Resistenz, wann das wäre ist offen.


Da Du vor Abirateron diesen hohen PSA Wert von 11,3 hattest, ist es bei Dir schon zur Resistenz gekommen. Also Du bist resistent, nimmst Abirateron - die Voraussetzungen für eine PSMA Therapie sind in etwa gegeben.




> es läuft auf PSMA PET CT hinaus, nur ob es jetzt schon der richtige Zeitpunkt ist ?


 Das hängt vor allem von der Krankenkasse ab. Wenn die das PSMA PET/CT bezahlt, würde ich es in jedem Fall machen lassen. Den Befund der PSMA PET CT Untersuchung vom 4.9.17 würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen - einschließlich der CD!

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,




> Es würde mich freuen, wenn Du ähnlich verfahren würdest.


werde mich in dem Portal myprostate.eu vieleicht mal anmelden.
im Moment nicht.
Danke für den Hinweis
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> _Wenn Du etwas probieren willst, kannst Du eine Lu177 Therapie machen. Damit müssten Deine Metastasen so weit beseitigt werden, dass Du eine Weile nur beobachten kannst. Aber steigen wird der PSA Wert wieder._


so ähnlich habe ich es mir vorgestellt, mal schauen was bei dem Termin herauskommt.
mein Wunsch wäre vom der Hormontherapie, die ich ja jetzt schon 3 Jahre mache mal eine Zeit weg zu kommen.

will jetzt nicht zuviel mutmaßen

werde berichten

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> _Wenn Du etwas probieren willst, kannst Du eine Lu177 Therapie machen. Damit müssten Deine Metastasen so weit beseitigt werden, dass Du eine Weile nur beobachten kannst. Aber steigen wird der PSA Wert wieder._


Termin am 10.2.21 bei Prof. Baum in Wiesbaden.
ich kam dort in der DKD an um 15 Uhr.
alle meine Daten die ich gut sortiert hatte wurden ins dortige System eingelesen ,es waren 5 PET CT'S und Arztberichte.
Der Professor hat mich gut aufgeklärt und anhand der PET Aufnahmen die Situation erklärt.
aufgrund der guten PSMA Anreicherung wäre ich ein Kandidat für die PRLT.
das Problem ist die Kostenübernahme bei der KK.
Habe drum gebeten den Kostenübernahmeantrag zu begründen.
das ist jetzt auf dem Weg. Die PRLT Behandlung selbst müsste dann von der KK übernommen werden.
da mein PSA unter Zytiga aktuell bei 0,017 ng/ml ist ist keine Eile geboten.

also es ist alles auf dem Weg
mal schauen
Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> da mein PSA unter Zytiga aktuell bei 0,017 ng/ml ist


nochmal ein Zusatz dazu, es sieht ja alles nicht so schlimm aus.
das Problem bei mir sind die Nebenwirkungen der ADT plus Zytiga. jetzt sind es 3 Jahre ADT inclusive 1 Jahr Zytiga.
Schmerzen in den Beinen  Muskelabbau, beim Treppengehen nur mit Geländer, deshalb strebe ich eine Veränderung an.

nochmal was, hat jemand schon mal Kontakt zu HMO AG - www.hmo.de und kann was dazu sagen ?

lg
Adam

----------


## Optimist

> ...das Problem bei mir sind die Nebenwirkungen der ADT plus Zytiga. jetzt sind es 3 Jahre ADT inclusive 1 Jahr Zytiga.
> Schmerzen in den Beinen  Muskelabbau, beim Treppengehen nur mit Geländer, deshalb strebe ich eine Veränderung an...


Hallo Adam,
werden/wurden Deine Kaliumwerte während der Zytiga-Therapie gemessen ?
Zytiga kann die Kaliumwerte senken und niedrige Kaliumwerte können die Muskeln schwächen.

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Die Testosteronsenkung durch ADT und auch durch Zytiga führt zu Muskelabbau.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Franz,




> werden/wurden Deine Kaliumwerte während der Zytiga-Therapie gemessen ?


Die Kaliumwerte wurden gemessen und liegen im Normbereich.
lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> das Problem ist die Kostenübernahme bei der KK.
> Habe drum gebeten den Kostenübernahmeantrag zu begründen.


nach zweimaliger Mailnachfrage ist bis jetzt noch nicht mal eine Antwort gekommen.
finde ich merkwürdig das ganze.
werde es jetzt mal per Telefon versuchen.
mal schauen

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an Alle,




> ---------------------2020------------------------------------------
> ---------------Medikamemte------------------------------------
> 
> Eligard--3 Monatsdepot
> Abiraterone--Predinissolon
> Exforget HCT---Eliquis--
> 
> 03.01.20--PSA--9,21--ng/ml-- Testo--0,56--ng/ml
> 
> ...


Nochmal ein Update zu meiner Situation.
bin jetzt seit 13 Monaten unter Eligard +Zytiga+Predinissolon
vertrage ich alles ganz gut bis auf die Muskelprobleme in den Beinen.
den Verlauf kann man ja oben sehen, Glücklicherweise konnte das Zytiga meinen Testowert unter die 0,2 ng/ml bringen, was mit Eligard und anderen Medikamenten nicht gelungen ist.
den Krebszellen wurde durch das fehlende Testosteron die Nahrung genommen, soweit so gut.
der PSA ist um 99 % abgefallen innerhalb eines Jahres.
kann mir jemand dazu raten die Therapie mal zu Unterbrechen ?
es tritt ja bestimmt irgendwann die resistenz ein.
bei den bei mir bekannten Verdoppelungszeiten von ca 90 Tagen wäre ich erst in zwei Jahren wieder bei PSA 3 ng/ml.
wenn es denn wieder ansteigen würde könnte ich ja auch schon früher mit den Medikamenten fortfahren.
werde das nächst Woche auch mal beim Uro ansprechen.
bitte um Meinungen

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> "_bei den bei mir bekannten Verdoppelungszeiten von ca 90 Tagen wäre ich erst in zwei Jahren wieder bei PSA 3 ng/ml." _


Guten Morgen Adam,

wenn du die Medikamente absetzt, glaube ich nicht, dass du dich auf die jetzige Berechnung der Verdoppelungszeit verlassen kannst.
Nachdem ich meine Bicalutamid abgesetzt hatte, stieg der PSA Wert schneller.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Adam,

habe mir mal deine PK-Historie angeschaut. Deine Vorgeschichte mit den relativ hohen PSA-Werten unter ADT ist sehr merkwürdig. Hast die ganze Auswahl an Spritzen durchprobiert ohne dass das Testo auf < 0,2 ng/ml heruntergegangen wäre. Man hätte das damals sicher klären können, ob auf der Meldeschiene vom Hypotalamus über das lutenisierende Hormon (LH) zu den Hoden alles okay ist. So hast du Abiraterone verschieben bekommen ohne dass definitiv geklärt wäre, ob der PK tatsächlich kastrationsresitent geworden war. PSA-Anstieg unter ADT, aber das bei viel zu hohen Testo-Werten. Deswegen vermute ich eher: keine Kastrationsresistenz. 

Bei deiner Übersicht oben sieht man sehr gut, wie und wie toll das Abiraterone wirkt. Noch bevor im Serum das Testosteron entscheidend abgesenkt worden war, hat das Abi die Biosynthese in der Krebszelle blockiert und den PSA dramatisch gesenkt. 
Wenn du jetzt mit deiner Medikation pausieren würdest, würde wahrscheinlich zunächst der PSA relativ schnell wieder ansteigen. Wie mein Vorredner, der Pirat  :L&auml;cheln: , schon richtig sagte, man kann die vergangenen PSAVZs nicht zum Vergleich heranziehen, da mit Abiraterone eine ganz andere Testosteron-Unterdrückungsmechanismaus in Gang gesetzt wird und andersrum andersrum. Deine Pause wäre möglicherweise kürzer wie gewünscht, zumindest zu kurz um irgendwelche vermuteten Resistenzmechnismen gegen Abiraterone in der Entwicklung aufzuhalten. Zudem wäre mir die Pause zu früh, d.h. mir wären die 13 Monate Abi zu kurz, um das Maximum an Apoptose herauszuschlagen.

Bisherige Intermittierungen (IADTs) mit traditioneller ADT haben keinen eindeutigen onkologischen Vorteil belegen können, lediglich Erholungsbenefit. Es ist halt eine Plus-Minus-Rechnung mit ungewissem Saldo. Die Pause gibt den Zellzyklus wieder frei, die Krebszellen können sich wieder vermehren und der Tumor wachsen, auch hier potentiell mit möglichen Mutationen inkl. Resistenzbildung. IADT mit Abiraterone wurde meiner Kenntnis nach noch keinen Prüfungen und Studien unterzogen. Von daher ist eine IADT experimentell und man kann nur spekulieren. Warum nicht einfach versuchen?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut und Hartmuth,




> PSA-Anstieg unter ADT, aber das bei viel zu hohen Testo-Werten. Deswegen vermute ich eher: keine Kastrationsresistenz.


vielen Dank für die Statements,
in der Tat ist es so das durch die eingesetzen Medikamente das Testo nur bis 0,8 ng/ml abgesenkt werden konnte.
ich habe sie alle durchprobiert, erst das Zytiga hat den Erfolg gebracht und auch gezeigt das noch keine Kastrationsresistenz vorliegt.
Der programmierte Zelltod ist sozusagen dem Nahrungsentzug der PK-Zellen zuzuschreiben.
der Wert von 0,013 ng/ml konnte ja schon mal durch die Logenbestrahlung erreicht werden  (25.10.2010)
danach halt wieder PSA Anstieg. Die Verdoppelungszeiten lagen halt immer bei ca 90 Tagen ob mit oder ohne Hormontherapie.
also ich warte mal noch ein paar Monate ab um zu sehen wie es weiter geht.
ein PSMA PET wäre wohl nicht sinnvoll bei den kleinen Werten, obwohl Prof. Baum es mir vorgeschlagen hat.
es könnten ja auch Zellen dabei sein die kein PSA erzeugen, oder ist das jetzt falsch ?

Gruß

Adam

----------


## hartmuth

> (...)ich habe sie alle durchprobiert, erst das Zytiga hat den Erfolg gebracht und auch gezeigt das noch keine Kastrationsresistenz vorliegt.


Adam, man muß unterscheiden zwischen Kastrationsresistenz und Hormonresistenz. Ersteres ist gegeben, wenn die traditionelle ADT (First-line-ADT) nicht mehr wirkt. Danach kommt Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid (Second-line-ADT), die gerade erst eingesetzt werden und die noch wirken, wenn bereits Kastrationsresistenz erreicht ist. Wirken diese auch nicht mehr, spricht man von Hormonresistenz. Du hast Abiraterone erhalten, obwohl nicht eindeutig bewiesen war, dass du kastrationsresistent bist. Aber gut für dich. Also nicht das Wirken von Zytiga hat die Abwesenheit von Kastrationsresistenz bewiesen.




> Ein PSMA PET wäre wohl nicht sinnvoll bei den kleinen Werten, obwohl Prof. Baum es mir vorgeschlagen hat.
> es könnten ja auch Zellen dabei sein die kein PSA erzeugen, oder ist das jetzt falsch ?


PSMA und PSA sind zweierlei Dinge und haben nichts miteinander zu tun.
PSMA ist ein Protein, das sich auf der Zelloberfläche befindet und das v.a. von Prostatakrebszellen, insbesondere aggressiven, stark exprimiert wird. Dies macht man sich in der bildgebenden Diagnostik zunutze, indem man es mit Tracer anreichert und dann z.B. mit einem PET-CT sichtbar macht. Es gibt auch Prostatakrebszellen, die nicht PSMA-positiv sind und die von daher nicht sichtbar werden. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ob der PSA hoch oder niedrig ist oder PK-Zellen gar keinen PSA produzieren. Das sind zwei paar Stiefel.

----------


## Georg_

> Adam, man muß unterscheiden zwischen Kastrationsresistenz und Hormonresistenz.


Von diesem Unterschied habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Wenn Hormonresistenz in der Leitlinie oder dem Basiswissen erwähnt wird, so ist das ein anderer Begriff für Kastrationsresistenz.

Nach der Kastrationsresistenz spricht man jeweils von Resistenz gegen Abirateron, Enzalutamid, Docetaxel oder Cabazitaxel.

----------


## RalfDm

> Von diesem Unterschied habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Wenn Hormonresistenz in der Leitlinie oder dem Basiswissen erwähnt wird, so ist das ein anderer Begriff für Kastrationsresistenz.


Das ist auch mein Verständnis.

Ralf

----------


## hartmuth

> Von diesem Unterschied habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Wenn Hormonresistenz in der Leitlinie oder dem Basiswissen erwähnt wird, so ist das ein anderer Begriff für Kastrationsresistenz.
> 
> Nach der Kastrationsresistenz spricht man jeweils von Resistenz gegen Abirateron, Enzalutamid, Docetaxel oder Cabazitaxel.


Georg, den Unterschied nicht zu machen wäre unpräzise und dem Sachverhalt nicht angemessen. Ein kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom kann durchaus noch hormonsensibel sein und diesen Status als hormonresistent zu bezeichnen ist schlicht falsch. Wie soll den etwas gleichzeitig hormonsensibel und hormonresistent sein?
Ich merke sehr wohl, dass die Literatur in dem Punkt sehr unpräzise und deshalb schlampig mit den Begriffen umgeht. Dies merken auch andere Autoren. Z.B.


> Wir haben heute neue Therapiemöglichkeiten beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom, die das ergänzen, was bis vor Kurzem zur Verfügung stand, nämlich nur die lokale Therapie und anschließend die Hormontherapie, sagt Univ.-Prof. Dr. Gero Kramer, Universitätsklinik für Urologie, Wien. Das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom ist definiert durch einen Serum-Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich (2cm (Mottet et al., Eur Urol 2011).
> *Kastrationsresistenz kann allerdings nicht mit Hormonresistenz gleichgesetzt werden*, betont Kramer.


(zitiert in MMA, Cinicum Urologie 2/2013, Bericht "1. Fachtagung Prostatakarzinom", Wien 22.3.2013)

Mir sind hie und da auch andere Arbeiten begegnet, die beide Begriffe bewußt nicht gleichsetzen.

----------


## hartmuth

Nochmal zu den aufgekommenen unterschiedlichen Begriffsverständnissen, die für mich irritierend sind.

Man muß konzedieren, Ralf und Georg, die Begrifflichkeit in der Fachliteratur ist so, wie ihr das benannt habt, wobei der Begriff Hormonresistenz als veralteter Begriff eher vermieden wird. Von daher euer Einwand gegen meine Interpretation gerechtfertigt. 
Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Hervorhebung der sachlichen Differenz, die zum Ergebnis kommen muß, dass der Begriff Kastrationsresistenz, wie er angewandt wird, veraltet ist und die Begrifflichkeit einer Erneuerung bedarf, die dem Sachverhalt entspricht. Auch nach Erreichen der Kastrationsresistenz im definierten Sinne kann der Tumor nach wie vor hormonsensibel sein. Jedenfalls wird nach wie vor das Tumorwachstum über unterschiedlichste Mechanismen durch den Androgen-Rezeptor vermittelt. Sonst würde Abiraterone z.B. gar nicht wirken.

Den Unterschied über das Begriffspaar Kastrationsresistenz und Hormonresistenz abzubilden, war von mir ziemlich eigenwillig, wenngleich unbeabsichtigt, da ich die Begrifflichkeit mit dem Aufkommen der neuen Medikamtente um 2013 in notwendig neuer Sicht so verstanden hatte. Ich halte sie nach wie vor präziser wie das, was die gängige Begrifflichkeit ist. Aber man sollte sich an das halten, was gängige Terminologie ist.

Abschließend sei noch darauf hingewiesen, dass wir vielleicht mit einer Änderung und  Präzisierung der Begrifflichkeit rechnen dürfen. Das DKFZ hat 1918 einen Artikel mit der Überschrift Ist der Begriff kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom noch zeitgemäß? verfasst, in dem es heißt:




> Während es beispielsweise Patienten gibt, deren Tumor lediglich auf den klassischen Hormonentzug nicht mehr anspricht, gibt es andere, bei denen auch die modernen hormonellen Therapiestrategien nicht mehr greifen. Beide gehören der Gruppe der kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom-Patienten an, ihre Prognose kann sich aber grundlegend unterscheiden. Es ist also gut nachzuvollziehen, dass "Kastrationsresistenz"  wortwörtlich genommen  nicht mehr zur aktuellen Vielfalt der individuellen Krankheitssituationen passt. Diese Meinung vertritt auch eine internationale Prostatakrebs-Expertengruppe, die kürzlich einen Fachartikel zu diesem Thema publiziert hat1. Die Experten plädieren dafür, diesen traditionsreichen Fachbegriff zu verlassen. Die Strategie der Zukunft sollte stattdessen sein, präzise nach Subgruppen zu stratifizieren und auch entsprechend zu benennen.


War ein netter Versuch von mir, dem vorzugreifen unter Rettung altbekannter Begrifflichkeiten. Habt mich erwischt.  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube, was Prof. Kramer hier meint ist, dass zwar Leuprorelin & Co nicht mehr wirken und damit Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten ist. Aber Abirateron und Enzalutamid wirken noch gut, obwohl sie auch nur, wie Leuprorelin, den Androgen-Rezeptor adressieren. Sie machen das aber noch effektiver als Leuprorelin und daher wirkt diese Art der Hormontherapie. Es ist also nicht eine generelle Hormonresistenz eingetreten, sondern nur eine Resistenz bei einer Absenkung des Testosterons auf "lediglich" unter 20 ng/dl. Nach Leitlinien würde sogar eine Absenkung unter 50 ng/dl für Kastrationsresistenz reichen.

Aber der Begriff der Hormonresistenz für eine Resistenz nach Abirateron ist nicht geläufig.

P.S. Ich lese erst jetzt Deinen Beitrag. Es ist richtig, durch die neuen Medikamente hat man jetzt eine mehrstufige Kastrationsresistenz und man könnte neue Begriffe dafür finden. Aber z.B. "Resistenz gegen Abirateron" zu sagen ist ziemlich klar. Danach wirkt ja Xtandi noch etwas und bei einer BAT (bipolare ADT) als Zwischenschritt soll es sogar recht lange wirken (Transformer Studie). https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200....15_suppl.5517

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Aber Abirateron und Enzalutamid wirken noch gut, obwohl sie auch nur, wie Leuprorelin, den Androgen-Rezeptor adressieren. Sie machen das aber noch effektiver als Leuprorelin und daher wirkt diese Art der Hormontherapie. Es ist also nicht eine generelle Hormonresistenz eingetreten, sondern nur eine Resistenz bei einer Absenkung des Testosterons auf "lediglich" unter 20 ng/dl. Nach Leitlinien würde sogar eine Absenkung unter 50 ng/dl für Kastrationsresistenz reichen.


also ich würde mal das so sagen : die Hormonresistenz fängt an bei steigendem PSA unter Leuprorelin +Abirateron oder Enzalutamid.
was passiert eigentlich bei dem hohen PSA Abfall ,von 11,3 ng/ml auf 0,013 ng/ml mit den PK Zellen ? gehen die in die Apoptose ? (PSA Absenkung um 98,8 %)
das gleiche war ja schon mal bei der Logenbestrahlung 2010 ,da wurde auch der Wert 0,013 ng/ml erreicht. dann gings wieder aufwärts mit 90 Tagen Verdoppelung.
diese Frage beschäftigt mich auch noch : der Prof.Baum hat mir ein PSMA PET CT angeboten. er sagte die PSMA Anreicherung auf meinem letzten PET von 2019 bei PSA 7 ng/ml wäre gut.
man könnte jetzt noch mal schauen was es zu sehen gibt und wie die Entwicklung ist. 
hier wurde ja auch schon geschrieben das diese Untersuchung nur bei höheren PSA Werten sinnvoll ist.
nun ja Fragen von einem von einem der was weiß, aber scheinbar doch nicht soviel.
freue mich jedenfalls das es im Moment so ist wie es ist.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

bei Dir ist die Kastrationsresistenz bereits Mitte 2019 eingetreten, nämlich steigende PSA Werte, die 2,0 ng/ml überschritten haben. Bei Dir wird irgendwann eine Resistenz gegen Abirateron eintreten. Wenn alle Zellen in Apoptose gehen würden, wärst Du ja kuriert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Teil der Tumorzellen abstirbt, ein Teil nicht mehr weiter wächst, sondern abwartet und ein resistenter Teil jetzt weiter wächst. Wie groß diese Teile sind dürfte individuell verschieden sein.

Prof. Baum macht gerne ein PSMA PET/CT, er muss ja auch etwas verdienen. Solange Du Abirateron nimmst, wird der PSA Wert niedrig sein und es ist schwer vorherzusehen, wieviel man sieht. Man kann durchaus von der Anreichung in 2019 ausgehen und abschätzen, dass die Anreicherung um ca. 30% reduziert wurde, durch Abirateron. PSA und PSMA sind nicht 1:1 in Relation. Das PSMA geht nicht so weit herunter wie der PSA Wert. Damit würde man bei Dir immer noch etwas sehen. Aber zu klären ist, ob die Kasse die anschließende Lu177 Therapie dann auch bezahlt.

Wenn Du keine Hormontherapie machen würdest, wäre ein PSA Wert von unter 0,5 ng/ml in der Regel zu niedrig. Aber Du machst Hormontherapie.

Georg

----------


## hartmuth

> (...)
> also ich würde mal das so sagen : die Hormonresistenz fängt an bei steigendem PSA unter Leuprorelin +Abirateron oder Enzalutamid.


Ja, so würde ich das auch sehen, aber dies will der offizielle Sprachgebrauch so nicht verwenden.

Zu deiner anderen Frage: Ich denke, dass die modernen hormonellen Präparate einen erheblichen Teil der Krebszellen in die Apoptose schicken und das Tumorvolumen dramatisch verkleinern können. Auf jeden Fall mehr als die traditionellen ADT-Medikamente. Eine interessante randomisierte PhaseII-Studie hierzu wurde dazu 2012 auf der ASCO vorgestellt.
Dabei wurde 12 und 24 Wochen lang neoadjuvant vor einer RP Abiraterone plus Leuprolelin verabreicht. Die Patienten waren alle im Hochrisikostadium. Hinterher wurde das Resektat pathologisch untersucht. Bei 10% wurde kein Krebs mehr gefunden, also pT0. Bei 24% wurde nahezu kein Krebs mehr gefunden (<5mm). Nur noch 48% hatten einen pT3. Es war dies zwar nur eine Kleinstudie, aber die Ergebnisse waren beeindruckend. 
Adam, noch ein wenig zuwarten und dann mit einem PSMA PET/CT schauen, was noch zu sehen ist.

Eine Anmerkung am Rande: Für mich sind die Ergebnisse dieser Studie eigentlich ein Anhaltspunkt, dass es Patientengruppen mit lokalisiertem PK geben könnte, die durch eine moderne ADT entgegen dem Dogma geheilt werden könnten.

----------


## hartmuth

> Adam,
> bei Dir ist die Kastrationsresistenz bereits Mitte 2019 eingetreten, nämlich steigende PSA Werte, die 2,0 ng/ml überschritten haben.


Georg, der nahezu permanente PSA-Anstieg unter ADT sieht sehr nach Kastrationsresistenz aus. Andererseits lag das Testosteron nie auf Kastrationsniveau, sondern mit 0,8 ng/ml und mehr erheblich darüber. Die traditionellen Androgenblocker haben allesamt nicht gewirkt, warum auch immer. Kann man das bei der Beurteilung außer Acht lassen?

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

im Umkehrschluss würde das bedeuten, dass Adam nie kastrationsresistent ohne Abirateron werden kann. Ich denke man sollte trotz der Testosteronwerte von einer Kastrationsresistenz ausgehen. Das bedeutet für Adam nur, dass er mehr Möglichkeiten für Medikamente und Therapien hat. Eine Lu177 Therapie ohne Kastrationsresistenz wird die Kasse nie bezahlen.

Georg

----------


## hartmuth

> im Umkehrschluss würde das bedeuten, dass Adam nie kastrationsresistent ohne Abirateron werden kann.


Ja, man kann sich auch um die Kastrationsresistenz drücken, indem man eine untaugliche ADT macht... Dem Krebs ist es egal, ob er als kastrationsresistenter oder hormonsensibler wächst. Das Unheil kommt in jedem Falle. Ist bei Adam sicherlich auch (oder nur) eine akademische Frage... 



> Ich denke man sollte trotz der Testosteronwerte von einer Kastrationsresistenz ausgehen. Das bedeutet für Adam nur, dass er mehr Möglichkeiten für Medikamente und Therapien hat. Eine Lu177 Therapie ohne Kastrationsresistenz wird die Kasse nie bezahlen.


Genau das ist jetzt wichtiger.

----------


## Georg_

> Eine interessante randomisierte PhaseII-Studie hierzu wurde dazu 2012 auf der ASCO vorgestellt. Dabei wurde 12 und 24 Wochen lang neoadjuvant vor einer RP Abiraterone  plus Leuprolelin verabreicht. Die Patienten waren alle im  Hochrisikostadium.


In Australien macht man bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko im Rahmen der #LuTectomy Studie eine Lu177 Therapie vor der Prostataoperation. Bin gespannt, was die Ergebnisse sind.

Quelle: https://twitter.com/DrMHofman/status...50698049515526

Hier ist noch ein Video mit Prof. Murphy, der diese Studie darin vorstellt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MncIjoFgO4A

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

über die von Dir zitierte Studie ist noch ein ausführlicherer Bericht erschienen: https://ascopubs.org/doi/10.1200/JCO.2013.53.4578 Darin wird als Ergebnis nur mitgeteilt, das sich auf Grund der neoadjuvanten Therapie weniger Testosteron in der Prostata befunden hat: "LHRHa plus AA treatment suppresses tissue androgens more effectively than LHRHa alone." Das Ergebnis überrascht mich nicht.

Zu den von Dir erwähnten Ergebnissen heißt es: "The trial was not powered to compare pathology outcomes between 12 and  24 weeks of AA treatment. A minority of participants, including some  with Gleason score 8 to 10 and baseline T3 staging, had marked tumor  regression with 10% pCR and 14% with 1- to 5-mm residual tumor in the  LHRHa plus 24-week AA group. In addition, the positive margin rate was  10% in the LHRHa plus 24-week AA group compared with 19% in the LHRHa  plus 12-week AA group." Es fehlte einfach eine Kontrollgruppe, die ohne ADT operiert wurde. Die wäre ja nicht so schwierig zu rekrutieren gewesen, denn das machen ja unzählig viele Betroffene.

Grundsätzlich lässt die ADT den Tumor schrumpfen, das kann man mit bildgebenden Verfahren sehen. Meine Zunge sagt dazu: ja, ja, aber der wächst schon wieder.  :L&auml;cheln:  Ich habe aber irgendwo eine Studie gelesen, die berichtete, dass weniger positive Schnittränder bei einer Operation auftreten, wenn vorher eine ADT gemacht wurde. Das geht ja in die Richtung dieser Studie. Aber mit einem Schnellschnitt kann man auch das Risiko von positiven Schnitträndern reduzieren.

Georg

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Georg, für deine Ausführungen und deine Hinweise.

Die australische Studie baut wirklich Spannung auf. Da müßte man ziemlich authentisch nach der RLT bildgebend und pathologisch eine erwirkte Tumorreduktion erkennen können. Es wurden auch viele endpoints aufgenommen. Wäre schade, wenn Patienten mit relevanten PSMA-negativen Tumoranteilen vorher nicht detektiert und selektiert werden. 

Zum Thema ADT neoadjuvant. Mir sind auch zwei weitere Phase-II-Studien bekannt, die präoperativ Abiraterone und Apalutamid bei High-risk-Patienten einsetzten und die pathologische Wirkung untersuchten. Allerdings waren die Zielsetzungen unterschiedlich. Ich habe nur die abstracts gelesen.
In der McKay-Studie (1) wurden in einem Arm Abiraterone plus Apalutamid plus Leuprolelin vergeben. Im Ergebnis hatten diese zu 21,8% eine komplette oder minimale (Tumor <5mm) Remission. Auch dies durchaus beeindruckend und demonstrierend, wie wirkungsvoll die modernen ADT-Therapeutika sein können. In der Efstahoiu-Studie(2) waren die Remissionsergebnisse mit 13% nicht ganz so impossant. Der PSA fiel bei allen Probanten vergleichbar auf einen Tiefstwert. 
Auch Adam hat mit 0,013 ng/ml einen PSA-Tiefstwert erreicht, über den er sich freuen kann, der aber über den Resttumor keine Aussage erlaubt. Auch ein PSMA-PET-CT wird bei einem solchen tiefen Wert keine verlässliche Aussage zulassen. 

(1) McKay T et al., Results of a phase II trial of intense androgen deprivation therapy prior to radical prostatectomy (RP) in men with high-risk localized prostate cancer (PC).
(2) Efstahoiu E et al., Neoadjuvant apalutamide (APA) plus leuprolide (LHRHa) with or without abiraterone (AA) in localized high-risk prostate cancer (LHRPC).

----------


## Georg_

> Auch ein PSMA-PET-CT wird bei einem solchen tiefen Wert keine verlässliche Aussage zulassen.


Ich habe nach einem halben Jahr ADT ein PSMA PET/MRT bei einem PSA Wert von 0,09 ng/ml gemacht. Es zeigte die gleichen Metastasen wie vor der ADT. Nur Adam muss es aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen, daher bin ich vorsichtig, ihm das zu empfehlen.

----------


## hartmuth

Bei der Visibilität von Läsionen durch ein PSMA-PET-CT spielen unterschiedliche Faktoren eine Rolle. Will mal kurz jene möglichen Einflußfaktoren benennen, wie sie mir aus der Literatur bekannt sind.

(1) Eine PSA-Abhängigkeit ist gegeben. Bei PSA-Werten <0,5 ng/ml werden weniger als 50% detektiert, bei 1 - 4 ng/ml sind es ca. 68% und bei über 4 ng/ml ca. 97%. Hier wurden aktuell nicht mit ADT behandelte Tumore in primärer Rezidivsituation beobachtet, bei denen eine Abhängigkeit von PSA und Tumorvolumen angenommen werden kann.
(2) Die Expressionsrate des PSMA erhöht sich mit der Dedifferenzierung von Tumoren, bei Metastasen und bei kastrationsresistenten Tumoren. Dies triggert eine verbesserte Visibilität von Läsionen.
(3) Die Expressionsrate des PSMA ist erhöht unter einer ADT, allerdings belegt nur bei einer Kurzzeit-ADT.
(4) Eine kontinuierliche Langzeit-ADT dagegen reduziert die Visibilität von hormonsensitiven Tumoren, wobei ungeklärt ist, ob hier mit der Dauer die PSMA-Expression abnimmt, bei der doch eine Funktionalität mit dem Androgenrezeptor unterstellt wird. Aber eher wird eine Reduktion der Tumorgröße als Ursache der Studienbeobachtung angenommen (siehe Literaturhinweis unten).

Bei einem PSA <0,1 ng/ml sind verschiedene Konstellationen denkbar, wenn die Läsionen sich in der PSMA-Bildgebung dennoch gut darstellen. Es kann sich z.B. um Metastasen unter Kurzzeit-ADT handeln, die noch keine Verkleinerung erreicht hat. Oder der Tumor ist stark dedifferenziert und sondert relativ zu seiner Größe wenig PSA ab. 

Bei Georg würde ich mal vermuten, dass die ADT zwar den PSA gesenkt, aber die Metastasen nicht wirklich verkleinert hat, weil die ADT zu kurz und/oder nicht effektiv genug ist, um in relevantem Umfang eine Apoptose einzuleiten. Bei Adam mit seiner Langzeit-ADT und seinem Niedrigstwert unter Abiraterone ist möglich, dass sich ein negatives oder ein schwammiges PSMA-Ergebnis aus den unter (4) genannten Gründen zeigt. Wie es bei einer ADT halt ist. PSA-Regression ist nicht identisch mit Tumorregression, auch wenn ein Teil gekillt wird und der Tumor schrumpft. Ein mehr oder weniger großer Anteil wird nur in den Schlaf geschickt und das ist die unbekannte Größe bei Niedrigst-PSA. Ist dieser Anteil im PSMA-Scan sichtbar oder nicht? Sollte sich bewahrheiten, dass Langzeit-ADT die PSMA-Expression reduziert, ist das eine schlechte Nachricht. Solange dies ungeklärt ist, bleiben betroffene Scans für eine zuverlässige Interpretation unzugänglich. Resistente aktive Anteile dürften sichtbar sein, was die Deutung nicht leichter macht. 
Schließlich gilt es noch zu bedenken, dass Läsionen unterschiedlichen biologischen Charakter haben und sich im Scan unterschiedlich bzw. gemischt darstellen können.

Insgesamt scheinen mir die klinischen Erfahrungen in ihrer Varianz einfach noch nicht  ausreichend untersucht und gesichert, so dass Spekulation noch zu viel Raum hat.

Literaturhinweis:
A. Asfhar-Oromieh u.a., Impact of long-term androgen deprivation therapy on PSMA ligand PET/CT in patients with castration-sensitive prostate cancer, European Journal of Nuclear Medicine and Molecular Imaging (2018)

----------


## LowRoad

Hartmut,
noch ein Hinweis von mir zu Punkt 1: Die Sensitivität von 50%, 68% und 97% beschreibt nicht, dass 50%, 68% oder 97% aller Läsionen erkannt werden, sondern dass in 50%, 68% oder 97% der Patienten zumindest EINE Läsion erkannt wird. Ob es noch 1000 weitere Mikrometastasen gibt, bleibt unerkannt! Böses Missverständnis, welches oft bei den Patienten zu beobachten ist.

Auch ist weiterhin nicht bekannt, welche Eigenschaften die Tumorzellen haben, die mit einer PSMA-Radioligandentherapie behandelt wurden. Oft liegen gemischte Zellklone vor, die sowohl PSMA-positiv, wie PSMA-negativ sind. Nehmen wir die PSMA-positiven Zellklone aus dem Spiel, was hat das für Folgen für die Entwicklung der Krankheit? Womit dann irgendwie auch die Frage des optimalen Zeitpunkts der Behandlung gestellt werden muss. Selbstverständlich ist das hilfreich ganz am Ende des Weges, wie jetzt als Zulassungskriterium definiert. Aber könnte ein früherer Einsatz, ähnlich wie bei Chemo, weitaus nützlicher sein? Die alleinige Fixierung auf den PSA Wert nach Behandlung erscheint mir etwas zu simpel.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Die alleinige Fixierung auf den PSA Wert nach Behandlung erscheint mir etwas zu simpel.


Lieber Andi,

volle Zustimmung. Natürlich ist es hilfreich, ab und zu den jeweils aktuellen PSA-Wert zu kennen, aber für Therapie-Entscheidungen sollte man noch über mehr Werte Bescheid wissen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

P.S.: Was macht die Fliegerei ? Wann warst Du zuletzt mit Deinem Flugzeug am Himmel über der Vorderfpalz ?

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andi,

danke für deinen Beitrag, wie immer mit fundierten Hinweisen und Gedanken.
Mir ging es ja, anknüpfend an Adams Frage und Georgs Hinweise, um die Frage, ob es Sinn macht, bei Niedrigst-PSA unter ADT über einen PSMA-Scan eine Therapiefortschrittskontrolle zu etablieren. Wie wir gesehen haben, kommen viele Aspekte und Faktoren zusammen, die berücksichtigt sein wollen und die häufig schlicht und einfach im Dunkeln liegen. Von daher mein Fazit, mal unabhängig davon ob man es selbst bezahlen muß oder nicht: Man kann es machen, wenn es die Neugierde befriedet. Das Ergebnis, ob PSMA-positiv oder –negativ, läßt zu viele Deutungen zu, um verläßlich einen Therapieerfolg oder -mißerfolg zu dokumentieren. Da ist einfach noch kein ausgereiftes Instrumentarium vorhanden, auch nicht mit der PSMA-Diagnostik, die Wirkung einer ADT bildgebend zuverlässig darzustellen.

Deine weiterführenden Ausführungen zum Bereich der PSMA-Therapie mit der Frage nach dem richtigen Zeitpunkt ihres Einsatzes muß natürlich weitergehende Gedankengänge provozieren. Wie die ADT sind auch radionuklid-basierte Therapien systemische Therapien. Systemische Therapien haben den großen Vorteil, auch Kleinstanhäufungen von Tumorzellen, also Mikrometastasen, die ab einem bestimmten Krankheitsstadium unentdeckt vorhanden sind, anzugreifen. Ich habe in der Literatur darüber nichts gelesen, aber mein laienhafter Sachverstand sagt mir, dass eine PSMA-basierte Therapie auch solche Mikrometastasen erfolgreich attackieren kann, soweit sie genug PSMA exprimieren. Eine Darstellung in der Bildgebung ist dafür keine Voraussetzung. Es wird nicht nur das eliminiert was leuchtet.
Dies spricht eventuell für einen möglichst frühzeitigen Einsatz, ohne das jetzt fordern zu wollen, wo noch nicht einmal die besten ADT-Medikamente aus meiner Sicht frühzeitig genug in Stellung gebracht werden. Eine frühzeitig eingesetzte wirkungsvolle systemische Therapie ist immer auch ein rechtzeitig begonnener Kampf gegen eine zukünftige Gefahr, nämlich dass sich Mikrometastasen zu klinisch relevanten Größenordnungen entwickeln.

----------


## Optimist

> .....Eine frühzeitig eingesetzte wirkungsvolle systemische Therapie ist immer auch ein rechtzeitig begonnener Kampf gegen eine zukünftige Gefahr, nämlich dass sich Mikrometastasen zu klinisch relevanten Größenordnungen entwickeln.


Auch systemische Therapien könnten bei der Behandlung von Mikrometastasen ihre Grenzen haben. 
Hierzu Überlegungen, dargestellt am Thema zur Wirksamkeit von Terbium 161 und Lutetium 177, u. a. bei Mikrometastasen.  Nach Ansicht der Autoren scheint Lutetium177 für die Behandlung von Mikrometastasen nicht optimal geeignet zu sein.    

   *Radiation doses from 161Tb and 177Lu in single tumour cells and micrometastases
*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7237560/

  TRT = Targeted radionuclide therapy 

_..TRT faces two challenges: the heterogeneity found in large tumours and the energy escape from very small tumours. Heterogeneity can be addressed by using medium- or high-energy_ _β− emitters to increase the cross-dose to cold areas. However, these medium- or high-energy β− emitters deliver most of the radiation dose outside of the targeted cells and therefore can fall short of the required dose to eradicate micrometastases and single tumour cells. Indeed, there is an optimal tumour size for curability associated to each radionuclide [710]. For instance, it is suggested that the β− particles emitted by 90Y (mean energy = 933 keV) are more effective against large tumours (2842 mm), while the β− emissions of 177Lu (mean energy = 133 keV) would be more adapted for eradicating tumours of about 1.23 mm diameter [7]. The mean energy of 177Lu is, however, still too high when considering micrometastases or single tumour cells, which can be undertreated and be a source of relapse

_
  ".._.Die TRT steht vor zwei Herausforderungen: die Heterogenität, die bei großen Tumoren auftritt, und die Energieflucht bei sehr kleinen Tumoren. Die Heterogenität kann durch die Verwendung von mittel- oder hochenergetischen β-Strahlern adressiert werden, um die Cross-Dose zu kalten Bereichen zu erhöhen. Diese mittel- oder hochenergetischen β-Strahler liefern jedoch den größten Teil der Strahlendosis außerhalb der anvisierten Zellen und können daher hinter der erforderlichen Dosis zur Eradikation von Mikrometastasen und einzelnen Tumorzellen zurückbleiben. In der Tat gibt es für jedes Radionuklid eine optimale Tumorgröße für "Heilbarkeit" [7-10]. So wird z. B. angenommen, dass die von 90Y emittierten β-Teilchen (mittlere Energie = 933 keV) effektiver gegen große Tumore (28-42 mm) sind, während die β-Emissionen von 177Lu (mittlere Energie = 133 keV) besser für die Eradikation von Tumoren mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1,2-3 mm geeignet wären [7]. Die mittlere Energie von 177Lu ist jedoch immer noch zu hoch, wenn man Mikrometastasen oder einzelne Tumorzellen betrachtet, die unterbehandelt werden und eine Quelle für Rückfälle sein können
_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hervorhebungen durch mich.


  Franz

----------


## hartmuth

> Auch systemische Therapien könnten bei der Behandlung von Mikrometastasen ihre Grenzen haben. (...)





> "(...)  Die mittlere Energie von 177Lu ist jedoch immer noch zu hoch, wenn man Mikrometastasen oder einzelne Tumorzellen betrachtet, die unterbehandelt werden und eine Quelle für Rückfälle sein können"


Danke, Franz, für deine Recherche und schnelle Klärung. Ich hab's befürchtet....

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Auch systemische Therapien könnten bei der Behandlung von Mikrometastasen ihre Grenzen haben. 
> Hierzu Überlegungen, dargestellt am Thema zur Wirksamkeit von Terbium  161 und Lutetium 177, u. a. bei Mikrometastasen.  Nach Ansicht der  Autoren scheint Lutetium177 für die Behandlung von Mikrometastasen nicht  optimal geeignet zu sein.


Hallo Franz,

vielen Dank, dass Du Dich trotz Deiner anderweitigen Aktivität in einer Studiengruppe (so würde ich das empfinden) heute  dennoch in diesen thread eingeschaltet hast.

Gruß Harald

*und bleib gesund!!*

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an Alle,

*Mein Thema -starker PSA Anstieg nach op und Bestrahlung - hat ja viele Statements ausgelöst.
Danke für die Meinungen an,-Hartmut S - Hartmuth - Georg - Ralf - Lowroad - Harald - Franz und andere

*einen Großteil davon habe ich verstanden.zur weiteren Vorgehensweise bei mir.
werde weiter Zytiga nehmen und nach 2 Monaten PSA feststellen lassen. war ja bei 0,013 ng/ml beim letzten mal. PSA Abfall von 0,017 ng/ml auf 0,013 ng/ml = minus 20 % in 75 Tagen das ist ja schon was.
das war der tiefste Wert bis jetzt nach OP.es gilt zu hoffen das die PK Zellen in die Apoptose gefallen sind.
das wird bei einem Großteil wohl passiert sein.
eine Kontrolle wäre wohl nur über ein PSMA PET CT möglich.
eine Konsequenz würde sich daraus wohl nicht ergeben, nur beim Bankkonto würden 1800,-€ fehlen.
oder sieht das jemand anders ?

Gruß

Adam

----------


## Georg_

> oder sieht das jemand anders ?


Ja! Meine PKV hat, glaube ich, bei Prof. Baum fast 3.000 Euro für ein PSMA PET/CT bezahlt. Kann für Selbstzahler allerdings günstiger sein.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Adam,
Verstehe nicht, wie Du bei einem so niedrigem PSA überhaupt an ein PSMA PET denken kannst....
Klaus

----------


## por991

Ja! Meine PKV hat, glaube ich, bei Prof. Baum fast 3.000 Euro für ein PSMA PET/CT bezahlt. Kann für Selbstzahler allerdings günstiger sein.




Ich habe in Heidelberg knapp 1200 Euro bezahlt.

Richard

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Verstehe nicht, wie Du bei einem so niedrigem PSA überhaupt an ein PSMA PET denken kannst....


Hallo Adam, das verstehe ich in der Tat auch nicht.

Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich an den Vortrag von Prof. Dr. med. Axel Semjonow, dem Leiter des Prostatazentrums am UKM., der scherzhaft als PSA-Papst tituliert wurde.
Er führte am Beispiel eines Stücks Würfelzucker, das man in den vor dem Klinikum liegenden See werfen würde aus, wie wenig das Wasser gesüßt werden würde. Und das bezog er auf sehr niedrige PSA-Werte.

Spar bitte Deine Taler bzw. Euros für wohl noch zu erwartende viele Jahre sorgenfreies Leben. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

P.S. Ende nächster Woche fahre ich wieder in mein Stammlabor. Ich würde mich freuen, Dich da evtl. zu treffen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Klaus und Harald, 




> Verstehe nicht, wie Du bei einem so niedrigem PSA überhaupt an ein PSMA PET denken kannst....


dazu mal, hatte ja einen Termin bei Prof. Baum der mir erklärte das man bei der PSMA Anreicherung die bei mir vorhanden ist durchaus Veränderungen zum Pet von 2019 sehen könnte.
und sich eventuell eine andere Behandlung ergeben könnte.
er hatte wohl schon Patienten mit kleinem PSA die durchmetastasiert waren.
eine Empfehlung für die Krankenkasse gab es auch nicht, also hab ich es sein lassen.
In seiner Klinik steht wohl ein neues Gerät und er sagte noch ,die Bildauflösung wäre um einiges besser als bei den älteren Geräten.
für Selbstzahler kostet es in Wiesbaden 1800,-€
der Vorschlag ging vom Prof. aus.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,




> P.S. Ende nächster Woche fahre ich wieder in mein Stammlabor. Ich würde mich freuen, Dich da evtl. zu treffen.


Treffen gerne mal.
am besten dann wenn ich die Impfung hinter mir habe, Du hast sie ja schon oder ?
das wird ja wohl in den nächsten 2 Monaten passieren hoffentlich.
im Sommer dann sieht es hoffentlich besser aus.

lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> 
> Treffen gerne mal.
> am besten dann wenn ich die Impfung hinter mir habe, Du hast sie ja schon oder ?
> das wird ja wohl in den nächsten 2 Monaten passieren hoffentlich.
> im Sommer dann sieht es hoffentlich besser aus.
> 
> lg
> Adam



Moin Adam,

ja, die zweite Impfdosis bekam ich am 17. März 2021 in der Maimarkt-Halle. Unser nächstes Treffen würde ich dann auch lieber zu einem guten Schluck z.B. in dem Urigen Weinkeller vereinbaren. Das sollte wohl Ende Juni wieder möglich sein.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei 0,013 ng/ml PSA etwas gesehen werden könnte.
Bei einer Durch-Metastasierung sollte doch auch bei einer Szintigraphie oder einer MRT etwas zu sehen sein, oder?

Wir sind mit der Impfung durch. Es war sogar der Impfstoff unserer Wahl.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei 0,013 ng/ml PSA etwas gesehen werden könnte


möglich ist es, was hätte es für eine Konsquenz ?
die KK wird es wohl nicht bezahlen.
mein Problem ist halt muskulär, denke nach absetzen des Zytiga verschwinden die Probleme.
das ginge nur bei einer Therapieänderung. 
wäre da schon PRLT möglich ? bei entsprechender PSMA Anreicherung ?

Glückwunsch zur Impfung, meine Kumpels haben auch schon Termin.
die sind aber 2 Jahre älter, welche Vergabe Methode wird denn angewendet ?

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> mein Problem ist halt muskulär, denke nach absetzen des Zytiga verschwinden die Probleme.
> Gruß Adam


Moins Adam,

ich nehme Zytiga jetzt über 1,5 Jahre und merke (noch) nichts, Kraft wie vor 20 Jahren !

Heute Biontech erhalten, bis jetzt alles wunderbar . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

> . . . welche Vergabe Methode wird denn angewendet ?


Moin Adam,

das ist unterschiedlich.
Brigitte hatte Ihren Termin von der Lungenklinik erhalten.
Ich sollte einen über die UNI bekommen. Weil es mir zu lange dauerte, hat Brigitte mir einen Termin telefonisch besorgt.
Hier musste sie meine Vorerkrankungen angeben. Der 5-seitige Fragebogen (pdf), der per Email kam, musste zum Termin ausgefüllt vorgelegt werden.

Adam, soweit mir bekannt ist, wird die PRLT Therapie erst bei höheren PSA Werten nach Chemo eingesetzt.
https://www.uniklinikum-saarland.de/...pie_psma_prrt/

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> soweit mir bekannt ist, wird die PRLT Therapie erst bei höheren PSA Werten nach Chemo eingesetzt.


das wäre der normale Ablauf.
Prof. Baum ist nicht der Meinung Chemo zuerst, wenn die PSMA Anreicherung da ist würde er die PRLT zuerst einsetzen.
man kann die Chemo ablehnen.
meines Wissens muss die KK dann trotzdem die PRLT bezahlen.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

ich möchte nun nicht etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, aber viele Ärzte haben Ihre eigene Meinung.
Bitte bedenke, es geht oft um viel Geld. Alle Neuanschaffungen sollten ausgelastet werden/ sein. Ärzte bekommen dahingehend Vorgaben.

Ich hatte damals eine Bestrahlung abgelehnt, und bin, glaube ich, sehr gut damit gefahren.

Stefan hatte dir ja bereits geschrieben, dass er mit  Zytiga gut lebt.
Warum solltest du es nicht können?

Dein PSA ist sehr, sehr niedrig.
Erwäge nun nicht eine Übertherapie anzustreben! Die Chemo kannst du ablehnen. Das ist richtig.
Überlege trotzdem, ob es sein muss.

Es gibt hier so eine weitverbreitete Regel im Forum:
Verschieße nicht sofort die ganzen Pfeile.

Das ist natürlich quatsch.
In deinem Fall würde ich aber mal darüber nachdenken. 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

ich habe mich gestern Abend noch einmal etwas mit deiner angestrebten Therapie befasst.
Wenn die KK nicht zahlt, ist es vielleicht sinnlos darüber nachzudenken, weil diese Therapie üblicherweise 4 Zyklen umfasst, und daher sehr teuer ist.

Hier noch ein Auszug aus dem Ärzteblatt.
Quelle: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...-Prostatakrebs




> _Es komme immer wieder vor, dass der Medizinische Dienst der Krankenkassen (MDK) nach einer Ligandentherapie und nachdem diese auch zunächst beglichen wurde, befindet, es seien zuvor nicht alle anderen zugelassenen Therapien ausgereizt worden._
> _Dann fordert der Kostenträger das Geld zurück oder eine Begründung, warum die sonst übliche Sequenz nicht eingehalten worden ist. Dies endet im besten Fall mit einem aufwendigen Papierkrieg für die beteiligten Ärzte, der zuviel wertvolle ärztliche Arbeitskraft bindet, im schlimmsten Fall mit einem Prozess. Typischerweise beziehen sich diese Auseinandersetzungen auf Fälle, in denen zum Beispiel die Lutetium177-PSMA-Radioligandentherapie vorgenommen wurde, obwohl zuvor keine Chemotherapie erfolgt war._
> _Denn wenn die Hormontherapie ausgeschöpft ist, gibt es noch die Option, den Androgensynthesehemmer Arbirateron und das vielfältig den Androgenrezeptor blockierende Enzalutamid einzusetzen oder schließlich die einer Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel und Carbazitaxel._


Ich weiss, die meisten Berichte kennst du. Den vielleicht noch nicht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Ich weiss, die meisten Berichte kennst du. Den vielleicht noch nicht.


die kenne ich die Berichte, der aus dem Ärzteblatt ist von 2017 , in der Zeit bis jetzt wir sich wohl was verändert haben.
um überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren wäre ein PSMA PET CT zu machen.
das möchte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht machen.
müsste es halt selber zahlen.
ich bespreche das nochmal mit dem Uro am 12.4.21
Danke Dir für die Mühe 
erst mal Ostern
den Impftermin habe ich auch seit Heute (16.4. + 21.5. - BioNTech ist es )

aufpassen im Garten damit der Osterhase nicht gestört wird !!!!!!!

lg

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Adam!

Ärzteblatt Archiv. Das hatte ich übersehen.

Na ja, bevor nun aus dem kreisrunden Kreis ein eckiger Kreis wird, gucken wir mal was dein Urologe meint.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Kosten für die Untersuchung wären ja vertretbar, aber die nachfolgende Therapie ist dann wohl doch ganz schön kostspielig, falls die KK es nicht übernimmt.
Das Argument, zu starke Nebenwirkungen, sollte aber nicht einfach ignoriert werden, falls sie durch die Medikamente ausgelöst werden.

Vor 3 Monaten hatte ich die Bicalutamid 150 mg abgesetzt. Meine Nebenwirkungen haben sich kaum verändert. Da frage ich mich, ob es nicht auch am Alter liegen könnte.

Gestern war ich zur PSA Messung, damit ich bis Mitte Mai die PSMA-Pet/Ct einleiten kann.
Danach wird zusammen mit dem Urologen entschieden, wie die weitere Therapie bei mir aussieht.
Die Meinungen des Forums und der SHG werden dabei immer berücksichtigt.

So, nun jage ich mit meinen Hunden Osterhasen. Wir haben noch nichts auf dem Grill.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> um überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren wäre ein PSMA PET CT zu machen.
> das möchte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht machen.
> müsste es halt selber zahlen.
> ich bespreche das nochmal mit dem Uro am 12.4.21


war Heute nochmal beim Uro und hab Ihm die neuen PSA Werte mitgebracht ( 0,013 ng/ml ) (ich lass den Test Privat machen, alle 2 Monate kostet 39,95  )
dazu die 3 Monatsspritze Eligard erhalten. er meinte noch bei dem kleinen Testo wäre es fast nicht mehr notwendig.
ist aber so Leitliniengerecht.
dazu noch das Rezept  für die Monatsration Zytiga. ( 3500,- )
man kann ja darüber sich freuen , denn das Zytiga wirkt gut .
vom absetzen des Medikaments hat er mir abgeraten, es ist halt so weiter zunehmen bis Resistenz eintritt.
das könnte in meinem Fall noch lange dauern, er hat wohl Patienten die nehmen das schon über Jahre.
PSMA PET CT wäre auch nicht sinnvoll . die Bilder würden bei PSA 0,013 ng/ml nix zeigen.
eine Bescheinigung für die KK zur Notwendigkeit des PET würde er nicht ausstellen.
würde auch abgelehnt werden von der KK.
also bleibt alles wie es ist.
hoffen mal drauf das das Zytiga noch lange wirkt.

lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Baum könnte auch einen Antrag auf Kostenübernahme des PSMA PET/CTs stellen. PSA zu niedrig für ein PSMA PET/CT gilt nur, wenn keine Hormontherapie gemacht wird.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Georg,

Hier mal die Mail von Curanosticum.
diese Praxis macht überwiegend Privatpatienten und Selbstzahler.




> Wie Sie uns mitteilten, muss vor Durchführung einer PET/CT zunächst die 
> Kostenzusage durch Ihre Krankenkasse gesichert werden. 
> Prof. Baum wird ausnahmsweise hierbei helfen und einen Antrag vorbereiten. 
> Bislang gab es hierfür leider keine zeitlichen Kapazitäten.


vielleicht klappt das ja, zumindest steht es so in der Mail von der Praxis für Nuklearmedizin.
letztes Pet war 2019, es werden sich bestimmt Veränderungen abzeichnen.
ob sich daraus auch Therapie Veränderungen ergeben würden ?
ich warte mal ab.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## buschreiter

> Prof. Baum könnte auch einen Antrag auf Kostenübernahme des PSMA PET/CTs stellen. PSA zu niedrig für ein PSMA PET/CT gilt nur, wenn keine Hormontherapie gemacht wird.


Gerade den letzten Satz würde ich unterstreichen! Ob der Urologe gut informiert ist? Was aber klar scheint ist, dass ein Psma PET/CT nur übernommen wird, wenn hieraus eine Folge in der Behandlung entstehen kann. Auch die PV wollte von meinem Urologen damals eine solche Begründung haben (biochemisches Rezidiv nach RPE). 
VG
Achim

----------


## Hartmut S

Achim:



> Was aber klar scheint ist, dass ein Psma PET/CT nur übernommen wird, wenn hieraus eine Folge in der Behandlung entstehen kann.


Genau das ist der Punkt.
Ich musste meine letzte PET Untersuchung am Ende selbst zahlen, weil nichts neues gefunden wurde, was behandelt werden könnte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> -------------------------------2021------------------------------------
> -------------------------Medikamemte-------------------------------
> 
> Eligard--3 Monatsdepot -12.1.- 12.4. -
> Abiraterone--Predinissolon - durchgehend
> 
> 14.03.21---PSA----0,013--ng/ml--Testo--<0,20---ng/ml
> 
> 11.06.21---PSA---0,01----ng/m---Testo--<0,20---ng/ml
> ...


bin seit 3.02.20 unter Eligard und Zytiga.
Zytiga nur weil sich unter den Hormonpräparaten alleine das Testosteron nur bis 0,8 ng/ml absenken ließ. dadurch stieg das PSA bis auf 11,3 ng/ml.
unter Zytiga konnte ich bis 20.08.21 einen PSA Absenkung auf 0,008 ng/ml erreichen. ( wie man das in diesem 0,00 Bereich überhaupt messen kann ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel )
auf die letze Eligard Spritze habe ich vor 6 Wochen auch schon verzichtet.
einige hier im Forum setzen auch die Spritzen aus bei kleinem PSA, zb.Michi.
wäre es nicht auch sinnvoll mal auszusetzen auch mit Zytiga ?
nächste Woche Termin beim Urologen, mal sehen was der meint.
ein paar Meinungen Hier aus dem Forum würden mich freuen.

lg
Adam

----------


## nomade

Da scheint mir aber ein Kommafehler zu sein, ich bekam jahrelang immer die Messung von 0,08. Zu der hat mein Uro gesagt, alles darunter sei Rauschen und irrelevant.
Bei mir jetzt leider nicht mehr.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Nomade,




> Da scheint mir aber ein Kommafehler zu sein,


ich denke es ist kein Kommafehler, wenn Du den PSA verfolgst so fällt er nach 3 Monaten immer um 20 % nach unten. ( so hab ich die Kontrollmessungen angelegt )
ich bin wohl einer der seltenen Fälle bei dem die Standard ADT das Testo nicht unter 0,2 ng/ml bringen konnte.
mal schauen,
 vielleicht meldet sich hier noch jemand .

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Adam,

dein Arzt misst ja oft 3 Stellen hinterm Komma, daher wird der Wert mit 0.008 wohl stimmen.

Das Zytiga würde ich nicht absetzen, weil es ja zur Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels beigetragen hat. Du hattest ja damals Probleme mit dem Testo.
Vielleicht setzt der Arzt weiterhin die Spritze aus.
Bei den aktuellen PSA Werten lässt der Urologe vielleicht mit sich reden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> dein Arzt misst ja oft 3 Stellen hinterm Komma, daher wird der Wert mit 0.008 wohl stimmen.


es wird wohl so sein.
warum jetzt keine Antworten kommen liegt wohl daran das ich ein spezieller Patient bin.
ich hab noch keinen hier gesehen bei dem die normale ADT nicht gegriffen hat von Anfang an. ( Testo Absenkung nur bis 0,8 ng/ml bei mir )
deshalb wird der Uro sich auch schwer tun mir das absetzen vorzuschlagen.
könnte ich mich nochmal an einer Klinik deshalb vorstellen, aber wo ?
bin gespannt auf Deine MRT Untersuchung.
Du bist ja auch so ein spezial Fall.

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> warum jetzt keine Antworten kommen liegt wohl daran das ich ein spezieller Patient bin.


Guten Morgen Adam!

Das liegt wohl daran, dass du bereits viele Antworten bekommen hast.
Insbesondere auch von Georg.



> Wer intermittiert hier während einer Abirateron Therapie? Studien dazu gibt es, so weit mir bekannt, nicht. Ich würde jetzt einfach einen Termin machen und mir die Spritze geben lassen. Die nächste dann drei Monate später. Die Nebenwirkungen entstehen durch die Absenkung des Testosterons. Man kann praktisch keine Nebenwirkungen vermeiden, wenn man die Spritze weglässt. Anders wäre es bei Xtandi und Apalutamid.


Schau ab hier auch noch mal rein.
starker psa anstieg nach op und bestrahlung - Seite 66 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Ein anderer niedergelassener Urologe wird sich schwer tun, vom Kollegen eine abweichende Meinung zu vertreten. Du kannst dir aber einen Termin in der Urologie, oder Onkologie einer Klinik geben lassen.
Das wollte ich auch mal machen, weil mein Urologe nur 1 X in der Woche erreichbar ist.
Ich habe es gelassen, und warte erst einmal ab.

Meine damalige Aussage: Kannst ja mal 3 Monate alles weg lassen, und den PSA beobachten, würde ich aufgrund der Richtigstellung von Hartmut(h) und Georg nicht mehr wiederholen.

Ja Adam, ich bin auch ein besondere Fall, zumal ich nun auch noch das MRT zur Klarstellung für eine Cyberknife Bestrahlung selbst zahlen muss.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Adam, 
freut mich, dass deine Abi-Therapie so gut wirkt. Der PSA ganz unten  was will man mehr. Das dürfte auch zuverlässig sein, und ich denke nicht, dass der PSA hier ein Krebsgeschehen kaschiert. Ich kann mich an die Anfangszeiten von Abi erinnern. Da gab es Aussagen, dass der PSA-Wert bei Abi nicht so zuverlässig sei. Kannst ja mal deinen CRP-Wert zusätzlich bestimmen lassen. Aber die 10-jährige Abi-Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass der PSA auch bei Abi-Therapie ein zuverlässiger Indikator ist.

An ein Absetzten bzw. pausieren von Abi solltest du nicht denken. Wurde ja schon gesagt, da gibt es keine Studien, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine solche eine längere Wirksamkeit oder ein längeres Überleben aus anderen Gründen zeigen würde. Es wäre dies hochexperimentiell. Wenn man sich vor den Folgen des dauerhaften Testosteronentzugs eingermaßen schützen kann und nicht zu sehr darunter leidet, würde ich keine Abi-Intermittierung vornehmen. Spannend wärs aber schon. Man hat halt keine Gewähr, obs nicht doch schadet.

Was du aber machen kannst aus meiner Sicht, die Spritze weiterhin weglassen. Diese ist irgendwie unnötig, wirkt deplaziert und ist wohl vor allem der Zulassungschronologie geschuldet, weil eben das LH-RH-Analogon (die Spritze) gegen die Spritze plus Abi plus Prednisolon getestet wurde. Und entsprechend erfolgte die Zulassung. Eine große Logik ist hier nur schwer zu erkennen und kostet unnötig Geld. Senkt das Abi den Testo-Wert besser als jede Spritze, zu was dann noch die Injektion? Ziemlich eigentümlich das Ganze.

Die einzige mögliche Begründung, die mir bekannt ist und die vermutlich wohl die wenigsten Ärzte kennen, ist folgende: Abi ohne die Spritze, also ohne den RH-Blocker, läßt das lutenisierende Hormon (LH) gewaltig ansteigen, teilweise bis um das 4-fache. Das LH ist ein Botenstoff, den das Gehirn bei Testosteronmangel losschickt, um den Hoden zu melden: Hey, der Mann hat viel zu wenig Testosteron! Jetzt mal an die Arbeit!  Das Gehirn meint, gegen die Wirkung des Abi mit noch mehr LH angehen zu können und so kommt es zur LH-Überproduktion. Der Urologe fs hier im Forum hat von einzelnen Fällen berichtet, bei denen der hohe LH-Wert bei chirurgisch kastrierten Patienten mit hypersensitivem Prostatakrebs zu einer Förderung des Wachstums durch das LH führte. Das LH bei Gelegenheit mal mit messen lassen.
Also: Die Spritze kann man weglassen, wenn der Arzt mitmacht. Bei evtl. steigendem PSA aber nicht gleich die nächste Therapiestufe, sondern erst mal die Spritze wieder aufgreifen, das LH mit dem LH-RH-Analogon unterdrücken und schauen was passiert.

Wünsche dir weiter die guten PSA-Werte.

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, dass man die Spritze bei Abirateron weglassen kann. Aber die Nebenwirkungen werden durch das abgesenkte Testosteron und daraus resultierend abgesenkte Östrogen verursacht, nicht durch das LHRH-Analogon an sich. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass sich hinsichtlich der Nebenwirkungen nichts ändert, wenn man die Spritze weglässt und nur Abirateron einsetzt.

Die Zulassungsstudie verglich ADT mit ADT+Abirateron. Im Kontrollarm musste man ADT einsetzen, sonst hätten die Patienten überhaupt keine Therapie bekommen. Wenn man dann ADT+Abirateron damit vergleicht, so kann man sicher sein, dass sich ein Vorteil für die Kombination ergibt und man erhält die ersehnte Zulassung. Nur Abirateron war da ein etwas größeres Risiko für die Pharma-Firma. Das Ergebnis ist, dass die FDA also nur die Kombination ADT+Abirateron zugelassen hat und jetzt alle Patienten nur die Kombination einsetzen. Und wer sieht sich veranlasst, eine teure Studie zu finanzieren, die ADT mit nur Abirateron vergleicht? Es geht doch auch so. Und wie erwähnt, ändert sich an den Nebenwirkungen wohl nichts. Es gibt aber eine kleine Studie, die das untersucht hat: SPARE. https://www.medmedia.at/congress-x-p...e-naivem-crpc/ Aber die Zulassung von Abirateron wird man damit nicht ändern können.

Interessanter wäre, ob man Enzalutamid oder Apalutamid ohne Spritze einsetzen kann. Diese Medikamente senken das Testosteron nicht. Aber es wird noch dauern, bis die Embark Studie Ergebnisse berichtet.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> .... Aber die Nebenwirkungen werden durch das abgesenkte Testosteron und daraus resultierend abgesenkte Östrogen verursacht, nicht durch das LHRH-Analogon an sich. ....


  Georg,

  wenn die Nebenwirkungen nicht von den GnRH-Analoga an sich ausgehen, sondern  die Nebenwirkungen ihre Ursache allein im  gesenkten Testosteronspiegel haben, *dann stellt sich die Frage*, warum es Unterschiede bei den Nebenwirkungen, besonders nach längerem Testosteronentzug zwischen Orchiektomie und der Anwendung von GnRH-Analoga gibt ? Und nicht jede Behandlung mit GnRH-Analoga erreicht die sehr niedrigen Testosteronspiegel der Orchiektomie.

  In dieser Studie hatten Männer mit Orchiektomie im Vergleich zu Männern mit GnRH-Behandlung ein signifikant geringeres Risiko für Frakturen, periphere arterielle Erkrankungen u. kardiale Komplikationen: 

_Comparison of Gonadotropin-Releasing Hormone Agonists and Orchiectomy - Effects of Androgen-Deprivation Therapy_
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jam...rticle/2476248

  Franz

----------


## Optimist

> ....
>   In dieser Studie hatten Männer mit Orchiektomie im Vergleich zu Männern mit GnRH-Behandlung ein signifikant geringeres Risiko für Frakturen, periphere arterielle Erkrankungen u. kardiale Komplikationen....


Wurde gerade auf einen Fehler in meinem Text aufmerksam gemacht. Es sollte statt "....Männern mit GnRH-Behandlung..."  heißen: "... Männern mit GnRH-Analoga-Behandlung..."

Entschuldigung
Franz

----------


## hartmuth

Georg, ich denke auch, dass sich nach Weglassen der Spritze an den Nebenwirkungen aus den von dir genannten Gründen nichts ändern wird.

Die von Franz dokumentierte Studie indessen verlangt ein genaueres Hinsehen, denn sie scheint auf dem ersten Blick doch überraschend.  Klärung kann da eine Studie aus dem Jahr 2017 bringen, die wiederum die Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels durch Orchiektomie mit dem eines LHRH-Agonisten vergleicht:

_Østergren PB. et al.
Luteinizing Hormone-Releasing Hormone Agonists are Superior to Subcapsular Orchiectomy in Lowering Testosterone Levels of Men with Prostate Cancer: Results from a Randomized Clinical Trial
_
Dort wird festgestellt:



> Nach 12 und 48 Wochen hatte ein signifikant höherer Anteil von Männern unter Triptorelin-Behandlung Testosteron-Spiegel < 20 ng/dl verglichen mit Patienten nach Orchiektomie.


Ich denke, dass ein niedrigerer Testosteronspiegel tendentiell ausgedehntere Nebenwirkungen hervorbringt und sich so beide Studien in ihren Ergebnissen ganz gut ergänzen. Auch hier im Forum werden in der Regel mit der Spritze Testosteronwerte < 20 ng/dl erreicht. Adam ist da eine Ausnahme.

Was man Adam fragen könnte: Sind die Nebenwirkungen bei ihm nach Einnahme von Abiraterone heftiger geworden gegenüber der ADT-Phase?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut, Georg, Hartmuth, Franz, (hab ich wen vergessen ? )
danke für die Statements ,




> Was man Adam fragen könnte: Sind die Nebenwirkungen bei ihm nach Einnahme von Abiraterone heftiger geworden gegenüber der ADT-Phase?


Nebenwirkungen ob mit oder ohne Abi gleich.

war Heute beim Uro und hab mir die 3 Monatsgabe Eligard verpassen lassen, Abiraterone läuft auch weiter.
da ich jetzt schön des öfteren hier nach intermittieren gefragt habe, Ihn natürlich auch.
also die Medikation soll so beibehalten werden, es könnte noch Jahre so gut gehen, also keine Experimente mehr.
ich mach die Blutwerte auch im 3 Monatsrhythmus um rechtzeitig Veränderungen fest zu stellen.

also seit 20.3.18 unter ADT Einstiegs PSA 12,77 ng /ml
seit 3.2.20 zusätzlich Abiraterone und Predinisolon 
Aktuell 20.8.21 PSA 0,008 ng/ml--Testo--< 0,2 ng/ml

und weiter mit neuem Schwung

lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> ----------------------------2020-----------------------------------------
> -----------------------Medikamemte-----------------------------------
> 
> Eligard--3 Monatsdepot - -durchgehend
> Abiraterone--Predinissolon - ab 3.2. -durchgehend
> 
> das Abiraterone konnte das Testosteron auf unter 0,2 ng/ml
> bringen, deshalb der PSA Abfall.
> Der Krebs ist noch Testosteronabhängig.
> ...


habe hier mal meine Historie seit dem Beginn von Abiraterone  am 3.02.20 das sind jetzt 2 Jahre und 1 Monat.
für mich war das die letzte Möglichkeit was gegen den PK zu unternehmen.
OP oder Bestrahlung der befallenen Lymphknoten war von den Fachärzten aus nicht möglich ( sehr ungünstige Lage )
habe seit Beginn alle 3 Monate Kontrollmessungen machen lassen.
das Ergebnis ,die Wirkung des Medikaments ist beachtlich wie man sehen kann.
die Verträglichkeit ist gut, habe null Probleme.
möchte mal wissen ob andere hier im Forum ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht haben.
außerdem gibt es vielleicht Aussagen über die länge der Wirksamkeit.
das nur mal für Betroffene mit ähnlichem Verlauf.

schönes Wochenende
lg
Adam

----------


## Stefan1

> möchte mal wissen ob andere hier im Forum ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht haben.
> lg Adam


Moins Adam,
zu der Wirkung von Zytiga bei Dir, kann ich Dir nur gratulieren . . .

meinen PSA Verlauf kennst Du ja, ist natürlich nicht so schön . . .
aber dafür ist mein Testosteron 0,03 ist auch etwas . . .

wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> aber dafür ist mein Testosteron 0,03 ist auch etwas . . .


die Testosteronmessmethode die bei mir verwendet wird ist nicht angezeigt auf dem Laborzettel.
die PSA Messmethode ist ECLIA (Fa.Roche ) ( hypersensitiv )
habe mal gleichzeitig die Sars-CoV-2 Spike Ak (gesamt) mitmachen lassen.
die Boosterung war im November- der angezeigte Wert der Antikörper ist 7030 BAU/ml. damit könnte ich ja die Folgeimpfung noch nach hinten schieben oder ?
das wäre ja 100% Antikörper. das mal am Rande.
kostet 20€ extra.

lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,

war Heute beim Urologen wegen der 3 Monatsspritze  ( Eligard ) 
kurzes Gespräch wegen der Wirksamkeit von Zytiga, bei mir jetzt 25 Monate, er meint es sieht gut aus, er hat Patienten da wirkt es schon 4 Jahre.
wenn ein Anstieg das PSA kommen würde dann wird man sehen.
es gibt dann bei PSA Anstieg noch Möglichkeiten, anderes Medikament, Chemo, Lu 177.
wird man dann nachschauen per PSMA PET CT.

OP der Prostata Februar 2009 bei PSA - 22 ng/ml-aktuell PSA 0,007 ng/ml unter Zytiga.
also bin 13 Jahre dabei, wenn das mal keine Glückszahl ist (:-)

das Ende ist noch weit.
das mal zur Info

lg
Adam

----------


## Trekker

Freut mich für Dich. 
Wenn man bedenkt, welchen Weg Du bereits hinter Dir hast, stehst Du doch ganz gut da.
Gruß
Henry

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Adam,

mich freut es auch. Vor allen Dingen, dass du mit den Nebenwirkungen klar kommst, die ja anfangs doch etwas heftiger waren.
Die Impfung würde ich nicht zu lange nach hinten schieben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,

ja am Anfang waren die Nebenwirkungen (unkontrollierbare Schweißausbrüche ) heftig.
das hat sich gelegt , wie weggeblasen.
das mit der Impfung nach dem Boostern , ab wann muss ich nochmal abfragen beim Arzt, oder gibt es eine Richtlinie ?

also eine sonnige Woche wünscht

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

ich hatte gestern einmal hier rein geschaut.
https://www.imd-berlin.de/fileadmin/...diagnostik.pdf

Dazu hatte ich auch noch gefunden, dass die Impfung trotzdem nicht ausgesetzt oder nach hinten verschoben werden sollte.
Ich persönlich hätte die Impfung wohl 1 Monat verschoben.
Ich hatte vorher nicht gewusst, dass es diese Messung gibt.

Fazit: Ich werde Brigitte mal zum Testen vorschicken.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

> das mit der Impfung nach dem Boostern , ab wann muss ich nochmal abfragen beim Arzt, oder gibt es eine Richtlinie ?


Sofern keine virulentere Variante als Omikron auftaucht, gibt es laut RKI keine Risikogebiete mehr und man kann wieder von überall ohne Quarantäne einreisen.

Also ich glaube, eine vierte Spritze macht im kommenden Herbst mehr Sinn. Die wäre hoffentlich an die dann aktuelle Variante angepasst, so wie das auch bei Grippe immer üblich war.

Unser Gesundheitsminister sagt jedenfalls, dreimal Geimpfte hätten einen guten Schutz. Vielleicht kann man ihn ausnahmsweise beim Wort nehmen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich wurde von Hausarzt angerufen und dann machten wir einen Termin für die 4. Impfung aus. Da ich ja bis jetzt noch keine noch so kleine Nebenwirkungen hatte, ist dieser Piks schnell gemacht. Schadet bestimmt nicht. Gegen Grippe lasse ich mich ja auch jährlich Impfen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Sofern keine virulentere Variante als Omikron auftaucht, gibt es laut RKI keine Risikogebiete mehr und man kann wieder von überall ohne Quarantäne einreisen.
> Also ich glaube, eine vierte Spritze macht im kommenden Herbst mehr Sinn. Die wäre hoffentlich an die dann aktuelle Variante angepasst, so wie das auch bei Grippe immer üblich war.
> Unser Gesundheitsminister sagt jedenfalls, dreimal Geimpfte hätten einen guten Schutz. Vielleicht kann man ihn ausnahmsweise beim Wort nehmen.


Vielleicht hat Karl da recht . . . .
Ich weiß es nicht.
Suche dir von den Antworten das Beste aus.
So mache ich es auch immer.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe das Gefühl wir sind noch nicht raus aus Corona. Es flammt wieder auf. So viel Neuinfektionen wie momentan hatten wir lange nicht mehr. Auch sehe ich die Zahlen von Todesopfern heuer in der Stadt, beunruhigt schon. Sind nicht nur die älteren.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
Antworte mal hier auf meiner Seite ( Betrifft die Beiträge über die Knochendichte )




> hab es gemacht wie immer,
> Kopieren +einfügen,
> dann mein Text, und abschicken ,dann war sie weg die dritte Seite
> keine Ahnung ,alles gemacht wie immer


also liebe Forumsleitung, das tut mir leid.
bitte um Klärung des Vorgangs

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

Du hast da Teile von HTML mit in Deinem Beitrag. Das irritiert den Browser und er zeigt nichts an. Im Archiv-Modus kannst Du das sehen.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,

was ich gemacht habe ist ein Zitat kopiert mit einem Teil Text zusammen, das sollte man glaub ich nicht tun.
aber ob es daran liegt weiß vielleicht jemand anderes Hier.
kann das die Forumsleitung wieder richten ?
reinschreiben und schicken kann man jetzt nichts mehr zum Thema Knochendichte.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> Vielleicht hat Karl da recht . . . .
> Ich weiß es nicht.
> Suche dir von den Antworten das Beste aus.
> So mache ich es auch immer. 
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Moin Adam,

wir hatten im März die Impfung verschoben.
Die 4. Spritze wird nun erst Ende April injiziert.


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

lies hier die untersten Beiträge von dir. Da siehst du, dass größer/kleiner Zeichen vorhanden sind, die den Browser aus dem Takt bringen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/a...p/t-12216.html

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Ich habe das Gefühl wir sind noch nicht raus aus Corona. Es flammt wieder auf.


hatte mir jetzt auch Corona eingefangen vor 14 Tagen.
leichte Symptome 0 Probleme, nach 7 Tagen war es vorbei.
Meine Frau, meine Tochter ,meine 3 Freunde , 3 Mitarbeiter alle gleichzeitig.
2 Mitarbeiter hatten heftige Probleme.
alle 3 mal geimpft.
jetzt ist alles wieder gut.
habe nächst Woche die 3 monatlich Kontrolluntersuchung PSA und Testosteron. (32,-€)
wollte zusätzlich noch Vitamin B 9, B 12 und D mitmachen lassen, weiß jemand was das kostet im Privatlabor.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Adam,
hier ein Link zur GOÄ : https://www.e-bis.de/goae/defaultFrame.htm Dort M. Labor anklicken, dann römisch III und dann wieder 17. Spurenelemente und Vitamine.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Moin Arnold,

Danke sehr für die Info.
werde dann in meinem 3 Monatsrhythmus bleiben und zusätzlich zu PSA und Testosteron , Vit. B 9, B 12, D mitmachen lassen.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
bin heute mit dem Rezept von Zytiga zur Apotheke.
die Apothekerin meinte wenn ich Zytiga haben wollte müsste der Arzt ein Häkchen setzen, dann würde ich es auch bekommen.
ich hab dann das Generetia genommen, da es ja wohl identisch ist mit Zytiga.

bestehen auf das Zytiga kann man wohl nicht oder ?

lg
Adam

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Adam,

ich nehme seit August ja auch Zytiga. Auf meinem Rezept war bisher nie ein Häckchen. Ich konnte das nachsehen, weil ich das Rezept vor Abgabe fotografiert hatte.
Bisher habe ich immer das Original-Zytiga aus zwei verschiedenen Apotheken bekommen. Bei der zweiten Apotheke murmelten die zwar erst: "Das zahlt die Kasse wohl so nicht." Ich guckte nur verständnislos, sagte, dass ich das bei einer anderen Apotheke aber schon problemlos erhalten hätte, und dann war es plötzlich doch kein Problem.
Aber als Generika  muss ja der gleiche Wirkstoff drin sein (hoffentlich), so dass es eigentlich egal sein sollte, nehme ich jetzt mal ganz naiv an.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Daniela2022

Dazu müsste man wissen,welche Krankenkasse es übernehmen müsste.Am besten mit Kassen Ik (steht im Rezept).
Nicht jede Kasse hat einen Rabattvertrag mit dem Originalhersteller,sondern mit einem Generikum Anbieter.
Ich kann morgen gern mal in unserer Software schauen(ich arbeite in einer Apotheke).lg

----------


## Stefan1

> ich hab dann das Generetia genommen, da es ja wohl identisch ist mit Zytiga.
> bestehen auf das Zytiga kann man wohl nicht oder ?
> 
> lg
> Adam


Moins Adam,
ich habe immer das Original Zytiga bekommen, jahrelang.

Und auch jetzt das Xtandil, für 3 Monate auf einem Rezept !

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Adam,



> ich hab dann das Generetia genommen, da es ja wohl identisch ist mit Zytiga. bestehen auf das Zytiga kann man wohl nicht oder ?


Warum sollte man? Der aktuell niedrigste Preis für ein Abirateron-Generikum, den ich gefunden habe (bei DocMorris), beträgt 1185,70  für 56 Tabletten, das Originalprodukt von Janssen-Cilag kostet 3735,03  für dieselbe Menge, das ist der 3,15-fache Preis.
Es besteht kein Grund zu der Annahme, dass das Generikum weniger wirksam sei als das Originalpräparat.

Ralf

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Lutz und Stefan,




> ich habe immer das Original Zytiga bekommen, jahrelang.


Der Patentschutz von Abirateron (Zytiga )ist ausgelaufen im letzten Monat.
meine KK hat wohl einen Hersteller mit dem Namen Zentiva Pharma Frankfurt der das Produkt Abirateron Zentiva verkauft zum Preis von 2740,-€ ( Orginal Zytiga 3735,-€ )
spart die KK mal 995,- Euronen, way not.
es könnte sein das Zytiga den Preis auch nochmal absenkt in nächster Zeit , meint die Apothekerin.
also meine Bluttest ,PSA und Testo hab ich gemacht (3 Monatsrhytmus ) Ergebnis steht aus.
lg

Adam

----------


## Barnold

Zitat von Ralf: 


> Der aktuell niedrigste Preis für ein Abirateron-Generikum, den ich gefunden habe (bei DocMorris), beträgt 1185,70  für 56 Tabletten, das Originalprodukt von Janssen-Cilag kostet 3735,03  für dieselbe Menge, das ist der 3,15-fache Preis.
> Es besteht kein Grund zu der Annahme, dass das Generikum weniger wirksam sei als das Originalpräparat.


Und der Anbieter verdient ja trotzdem noch ganz ordentlich daran. Die Strukturformel von Abirateron ist bekannt und für Chemiker leicht nachzubauen. Zusätzliche Kosten für Studien und Wirksamkeitsnachweise hat er auch nicht. Da wäre es schon interessant zu erfahren, wie es zu dem Preis kommt. Einfach mal Abiraterone googeln.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> also meine Bluttest ,PSA und Testo hab ich gemacht (3 Monatsrhytmus ) Ergebnis steht aus


hab Heute das Ergebnis v. 5.10.22 bekommen PSA 0,01 - Testo<0,20 ng/ml.

das PSA schwankt etwas zw. 0,007 und 0,1 ng/ml.
am 3.2.20 bin ich mit Zytiga eingestiegen bei PSA 11,3 ng/ml - Testo 0,56 ng/ml. (zusätzlich noch 3 Monatsdepot Eligard )
das sind jetzt 2,5 Jahre, mal schauen wie lang das noch so weiterläuft.
mehr wie das so fortsetzen kann man nicht tun.
glaub das mal zu intermittieren ist keine gut Idee.

lg
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Moin Adam,

läuft die ADT bei dir parallel weiter?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,

bei mir läuft die ADT seit Februar 2018
im März 2020 kam Zytiga dazu.
also jetzt 2 Jahre und 7 Monate ADT und Zytiga zusammen.
zum Glück sind die  Nebenwirkungen für mich erträglich .

Gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an alle,




> bei mir läuft die ADT seit Februar 2018
> im März 2020 kam Zytiga dazu.


bis jetzt alles ok, PSA bei 0,01 ng/ml.

meine allgemeine Frage zu der Therapie.
die Medikament haben jetzt schon in den fast 3 Jahren 90.000,- Euro gekostet.
auf meinem letzten Pet vor der Medikamentösen Therapie hatte ich gute PSMA Anreicherung auf den Lymphknoten.
wäre das nicht doch einen Versuch Wert gewesen die PRLT auszuprobieren ?
oder passt das überhaupt nicht ?

und das an Weihnachten sorry 

die besten Weihnachtswünsche an alle
Gruß
Adam

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Adam,

Ob eine PSMA-RLT vor Beginn der Hormontherapie gleichwertige oder bessere Ergebnisse liefert, weiss heute niemand. Es wird voraussichtlich bis August 2024 dauern, bis erste Zwischenergebnisse einer ersten Phase 3 Studie vorliegen: 

An International Prospective Open-label, Randomized, Phase III Study Comparing 177Lu-PSMA-617 in Combination With SoC, Versus SoC Alone, in Adult Male Patients With mHSPC - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov

Ob es eine Möglichkeit gewesen wäre, hängt nur davon ab, ob Du dafür einen Arzt gefunden hättest und natürlich auch selber bezahlen müssen (siehe auch die Beiträge von Arnold (Barnold).

Ich denke, Du musst Dir keine Gedanken machen, etwas verpasst zu haben. Bis jetzt funktioniert Dein eingeschlagener Weg doch ausgezeichnet. Die PSMA-RLT steht Dir immer noch zur Verfügung wenn das Zytiga nicht mehr wirken sollte. Bis in einigen Jahren wird man hoffentlich herausgefunden haben, dass nicht zuerst eine Chemo gemacht werden muss (so man kann) bevor man eine RLT verschrieben bekommt.

Liebe Grüsse
Heinrich

----------


## Georg_

Der Meinung bin ich auch. Die PRLT kannst du immer noch machen. Wie Victor und Sylvia schrieben, wird man Pluvicto voraussichtlich im nächsten Jahr auch ohne vorherige Chemo einsetzen können: https://www.novartis.com/news/media-...rostate-cancer

----------

